# Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

-


----------



## Robonator (1. August 2012)

> da sich viele User ihren PC von Shops zusammenbauen lassen, *haben wir uns entschlossen* eine Liste zu erstellen, in die sich Leute eintragen lassen können die bereit sind, anderen Usern bei
> der Montage und Problemlösung direkt vor Ort zu helfen.



Was heißt wir?


----------



## Caduzzz (1. August 2012)

10713 | Berlin | Innenstadt | per PN bitte | caduzzz | Zusammenbau


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

Du offenbar nicht!? Lies den Ursprungsthread, dann weißt Du wer "wir" ist!

47839 | Krefeld | bis km/fragt einfach an | Kontaktaufnahme per PN | Stuntman 1962 | Zusammenbau, Installation von Windows

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k.../229066-zusammenbauer-und-supporterliste.html


----------



## coroc (1. August 2012)

Steht hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...nbauer-und-supporterliste-10.html#post4437502

Ich bin dabei: Dann doch nicht 

Bin aber später wieder drin


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Hallo Robo,

wir sind : Doc Bakterius, Coroc, Softy Thresh, Stuntman, Power und noch so´n paar, die sich an der Erstellung beteiligt haben. Der witzige Textpart ist natürlich vom Doc, von wem auch sonst .

Sooo, die ersten 2 stehen


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

@Rosigatton

Jetzt musst Du aber schon die Angaben rausfiltern und oben einfügen, damit es nicht unübersichtlich wird. 
Besser wäre es, wenn Dir die Leute eine PN schicken, damit Du es einfügen kannst.


----------



## Robonator (1. August 2012)

> Du offenbar nicht!? Lies den Ursprungsthread, dann weißt Du wer "wir" ist!
> 
> Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste


Bleib mal locker, ich wusste halt nichts von dem Thread.
Ich mach mit:

22111 | Hamburg | Wandsbek/Mitte | PN | Robonator | Zusammenbau und Problemlösung



> @ Robonator
> 
> War nicht böse gemeint. Habe deshalb noch schnell den  beigefügt.
> Tut mir leid, wenn es falsch rüber gekommen ist.


Alles klar, ja kam ein wenig unfreundlich bzw aggressiv rüber


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Bis jetzt ist es ja noch übersichtlich 

Alle schön lieb bleiben, hier herrscht Harmonie


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

@ Robonator

War nicht böse gemeint. Habe deshalb noch schnell den  beigefügt.
Tut mir leid, wenn es falsch rüber gekommen ist.

Schön, dass Du mitmachst.

@Rosigatton
Du solltest Dich auch mal langsam eintragen. Oder kannst Du das etwa nicht und hast deshalb den Thread erstellt?


----------



## drebbin (1. August 2012)

01728/ bannewitz/ Entfernung einfach erfragen/ per PN/ drebbin/ zusammenstellung -bau, BIOS, ProblemLösung, Optimierung


----------



## GoldenMic (1. August 2012)

Bin noch am überlegen ob ich mich auch eintrage, mir wäre wenn dann lieber wenn man das Zeug vorbeibringt und dann fertig abholt


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

Das kann man ja dann so ausmachen! Aber ich denke die Leute wollen schon dabei sein, wenn Du den Rechner zusammenbaust. Wie sollen sie es sonst lernen!


----------



## GoldenMic (1. August 2012)

Ich lass mir eben ungern auf die Finger schauen


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

@ Mic

Was gibt´s denn da zu überlegen? Los jetzt


----------



## GoldenMic (1. August 2012)

Bin halt schüchtern, lass mich


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

*Postleitzahl*
 | 
*Wohnort*
 | 
*Umkreis, in dem Hilfe angeboten wird*
 | 
*gewünschte Kontaktaufnahme (PN, ICQ etc.)*
 | 
*Nickname *
| 
*welche Hilfeleistung? (Zusammenbau, Problemlösung etc.)*


01728 | Bannewitz | Entfernung auf Anfrage | PN | drebbin | Zusammenstellung -bau, BIOS, ProblemLösung, Optimierung 
10713 | Berlin | Innenstadt | PN | caduzzz | Zusammenbau
22111 | Hamburg | Wandsbek/Mitte | PN | Robonator | Zusammenbau und Problemlösung 
45329 | Essen | Kohlenpott | PN | Rosigatton | Zusammenbau, Installation von Windows
47839 | Krefeld | Entfernung auf Anfrage | PN | Stuntman 1962 | Zusammenbau, Installation von Windows
So war das mit der Tabelle gemeint  Wenn es ganz viele Leute werden, kann man ja noch die Postleitzahlen spoilern, von 0-0009, 1-1999, 2000-2999 etc.


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. August 2012)

44149 | Dortmund | gesamtes Stadtgebiet | PN, E-mail: redbull0329@gmail.com, Handy: nach Absprache | Redbull0329 | PC Zusammenbau, PC Umbau, Windowsinstallation


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Moin Softy und Redbull,

machst Du nicht mit?

Mit der "Tabelle" guck ich dann mal


----------



## Professor Frink (1. August 2012)

14532 | Kleinmachnow| Südberlin/Potsdam/Umkreis | per PN bitte | Professor Frink | Zusammenbau&Problemlösung


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

Ach, was solls  Spamme ich halt ab und zu weniger :

96052 | Bamberg | Stadgebiet und auf Anfrage | PN | Softy | Zusammenbau, Auf- / Umrüstung, Problemlösung


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

Geht doch!


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

@Redbull0329

Darf ich Dich mal anrufen?  

Mal im Ernst, eine Handynummer würde ich nicht angeben. Am Ende ruft Dich irgendein Troll um 3h nachts an


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Soll ich die Nummer löschen?


----------



## GoldenMic (1. August 2012)

Seh ich ähnlich wie Softy. Mail und Pm sollte reichen. Rest kann man dann ja so ausmachen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. August 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Darf ich Dich mal anrufen?


 
Und Pizza bestellen.


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Soll ich die Nummer löschen?


 
Warte kurz. Ich muss sie vorher noch speichern


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Wat is mit Dir, Mango? 

Hab die Nummer von Redbull einfach mal gelöscht. Wenn er unbedingt will, kann ich´se ja wieder eintragen


----------



## coroc (1. August 2012)

Ach, stimmt, Win Insatallation kann auch mit rein, fällt mir grad an.


----------



## Cleriker (1. August 2012)

33775 | Versmold | ca. 20 km | PN | Cleriker | Zusammenbau, Auf- / Umrüstung, Problemlösung

Ich hab aber beruflich bedingt nur am WE Zeit zum basteln.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Ach, stimmt, Win Insatallation kann auch mit rein, fällt mir grad an.


 
Ist eingetragen


----------



## Abductee (1. August 2012)

A-5020 | Salzburg | Stadgebiet und Umgebung | PN | Abductee | Zusammenbau, Auf- und Umrüstung, Problemlösung, BIOS, Optimierung, Installation von Windows


----------



## ludscha (1. August 2012)

84307 / Eggenfelden / Stadtgebiet und auf Anfrage / PN / ludscha / Zusammenbau, Auf- und Umrüstung, Problemlösung, Installation von Windows, Bios, Optimierung, WaKü Einbau


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

@cleriker

Wenn die Leute ihre Sachen bestellt haben, bleibt ja genug Zeit, einen entsprechenden Tag auszumachen!
Ich hätte auch keine Lust mehr zu schrauben, wenn ich gerade 14 Stunden oder mehr Dienst gemacht habe.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Korrekt Ludscha 

Musste Deine Angaben minimal kürzen, waren ein bißchen lang


----------



## Cleriker (1. August 2012)

Das wäre dann schon noch okay. Wenn ich aber nicht im Büro bin, bin ich geschäftlich unterwegs und die ganze Woche nicht zu Hause. 
Ich dachte das lieber vorher zu erwähnen, damit User die um schnelle Hilfe bitten nicht erst zehn mal jemanden erwischen, der nicht da ist.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

@ Cleriker

Trage ich ein 

nur am Wochende verfügbar , habe ich eingetragen. Okay so?


----------



## ludscha (1. August 2012)

@ Rosi

passt schon


----------



## coroc (1. August 2012)

Ich finde es etwas unübersichtlich. Bei einem steht PC Zusammenbau und Win Installation usw

Ich würde 3 Kategorien machen


Zusammenbau + Installation
WaKü
Problemlösung
Ich les mich grade in SSDs ein, daher melde ich mich, dann kannst du das hinzufügen bei m,ir


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

Man könnte ja Kürzel nehmen, die zuvor oben erklärt werden. 

Z= Zusammenbau/Aufrüstung
W= Windowsinstallation 
Wakü
SSD usw.


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

@Rosigatton

Wie wäre es, wenn Du den anderen Thread in "[Diskussionsthread] Zusammenbauer- und Supporterliste" umbenennst, und hier nur noch Leute posten, die sich eintragen lassen wollen? Sonst wird das irgendwie unübersichtlich.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Jep, mit den Kürzeln ist´s wohl besser 

@ Softy

Schon passiert


----------



## GoldenMic (1. August 2012)

Ist es denn nicht auch möglich beim Usernamen direkt auf sein Profil zu verlinken?


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. August 2012)

Rosi und ich haben das schon geklärt, wenn ihr mit mir sprechen wollt ruft die 01805 555 und viermal die Sex an 

@Softy: Meine Eltern haben mir verboten mit Proletarierkindern zu sprechen


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Klar Mic, ich weiss nur nicht wie .

Is auf der Luxxliste ja auch so 

Aber per PN oder so, sollte es auch kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. August 2012)

**Thread angepinnt**

@Rosigatton: Das geht nach folgendem Schema, mit meinem Account als Beispiel:
[URL=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/11348-pcgh_stephan.html]PCGH_Stephan[/URL]

Umgewandelt sieht das dann so aus:
PCGH_Stephan


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

Ihr wolltet schon immer mal einen Rechner besitzen der später zum Wäsche waschen taugt oder zum Brot aufbacken?

26123 | Oldenburg | Stadtgebiet / weiter auf Anfrage  | per PN | Dr Bakterius | Montage / Auf- Umrüstung, Installation, Fehlersuche usw.


----------



## GxGamer (1. August 2012)

241XX | Kiel | Gesamtes Stadtgebiet | Private Nachricht | GxGamer | Zusammenbau + Problemlösung


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

@Rosi
Das klappt noch nicht mit den Nicks, die werden nicht umgewandelt, wie bei PCGH-Stephan.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. August 2012)

Du musst den namen markiert lassen dann auf link einfügen drücken


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Wenn ich da draufklick, Komme ich auf´s entsprechende Profil. Nicht richtig?  Ich guck nochmal .


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

Das ist schon richtig. Aber so kann doch keiner den Namen lesen!
Bei PCGH_Stephan sieht das anders aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

Hm ist irgendwie ziemlich wuschig. Den Namen hin schreiben, dann markieren und danach den den Link draufsetzen. Direkt über mir stehen ein paar verlorene Posten


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Also, ich klicke bei der Liste "Bearbeiten", markiere den Namen, rufe das Profil auf, kopiere die Adresse und wenn ich dann in der Liste auf den markierten Namen gehe und rechts klicke,

erscheint bei mir nix mit "Link einfügen", nur "einfügen" . Was mache ich verkehrt? Bin ich denn zu dämlich?

Hat ein bißchen gedauert  , jetzt hab ich´s


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

Link(-adresse) kopieren und dann einfügen?

Ne klappt nicht.


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

Du kannst einfach auf "bearbeiten" klicken, und dann den bereits umgewandelten Link editieren, so dass das so aussieht: Rosigatton


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

Doc und Doc ( Doc ( markieren ) und dann den Link -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/56135-dr-bakterius.html drauf ) ergibt bei mir das gewünschte Ziel



> Rosigatton schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hat ein bißchen gedauert  , jetzt hab ich´s


 
Hat er doch nicht, Bakterien wollen anders behandelt werden


----------



## DOcean (1. August 2012)

33415 | Verl | öh ja...frag halt | per PN bitte | DOcean |Zusammenbau, Auf- und Umrüstung, Problemlösung, Installation von   Windows, Bios, WaKü Einbau

gute Idee, bin auch gerne bereit per Teamviewer zu helfen


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Jetzt hab ich´s


----------



## mmayr (1. August 2012)

9900 | Lienz (Österreich) | Raum Osttirol | per PN bitte | mmayr | Zusammenbau, Auf- und Umrüstung, Problemlösung, Installation von Windows, Bios, WaKü Einbau​


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Man man man, schwere Geburt 

@ Doc

Widerstand ist zwecklos, Du wirst assimiliert 

Sooooo, dat kann ich jetz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Man man man, schwere Geburt
> 
> @ Doc
> 
> Widerstand ist zwecklos, Du wirst assimiliert



Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof. Bei PN reicht es ja wenn nur PN steht ohne Bitte oder sonstiges


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Jep, "Life is hard and then we die"


----------



## Cleriker (1. August 2012)

Sagt mal von wegen umwandeln und soo...
Jeder der sich gemeldet hat, hat dieses ja per post hier im thread gemacht. Kannst du dann nicht einfach seinen Benutzerbamen kopieren? Dann kommt man doch aufs Profil?


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Werde ich beim nächsten so probieren. Als ich die ganze Adresse in die Liste reinkopiert hatte, konnte ich oft einfach, nachdem ich die dann markiert hatte, den Usernamen reinschreiben und gut war´s. Also, es geht wohl auch schneller, als den ganzen Link kopieren und so weiter. Softy hat auch sowas geschrieben, das ich die Adresse auch editieren kann. 

Hat´n bißchen gedauert, aber jetzt kann ich´s . Werde wohl noch Abkürzungen für die Serviceleistungen fertig machen. Aber später.


----------



## Toffelwurst (1. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das ganze ist eine reine Hilfeleistung ohne finanzielles Interesse!]



Finde ich eine sehr gute Idee, würde für Leute ausm Forum auch nie Geld verlangen wollen, aber wie schaut das mit den Fahrtkosten aus? Nicht, dass ich knauserig wäre, aber das kann schon ganz schön ins Geld gehen, gerade wenn die Gegend eher ländlich geprägt ist.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Das kann man ja privat abklären. PN und so.


----------



## Toffelwurst (1. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das kann man ja privat abklären. PN und so.


 
Ok, das wollte ich nur geklärt haben, nicht dass es hinterher heißt "Ja der wollte noch Kohle fürs Fahren haben löscht und brandmarkt ihn sofort, bla blubberdiblubb" 

Dann darfst du mich gerne auch eintragen.

95444 | Bayreuth | Stadtgebiet und auf Anfrage | PN, Email : user-helfen-user@enobia.de | Toffelwurst | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Einrichtung, Installationen, Optimierung, Vernetzung von Haus und Hof


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Finde ich eine sehr gute Idee, würde für Leute ausm Forum auch nie Geld verlangen wollen, aber wie schaut das mit den Fahrtkosten aus? Nicht, dass ich knauserig wäre, aber das kann schon ganz schön ins Geld gehen, gerade wenn die Gegend eher ländlich geprägt ist.



Da würde bestimmt niemand was dazu sagen  wenn es als reine Aufwandsentschädigung läuft. Das kann der Helfer ja mit seinem Opfer abklären.


----------



## coroc (1. August 2012)

Spielt bei mir sowieso keine Rolle. Wozu gibt's den ein Fahrrad? Busfahren ist bäh und meine Eltern belästige ich nicht damit


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. August 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Spielt bei mir sowieso keine Rolle. Wozu gibt's den ein Fahrrad? Busfahren ist bäh und meine Eltern belästige ich nicht damit


 Wofür gibts denn die Straßenbahn, U-Bahn und S-Bahn? Fahrrad fahren ist allerdings auch ne Option


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Hab auch nur nen Roller. Aber hier im Pott bis Du ruckzuck überall. Für mich ist das eine große Stadt.

Wenn mal einer von Euch, oder mehrerere im Pott seid, könnt ihr bei mir pennen und ich zeige Euch, wie geil das Ruhrgebiet sein kann. 

Viele, die nicht aussem Pott kommen, haben ja immer noch ein falsches, gruseliges Bild davon. Natürlich gibt´s hier auch schäbige Ecken und ein paar nicht so nette Leute,

aber überwiegend das Gegenteil .


----------



## Toffelwurst (1. August 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Spielt bei mir sowieso keine Rolle. Wozu gibt's den ein Fahrrad? Busfahren ist bäh und meine Eltern belästige ich nicht damit


 
Ja klar ich würde im Bayreuther Stadtgebiet auch mit dem Radl fahrn' oder zu Fuß gehn', aber das Bayreuther Umland ist dann doch sehr ländlich geprägt und teilweise, was den Spritverbrauch durch steile und kurvenreiche Strecken (Fichtelgebirge und Fränkische) angeht, doch was anderes. 

@Rosigatton
Du kannst bei mir bei Umkreis noch Vogelsberg/Mittel-/Osthessen eintragen, dann lege ich einen Besuch bei meinen Eltern über's Wochenende passend


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wofür gibts denn die Straßenbahn, U-Bahn und S-Bahn? Fahrrad fahren ist allerdings auch ne Option



Hm die Schienen müßte ich legen lassen, das wird teuer. Ohne steuert es sich so schwer und der Bremsweg ist auch nicht prickelnd.


----------



## the.hai (1. August 2012)

15732 | Schulzendorf| Berlin + südl. Umgebung | per PN bitte | the.hai| Zusammenbau, Konfiguration, WaKü, Fehlersuche, Installation

Echt ne super sache


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

Guckt alle nochmal #72

Wurde editiert


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm die Schienen müßte ich legen lassen, das wird teuer. Ohne steuert es sich so schwer und der Bremsweg ist auch nicht prickelnd.


 Leg sie doch selber
Also bei mir sind sie schon gelegt und bremsen können die Teile auf schienen alle mal


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. August 2012)

Sooo...
Dann trag ich mich auch mal ein:
53424| Remagen | Reichweite auf Anfrage | PN | Hansvonwurst | Zusammenbau, Auf- und Umrüstung, Windows-Installation
Stanard-Zeugs halt.


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mal einer von Euch, oder mehrerere im Pott seid, könnt ihr bei mir pennen und ich zeige Euch, wie geil das Ruhrgebiet sein kann.



Gilt das Angebot auch für Dortmunder? 



			
				“Rosigatton“ schrieb:
			
		

> Viele, die nicht aussem Pott kommen, haben ja immer noch ein falsches, gruseliges Bild davon. Natürlich gibt´s hier auch schäbige Ecken und ein paar nicht so nette Leute



*hustdortmundernordstadthust*

Ich denke dass viele Leute auch von sich aus was springen lassen, schließlich kostet sowas sonst mindestens 20 Euro, und dabei haben sie nicht die Möglichkeit Fragen zu stellen und was zu lernen.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2012)

@ Redbull

*hustessenernordstadthust* (Da wohne ich seit nem 3/4 Jahr, is goil)

Klar gilt das Angebot auch für Dortmunder. Gerade für die . Bei mir kannste auch Fragen stellen und was lernen, nur nich über PCs .

Mein Vatta born in Dortmund, ich born in Herne, lebe jetz in Essen . 

Ein bißchen OffTopic :

Wenne aussem Pott komms, hasse mit Fußball zu tun. Oppe wills , oder nich. Ich eher nich, abba : Dortmund hat völlig verdient 2 x hintereinander Allet gewonnen. Und wenn schon Fußball,

dann bin ich klar für dat Ruhrgebiet, egal ob BVB, Rot-Weiss, Westfalia Herne, Schalke, Bochum, Duisburg. Hauptsache nich die Bayern .

Will damit bestimmt keinen verärgern. Bin nicht wirklich Fußballfan, aber ein Kind aussem Pott.

Soooo, jetz aber fixbutte "Back to Topic" !


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. August 2012)

Nein, eins noch: Der Trainer von Rot-Weiß Essen wohnt im ehemaligen Haus meiner Verwandten 

Ok, jetzt reichts, PN ist angesagt


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2012)

Ich bin dabei.

01237 | Dresden | Großraum Dresden | PN | Adi1 | Zusammenbau, Konfiguration, Fehlersuche und Windowsinstallation.
KEINE Wakü.

Gruß


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. August 2012)

55120|Mainz|Mainz+Wiesbaden|PN|Zusammenbau+Installation von Windows


----------



## shady1080 (2. August 2012)

A-6890| Lustenau| Bodenseeraum | PN | shady1080| Zusammenbau


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. August 2012)

28359| Bremen| Bundesland HB | PN | cann0nf0dder | ausser lötarbeiten,  und casemodding fällt mir grad nix ein was nicht irgendwie möglich wäre, am besten per pm anfragen 


zum löten:
 es sei den ihr wollt lot ÜBERALL wo es nicht hingehört, dann wärs doch drinne 

casemodding:
interessiert mich nicht, das ding kann aussehen wien pc und wenns nen pc ist müssen nicht mehr lumen als bei nem flughafen rausgehauen werden


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. August 2012)

66839| Schmelz | Entfernung bitte nachfragen | PN | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/111-incredible-alk.html | Zusammenbau, Optimierung, Overclocking/BIOS


----------



## TECHZ77 (2. August 2012)

12305 | Berlin | Tempelhof Rest auf Anfrage | PN & Skype shiQFPS |Túvi| Zusammenbau, Problemlösung & Fehler Suchen !.


----------



## Colonia (2. August 2012)

53859 | Niederkassel | Köln und Bonn Umgebung | PN | Colonia | Zusammenbau, Windowsinstallation, Konfiguration


----------



## der_knoben (2. August 2012)

39104 | Magdeburg | nähere Umgebung | PN | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/45318-der_knoben.html | Zusammenbau + Installation, Umrüsten Wakü, Fehlersuche, Konfiguration


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (3. August 2012)

31134 | Hildesheim | Stadt und Umgebung | PN | DieMangoKiwi | Rechnerzusammenbau, Wasserkühlung, Auf- und Umrüstung, Konfiguration


----------



## flotrin (3. August 2012)

Hallo,

Dann möchte ich mal BW vertreten 

74321 |Bietigheim - Bissingen | 10-20KM| PN, Email | Flotrin | Zusammenbau , Modding , WaKü, Windows installationen,Pulverbeschichten sonsitges dann per PN

 Mfg
Flotrin


----------



## stefan79gn (4. August 2012)

So dann werd ich mal im Raum Rostock versuchen zu helfen.
18055 | Rostock | nähere Umgebung Infos per Anfrage | PN | Stefan79gn | Rechnerzusammenbau, Auf und Umrüstung,Fehlersuche,Konfiguration


----------



## Callisto (4. August 2012)

Dann werd ich Aachen vertreten 


52074 | Aachen | auf Anfrage | PN | Callisto | Zusammenbau , Um-/Aufrüstung ,Windows installation ,Konfiguration, Wasserkühlung


----------



## KastenBier (5. August 2012)

Dann werd ich mir doch auch mal die Blöße geben.

49525 | Lengerich | Umfeld Osnabrück/Münster | PN, E-Mail | KastenBier | Zusammenbau/Aufrüstung, Installation von Windows, Fehlersuche im Bereich Hardware |


----------



## mickythebeagle (5. August 2012)

dann werde ich mal unsere Landeshauptstadt vertreten. 

40227 | Düsseldorf |Stadtgebiet | PN | mickythebeagle|  Rechnerzusammenbau, Auf und Umrüstung,Fehlersuche,Konfiguration


----------



## beren2707 (5. August 2012)

97941 + 97070 | Tauberbischofsheim | Tauberbischofsheim + Würzburg (Gemeinden nahe Würzburg auf Anfrage)  | PN | beren2707 | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung/Fehlersuche, Optimierung, Aufrüstung, OC; sonstige Wünsche auf Anfrage.


----------



## FlasherBasher (5. August 2012)

Bin dabei. Lets Fetz 

40476 | Düsseldorf |  Gesamtes Stadtgebiet | per PN bitte | FlasherBasher |    Zusammenbau -stellung, Auf- und Umrüstung, Problemlösung, Installation von  Windows, Bios/Uefi, WaKü Ein- Ausbau, Overclocking​


----------



## hotfirefox (5. August 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei:

68623| Lampertheim | ca. 20 Km | PN| hotfirefox | Zusammenbau, BIOS, Konfiguration, Fehlersuche und Windowsinstallation


----------



## MetallSimon (5. August 2012)

03222 | Lübbenau | ~20Km | PN| MetallSimon  | Alles( PC Aufbau, Softwareinsatallation/konfiguration, auch Lötarbeiten...)


----------



## TECHZ77 (6. August 2012)

Was denke ich noch ganz cool ist wenn sich leute lassen finden die Aktives casemodding betreiben.


----------



## Cleriker (6. August 2012)

Wozu? Modding ist einfach geschmackssache und der ist bei jedem anders. Auftragsarbeiten würden dann wohl kosten und dauern ihre Zeit. Ist also ein schwieriges Thema.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. August 2012)

Naja, damit ein Anfänger ein bisschen Hilfe beim Modden erhält, z.B. beim Sleeven ein, zwei Kabel mal "vorgesleevt" bekommt oder unter Anleitung ein Übungsstück dremeln...


----------



## mickythebeagle (6. August 2012)

Túvi schrieb:


> Was denke ich noch ganz cool ist wenn sich leute lassen finden die Aktives casemodding betreiben.


 
Ich glaub das sollte hier aber nicht rein, dafür war doch dieser Thread gedacht. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Stuntman1962 (6. August 2012)

Das sollte man hier auch nicht diskutieren. Dafür haben wir noch den Diskussionsthread!

@Rosigatton

Vielleicht solltest Du das noch mal im Startpost erwähnen, dass hier nicht diskutiert wird und auf den Diskusssionsthrad verweisen.


----------



## TECHZ77 (8. August 2012)

rall ich nicht du hast nochmal den link von diesm thread gepostet  

und mit modding meine ich zb das jemand sagt hey ich habe das passende werkzeug da um die zb ne midplate zu bauen komm mit dem krempel her und ich helf dir :=.
Ich denke Leds wird wohljeder selbst verbauen können.


----------



## Rosigatton (9. August 2012)

@ Túvi

Der Link führt zum "Diskussionsthread" .

Mit Modding noch mal gucken, da gibt´s schon so viel bei Casemod. Du kannst es doch bei "welche Hilfeleistung" reinschreiben.


----------



## JensderRoggi (9. August 2012)

Bitte löschen, kein weiterer Support meinerseits mehr.


----------



## Blauschwein (9. August 2012)

381XX | Braunschweig | Nähere Umgebung, auf Anfrage | PN | Blauschwein | Einkauf-Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Einrichtung/Umrüstung, Optimierung, OC, Fehlersuche


----------



## Caduzzz (9. August 2012)

grmml... füg doch bitte noch zum Zusammenbau "rest auf Anfrage" etc ein, Windows istallieren is doch klar; danke dir


----------



## Rosigatton (9. August 2012)

Schon das Bild gesehen?  

Ist ja noch recht übersichtlich. Werde wohl am Weekend die PLZ unterteilen und bei den Hilfeleistungen eventüll Abkürzungen einführen.

Logo, damit sich der Text in Grenzen hält  

Grüße hiermit alle Fractal-Freunde

Und das heisst "Grummel Grummel"! Nicht grmml


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. August 2012)

Irgendwie kommt mir das Bild im Startpost bekannt vor...
Woher nur?


----------



## Green Arrow (10. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir mit Eurer tollen Unterstützung einen neuen PC zusammengestellt. Nachmals vielen Dank. 

Nun wäre es noch super, einen erfahrenen PC-Schrauber, der mir den PC fachgerecht zusammenbaut im PLZ-Bereich 90... zu finden.

Schonmal vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. August 2012)

Die Liste ist noch ziemlich jung. Sind 3 Leute in PLZ 9, noch keiner in 90.

Vielleicht findest Du bei der Konkurrenz jemanden Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. August 2012)

02625 | Bautzen | auf Anfrage | PN | BautznerSnef | auf Anfrage


----------



## KonterSchock (11. August 2012)

boa krass was eine liste Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]

im ganzen eine top idee, eine gute sache leute!


----------



## Fun-User (11. August 2012)

Tach an euch alle hier,
das ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum hier. Ich lese schon lange hier mit und habe mich auch erst vor kurzem bei euch angemeldet.

Dieser Thread verdient meine Hochachtung! Die Idee ist ganz,ganz super.
Das man seine freie Zeit nebst Studium oder Arbeit für diese Sache hergibt ist schon toll!
Jetzt ist aber genug der "Lobhuddelei"

Ich habe da mal folgenden Gedanken:
Wie sieht das denn mit der Haftung bei Falschbehandlung im Einbau der Teile aus?
Ich stelle mir folgende Situation vor:
Habe einen Karton mit neuen Compi Teilen im Wert von ca.1000 - 1500€ (was ja keine Seltenheit ist).
Jetzt rufe ich einen von euch an der mir beim Zusammmenbau hilft. Ich kenne ihn nicht und habe ihn auch nie vorher gesehen.
Er bekommt also von mir eine ordendliche Portion Vertrauen!
Der steht dann vor meiner Tür und bietet mir seine Hilfe an. Dann passiert es, der Mensch ist mir völlig unsmypatisch (schon beim ersten Anblick). Soll es ja geben.
Es gibt ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Wegschicken oder machenlassen.
Ich lasse ihn mal machen.

Beim Zusammenbau passiert der Supergau: Ein Teil geht kaputt. Stichwort: Statische Aufladung oder unsachgemäße Handhabung.

Was nun, Pech gehabt?
Ich denke das man sich im Klaren sein sollte das dieses mit Ärger enden kann.

Nur um es nocheinmal ganz klar zu sagen: Eurer Gedankengang ist super und verdient jede Unterstützung. Nur an der praktischen Ausführung muß noch gefeilt werden!

Dazu kommt ja noch die Unwissenheit ob mein Helfer auch wirklich Ahnung von dem hat was was er bei mir da so macht.
Eine gewisse Reputation ist da bestimmt nicht so schlecht.

Ich habe meinen Compi auch erst vor ein paar Tagen zusammengebaut mit der Anleitung von einem Menschen den ich schon 20Jahre kenne.
Will sagen das er mein Vertrauen in seine Fähigkeiten hatte.
Vielleicht hätte ich das auch allein hinbekommen aber ich dachte mir: Sicher ist sicher!

In Diesem Sinne
weiter so
Gruß
der Fun-User


----------



## Anoras (11. August 2012)

Ach na da reihe ich mich doch mal mit ein! Helf immer gern  

22453 | Hamburg Niendorf | 20km, ganz HH + Pi, Norderstedt | PN, ICQ 223770960 | Anoras | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, WaKü Einbau, leichtes OCen, Reparaturen / Fehlerdiagnose, Win-Prob's


----------



## Caduzzz (11. August 2012)

hi fun-user,

schon ein guter Gedankengang. Von der Haftung muss ich sagen..keene Ahnung, aber ich würde vermuten, wenn "unsachgemäße Handhabung" kommt wirklich drauf an wie "unsachgemäß" und ob dann nicht eventuell ein Fall für Garantie etc. vorliegt (ich glaube keiner haut dir die sachen bewußt so rein, dass es nur futsch sein kann und du die Polizei rufen mußt wegen sachbeschädigung..)

Ich würde aber eh im voraus per PN oder Telefon ein paar sachen abklären > Sympathie erhören..naja, weißt schon, aber vielleicht würde man da schon merken ob man "auf einer "Wellenlänge" liegt. UND man sollte ggf den Mut haben zu sagen "..nee lass mal; 2. Meinung .." etc. UND man sollte  diese Meinung/Aussage auch als "Zusammenbauer" akzeptieren!

mfg

*edit:* Reputation ist bei vielen schlecht nachweißbar, vielleicht hast du noch jemanden hier der dir ein Tagebuch/Mod etc zeigen kann, aber wer dies nicht hat..naja, is halt Vertrauenssache udn "die Zusammenbauer" sollten halt auch ehrlich sein. Ich bau dir den PC zusammen, installier Windows, optimiere dein BIOS...netzwerk zu 3 weiteren Druckern und 2 PC im keller?..uh, nee is nicht so mein DING > VORHER abklären!

UND: ich würde auch abklären, wenn Derjenige Minderjährig ist, ob seine Eltern Bescheid wissen und das am besten indem ich mit Ihnen telefoniere, nicht das die sich wundern was da für ein Erwachsener vor der Tür steht (..ich sag nur "BILDexklusivDeppen-Jornalismus", nicht das da die Polizei gerufen wird wegen "Internet-Chat-Sextäter" obwohl man nur nen PC zusammenschrauben möchte)

aber das ist alles Theorie und ich hoffe+denke, dass es dazu nicht kommt!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. August 2012)

Genau.
Was ja spätestens interessant wird, wenn einer meine Hilfe braucht.
Bin erst 15
Aber das man alles vorher abklärt ist echt wichtig.


----------



## Softy (11. August 2012)

Bitte mich von der Liste streichen, da ich meinen Account löschen lassen möchte.


----------



## Klutten (11. August 2012)

Offtopic gelöscht! Das hier ist der falsche Platz um über persönliche Entscheidungen zu diskutieren!


----------



## *curE (12. August 2012)

90403 | Nürnberg | soweit die VGN mich bringt | Kontaktaufnahme per PN | *curE | Zusammenbau, Konfiguration, Fehlersuche und Windowsinstallation


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. August 2012)

Da der PLZ-Bereich 7 für seine Größe noch recht unterrepräsentiert ist, melde Ich mich für den Raum Offenburg. Kontaktaufnahme bitte per PN. 

Bereiche wären Zusammenbau, Fehlersuche, Konfiguration und Windowsinstallation sowie Modding. Umkreis bitte auf Anfrage.


----------



## Robonator (13. August 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Da der PLZ-Bereich 7 für seine Größe noch recht unterrepräsentiert ist, melde Ich mich für den Raum Offenburg. Kontaktaufnahme bitte per PN.
> 
> Bereiche wären Zusammenbau, Fehlersuche, Konfiguration und Windowsinstallation sowie Modding. Umkreis bitte auf Anfrage.


 
Wäre gut wenn du dich an die Struktur halten könntest, so wie es viele andere User vor dir auch schon gemacht haben


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wäre gut wenn du dich an die Struktur halten könntest, so wie es viele andere User vor dir auch schon gemacht haben


 
Sorry! Die ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Ich bin per Zufall auf den Thread gestoßen und fand die Idee einfach so gut, dass Ich mich gradewegs eingetragen hab. Diese Struktur ist mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Professor Frink (13. August 2012)

Wenn sich hier alle mit einfallsreichen Hilfethemen überbieten kannst du bei mir (relativ weit oben bei PLZ-1) auchnoch Overclocking, Waküzusammenbau und weiteres auf Anfrage hinzufügen wenns geht.

Gabs eigentlich schon irgendeine Anfrage an jemanden? 

Gruß
Frink


----------



## Rosigatton (13. August 2012)

Wird erledigt . Ich glaube nicht, das uns Anfragen mitgeteilt werden .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. August 2012)

Rosi, kannst bei mir auch noch Problemlösung, Umrüstung, BIOS/Uefi und OC einfügen.
Sehe gerade, das ich das vergessen hab


----------



## Robonator (14. August 2012)

Bei mir vielleicht auch nochmal ändern:  Zusammenbau, Installation, Zusammenstellung, Problemlösung und Optimierung. Weiteres auf Anfrage.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. August 2012)

A-1120| Wien | Wien unter der Woche(ab September) | Kontaktaufnahme per PN |Mastermaisi777 | Zusammenbau, Konfiguration, Fehlersuche und Windowsinstallation, ein wenig OC Erfahrung hab ich auch


----------



## Rosigatton (15. August 2012)

@ GeForce und Robonator

Mädels (und Jungs) , das habe ich jetzt zufällig entdeckt . Ihr erwartet doch nicht von mir, das ich mir den Fred jedesmal komplett durchlese? Ich weiss ja, keine Doppelpost, aber....

Schickt mir ´ne PN. Ich schaue täglich, ob´s neue Post in der Liste, oder im Diskussionsthread gibt .

Gruß
Rosi


----------



## Thallassa (15. August 2012)

Tss die Bayern sind mal wieder scheu. Also misch ich mal mit.

80333 | München | auf Anfrage | PN | Thallassa | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Win-Installation, Optimierung & Aufrüstung, OC, etc. weiteres auf Anfrage


----------



## CeresPK (17. August 2012)

99837 und 99817 | Eisenach | ~20km | PN, Skype: cerespk | CeresPK | Zusammenbau, Auf- und Umrüstung, Problemlösung, Installation von Windows, BIOS & OC


Fide die Idee solcher Threads echt gut und hab mich schon im Luxx einer solchen "Hilfsgemeinschaft" angeschlossen


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

@ CeresPK

Da habe ich die Idee auch "geklaut" .


----------



## GoldenMic (17. August 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> 99837 und 99817 | Eisenach | ~20km | PN, Skype: cerespk | CeresPK | Zusammenbau, Auf- und Umrüstung, Problemlösung, Installation von Windows, BIOS & OC
> 
> 
> Fide die Idee solcher Threads echt gut und hab mich schon im Luxx einer solchen "Hilfsgemeinschaft" angeschlossen


 
Uh der erste der relativ Nah an mir wohnt. Sei gegrüßt Thüringer


----------



## Cleriker (17. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ GeForce und Robonator
> 
> Mädels (und Jungs) , das habe ich jetzt zufällig entdeckt . Ihr erwartet doch nicht von mir, das ich mir den Fred jedesmal komplett durchlese? Ich weiss ja, keine Doppelpost, aber....
> 
> ...



Doch, ich irgendwie schon... Ist ja schließlich dein Thread, also solltest mindestens DU ihn regelmäßig lesen. Kannst ihn ja schließlich abonieren. Es werden ja auch nicht hundert posts pro Tag geschrieben, so dass es doch recht überschaubar bleibt.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Moin Cleriker,

natürlich achte ich auf Posts. Nur, wenn auf Seite 3 etwas editiert wurde . Muss ich deiner Meinung nach den Thread von vorne bis hinten checken, ob Jemand was editiert hat?

Ich pass schon auf   .


----------



## Cleriker (17. August 2012)

Nene, das scheint falsch angekommen zu sein, bzw. ich habe es vielleicht falsch verstanden. Ich dachte du meinst einfach dreren beider posts auf der letzten Seite.

Wie dem auch sei... du machst das schon.


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Alles klar, Herr Clerikar . Jep, war einfach ein Missverständnis . Wie so oft, in der heutigen, schnellen Welt. Mal schauen, ob ich nächste Woche nicht noch ein paar "Freiwillige" aggressiv rekrutiere.

Ich gucke jeden Tag, in freudiger Erwartung, ob neuer Helfer . Lassen wir dem Kind etwas Zeit, sich zu entwickeln. Sind auch schon ein paar PNs angekommen, ohne im Thread zu erscheinen


----------



## Robonator (18. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Alles klar, Herr Clerikar . Jep, war einfach ein Missverständnis . Wie so oft, in der heutigen, schnellen Welt. Mal schauen, ob ich nächste Woche nicht noch ein paar "Freiwillige" aggressiv rekrutiere.
> 
> Ich gucke jeden Tag, in freudiger Erwartung, ob neuer Helfer . Lassen wir dem Kind etwas Zeit, sich zu entwickeln. Sind auch schon ein paar PNs angekommen, ohne im Thread zu erscheinen


 
Ist ja nun auch schon eine beachtliche Liste geworden


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Ich will meeeehr . Oo. Noch 25 bis 6K. Muss ich wegen Dir wieder länger aufbleiben ?

Völlig goil, das die Liste überhaupt angepinnt wurde . Die wird schon .


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

habe gesehn kein bochumer dabei
dann kannste mich eintragen wen du lust hast

44791 Bochum / PC-zusammenstellen/einbau/ Windows installation  Kontakt aufnahme PN/ MSN dragonlort@live.de


----------



## Robonator (18. August 2012)

> Oo. Noch 25 bis 6K. Muss ich wegen Dir wieder länger aufbleiben ?


Wie meinst das? Wenn du warten willst bis ich die 6k voll habe dann geh ruhig pennen, die werden morgen erst voll  Glaube ich...  



> habe gesehn kein bochumer dabei
> dann kannste mich eintragen wen du lust hast
> 
> 44791 Bochum / PC-zusammenstellen/einbau/ Windows installation


Tadaa da haben wir noch einen, wäre aber nett wenn du dich genau an die Struktur halten könntest 



> Postleitzahl | Wohnort | Umkreis in dem Hilfe angeboten wird | gewünschte Kontaktaufnahme (PN, ICQ, Tel. etc.) | Nickname | welche Hilfeleistung? (Zusammenbau, Problemlösung)


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

also nochmal^^
44791 / Bochum / 5 km/ PN, MSN dragonlort@live.de/ Dragonlort/ PC Zusammenstellen/ Einbau / windows Installieren.


hoffe das ist so richtig.


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Die Struktur war okay, aber die / hätten so | aussehen müssen .

Hab´s so eben noch geschafft, dich einzutragen .


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

Ach so jetzt habe ich es gecheckt^^ das Zeichen.       |           ^^


----------



## Robonator (18. August 2012)

Ich frage mich wann die ersten Leute auftauchen werden und wirklich nach Hilfe fragen   Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das sich hier lange Zeit nichts bzw nur sehr wenig tun wird


----------



## CeresPK (18. August 2012)

Naja es würde eventuell helfen wenn jeder der hier dabei ist den Thread in seiner Signatur verlinkt.
Wenn man dann oft "Newbies" bei ihren Problemchen hilft, besteht eine kleine Chance das er auf diesen Thread hier aufmerksam wird und hier um Hilfe bittet.

Von alleine sucht niemand (vor allem neue) solch einen Thread.

Daher schön in die Signatur einbinden


----------



## Cleriker (18. August 2012)

Wie bereits erwähnt, wird das wohl über die User direkt laufen, also pm, oder Email.

Macht ja auch mehr Sinn.


----------



## CeresPK (18. August 2012)

Das stimmt natürlich auch.
Bringt trotzdem nichts wenn keine Sau weiß das hier Leute ihre Hilfe anbieten.


----------



## Robonator (18. August 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt, wird das wohl über die User direkt laufen, also pm, oder Email.
> 
> Macht ja auch mehr Sinn.


 
Das ist mir ja schon klar aber ich denke das die User es wohl auch bekannt geben werden wenn sie angeschrieben wurden oder so 

Das mit der Sig ist eine gute Idee


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

das mit der signatur finde ich klasse wird gleich mal gehmacht


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Klar, den Link in der Signatur ist schon mal .

Das ganze muss/soll ja auch gar nicht wer weiss wie abgehen. Die Liste soll im Laufe der Zeit richtig schön groß werden und ganz Deutschland, Schweiz und Östrerreich bedienen .

Ob jemand schon um Hilfe angefragt hat, müssen wir ja auch gar nicht erfahren, oder. Obwohl, der auf der Liste Eingetragene, könnte ja kurz Rückmeldung geben .

Und direkt schon mal :

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den 6K Robo  

Auf das nächste K .


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

@Rosi
So viel wie du hier schreiben tust kommste schneller dahin als du gucken kannst^^


----------



## target2804 (18. August 2012)

hey leute,

da ich jetzt mal wieder meinen neuen pc bzw den eines freundes zusammengebaut habe, und gemerkt hab dass ichs noch kann, würde ich mich auch gerne in die liste eintragen lassen, da ich im plz bereich 67xxx noch nichts finden konnte  ist zwar jemand in lampertheim, aber vllt gibts ja wen aus meiner näheren umgebung, dem ich mal hilfe anbieten kann, was ich sehr gerne tun würde, da mir das forum hier ja auch schon geholfen hat.

also: plz--> 67273 Dackenheim  
       umgebung: kreis bad dürkheim bis grünstadt (ca. 20km um meinen wohnort)   
       kontaktaufnahme: per icq 176795965 oder PN
       art der hilfeleistung: zusammenbau, konfiguration (kein OC), windows installation (auch ssd konfig und optimierung unter windows), fehlerbehebung und problemlöusng (allerdings nicht bei OC-Problemen )


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Sehr schön Target2804 .

Korrekt, das Du mitmachst .

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## target2804 (18. August 2012)

ich tu was ich kann 
die anderen würdens ja auch für mich tun  und ich hab im laufe der zeit bestimmt noch massig fragen^^


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2012)

312xx| Peine| Machen wirs so; "Grenze des Einzugsgebiets": BS, HI, H, GF | PN/ICQ | nfsgame| Einkaufsberatung, Zusammenbau, Fehlersuche (HW/SW), Einfache Netzwerktechnik und nochn bisschen mehr - Fragen kostet nix


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

dann kannst du ja wen du möchtes deine signartur erweitern mit den Thread einfügen damit andere schneller zu uns finden


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2012)

Nette Idee! 



> 315xx/316xx | Landkreis Nienburg/Weser | PN, E-Mail: ag@arvid-g.de | Leandros | Einfach Fragen. Ich beiße nicht. (Zusammenbau, Software Probleme / Entwicklung, etc)


----------



## Shinchyko (19. August 2012)

Supper Idee

Da biete ich doch gleich auchma meine Hilfe an 

51766 | Engelskirchen | Oberbergischer Kreis (Man muss mich abholen, da kein Auto) | PN | Shinchyko | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Windowsinstalliation, OC


----------



## tigra456 (19. August 2012)

tigra456 | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Windowsinstalliation, OC


----------



## Cuddleman (19. August 2012)

Na schau mal einer an, noch nicht lange dabei, aber sehr rührig. Find ich toll, diesen Aktivismus. 

*Dafür ein Lob von mir!!*

Ich verteile sowas sehr, sehr selten!

Ich bin wohl die nächsten Jahre, ein viel in Deutschland Reisender und kann mich deshalb nicht anschließen, weil Abreise/Heimreise sporadischer Natur sind. Aber immerhin versorge ich seit reichlich Jahren, tatkräftig unentgeltlich meine Bekannten/Verwandten, soweit ich dazu in der Lage bin. 

Werde mich darauf einschießen, mir bekannt gewordene Problemfälle im Einzugsgebiet, hier hin zu vermitteln.
Im 06xxxer SLK-Bereich hat sich leider noch keiner Eingetragen.


----------



## Fatalii (19. August 2012)

45355/ 46147 | Essen/ Oberhausen | Beide Städte inkl. Umgebung| PN | Fatalii | Zusammenstellung und Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Windows- und Softwareinstalliation, Sofwarekonfiguration, OC-Grundlagen und erweiterte Einstellungen, Kühlungsplanung (Silentoptimierung), Datenrettung

@Rosigatton: Hallo Nachbar^^

MfG


----------



## Pikus (19. August 2012)

Wie, in der Liste gibts noch keinen Hannoveraner? Das muss (s)ich mal ganz schnell ändern 

30625| Hannover | Hannover, bei Anfrage evtl. auch Umland | PN | Davins Theorie | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Windows-Installation, leichtes OC


----------



## Rollmops (19. August 2012)

Noch einer aus München:

80809 | München | München und Umland (S-Bahn Region) | PN | Rollmops |  Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Software Problemlösung, Windows und Linux Installationen und Konfiguration (Kernels etc.)

Früh genug anfragen! (Min. 2 Wochen davor.) Muss ja schließlich zwischendurch auch Geld verdienen!


----------



## DJTuning (19. August 2012)

Bin auch Dabei!

D - 19063 | Schwerin | Schwerin-Stadtgebiet und Dreesch, Boizenburg, Hagenow, Ludwigslust (Nahverkehr) | PN, Skype: djsystemliner, MSN: bigtuning1992@hotmail.de | DJTuning | Zusammenbau, Windows aufsetzen, Beratung zum PC, Auf- und Umrüstung, Optimierung, Kühlerservice, WaKü-Einbau/Umbau und OC unter LuKü und WaKü

Euer Lars alias DJTuning


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2012)

Mittlerweile hat es die Liste auch auf die Main geschafft. 

Ich biete meine Hilfe auch gerne an:

65183 | Wiesbaden/Frankfurt | Rheingau-Taunus, Wiesbaden, Frankfurt, Mainz | PN | Pokerclock | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, OC, Kaufberatung (auch Peripherie und insbesondere Audio/Hifi)


----------



## Frosdedje (19. August 2012)

76473 | Iffezheim | Iffezheim, Hügelsheim, Rastatt, Sandweier | PN | Frosdedje | Zusammenbau, Windows-Installation; Auf Anfrage: Kaufberatung zum Thema PC-Netzteile

Die Idee zu diesen Thread gefällt mir.


----------



## leorphee (19. August 2012)

Na, dann. Ich kann es gar nicht mehr zählen wie viel Rechner ich zusammen gebaut und zusammengestellt habe, also...

19294 | Malliß | Dömitz - Ludwigslust | PN  | leorphee | Zusammenbau, Windows aufsetzen, Beratung zum PC Auf- &  Umrüstung, Optimierung, OC nach absprache


----------



## 7egacy (19. August 2012)

01445 | Radebeul| Dresden und Umkreis | PN | 7egacy | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Konfiguration, Neuinstallation, Wasserkühlung, Modding, Overclocking


----------



## Ahab (20. August 2012)

An Bord.  

13156 | Berlin | nach Absprache | PN | Ahab | allgemeine Kaufberatung, Hilfe bei Zusammenbau, Problemlösung und Optimierung von Lautstärke und Kühlung


----------



## Be4real (20. August 2012)

55469 | Simmern | nach Absprache und geschlecht ;D | PN | allgemeine Kaufberatung,  Hilfe bei Zusammenbau, Problemlösung und Optimierung von Lautstärke und  Kühlung, OC |


----------



## MBaumi (21. August 2012)

45721 | Haltern | nach Absprache | Mail : mikanoelbaumi@gmail.com | MBaumi | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Umrüstung

Büddesehr (übrigens eine gute Idee! )


----------



## dragonlort (21. August 2012)

Es werden ja immer mehr super leute


----------



## McClaine (21. August 2012)

92533/92507 | Wernberg/Nabburg | 5km | per PN | McClaine | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Installation von   Windows, Bios, Optimierung, WaKü Einbau und sonstiges auf Anfrage

tolle Idee, wobei so mancher Kleinbetrieb dabei pleite geht wenns funktioniert


----------



## Research (21. August 2012)

14641 | Raum Potsdam und Umgebung | PN | *Research* | Alles, außer: Mac und Modding.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. August 2012)

Wie wärs mit ner PCGH-Bastler IG? 
Man könnte noch eine Freiwillige Berufsangabe machen.


----------



## Robonator (22. August 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ner PCGH-Bastler IG?
> Man könnte noch eine Freiwillige Berufsangabe machen.


 
Was meinst mit IG? 
Und wie meinst du das mit der Berufsangabe? Das wir noch dazu schreiben was wir vom Beruf machen? Wenn ja, wozu soll das gut sein? ^^


----------



## -NeXoN- (22. August 2012)

Sehr gute Idee! 

37154 | Northeim |  ~ 30km | PN | -NeXoN- | Planung, Zusammenbau, Hardware-Reinigung, Installation und Einrichtung, Verkabelung und Kabelkanalplanung, Netzplanung


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Was meinst mit IG?
> Und wie meinst du das mit der Berufsangabe? Das wir noch dazu schreiben was wir vom Beruf machen? Wenn ja, wozu soll das gut sein? ^^


 
Eine IG ist eine Interessengemeinschaft.
Die (Freiwillige) Angabe zum Beruf kann von Vorteil sein. Oder einfach nur lustig.


----------



## Robonator (23. August 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Eine IG ist eine Interessengemeinschaft.
> Die (Freiwillige) Angabe zum Beruf kann von Vorteil sein. Oder einfach nur lustig.


 
Hm joa, Leute die z.B. einen Beruf im IT-Bereich haben könnten sowas z.B. erwähnen ^^ 
Ich bin grad Schülerazubi in der technischen Assistenz für Informatik


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hm joa, Leute die z.B. einen Beruf im IT-Bereich haben könnten sowas z.B. erwähnen ^^


 
M.M.n. ist das kein Qualitätsmerkmal, da es genug Informatiker gibt, die nie einen PC von innen gesehen haben.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. August 2012)

Haben wir für sowas nicht den Diskussionsthread ?


----------



## Robonator (23. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Haben wir für sowas nicht den Diskussionsthread ?


 
Haben wir? ^^  


> M.M.n. ist das kein Qualitätsmerkmal, da es genug Informatiker gibt, die nie einen PC von innen gesehen haben.


Jaa gut ein Anwendungsentwickler ist ja auch eher auf die Software spezialisiert


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. August 2012)

Ja, haben wir: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...sthread-zusammenbauer-und-supporterliste.html


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. August 2012)

04808 | Wurzen | Wurzen + Leipzig und der Weg dazwischen | per PN bitte | Mr.Ultimo | Kaufberatung , Zusammenbau , Installation , Reparatur, Optimierung und Reinigung der Pc Kühlung


----------



## Klarostorix (25. August 2012)

91629 | Weihenzell (nahe Ansbach) | 20-30km | PN | Klarostorix | Zusammenbau, Aufrüsten, Problemlösung


----------



## target2804 (26. August 2012)

Habe mir (ich stehe schon in der Liste) für Kontaktmöglichkeit noch eine E-Mail Adresse erstellt, die gerne eingetragen werden soll: pcgh.bastelhelfer@gmail.com


----------



## empty (30. August 2012)

CH-8000 | Zürich | Raum Zürich/Aargau etc | PN | empty | WaKü - Einbau und Beratung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung


----------



## moe (30. August 2012)

88361 | Altshausen | Umkreis: 25km | Kontaktaufnahme per PN | moe | Beratung, Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Aufrüstung, Problemlösung, Windows- und Softwareinstalliation, Peripherie etc.


----------



## XXTREME (31. August 2012)

Will auch mitmachen 

58332 // Schwelm // Umkreis 20km oder zu mir kommen // per PN // XXTREME (Dirk) // PC Zusammenbau bzw. auf/Umrüstung, Problembehebung Hard & Software


----------



## Special_Flo (31. August 2012)

59075 | Hamm | Umkreis: 75km |  Kontaktaufnahme per PN,E-Mail | Special_Flo | Alles  (informatik Student)

mfg Flo


----------



## Entelodon (1. September 2012)

CH-9244 | Uzwil | Auf Anfrage| PN | Rated R Superstar | Komponenten Kaufberatung , Rechner Auf- und Umbau, Reparatur, Windows-Installation / konfiguration, Hardware Fehlersuche / Problemlösungen, Overclocking, BIOS Optimieren (Nur Non-Apple Produkte!)


----------



## NexGen (1. September 2012)

32756 | Detmold | Stadtgebiet | Bitte per PN | NexGen | Zusammenbau ( auch Rack Server auf Wunsch ), Fehlersuche & Fehlerlösung, Windows Installation, Alles andere auf Anfrage


----------



## Pussyranger (2. September 2012)

52078 | Aachen | Umkreis 20km | PN | Pussyranger | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau | OC | Konfiguration


----------



## Azzzz (3. September 2012)

85435 | Erding | Umkreis 25km| PN | Azzzz | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau und Problemlösung | OC | Konfiguration von Pc und DSL


----------



## Entelodon (3. September 2012)

habe vergessen beim kontakt vergessen "pinnwand" hinzuzufügen, könntest du das noch ergänzen...?


----------



## Cappuandy (3. September 2012)

_Hey Bastler und Handwerklich begabte.. 

Ick bin auch dabei o. will dabei sein !

Plz: 23xxx / Bad Schwartau / +Bus erreichbar  / PN, ICQ, Email / Cappuandy / Zusammenbau, Hilfestellung, Beratung, Aufrüstung, Problemlösung, Windows- und Softwareinstalliation, Peripherie Installation, DSL Einrichtung/Anschluss, Keine Apple Produkte.

PN oder Mail: andy_tiggi@yahoo.de
ICQ: 375531755

Telflon-Nr. dann auf Anfrage.

Grüße Andy
_​


----------



## Cleriker (3. September 2012)

Hallo Andi,
freut uns wenn du dabei bist.
Versuchs aber bitte nochmal in der richtigen Form. Das macht es doch etwas leichter.


----------



## st.eagle (3. September 2012)

tolle idee, bin dabei:

47495| Rheinberg| Niederrhein/Auf Anfrage| PN/Pinnwand | st.eagle| Konfiguration, Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Um-, Aufrüstung, Win Installation


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (6. September 2012)

21073 | Hamburg | Harburg, Wilhelmsburg | PN | Kannibalenleiche | Zusammenbau, OC bei AMD/ATi


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. September 2012)

83317 | Teisendorf | Umkreis Traunstein 30 km | PN | picar81_4711 | Zusammenbau PC+Server, Problemlösung, Overclocking, Installation von Windows/Linux, Einrichtung von Folding@home


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. September 2012)

91056 | Erlangen | Auf Anfrage | per pn | CoXxOnE | Umbau, Aufrüstung, Zusammenbau, Wakü, Lukü, Installation Windows, BIOS, IPhone Software Hilfe, Ps3 Laufwerk/Laser/Festplattenwechsel, Hardware Kühlösung Kaufberatung, Problemlösung


----------



## Windows0.1 (7. September 2012)

ok dann mach ich auch mal mit 

92431 | Neunburg v.W| Auf Anfrage | per PN  | Windows0.1 | Zusammenbau,Installation,Aufrüstung


----------



## DjTomCat (9. September 2012)

So da wollen wir mal gute Taten vollbringen

41236 | Mönchengladbach | Auf Anfrage | per PN | DjTomCat | Zusammenbau, Reparatur, Windows aufsetzen, Beratung zum PC, Auf- und  Umrüstung,  Optimierung, WaKü-Einbau/Umbau und OC unter  LuKü und  WaKü, Löt Arbeiten


----------



## ImNEW (14. September 2012)

Helfer, auch in ihrer nähe Nur einer in meiner Nähe?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. September 2012)

Wo wohnst du?


----------



## coroc (14. September 2012)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Helfer, auch in ihrer nähe Nur einer in meiner Nähe?


 Dann werd du der 2.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (14. September 2012)

Dann reih ich mich auch mal ein 

74214 | Schöntal (Sindeldorf) | bis 20km (nach Absprache auch mehr) | per PN | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | Zusammenbau, Windows Installation, OC Grafikkarten und Intel-K-Prozessoren (bei den non-K arbeite ich mich noch ein), kleine Lötarbeiten, bin auch gern bei Casemods behelflich 

In Abständen von 2 bis 3 Wochen bin ich am Wochenende hier:
74321 | Bietigheim-Bissingen (Metterzimmern) | bis 20km (nach Absprache auch mehr) | per PN | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | Zusammenbau, Windows Installation, OC Grafikkarten und Intel-K-Prozessoren (bei den non-K arbeite ich mich noch ein), kleine Lötarbeiten, bin auch gern bei Casemods behelflich


----------



## Papzt (14. September 2012)

30179 | Hannover| 45 Minuten Fahrzeit| gewünschte Kontaktaufnahme PN, Tel, email auf Anfrage| Papzt | Konfiguration, Zusammenbau, Installation (Windows/Linux), Problemlösung, Netzwerk, allgemeine Beratung, OC


----------



## reinhardrudi (18. September 2012)

hui
bin auch gerne dabei 
74821 |Mosbach | 20km |  (PN,email) | reinhardrudi |  (Zusammenbau,WAKÜ, Problemlösung,installation)

bis denn
reinhardrudi


----------



## Hosty (20. September 2012)

Helfe gerne mit
 80335 |München |S-Bahn Einzugsgebiet| PN |Hosty |Zusammenbau, Konfiguration, Fehlersuche und Windowsinstallation


----------



## Jaran91 (21. September 2012)

Ich Helfe auch gerne 
21745|Hemmoor|nach Absprache | PN| Jaran91 | Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Konfiguration, Fehlersuche, Windows und Softwareinstallation


----------



## MClolwut (22. September 2012)

Ich muss auch mal meine Stadt vertreten 

53123 | Bonn | Großraum Bonn | PN hier, Skype auf Anfrage | MClolwut | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Overclocking (Vorzugsweise Intel SandyBridge und Nvidia GraKa's), Kaufberatung der "alten Schule" (bin nicht überzeugt von IvyBridge und AMD(Budget- & Anwendungsabhängig))


----------



## ViP94 (22. September 2012)

85051/91046 | Ingolstadt/Erlangen | nach Absprache | zuerst PN | ViP94 | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, OC, Kaufberatung, Konfiguration, Fehlersuche, Windows-Basics


----------



## PCTom (24. September 2012)

hat denn schon mal Jemand eure Dienste beansprucht ? mich würde es interessieren wieviel Feedback es gibt


----------



## Rosigatton (24. September 2012)

Es hat schon Feedback gegeben. Du solltest hier die letzten Seiten lesen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...sthread-zusammenbauer-und-supporterliste.html


----------



## benjasso (25. September 2012)

Ich mach auch mit:

99867 | Gotha | Kreis Gotha/nach Absprache | PN | benjasso | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Auf- und Umrüstung, Problemlösung, Installation von  Windows


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (25. September 2012)

Super Idee, mach' ich mit.


47239 | Duisburg | nähere Umgebung | per PN bitte | Sleepwalker47 | Zusammenbau und Windows-Installation


----------



## shootme55 (26. September 2012)

Die Idee gefällt mir.

Österreich 2421 Kittsee | nähere Umgebung | per PN bitte | shootme55 | 

Zusammenbau, Umbau, Netzwerke, Keine WaKü


----------



## combatIII (28. September 2012)

Wuerd auch mitmachen:

Deutschland 31234 |30 km| per PN geht eh in mein EMail Postfach | combatIII

So long 


Chris


----------



## coroc (28. September 2012)

Könntest du dich an den andren orientieren und den post in der Form einreichen, wie jeder andre es getan hat?


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Oktober 2012)

CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> 91056 | Erlangen | Auf Anfrage | per pn | CoXxOnE | Umbau, Aufrüstung, Zusammenbau, Wakü, Lukü, Installation Windows, BIOS, IPhone Software Hilfe, Ps3 Laufwerk/Laser/Festplattenwechsel, Hardware Kühlösung Kaufberatung, Problemlösung



Dienstleistungen erweitert, bitte aktualisieren ^^


----------



## zettiii (1. Oktober 2012)

25709 | Marne | Dithmarschen / Hamburg| PN | zettiii | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung


----------



## Rasha (2. Oktober 2012)

55571 | Odernheim | Kreis Bad Kreuznach | PN | Rasha | Zusammenbau, Windowsinstallation


----------



## derP4computer (2. Oktober 2012)

28309 | Bremen | Stadt Bremen/Achim/Oyten | PN | derP4computer | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Auf-Ab-Um-End-Ent-Weg-Spar-Dekadenz-Rüstung, diverses nach Absprache.


----------



## Kev95 (7. Oktober 2012)

64689 | Grasellenbach | Nach Absprache (noch kein Auto) | PN | Kev95 | Zusammenbau, Fehlersuche, Overclocking etc. (alles was anfällt)


----------



## Shibi (15. Oktober 2012)

86154 | Augsburg | Fast unbegrenzt gegen Fahrtkostenerstattung | PN | Shibi | PC Zusammenbau, Silentoptimierung, Sleeven, WaKü, Sonstiges auf Anfrage


----------



## Xylezz (18. Oktober 2012)

Zwei Orte wo ich helfen würde:

21762 | Otterndorf | 30 KM | PN | Xylezz | Planung, Zusammenbau auch Wasserkühlung aber nur an 1-2 WEs im Monat!
und
20535 | Hamburg Hamm | komplett Hamburg nach Absprache(Großbereich) | PN | Xylezz | Planung, Zusammenbau auch Wasserkühlung


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Oktober 2012)

Helfen ist immer gut =D

74193 | Schwaigern | 20 km | PN | BrezZZz |  Planung, Auf/Umbau, Wasserkühlung, Problemlösung, Installation Windows , OC AMD/ATI (ohne haftung!)


----------



## PearaVR (20. Oktober 2012)

Wäre auch dabei.

44799 	Bochum 	ganzes Stadtgebiet 	PN 	PearaVR 	Zusammenbau, Zusammenstellung, Windows installieren


----------



## der_knoben (20. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir in der Liste mal bitte die PLZ ändern, ist jetzt die 34225 Baunatal.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Oktober 2012)

Schon passiert. Gute neue Hütte, oder  ?


----------



## Shmendrick (27. Oktober 2012)

Oh hab gesehen in Frankfurt/Main gibts wohl keinen,da würd ich mich anbieten wenns um Hardware Einbau bzw Pc Eigenbau

Kontakt PN

Frankfurt/Main 60329-- Frankfurt und nähere Umgebung/Planung/Zusammenbau/Komponeten tauschen/Cpu und Grakakühler/Windows Installieren


----------



## DAEF13 (27. Oktober 2012)

Wow, gute Idee! 

26446 | Friedeburg | ~30km, evtl. auch mehr | PN | DAEF13 | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Wasserkühlung, Overclocking usw. - einfach Fragen


----------



## Gonzberg (28. Oktober 2012)

Find ich auch ne super Idee!!

40667 | Meerbusch | Stadtgebiet, Auf Nachfrage | PN | Gonzberg | Planung, Zusammenbau, Sleeven, Wasserkühlung, Installation, Fehlersuche


----------



## seasons8 (1. November 2012)

Bin ich glatt dabei

81545 | München | Alles was mit den öffentlichen erreichbar ist | PN | seasons8 | Zusammenstellung , Zusammenbau , Wasserkühlung , Installation , Komponententausch , ansonsten anfragen


----------



## GameTwist (4. November 2012)

Man hilft, wo man nur helfen kann. 

99955 | Bad Tennstedt | ganz Thüringen, kann nur gebracht werden, für's Autofahren bin ich wohl noch zu jung | Skype, Email, Handy (per PN) | GameTwist | von Zusammenstellung über Zusammenbau, Installation bis zur Optimierung von Kühlung, Lautstärke und Beleuchtung etc. 
*Keine Haftung*

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach per PN.


----------



## TheJumper0 (5. November 2012)

69469 | Weinheim | Fragt einfach an | Kontaktaufnahme per PN | TheJumper0 |Zusammenstellung & Zusammenbau, Installation von Windows, OC, und vieles mehr


----------



## paco.g (5. November 2012)

Bin gerne dabei 

50678| Köln| 10-15km |Anfrage per PN | paco.g| PC Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Zusammenstellung, Installation von Windows, OC etc.


----------



## StefanStg (6. November 2012)

Bin auch mal dabei,

95444| Bayreuth| Umgebung von 20km| Anfrage per PN| StefanStg| PC Zusammenstellung und Zusammenbau, Auf und Umrüstung, OC


----------



## rzrcop (7. November 2012)

85256 | Vierkirchen | Umkreis 20Km/Auf Anfrage | PN | RzrCop | Zusammenbau, Konfiguration, Fehlersuche und Windowsinstallation


----------



## Dolceman (8. November 2012)

wäre auch dabei!


97941 + 97957| Tauberbischofsheim| bis 50km| PN| Dolceman| Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Aufrüsten, Konfiguration, Windowsinstallation


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (10. November 2012)

Na da mach ich doch glatt mal mit! 


72488| Sigmaringen| bis 20km| per PN| ExtremHardcoreSchrauber| Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Auf- und Umrüsten, Konfiguration, Problemlösung, Fehlersuche, Windowsinstallation, OC, Bios


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. November 2012)

So, Rosi: Ich bin aus Zeitmangel vorest mal raus, hab zu viel zu tun. (Umzug etc.)


----------



## schoko-keks (13. November 2012)

So dann will ich mich auch mal eintragen, Raum Schweinfurt ist ja noch gar keiner da 

97424 | Schweinfurt | Umkreis ~50 km | PN | Schoko-Keks| Zusammenbau, Aufrüsten, Konfiguration, Problemlösung, Windows aufsetzen, OC


----------



## Professor Theorie (18. November 2012)

47533 | Kleve | auf Nachfrage | PN, Steam: proftheorie (Anzeigename Arveron) | Professor Theorie | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Aufrüsten, hardwareseitige Problemlösung, Übertaktung, Luftkühlung (optimieren, ändern, montieren), WIndowsinstallation.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. November 2012)

47877 | Willich | ~15km | PN | Stryke7 | Zusammenbau, Fehlersuche, Luftkühlung, Windowsinstallation & -problemsuche, Beratung auf Neu- & Umbau, Modding, leichtes OC, weiteres auf Anfrage


----------



## Rosigatton (21. November 2012)

Mal ein kurzer Zwischenstand. Ich versuche die Einträge auf 2 Zeilen zu begrenzen, was mir nicht immer gelingt. Aber egal. Regelmäßig lassen sich neue/alte Schrauber eintragen . 

Momentan sieht´s so aus, für die Statistik : 

PLZ - Einträge

0 - 5

1 - 9

2 - 15

3 - 14

4 - 19  

5 - 12

6 - 9

7 - 10

8 - 13

9 - 15

Österreich - 5

Schweiz - 2

Gesamt - 128 Schrauber. 

1 oder 2 sind doppelt vertreten. Keine Ahnung, wie oft unser Angebot schon genutzt wurde. Ist ja auch egal. Auf das die Liste wächst .


----------



## Mr.Korky (21. November 2012)

super Sache ! bin gern dabei 

hatt mir früher im Suzuki 4x4 forum mal den popo  gerettet so eine Helferliste !
(als ich mich um 22:00 im achener land im wald festgefahren hatte !)

53881 | Euskirchen | 10 - 15Km | PN steam mr_korky | Mr.Korky|  Zusammenbau, Aufrüsten, hardwareseitige Problemlösung, Übertaktung, Undervolting, Luftkühlung , Wasserkühlung (optimieren, ändern, montieren) Daten retten, Festplatten Reanimation, Raid , Windows Installation , Kühlung und  Lautstärke optimieren , Case Moding ,


----------



## Stryke7 (21. November 2012)

Die Anzahl bei 4 liegt wohl daran, dass wir hier in NRW sind   Da gibts ein paar mehr Leute ...


----------



## Rosigatton (21. November 2012)

Hauptsache, die Liste wächst und NRW bleibt vorne  .


----------



## Otep (22. November 2012)

Hm, coole Sache!!

Dann mach ich auch mal mit 

87600 | Kaufbeuren| 20 KM | per PN, STEAM:suicidesupahfly | Otep | Zusammenbau, Konfiguration, HW&SW, BIOS, NW usw,


----------



## Otep (22. November 2012)

Edit:

Wie wäre es denn das ganze etwas "offiziell" zu gestalten? Die Sache an sich is ja echt ne super Idee... aber wer bekommt das hier schon mit das es überhaupt angeboten wird?
Vielleicht kann man ja einen help button im Forum oder so was ähnliches einrichten, bzw. das ganze über die PCGH Seite verlinken... ?
So auf die Art:

 "PCGHX User helfen User: vor Ort Service auch in deiner nähe??" klicke hier um die Verfügbarkeit zu prüfen...

*EDIT:

*Ich hätte das wohl in den Diskussionthread schreiben sollen?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. November 2012)

Gute Idee, Otep. Kannst das ja mal im Diskussionsthread posten, oder nen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Je nachdem, wie sich das entwickelt, könnte man dann einen der Mods belästigen .


----------



## Stryke7 (22. November 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass das ne gute Idee ist.  Vielleicht könnte man den Hilfe-Button ja direkt auf die PCGH-Site verlinken?  Dann würden es vielleicht sogar Leute außerhalb des Forums finden, und wir würden einen Deutschlandweiten, kostenlosen und kompetenten PC-Hilfe-Service starten...


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2012)

Mr.Korky schrieb:


> super Sache ! bin gern dabei
> 
> hatt mir früher im Suzuki 4x4 forum mal den popo  gerettet so eine Helferliste !
> (als ich mich um 22:00 im achener land im wald festgefahren hatte !)]


 
Passiert dir nicht so oft mit einem PC. 




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass das ne gute Idee ist.  Vielleicht könnte man den Hilfe-Button ja direkt auf die PCGH-Site verlinken?  Dann würden es vielleicht sogar Leute außerhalb des Forums finden, und wir würden einen Deutschlandweiten, kostenlosen und kompetenten PC-Hilfe-Service starten...


 
Das finden die kommerziellen Unternehmen, die genau das für Geld anbiteten, bestimmt nicht so toll.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das finden die kommerziellen Unternehmen, die genau das für Geld anbiteten, bestimmt nicht so toll.


 

Das ist mir doch egal  


Und Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft   Dann müssen die auch mal was tun für ihr Geld, und können nicht mehr darauf bauen, dass unwissende Menschen einfach keine Alternativen haben


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. November 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal:

22527 | Hamburg | Stadtgebiet | PN an mich | FeuerToifel | Zusammenbau, Problemsuche&-Lösung, Kaufberatung


----------



## Stryke7 (23. November 2012)

Jemand mit dem Namen FeuerToifel soll meinen PC zusammenbauen?


----------



## Papzt (23. November 2012)

Solange das Ergebnis stimmt


----------



## Nikitaman (3. Dezember 2012)

falls wer in köln hilfe braucht...

51065 | Köln | Kreis Köln | pn, email: Nikita.Shybayev@hotmail.de, Facebook: Nikita Shybayev | Nikitaman | Zusammenbau, probleme mit Windows, Software, Neuinstallation


----------



## HairforceOne (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich biete mich auch mal an.  Da es nicht ganz so aussieht als wäre der Bereich bei mir stark ausgelastet^^

48496 | Hopsten-Schale | ~50 km | PN - Skype: Razr255 | Razr255| Zusammenbau, Aufrüstung, Neu Aufsetzen, Einrichtung, Probleme mit Windows


----------



## NatokWa (6. Dezember 2012)

Bin auch dabei . Baue PC's für mich selbst und Bekanntenkreis seit der guten alten 486'er Zeit Custom zusammen und halte diese auch in Schuss.

Verfügbar für Fehlersuche/Reparatur , Kaufberatung (Hardware) Ein/Zusammenbau bzw Austausch von Hardware und beratung welche Software nützlich/sinnvoll ist und wo man eher die Hände von laßt bzw was sich net miteinander verträgt .

Von OC halte ich mich fern . Da viele nur OC machen um bei der Hardware selbst sparen zu könnnen ist mir das Thema zu dumm 

73479 Ellwangen und so 30km Umgebung würd ich machen .

PM oder E-Mail an klingonhonorguard@web.de


----------



## coroc (6. Dezember 2012)

Hi, schön, dass du mitmachen willst, aber es ist einfacher für Rosi, wenn du es in dieses Format packst:



> *Postleitzahl* *Wohnort* *Umkreis, in dem Hilfe angeboten wird* *gewünschte  Kontaktaufnahme (PN, ICQ etc.)* *Nickname * *welche  Hilfeleistung? (Zusammenbau, Problemlösung etc.)*


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Dezember 2012)

Passt schon Coroc. Danke Dir .


----------



## weizenleiche (11. Dezember 2012)

Na damit Wob nicht ohne Hilfe bleibt 
 38448 | Wolfsburg | bis 50km Umkreis | PN an mich | AirKnight | * (Auch Apple Produkte sofern möglich ): Einkauf-Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau,  Einrichtung/Umrüstung, Optimierung, OC, Fehlersuche, Modding, Wakü, Lukü, alles *


----------



## Phoenixrg (17. Dezember 2012)

Helfen leute hier umsonst oder kostet das was?


----------



## weizenleiche (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke mal mindestens ein kleines Trinkgeld ist immer gern gesehen  Ich seh das nicht so eng, und ich denke viele andere hier auch nicht.


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2012)

Phoenixrg schrieb:


> Helfen leute hier umsonst oder kostet das was?


 
Siehe Seite eins im fetten rot:


> Das ganze ist eine reine Hilfeleistung ohne finanzielles Interesse! Auch Tauschgeschäfte sind hier definitiv verboten!


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Dezember 2012)

Prinzipiell soll es hier umsonst gehen,  evtl. kann man demjenigen aber die Anreise bezahlen.   Falls man sich in irgendeiner Weise bedanken möchte, ist das natürlich auch okay.   So zumindest meine Meinung ...


----------



## Phoenixrg (17. Dezember 2012)

Dann helfe ich auch 

80939 |München |S-Bahn Einzugsgebiet [bis zu 4 ring]| PN | Phoenixrg |Zusammenbau, Komponententausch, Wakü

Erfahrung Pc`s geschraubt um die 5000+, Waküs 100+. Pc`s in wert von 300-15000 euro. Saubere verkabelung garantiert.


----------



## derBoo (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich steh auch zur Seite, wenn es nötig ist. 

13125 Berlin und Umkreis (Karow, Buch, Buchholz Niederschönhausen usw.) Nach Absprache auch anderswo in Berlin.   
Kontakt per PN, derBoo. PCs geschraubt so um die 50+, baue gern und viel ITX... kein OC, kein WaKü, Problemsuche 
und Lösung, Kaufberatung, Zusammenstellungen, Inbetriebnahme...


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir in der Nähe gibt es also auch ein paar Bastler...

Tolle und hilfreiche Liste


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2012)

Nein die Hilfe ist nicht umsonst, die ist Gratis


----------



## Zephyr (24. Dezember 2012)

Helfen ist immer gut  und NDS muss weiter ausgebaut werden 

37586 | Dassel | auf Anfrage | PN | Zephyr | Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Auf-/Umrüstung, Installation, Problemlösung


----------



## Teamworks (26. Dezember 2012)

Na, da mach ich auch mal mit!

61169 | Friedberg | max. 15km | PN | Teamworks | Helfe bei Zusammenbau und Aufrüstung (inkl. Kaufberatung falls nötig)


----------



## pringles (27. Dezember 2012)

31228 | Peine | so ca. 10km/Anfrage| PN | Pringles | Zusammenbau, Aufrüstung, Kaufberatung, leichtes OC (Anfrage)

Habe zwar erst 15-20 PCs auf/umbauen dürfen, aber bis jetzt brennt keiner und alle sind zufrieden . Probleme beim Zusammenbau löse ich natürlich auch (einmal ein kaputtes S-ATA Kabel gehabt, bis man darauf gekommen ist  ), andere nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Dezember 2012)

@ Pringles

Jau, Promblemsuche ist eine feine Sache. Braucht man Nerven für  . Wenn von deinen auf/umgebauten PCs noch keiner gebrannt hat, kann ich Dich leider nicht in die Liste aufnehmen .

Kleiner Spaß am Rande. Schön das Du dabei bist .


----------



## Hirnmatsch (28. Dezember 2012)

A - 2201 | Gerasdorf | nähere Umgebung, sprich Wien | PN | Hirnmatsch | Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau


----------



## th_fn_styles (31. Dezember 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wenn von deinen auf/umgebauten PCs noch keiner gebrannt hat, kann ich Dich leider nicht in die Liste aufnehmen


 
Dann bin ich hier ja richtig 

01159 | Dresden | Tarifzone A1 bzw. auf Anfrage | PN | th_fn_styles | Beratung, Zusammenbau, Installation, Optimierung (auch OC-Basics), Problemlösung, Hilfe-zur-Selbsthilfe, keine WaKü (!)


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. Januar 2013)

Ich würd mal sagen  erstes Problem gelöst  Bei nem User läuft jetzt alles  Bekomm ich nen Auszeichnungssticker?


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2013)

Becks-Gold- schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen  erstes Problem gelöst  Bei nem User läuft jetzt alles  Bekomm ich nen Auszeichnungssticker?


 
Du bekommst den Respekt 

Du kannst ja in deiner Signatur ne Strichliste machen, wievielen Usern du geholfen hsat


----------



## watercooled (9. Januar 2013)

71093 | Weil im Schönbuch | Auf Anfrage | PN, Mail, Facebook, Whatsapp | watercooled | Zusammenbau, saubere Verkabelung, Modding, Wakü, Konfiguration, etc.


----------



## GML_Soundsystem (9. Januar 2013)

So, biete auch mal meine Hilfe an  Die Liste für die Schweizer soll ja noch n bisschen wachsen 

CH-8000 | Zürich | Raum Zürich, am besten anfragen | Kontaktaufnahme per PN | GML_Soundsystem | Zusammenbau, Aufrüsten, Beratung, Audio, Installation von Windows


----------



## computertod (12. Januar 2013)

92681 | Erbendorf | 20-30km Umkreis/Auf Anfrage | PN, Mail, Facebook, Whatsapp (daten via PN) | computertod | Zusammenbau, Wakü, Problemlösung in gewissem Maß, kleinere Lötarbeiten (z.b. Kondensatoren tauschen), Installation, n bisschen Linux kann ich auch , einfach mal Anfragen


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Januar 2013)

Und wieder so einer, mit dem perfekten Namen für diesen Thread


----------



## Adi1 (14. Januar 2013)

th_fn_styles schrieb:


> Dann bin ich hier ja richtig
> 
> 01159 | Dresden | Tarifzone A1 bzw. auf Anfrage | PN | th_fn_styles | Beratung, Zusammenbau, Installation, Optimierung (auch OC-Basics), Problemlösung, Hilfe-zur-Selbsthilfe, keine WaKü (!)


 
Prima, ein zweiter Dresdner .


----------



## JC88 (15. Januar 2013)

Na dann stelle ich mich auch mal zur Verfügung falls jemand Hilfe braucht

33189 | Schlangen | Raum Lippe | PN | JC88 | Beratung, Zusammenbau, Installation, WaKü, Aufrüstung


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. Januar 2013)

44532| Lünen | Raum Dortmund | PN | Speedy1612 | Beratung, Zusammenbau, Installation, WaKü, Aufrüstung, Windows usw




Gruß


----------



## Eco_F83R (19. Januar 2013)

Aloha 

58285 | Gevelsberg | EN (Ennepe Ruhr-Kreis), Hagen, Wuppertal | PN | Eco_F83R | Auf- / Um- / Zusammenbau, Planung / Kaufberatung, Aufrüstung, Optimierung, Problemlösung, Win-Installation, OC, kleine Netzwerke

Gruß,
Eco_F83R


----------



## aliriza (21. Januar 2013)

45711 | Datteln | 20Km Umkreis | per PN bitte | aliriza | Zusammenbau,OC, vieles andere


----------



## M_DC (21. Januar 2013)

65510	Idstein 	Limburg, Wiesbaden, Hünstetten, Hünfelden, Rheingau-Taunus, Idstein 	PN oder Email : schwappschwipp@googlemail.com 	M_DC 	Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Erweiterung und Aufrüstungen,  Problemlösung, Einrichtung, Installationen, Vernetzung von Haus und Hof, Elektroinstallationen etc.


----------



## kazzig (24. Januar 2013)

71634 | Ludwigsburg | 20 km | PN | kazzig | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Konfiguration, Beratung, usw.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Januar 2013)

Bin wieder dabei 

55122 | Mainz | Mainz + nähere Umgebung | PN | GeForce-Lover | Zusammenbau, Windows, Problemlösung, sonstiges per PN erfragen


----------



## PerfectuS (28. Januar 2013)

Bin zwar noch recht neu hier bei PCGH, aber hab circa schon 200 Rechner zerlegt und wieder zusammen gebaut oder eben Neuaufbau.

PLZ Bereich 16307, 16303 Gartz / Schwedt Umgebung| 20Km | PN | PerfectuS | Zusammenbau, Gegebenfalls Windows Installation...

EDIT

Hab nochwas vergessen eventuelle Fernwartungen über Teamviewer für Problemlösungen wenns gewünscht wird 

Grüsse.


----------



## Wortakrobat (30. Januar 2013)

War zwar ein wenig raus aus der Materie, aber stecke wieder voll drin. Bastel an PCs seitdem ich 10 bin und in die Luft geflogen ist mir noch keiner. 

14776 | Brandenburg/Havel | städtischer Raum + nahes Umland | PN / Tel auf Anfrage | Wortakrobat | Auf- / Um- / Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, (Win-) Installation, Grundlagen-OC, Heimnetzwerk, Hilfe-zur-Selbsthilfe, keine WaKü.

In diesem Sinne, mfg


----------



## Rurdo (30. Januar 2013)

1210 | Wien | andere Bezirke-> PN | Kontaktaufnahme per PN | Rurdo | Zusammenstellen, Zusammenbauen, Aufrüsten, Warten, Windows-Installation und Einrichtung, Problemlösung, OC, WaKü und ein klein wenig Netzwerk-kentnisse habe ich und biete ich an!
Mfg, Rurdo


----------



## Zakuma (31. Januar 2013)

45355 | Essen | Ruhrpott (Auto vorhanden) | Kontakt bitte per PN | Zakuma | Kaufberatung, Zusammenstellung, Windows Installation, Fehlersuche&Problemlösung, Einsteiger OC, Lerne mich gerne nach geschilderten Problem auch selber an/weiter,


----------



## cashbag (16. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute
Habe mir gestern von Leandros einen PC zusammenbauen lassen und muß sagen  war echt SUPER!!!!
Danke das es euer Forum gibt und auch hier nochmal goßen dank an Leandros,war schließlich auch deine Freizeit.
Wenn ihr alle so klasse drauf seit,dann kann nur sagen(schreiben) bitte weiter so!


----------



## ForceOne (17. Februar 2013)

Absolut grandiose Idee!! Ich schaffe es leider nicht so richtig auf dem laufenden zu bleiben... Arbeit, Selbstständigkeit und Social-Media Projekt....  

Mal eine "etwas" andere Frage, jemand zufällig aus dem Raum Münster hier, der sich mit Wakü´s auskennt?
Würde mir bald gerne eine solche zulegen, aber habe absolut keinen Plan vom Einbau einer solchen, und
mit Wasser und Elektronik tue ich mich schwer^^

ICQ: 274582319 Steam: forceone775 oder natürlich PN!

Ich danke euch!


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Februar 2013)

Ich würde ja sagen, die paar Kilometer sind nicht weit 48612 - Google Maps

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/31657-benten.html


----------



## PriQ (18. Februar 2013)

Nette Sache hier! Dann will ich auch mal.

21244 | Buchholz | ~20km | Kontakt per PN | Priq | Zusammenbau, Windows+Treiberinstallation, weiteres ggf. auf Anfrage.


----------



## Andy188 (22. Februar 2013)

42899| Remscheid| Remscheid, Wuppertal und Umgebung | Kontakt erstmal bitte per PN | Andy188 | Hilfe bei Zusammenbau, Upgrades von vorhandener Hardware, bei Problemen und Kaufberatung


----------



## ucap (23. Februar 2013)

64289 | Darmstadt  |  Umkreis +- 15km | gewünschte Kontaktaufnahme (PN,FAcebook) |ucap | Zusammenbau /aufrüsten vorhandener systeme /umbau gehäusewechsel , installation & problemlösung windows7 & xp (soweit das gedächtins noch reicht


----------



## KonterSchock (25. Februar 2013)

weiter so Leute,einer für alle, alle für einen.


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

25704 | Heide | ~20Km | Pn | Metalic | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, alles rund um die Software, Kaufberatung


----------



## Jockele (26. Februar 2013)

07543 Kressbronn.....Umkreis bis 10 km......Absprache per PN..........Zusammenstellung, Aufrüstung, Aufbau, Problemlösung, Windowsinstallation


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2013)

Jockele schrieb:


> 07543 Kressbronn.....Umkreis bis 10 km......Absprache per PN..........Zusammenstellung, Aufrüstung, Aufbau, Problemlösung, Windowsinstallation


 
Mits Rosi nicht ganz so schwer hat: die Fremde Edith 



> 07543 | Kressbronn | Umkreis bis 10 km | Absprache per PN | Zusammenstellung, Aufrüstung, Aufbau, Problemlösung, Windowsinstallation


----------



## Rurdo (27. Februar 2013)

Ich finds toll, nur leider meldet sich keiner (vielleicht weil ich in Wien wohne und das ein deutsches Forum ist? Wer weiß, wer weiß?)


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2013)

Ruhig Blut, das wird schon noch. Hier gibts genug Österreicher, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. März 2013)

Ich hab zwar schon zwei eigene PCs komplett zusammengestellt und auch des Öfteren Hardware-Teile ausgetauscht usw., aber irgendwie ist die Hemmschwelle, wenn es um fremde Hardware geht, natürlich höher
Bei meiner eigenen Hardware traue ich mich ohne Probleme, da ich dann im schlimmsten Fall den Schaden habe, aber wenn es um fremde Hardware geht....hmm.
Helfen würde ich ja schon gerne...

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2013)

Du mußt ja nicht zwingend selbst Hand anlegen, ich lasse auch gerne die Opfer selbst ran ( wenn ich merke die bauen keine Kaffeemaschine daraus ). Du kannst ja deine Hilfe ensprechend den Fähigkeiten anbieten


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2013)

Ich sehe das genauso wie mein Chefarzt. Die "Opfer" sollen schon selbst Hand anlegen. So ist der Thread wohl auch gedacht. Davon ab, kannst Du mit den Aufgaben nur wachsen . Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt . Auf die Möglichkeit, das selbst dem erfahrensten Schrauber mal der Dreher in den Sockel fahren kann , wurde im Startpost schon hingeiwesen. 

Also, trau Dich   .


----------



## Dustin91 (2. März 2013)

79100| Freiburg i. Br. | ~10 Km | per PN | Dustin91 | Hilfe bei Hardwareeinbau- und Umrüstung


----------



## symbi (4. März 2013)

Ich möcht mich nochmal bei Shibi http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/5534-shibi.html bedanken für seine Hilfe beim Ein und Umbau meines PC´s und auch Danke das es so etwas hier gibt.
Auch Danke an alle die Usern wie mir mit kaum bis gar keine Pc-Kentnissen qualifizierte Antworten geben. Weiter so


----------



## DrOwnz (6. März 2013)

ich bräuchte jemanden aus der nähe von Frankfurt oder Hanau der ein X79 MoBo hat.

Es geht darum den Fehler zu finden... mein MoBo oder meine CPU

wäre super wenn sich jemand per PN meldet

p.s. andere Mögliche Orte:

- Darmstadt
- Aschaffenburg
- Mannheim (ab 02.04.2013)


----------



## Cartesius (12. März 2013)

So, dann melde ich mich auch mal freiwillig als PCGH-Bastler vor Ort 

15370 | Fredersdorf | Berlin, nähere Umgebung (ca. 25km) inkl. Rüdersdorf, Schöneiche, Erkner | per PN oder E-Mail (renatuscartesius@gmx.de) | Cartesius | Kaufberatung, Zusammen-, Umbau, Windowsinstallation, OC auf Anfrage


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. März 2013)

Si, das werde ich auch mal machen:

16798 | Fürstenberg an der Havel | bis Berlin und Fürstenberg Umgebung bis zu 40km | Am besten PN | oldsql.Triso | Kaufberatung, Zusammen-/Umbau, Windowsinstallation, OC nur Grundzüge, Kein Mod und WaKü, Fehlersuche und bissel Software geht auch


----------



## Horilein (16. März 2013)

PCGH-Bastler vor Ort 

39218 | Schönebeck | Schönebeck, nähere Umgebung (ca. 30km)  | per PN | Horilein | Kaufberatung, Zusammen-, Umbau, Windowsinstallation, OC


----------



## Tommi1 (23. März 2013)

Das unterstütze ich doch mal (konnte mich in letzter Zeit ja hier in viele Themen einlesen):

35516 / Münzenberg / Umgebung Butzbach, Münzenberg, Lich + Gießen / per PN / Tommi1 / Beratung (Schwerpunkt Kompakt Wasserkühlung, Luftkühlung, Lüfter), Installation von Einzelteilen, Umbau, Windowsinstallation, Gehäuseumbau, -mod



Edit 01:25 Uhr: 

Kannst Du noch Aufrüstung bei mir einfügen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. März 2013)

Jockele schrieb:


> Was willst du mir sagen?


 
*Vor-Ort-Hilfe? 
*


----------



## Eureka7 (3. April 2013)

51702 | Bergneustadt | Bergneustadt, nähere Umgebung (Hab kein Auto!) | per PN | Eureka7 | Kaufberatung, Zusammen-, Umbau, Windowsinstallation.


----------



## aliriza (4. April 2013)

Möchte mir jemand bei mein Knebelmanagement helfen? Hab das nicht so drauf die Kabel piko belo aufzuräumen.
Komme aus Datteln, Kreis Recklinghausen.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. April 2013)

Wir haben Leute aus Haltern und Lünen in der Liste. In dieser sind auch ein Castroper und ein Recklinghäuser : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2] Und ein Marler + 2 Gelsenkirchener mit 50 - 80 km Radius.


----------



## aliriza (4. April 2013)

Danke für den Link. Passt ja Perfekt ^^


----------



## batmaan (8. April 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/24219-cann0nf0dder.html

Dieser lieber User war 2 mal bei und mir beim PC geholfen  Sehr, sehr nett und zu empfehlen


----------



## Rosigatton (8. April 2013)

Danke für das positive Feedback . Wir haben doch nur nette Leute in der Liste .

Grüße nach Bremen aussem Pott .
Rosi

P.S. Ich war mal 18 Monate in Visselhövede  .


----------



## aliriza (17. April 2013)

Ich bräuchte immer noch dringend einer Ordnungs Freak der mir beim KM hilft  nähe Dortmund


----------



## Gast0707215 (20. April 2013)

huhu,

ich suche jmd der hardware für mich kurz auf funktionalität antesten kann.

es geht um einen

- core i7 920 d0 und

- 2x2 gb corsair 1333mhz ram.

ich hab in meinem umfeld leider keinerlei möglichkeit an ein 1366 board zu kommen 

alles weitere per pm  
(hardware wird per post geschickt, kein hin- und herfahren!)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2013)

Aliriza und Bene24, dieser Thread ist ja eigendlich dafür gedacht Member für die Hilfe zu gewinnen und nicht um Hilfe zu suchen. Gibt es denn in eurem Bereich niemanden auf Seite 1? Das wäre dann zwar schade, aber vielleicht wäre ja jemand bereit etwas weiter zu fahren oder man selbst würde zu dem Member fahren?


----------



## Gast0707215 (20. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gibt es denn in eurem Bereich niemanden auf Seite 1? Das wäre dann zwar schade, aber vielleicht wäre ja jemand bereit etwas weiter zu fahren oder man selbst würde zu dem Member fahren?



Eigentlich schon, aber ich suche ja speziell jmd der gerade ein 1366er Board zur Verfügung hat und vllt. sogar in einem Umrüstaufwand (und zur Zeit vllt. gerade eh sein System zerlegt hat) genau jetzt gerade die 5 Minuten Zeit hat, schnell die CPU einzusetzen.
Ich will ja niemanden nötigen extra seine Hardware zu zerlegen ^^


----------



## Rosigatton (20. April 2013)

Ich würde einfach mal anfragen . Und in dieser Liste auch mal schauen : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]


----------



## grenn-CB (20. April 2013)

Ansonsten auch mal hier nachschauen oder fragen [Sammelthread] u. [Linkliste] PC - selbst bauen & einrichten (nicht nur für Anfänger) - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (21. April 2013)

78333 stockach +50km pn gottlasseshirnregnen alles ausser mod und wakü


----------



## naruto8073 (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo PC begeisterte.
Deutschland-Thüringen-Gera-07549-PN & Pinnwand 
Helfe gerne weiter wenn es um Rechnerzusammenbau, Wasserkühlung, Auf- und Umrüstung, Problemlösung und Konfiguration geht.


----------



## Deeron (9. Mai 2013)

64289 | Darmstadt | 50km (Mannheim bis Frankfurt) | PN, Mail: mft30@gmx.de | Deeron | Zusammenbau, PC-Konfiguration, Windows-Intsallation, Problemlösung/-findung, Casemodding, Auf- und Umrüstung


----------



## mdkder3 (23. Mai 2013)

Ich mach auch mit:

22043 | Hamburg | PN & mdkder3@web.de | mdkder3 | Kaufberatung , Auf/Umbau, Reparatur, Windowsinstallation, Problemlösungen, OC, BIOS, WaKÜ


----------



## Ultramarinrot (24. Mai 2013)

Aktuell viel zeit, deswegen auch dabei 


65934 | Frankfurt Main | Frankfurt und Umgebung | PN | Ultramarinrot | Kaufberatung, Schrauben, Fehlersuche, Grafikkarten OC, Crossfire/SLI Performance und insbesondere SLI/CF Luftkühlung | gerne auch längerfristige Projekte mit Erfahrenen und/oder Unerfahrenen Usern.


----------



## harl.e.kin (24. Mai 2013)

04229 | Leipzig  | Leipzig und Umgebung | PN | harl.e.kin | Kaufberatung , Auf/Umbau, Reparatur, Windowsinstallation und -konfiguration (XP und folgende auch Server), Problemlösungen, OC, BIOS, Mac OS X


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. Mai 2013)

Wollte kurz mein Feedback zu diesem User abegeben: BautznerSnef (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3431-bautznersnef.html)

Es ging hauptsächlich darum noch ein zweites paar augen zu haben und gemeinsam einen Fehler ausfindig zu machen. Die grafikkarte wollte nicht so recht und deshalb wollten wir schrittweise vorgehen. Gleich beim ersten Blick auf die Platine konnte er mit seinem geübten Auge den Fehler entdecken, wo ich mal wieder den Wald vor lauter bäumen nicht gesehen habe.
Natürlich sehr nett und freundlich. Desweiteren auch einer der Wirklich Ahnung von der Materie hat und es nicht nur vorgibt. Also zusammengefasst: Wirklich TOP, gerne wieder.


----------



## Gast20140429 (31. Mai 2013)

find ich gut


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Mai 2013)

Jou, Bautzi hat so scharfe Augen von dem guten Senf  .


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Mai 2013)

Vielen lieben dank fürs Feedback.


----------



## Horstinator90 (10. Juni 2013)

84489 | Burghausen | Burghausen und umgebung | PN | Horstinator90 | Kaufberatung , Auf/Umbau, Reparatur, Windowsinstallation und -konfiguration (XP und folgende auch Server), Problemlösungen, OC, BIOS,


----------



## FrozenPie (5. Juli 2013)

13503 | Berlin | Reinickendorf (Rest nach Absprache) | PN | FrozenPie | Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Umbau, Windowsinstallation


----------



## dgcss (7. Juli 2013)

Bin gern dabei

*Postleitzahl* *Wohnort* *Umkreis, in dem Hilfe angeboten wird* *gewünschte  Kontaktaufnahme (PN, ICQ etc.)* *Nickname * *welche  Hilfeleistung? (Zusammenbau, Problemlösung etc.)*
46284 // Dorsten // 20 km // Forum PN // dgcss // Planung , Kaufberatung , Wininstall , Zusammenbau , Kabelverlegung , Modding , Problemlösung/Fehlersuche (KEIN OC!!!)


----------



## Ahab (11. Juli 2013)

Huhu  

Bitte neue PLZ eintragen: 

*Berlin 13353*

Bin mittlerweile einen Bezirk weiter gezogen.  Der Rest bleibt.

Btw: gibts hier eigentlich schon einen Thread für Erfahrungsberichte? Ich würde mich zur Erstellung und Moderation eines solchen bereiterklären.  Rosis letzter Post ist schon etwas her, ich hoffe der ist hier noch aktiv...?

Bitte mal hier reinschauen.


----------



## Dustin91 (13. Juli 2013)

Mich bitte aus der Liste streichen, wohne nicht mehr in Freiburg


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Juli 2013)

Änderung:
53424 | Remagen |Reichweite auf Anfrage|PN|Hansvonwurst|Zusammenbau, Auf- und Umrüstung, Windows-Installation
-->
53175|Bonn|VRS-Gebiet|PN|Hansvonwurst|Zusammenbau, Auf- und Umrüstung, Windows-Installation


----------



## sirmg (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

da der Dustin91 ja nun lieber wo anders wohnt wie im schönen Freiburg  Ist der einzige Freiburger weg.

Gibts hier noch irgend welche Freiburger die gerne PC zusammenbauen ^^

Grüße


----------



## freezy94 (22. Juli 2013)

34431 | Marsberg | ~20km oder Nähe Brilon / Olsberg | PN | freezy94 | Zusammenbau & Problemlösung & Systemeinrichtung


----------



## Eichi1990 (23. Juli 2013)

37154 | Northeim | ~10Km/ Weiter auf Anfrage | PN | Zusammenbau, Windows Installation, Zusammenstellung , Aufruestung


----------



## wievieluhr (26. Juli 2013)

96450 | Coburg| 15 km| PN| Wievieuhr | Zusammenbau, Reinigung, allgemeine Tipps, Windows Installation, Problemlösung



Oktober 2013 - Dezember 2013; März 2014- Juni -2014
88048| Friedrichshafen | 5-10 km| PN| Wievieluhr | Zusammenbau, Reinigung, allgemeine Tipps, Windows Installation, Problemlösung

is ja coole idee mensch!


----------



## Sethnix (26. Juli 2013)

21339 | Lüneburg | Stadtgebiet | PN | Sethnix | Zusammenbau, Reinigung, Windows Installation, Problemlösung


----------



## Deathranger (6. August 2013)

Hum nice schade Das keiner aus mr ist


----------



## AnonHome1234 (8. August 2013)

13509 | Berlin | Reinickendorf/Umgebung | PN | AnonHome1234 | Zusammenbau und Problemlösung, Rechner wieder auf Vordermann bringen, Übertaktung aller Komponenten, Reinigung, allgemeine Tipps, Windowsinstallation


----------



## aordecai (18. August 2013)

22147|Hamburg|Rahlstedt / Wandsbek|PN|aordecai|Zusammenbau, leichtes OC'en, Kaufberatung


----------



## Angelo-K (19. August 2013)

Sollte des nicht im praxisproblemthread angepinnt sein?

Gruß


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. August 2013)

Angelo-K schrieb:


> Sollte des nicht im praxisproblemthread angepinnt sein?
> 
> Gruß


 Nö. Ist ja primär für die User gedacht, die sich hier einen neuen PC zusammenstellen lassen und sich nicht an den Zusammenbau trauen


----------



## Rosigatton (19. August 2013)

Von mir aus kann das da auch noch angepinnt werden .


----------



## grenn-CB (20. August 2013)

Was ist ein Praxisproblemthread?


----------



## coroc (20. August 2013)

Im unterforum für Komplette Rechner: praxisprobleme vermute ich....


----------



## bytefuzzy (24. September 2013)

Ein neuer Zusammenbauer! Bitte in die Liste in post #1 eintragen. 
32427 - 32429
32427 - 32429| Minden | Umkreis von 30km | PN | bytefuzzy | Zusammenbau, leichtes OC'en, Kaufberatung. Keine Wasserkühlung.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (24. September 2013)

Bei mir kommt nochmal was dazu. Die anderen zwei Orte bleiben aber noch vorhanden 

76137 | Karlsruhe | bis 20km (nach Absprache auch mehr) | PN | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | Zusammenbau, Windowsinstallation, OC Grafikkarten und Intel-K-Prozessoren, kleine Lötarbeiten, Casemods


----------



## derGronf (24. September 2013)

Ich würde auch jedem, der Hilfe benötigt, Hilfe bieten. Bitte mich auch eintragen

44267 | Dortmund | Dortmund, Witten, Schwerte | email: dergronf@web.de, PN | derGronf | Zusammenbau, Auf- und Umrüsten, Windows/Linux Installation und Problemlösung


----------



## Brain-Game (26. September 2013)

52388|Nörvenich|Komplet in Nörvenich|Pn und E-Mail janeupen98@gmail.com|Brain-Game|Zusammenbau Und Windows installation

Ich bin zwar noch ein Jugendlicher aber ich kann es trotzdem!


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (29. September 2013)

Bei mir hat sich der Ort geändert..bitte eintragen..

Neuer Ort ist 33100 Paderborn


----------



## acidburn1811 (1. Oktober 2013)

Möchte auch gern meine Hilfe Anbieten.

81673|München|München -auf Anfrage|PN|Acidburn|Zusammenbau,Windowsinstallation.WaKü - Ein/Umbau -Reinigung.Sonstiges auf Anfrage

Helf auch gern beim Casemodding / CaseCon Projekte & Beratung vor Ort 
Werkzeug auf Anfrage 

Lg,Acidburn


----------



## coolbigandy (13. Oktober 2013)

71384| Weinstadt| 20KM /Stuttgart/  Mehr auf Anfrage| per PN / andreas.wagner.89[at]googlemail[dot]com| coolbigandy| Kaufberatung, Zusammenstellung, Auf/Umrüsten, Windows / Treiber installation,   Fehlersuche/Problemlösung, sonstiges auf Anfrage


----------



## Extrem__ (21. Oktober 2013)

Da in meiner Gegend noch niemand ist würde ich gern diese Position einnehmen.

72411 | Bodelshausen | Anfragen per PN | gerlach.stephan@gmx.de / Per PN | Extrem__ | Auf/Umrüsten& Zusammenbau, BS aufsetzen, Problemlösung, Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung/ Zusammenbau

Grüße Stephan


----------



## schoko-keks (26. Oktober 2013)

Da ich nun beruflich in der IT-Dienstleistungsbranche ist es mir untersagt mein arbeiten privat auszuführen. Zudem bin ich eh umgezogen 

-> meinen Eintrag bitte raus nehmen, Danke


----------



## hanssx2 (26. Oktober 2013)

Moin moin,

so ich kann auch meine Hilfe anbieten.

48155|Muenster|im Stadtgebiet alles machbar -auf Anfrage|PN oder j.pegels@gmx.de |Zusammenbau,Windowsaufsetzen, WaKü&Lukü - Ein/Umbau

lg Julian


----------



## D@rk (27. Oktober 2013)

Biete auch meine Hilfe an

46414|Rhede|Im Kreis alles machbar-auf anfrage|PN dann gibts Handynummer oder email adresse| So gut wie allen(Kaufberatung, Zusammen-/Umbau, Win Installation, Luft/Wakü, Oc, usw...


----------



## Rico-3000 (28. Oktober 2013)

30952|Ronnenberg|in Ronnenberg|PN|Installationen, Netzwerkhilfe + Konfig., Windows Installation, Zusammenbau, Komponenten Tausch|Rico-3000


----------



## Papzt (30. Oktober 2013)

UPDATE

31061 | Alfeld | ~60 min. Fahrzeit | PN, Tel. + email auf Anfrage | Papzt | Konfiguration, Zusammenbau, Installation (Windows/Linux), Problemlösung, Netzwerk, OC


----------



## P4TriX206 (7. November 2013)

63776 | Mömbris | 50km (Anfrage auch mehr) | PN/Skype p4trix206 | P4TriX206 | Alles mögliche (Zusammenbau, Konfiguration, Installation, Übertaktung, Problemlösung, Netzwerk(alles), Internet Einrichtung, Kaufberatung, Android, Hifi, TV, Car-Hifi, Konsole, Kühlung, Treiber Hilfe, Reinigung, mehr auf Anfrage -> Beruf: IT-Fachinformatiker


----------



## Nastye (13. November 2013)

89129 | Langenau | Kommt drauf an, wie weit man denn zu mir fahren möchte. ^^ | Skype/PN (eher Skype) | Skype: langhaardack PN: Nastye | Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Installation (Windows/OS X), Übertaktung


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (13. November 2013)

45891| Gelsenkirchen |Erle und Umgebung | PN | R4Z0R1911 | Zusammenbau & Aufrüstung


----------



## -Shorty- (13. November 2013)

08112 | Wilkau- Haßlau | Landkreis Zwickau | PN | -Shorty- | Zusammenbau; Aufrüsten; Kaufberatung; eventuelle Fehlersuche (in begrenztem Umfang)


MFG
-Shorty-


----------



## ebastler (17. November 2013)

Ich geb zwei Adressen an, da ich unter der Woche in Innsbruck studiere, und am WE/in den Ferien in Italien daheim bin 

Österreich:
6020 | Innsbruck | Innsbruck Stadt | PN | ebastler | Zusammenbau, Fehlersuche bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, Modding, Aufrüsten, Neuinstallation (win/osx)

Italien:
39100 | Bozen | Bozen und Umgebung | PN | ebastler | Zusammenbau, Fehlersuche bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, Modding, Aufrüsten, Neuinstallation (win/osx), daheim dank Werkstatt auch Grobmechanisches!


----------



## marvinj (25. November 2013)

Biete mich auch mal an 

30890 | Barsinghausen | PN | marvinj | ggf. auch Hannover und Umland | Aufrüsten, Übertakten, Fehlersuche, Neuninstallation Windows, Zusammenbau (eigentlich alles^^)


----------



## _chiller_ (25. November 2013)

Dann möchte ich den kleinen weißen Fleck bei mir auf der Landkarte auch noch ausfüllen  

37077 | Göttingen | PN, Skype: chiller_4 | _chiller_ | Nur Göttingen, bei guter Verkehrsanbindung auch weiter | Zusammenbau, Wartung, Fehlersuche, Windowsinstallation, Optimierung, etc.

Eine zweite Adresse gibts auch noch, aber dort sollte man mir 7Tage im Voraus bescheid sagen damit ich planen kann 

32427 | Minden | PN, Skype: chiller_4 | _chiller_ | ca. 30km, bei Anfrage auch weiter | Zusammenbau, Wartung, Fehlersuche, Windowsinstallation, Optimierung, etc.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. November 2013)

09337 hohenstein-ernstthal |PN, Skype:crimson_ger  | im umkreis von 20 oder 30km | CrimsoN 2.0 | Beratung, Zusammenbau, Installation, Problemlösung, Hilfe-zur-Selbsthilfe, Downsampling einrichtung, Spiele Einstellung für SGSSAA, OC


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. November 2013)

Ich würde es schön finden, wenn es hin und wieder auch mal Berichte geben würde, wenn Helfer aus diesem Thread bei einem PC-Problem oder einer Zusammenstellung geholfen haben - kann der Übersichtlichkeit zuliebe natürlich in einem anderen Thread erfolgen. 

Wir könnten uns auch vorstellen, mal redaktionell über das Thema zu berichten, ggf. als Video-Bericht. Falls also bei euch mal wieder "Leser helfen Leser" angesagt ist und ihr euch über diesen Thread gefunden habt, dann überlegt euch bitte, ob ihr euch einen PCGH-Bericht vorstellen könnt. Hilfreich wäre es natürlich, wenn ihr nicht am anderen Ende des Landes wohnt - innerhalb 100 km Radius um Fürth wäre ideal.^^


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2013)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich würde es schön finden, wenn es hin und wieder auch mal Berichte geben würde, wenn Helfer aus diesem Thread bei einem PC-Problem oder einer Zusammenstellung geholfen haben - kann der Übersichtlichkeit zuliebe natürlich in einem anderen Thread erfolgen.
> 
> Wir könnten uns auch vorstellen, mal redaktionell über das Thema zu berichten, ggf. als Video-Bericht. Falls also bei euch mal wieder "Leser helfen Leser" angesagt ist und ihr euch über diesen Thread gefunden habt, dann überlegt euch bitte, ob ihr euch einen PCGH-Bericht vorstellen könnt. Hilfreich wäre es natürlich, wenn ihr nicht am anderen Ende des Landes wohnt - innerhalb 100 km Radius um Fürth wäre ideal.^^


 
Wäre eine gute Idee, diesen Thread etwas bekannter zu machen!
Gerade als Forenfremder wird man zwar die Kaufberatung schnell finden, aber den Thread nicht so schnell (jedenfalls nicht über Google).
Wie es so mit in Anspruch genommener Hilfe wegen des Threads hier aussieht, würde mich auch interessieren, die Idee des "PCGH-Bastler-Erfahrungsthreads" finde ich gut!


----------



## Scooteria (29. November 2013)

50968 | Köln | 10-15km | PN, E-Mail (scooteria500@gmx.de) | Scooteria | Montange(Zusammenbau+Aufrüsten), Overclocking, Downsampling, Fehlersuche, Problemlösungen, Optimierung der Kühlung, Installation von Windows


----------



## Astra-Coupe (10. Dezember 2013)

84332 | Hebertsfelden | auf Anfrage / wird je nach Einzelfall entschieden | Anfragen bitte per PN | Astra-Coupe | Beinahe alles gängige rund um Technik (ausgenommen sind Lötarbeiten, Programmierungen und Servereinrichtung)


----------



## symbi (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich möchte hier nochmals betonen das mir der PCGH User Shibi nochmals geholfen hat mein PC flott zu bekommen.
Somit möchte ich meinen Dank zum Ausdruck bringen und aufzeigen das dies hier wirklich Sinn macht und für mich ne tolle Erfahrung war da man auch das ein oder andere lernt dabei.

1000 Dank an alle Helfer die sich hier anbieten.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Dezember 2013)

Melde mich auch mal hier.


33175 | Bad Lippspringe | Großraum Paderborn, auf Anfrage auch weiter, muss man im Einzelfall besprechen | Erstkontakt PN, Restliches kann via ICQ/Telefon besprochen werden | Verminaard | Beratung, Zusammenbau, Wasserkuehlung, Erstinstallation, leichtes OC, auf Anfrage Weiteres


----------



## zobl93 (26. Dezember 2013)

Dann trag ich mich auch mal ein 

A-6623 Kelmen
Von Kempten bis Imst.
Auf Anfrage gerne auch weiter
Beratung,  Zusammenbau, Erstinstallation und Problembehebung sowie Fehlersuche


----------



## MrWoogey (29. Dezember 2013)

85080 | Gaimersheim/Ingolstadt | Ingolstadt +-10km | PN , nach Absprache per Tel. | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/99255-mrwoogey.html | Zusammenbau, Erstinstallation


----------



## padlo (2. Januar 2014)

Bitte Löschen


----------



## Receptor (2. Januar 2014)

Etwas kontrovers geschrieben:
Also Euch ist schon klar, daß die hier angebotene Hilfe nicht gerade gut für den PC-Dienstleistungsmarkt ist. Es werden ja teilweise Leistungen umsonst angeboten für die ausgebildete Leute eigentlich eine marktübliche Vergütung verdient haben. Wenn ich sowas lese: Netwerkeinrichtung, Programmierung, Servereinrichtung, etc.  ... und dann stundenlang umsonst aus Spaß und Liebenswürdigkeit und noch mit teilweise der Bereitschaft lang anzufahren - nee, is klar. Stellt Euch mal vor, wie so ein Angebot auf den Inhaber einer PC-Firma wirkt... Konkurenz, die umsonst arbeitet und sich PCGH als "Werbemedium" und "Qualifikationsnachweis" bedient - na super!

Dann lasst uns doch auch gleich alle Handwerker umsonst arbeiten lassen. Ich kann ein bischen Mauern, kenne jemanden der Dachdecker ist usw. also gleich mal anbieten umsonst ein Haus zu bauen im Forum - ist doch supernett. 

Ihr meint es sicher gut, aber teilweise bieten dann IT-Fachleute hier Leistungen umsonst an, für die sie eigentlich bezahlt werden. Ich frag mich: Habt Ihr zuviel Zeit? Schonmal dran gedacht, daß sowas den eigenen Job kosten kann, wenn plötzlich ein Kunde anstatt zum Arbeitgeber zu gehen, lieber einen PCGH-Bastler aus´m Forum anheuert - für lau. Ihr habt ja schon ein recht beachtliches Gebiet abgedeckt und einige Leute rekrutiert - bei dem Ausmaß hier denke ich sind meine Bedenken gar nicht so weit hergeholt. Viele der angebotenen Sachen gehen doch weit über eine kleine Hilfe hinaus. Ich kann ehrlich gesagt kaum glauben, daß da nicht mal schwarz was dazuverdient wird.

just my 2cents

... aber hey: Leute, die umsonst programmieren kann ich brauchen. Wer bastelt mir ne Online-Disposition mit App für Mobilgeräte nach meinen Vorstellungen? Mit Back- und Frontend wäre nett. Bitte PN - brauche da echt Hilfe!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2014)

Wo ist dein Problem? Wenn hier jemand nach Hilfe sucht und jemand um die Ecke wohnt ist es doch kein Problem sich mit der Person zusammenzusetzen. Ob ich hier in der Theorie über Stunden was schreibe was vielleicht beim Helfenden nicht aufs nötige Verständnis stößt oder ihn Besuche oder umgekehrt und so das Problem schneller beseitige. Es wird niemand gezwungen als Helfer teilzunehmen und auch keiner muss Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen, für uns ist es ein Hobby und sogar Entspannung, nebenbei lernt man nette Leute kennen. Mach dir daher um unsere Freizeit keine Gedanken, und auch die Masse der Hilfebedürftigen wird nicht gerade den Händlern die Tür einrennen weil es hier keiner macht, da es immer noch genug andere Lösungen gibt. Nach deiner Ansicht dürfte man sicherlich auch hier nicht Ratschlägen dienen? Aber sorry ist eh der falsche Bereich da wir dafür ja auch Thread haben für das bequatschen.

 Was so mancher Händler als Leistung abgibt würde die Todesstrafe heraufbeschwören. Mein einigen fragt man sich wirklich wie die sich über Wasser halten können mit dem Pfusch


----------



## Robonator (2. Januar 2014)

> Also Euch ist schon klar, daß die hier angebotene Hilfe nicht gerade gut für den PC-Dienstleistungsmarkt ist. Es werden ja teilweise Leistungen umsonst angeboten für die ausgebildete Leute eigentlich eine marktübliche Vergütung verdient haben.


Würden diese "Fachhändler" etc auch mal eine gute Arbeit leisten und nicht den letzten Scheiss "empfehlen und optimieren" dann wäre das ganze ja auch gar nicht nötig.


----------



## grenn-CB (2. Januar 2014)

Das sehe ich auch so wie Robonator, denn mindestens jeder zweite PC Fachhändler empfiehlt den Kunden ein LC Power Netzteil sowie ein Z87 Board bei einer Non-K CPU (ist zumindest bei den TEs so die nochmal beim PC Händler um der Ecke nachfragen), zudem wollen die keinen Xeon E3-1230v3 verbauen sondern einen Core i7 4770.
 Obendrauf gibt es oft noch ein sehr billiges Gehäuse das sehr billig verarbeitet ist.


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mittlerweile zwei Anfragen für einen PC-Zusammenbau bekommen. Für mich ist das ein Hobby, ich freue mich schon drauf neue Leute kennen zu lernen und jemanden etwas beizubringen


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo, schon lange hier aber nur selten am Forum durchsuchen 
(täglich online)

17033        Neubrandenburg    Neubrandenburg      PN      Dipsy2.0      Zusammenbau, Installation, Zusammenstellung, reparatur, Fehlersuche und Optimierung von kühlung. weiteres auf Anfrage


----------



## MR.Chaos (8. Januar 2014)

26871/ Papenburg/ +- 30km/ per PN/ Mr.Chaos/ zusammenstellung und aufbau, ProblemLösung, Optimierung
falls sich hier jeder "bewerben" kann^^


----------



## Bloodonthetracks (12. Januar 2014)

Liebes Forum,

kurzer Bericht zu meinem PC-Zusammenbau durch den _chiller_.

Ich hatte mir vor etwas über einer Woche einen PC zusammengestellt und die Config hier im Forum begutachten lassen. (Hier der Fred: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/312363-pc-zusammenstellung-ca-830-euro.html)

Nach dem gestern mit etwas Glück schon alle Teile eingetrudelt waren haben wir uns den Nachmittag über an den Zusammenbau gemacht.

Vorweg nochmal einen Riesendank an den _chiller_.
Der ganze Ablauf lief vom ersten Kontakt hier übers Forum bis zum fertigen PC perfekt. 

Der Chiller war nicht nur freundlich und super kompetent, sondern hat sich auch die Zeit genommen mir kleinem Hardwarelegastheniker jeden einzelnen Schritt zu erklären und alle Fragen zu beantworten. Er hat sein eigenes Werkzeug (+ Wärmeleitpaste  ) mitgebracht und sich nach getaner Arbeit mit mir hingesetzt um die Software zu installieren, sowie CPU und GPU ersten Stresstests zu unterziehen.

Chiller, mir hat es richtig Spaß gemacht, vielen Dank nochmal!

Abschließend noch ein Wort zur "PCGH-Bastler-Vor Ort" Aktion. Natürlich hätte ich mir den PC auch im Shop zusammenbauen lassen können. So aber, hatte ich gestern außer der guten Bekanntschaft mit dem Chiller, noch einen umfangreichen Einblick in den Zusammenbau, was bei mir ein ganz anderes Vertrauen in den PC entstehen lässt. So ein 5 Euro Zusammenbau bei HWV ist sicher schön und gut, aber der Chiller hat sich gestern den ganzen Nachmittag Zeit genommen einen sorgfältigen Einbau, gutes Kabelmanagement und und und vorzunehmen. So finde ich die "PC Bastler vor Ort Aktion" echt klasse, vielen Dank an die Initiatioren.

Bleibt zu erwähnen: Der PC läuft super und die Asus 280x und der Rajintek CPU Kühler finde ich überraschend leise (trotz Corsair Carbide Gehäuse). Alles läuft flott und kühl. Vielen Dank!


----------



## _chiller_ (12. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für das viele Lob! 

Auch mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht, Bloodonthetracks ist ein sehr netter Zeitgenosse. Das er auch noch Besitzer von zwei Katzen ist, machte die Sache noch viel besser 

Der Zusammenbau des PCs lief recht problemlos (vorausgesetzt man weiß von welcher Seite man die Festplatte in den Festplattenkäfig schieben muss  ), an kniffligen Stellen (z.B. Backplate vom CPU-Kühler anbringen) wurde ich sehr gut unterstützt, ich hoffe auch das er etwas dabei lernen konnte 

Die ganze Aktion dauerte ein klein wenig länger als ich gedacht hatte, aber wir haben uns viel Zeit genommen damit auch alles richtig an seinem Platz sitzt. Die Temperaturen lagen beim Belastungstest im grünen Bereich und die Lautstärke fiel geringer aus als ich erwartet hatte.

Insgesamt war es ein toller Nachmittag und auch für mich hatte es sich gelohnt. Die HD5450 brauchte er nicht mehr, da seine 280X noch rechtzeitig ankam. So hab ich für einen fairen Preis ein neues Spielzeug bekommen, siehe Bilderthread bei den Grafikkarten


----------



## ebastler (12. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe, dass mich auch mal wer fragt, hätte mal wieder Lust drauf, nen PC zusammenzubauen 
Ein netter Zeitgenosse, versteht sich^^


----------



## wievieluhr (17. Januar 2014)

Dito 

(Coburg momentan  )


----------



## Murdoch (17. Januar 2014)

Berlin und Umgebung.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2014)

Ihr Rübennasen aus Rübennasenhausen, dann lasst euch doch mal eintragen 

Ein paar mehr Daten bräuchte ich schon...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2014)

Die hängen mit dem Rüssel noch im Eggnog


----------



## Murdoch (17. Januar 2014)

Ich mach alles ausser erotik.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2014)

Kannst du meinen Eintrag verändern?  

Ich bin umgezogen und lebe jetzt in 52074 Aachen 

(vorher 47877)


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2014)

Im brandheissen Dreiländereck


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Im brandheissen Dreiländereck


 
Ich wohne auch noch im Südwesten der Stadt   Also wenn mich mal der Partybus sucht, kann ich innerhalb von 10min zweimal den Staat wechseln  

Es gibt auch Kommilitonen, welche die direkte Nähe zu holländischen Coffee-Shops schätzen.  Natürlich, weil es da so guten Kaffee gibt


----------



## ich111 (18. Januar 2014)

91054| Erlangen | Erlangen und auf Anfrage Umgebung | PN | ich111 | Zusammenbau, Auf-/Umrüstung, Problemlösung


----------



## NECR0NIK (22. Januar 2014)

41515 | Grevenbroich | Raum Neuss, Düsseldorf | PN, mail: necr0nik@me.com | NECR0NIK | Zusammenbau, Reparatur, Installation, Wakü, Fehlersuche, Netzwerktechnik, weiteres auf Anfrage 

33106 | Paderborn | Raum Paderborn | PN, mail: necr0nik@me.com | NECR0NIK | Zusammenbau, Reparatur, Installation, Wakü, Fehlersuche, Netzwerktechnik, weiteres auf Anfrage 

Pendele unter der Woche immer hin und her.


----------



## SlushyBoy (22. Januar 2014)

32425 |Minden| 20 km Umgebung| PN ,email: ThoSch-TricKz@web.de| SlushyBoy | Zusammenbau, Windows-Installation, WaKü, modding.


----------



## pxler (23. Januar 2014)

Was darf denn so ein pc zusammenbau kosten?


----------



## dragonlort (23. Januar 2014)

Hier bei uns kostenlos.


----------



## Robonator (23. Januar 2014)

Ob du aber mit nem Kaffee dienst oder sowas, bleibt dir überlassen


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Januar 2014)

Oder auch nen leckeren Heilkräutertee  oder ne Gerstenkaltschale  

Wie gesagt, wir machen´s dir grundsätzlich umsonst


----------



## ebastler (23. Januar 2014)

pxler schrieb:


> Was darf denn so ein pc zusammenbau kosten?


Für so was Geld verlangen, als Privatperson, macht man echt nicht 
Entweder man machts gratis, aus Spaß am Bauen, oder man lässts die machen, die ihr Geld damit verdienen.

Bist du zufällig aus der Nähe zu mir, ich will auch endlich mal jemandem beim Zusammenbau helfen!


----------



## pxler (24. Januar 2014)

Ne nähe augsburg...


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Januar 2014)

Sind doch reichlich Augsburger und Münchner und Leute aus der Umgebung gelistet


----------



## Arausia (24. Januar 2014)

Ich biete mich einfach mal an (bin zwar "neu" im PCGHX-Forum, aber nicht,w as PCs und modding angeht )

67063 | Ludwigshafen am Rhein/Mannheim und Umgebung | Anfrage einfach per PN | Arausia | Zusammenstellung/Zusammenbau - Modding und Wakü

bevorzugte Bezahlungsart: Kaffee und Kuchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2014)

pxler schrieb:


> Was darf denn so ein pc zusammenbau kosten?



 Du holst den Helfer mit der Rikscha ab und sorgst dafür das alle 7 Mägen wohl gefüllt sind


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Januar 2014)

Arausia schrieb:


> bevorzugte Bezahlungsart: Kaffee und Kuchen



Wahlweise auch Dröhntee und Spacecake


----------



## Verminaard (24. Januar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du holst den Helfer mit der Rikscha ab und  sorgst dafür das alle 7 Mägen wohl gefüllt sind





Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wahlweise auch Dröhntee und Spacecake


 

Und ich dachte das sei eine freiwillige, kostenfreie Hilfeleistung.

Was ihr vorschlagt, verschlingt ja Unsummen!


----------



## drebbin (26. Januar 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bist du zufällig aus der Nähe zu mir, ich will auch endlich mal jemandem beim Zusammenbau helfen!



Same 
Bisher hatte nur einer hier mal angefragt bei mir und hat sich dann doch selber gekümmert...grummel
Die Ossis wissen sich leider zu helfen


----------



## ebastler (26. Januar 2014)

Und die Ösis auch, wies ausschaut


----------



## drebbin (26. Januar 2014)

Da ich als Ossi im Tunnelbau hauptsächlich mit össis zusammen arbeite gebe ich dir vollkommen recht


----------



## Gripschi (26. Januar 2014)

99510| Apolda|Weimar bis Jena sowie Dörfer in der Umgebung (ca. 20km)| PN oder Mail an gripschi@gmail.com | Gripschi| Zusammenbau und Aufrüstung; Windows Instalation 

Denke dat bekomm ich hin, mein jetziger läuft auch nach Zusammenbau ohne Explosionen, nur ist es normal das dat Netzteil raucht?

Windows würde ich per Image booten lassen und dannn schaun wie man die Lizenz drauf bekommt

Als Bezahlung Kaffee und was zu snaken, Sprit will ich nichts ham wenn wir unter 20km bleiben.

So dat wärs glaube ich. Und ja wir Ossis sind gut bei Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.


----------



## drebbin (27. Januar 2014)

In einem üblichen pc raucht nichts!!!...wenn es funktioniert.

Eine "Bezahlung" ist nicht zu fordern.
Du kannst mit demjenigen, dem du hilfst etwas ausmachen wenn es um Fahrtkosten oder sowas geht , aber das hier ist und bleibt eine freiwillige Unterstützung wegen der Freude am basteln, helfen und erklären.

Mfg drebbin


----------



## ich111 (27. Januar 2014)

Kaffe und Verpflegung ist ja auch keine Bezahlung sondern Aufwandsentschädigung


----------



## drebbin (27. Januar 2014)

Natürlich zählt sowas wie Kaffee nicht unter Bezahlung
Ich war nur vom wortlaut des Satzes etwas irritiert


----------



## Affliction (27. Januar 2014)

Ich biete mich auch mal an. 


13086 | Berlin | Pankow,Prenzl Berg,Weißensee | PN | 4303 | Zusammenbau und Instalation

Alles weitere per PN.


----------



## Laudian (27. Januar 2014)

Ich melde mich hier dann auch mal an:

28239 | Bremen | Stadt Bremen + Umgebung | PN | Laudian | PC Zusammenbau, Einrichtung von Multibootsystemen (Windows/Mac/Linux), Telefon / Internetanschluss und Heimnetzwerk


Ich stelle in meiner Nachbarschaft immer wieder fest, dass sehr viele Leute Probleme damit haben, ihr Internet anzuschließen, vlt. noch einen Netzwerkdrucker...


----------



## Gripschi (27. Januar 2014)

> In einem üblichen pc raucht nichts!!!...wenn es funktioniert.
> 
> Eine "Bezahlung" ist nicht zu fordern.
> Du kannst mit demjenigen, dem du hilfst etwas ausmachen wenn es um Fahrtkosten oder sowas geht , aber das hier ist und bleibt eine freiwillige Unterstützung wegen der Freude am basteln, helfen und erklären.
> ...



Asche auf mein Haupt. Dahcte das ist ersichtlich. Gott bewahr ich will doch keine Bezahlung für, sonst wird ich es nicht anbieten.

Also soltte mein Netzteil rauchen wird ich mir schon sorgen machen.

Also Sorry für den Fehlformulierten T


----------



## IDempiree (27. Januar 2014)

*Suche Hilfe im Raum: NRW - 48683 Ahaus !!!!*

Ich melde mich mal hier als suchendes Lamm... ich bekomme mein System nicht in den Griff und habe eigentlich nur 10% von dem Ahnung was im Bios zu finden ist bei mir. Habe mich schon belesen hier und anderweitig aber ich steige da nicht hinter und hab einfach schlichtweg auch Angst was flasch zu machen und zu zerschießen.

Natürlich übernehm ich Fahrtkosten und eine Aufwandsentschädigung nach Absprache, alles kein Problem! Bevor ich meinen PC in den kleinen Tümpelladen hier vor Ort abgebe, was auch nur teuer wäre und als Fazit käm ein; ist so, kann man nix machen, danke für die Bezahlung. Im Freundeskreis sind alle so Ratlos wie ich selbst, keiner kennt sich hier gut aus.

Mein System:

Asus MAXIMUS VI HERO Z87
Int Core i5-4670K 3400 1150
DDR3 16GB 1600 -999 XMP Beast von Kingston
Fractal D. Integra R2 750W
Fractal D. Arc R2 Window bk ATX
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
Eizo 23 L FS2333-BK
SSD 240GB HyperX von Kingston
1TB WD HDD

SteelSeries Apex Gaming Keyboard
SteelSeries Sensai Raw Orange
Edifier 2.1 System

Meine Grafikkarte habe ich heute eingeschickt, Sie hatte extremes Spullenfiepen das an durchdrehende Gummireifen erinnert hat und werde mir in den nächsten 2 Tagen dann eine EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified als Austausch bestellen.

Soweit zu meinem System, jetzt mein Problem:

Wie bereits erwähnt habe ich recht viele Einstellungen im Bios zur Auswahl, einige wenige sagen mir was, andere wiederrum nichts. Ich weiß das ich die Vcore in den Griff bekommen muss denn auf Auto gibt das Asus der CPU bis 1.213V @ Stock im IntelBurnTest bei max. 3800MHz... was zuviel ist aber ich weiß nicht was ich da sonst noch einstellen muss. 

Warum ist mir das wichtig? Trotz des oben genannten Kühlers gehen die Temps immer wieder im BurnTest bis auf 90 Grad hoch, da wird mir echt anders bei. Ich habe den Kühler 4 - 5 demontiert, habe 2 verschiedene WLPs versucht, die die dabei war und einmal die revoltec cooling thermal grease (nix dolles aber so krass sollte es ja dann nicht sein!). Ebenfalls hab ich auf das CPU Package laut Messung 108Watt max. im IntelBurnTest @ Stock. Ist das normal? Ich weiß es nicht...

Morgen bekomme ich auch noch eine Corsair H90, hatte da noch was gut bei CaseKing und hab mir die nun schicken lassen. Aber ich befürchte das auch diese Kühllösung nichts ändern wird, da ich den Fehlerteufel ehr in den Bios - Einstellungen vermute aber ich weiß nicht wo und nicht wie... Ich habe nämlich auch mal zum Test die Intel Boxed Kühlung verbaut da gehts bis 100Grad plus rauf im INtelBurnTest. Das komische ist aber das ich wenn die CPU 88Grad heiß ist, ich mit den Finger überall auf den be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 packen kann und das Ding ist kalt, sogar direkt über der CPU. Aber immerhin ist die CPU mit dem Kühler 20 Grad kälter im Stresstest als mit dem Boxed Kühler. 

Also: HILFEEE!!!


----------



## Laudian (27. Januar 2014)

Das klingt erstmal recht normal für einen Heizwell... Dass der Kühler kalt bleibt ist auch völlig normal. Die CPU produziert ja nicht viel Wärme, das bisschen Wärme was da rauskommt ist nur sehr stark konzentriert.

Du könntest im Bios einfach mal nach V_core Offset suchen und da -0,1 einstellen, das sollte ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Januar 2014)

@ IDempiree

Du musst schon die Leute anschreiben, nicht hier reinposten 

Benten wohnt keine 5km von dir : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/31657-benten.html

Dann hast Du anscheinend auch noch diesen Ram genommen Kingston HyperX Beast DIMM XMP Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13 

Der läuft auf 1,65 Volt, von Intel empfohlen wird Ram der auf 1,5 Volt läuft.

Oder hast Du doch diesen genommen : Kingston HyperX Beast DIMM XMP Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9 ?

Dann entschuldige bitte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> *Suche Hilfe im Raum: NRW - 48683 Ahaus !!!!*
> 
> Ich melde mich mal hier als suchendes Lamm... ich bekomme mein System nicht in den Griff und habe eigentlich nur 10% von dem Ahnung was im Bios zu finden ist bei mir. Habe mich schon belesen hier und anderweitig aber ich steige da nicht hinter und hab einfach schlichtweg auch Angst was flasch zu machen und zu zerschießen.
> 
> Also: HILFEEE!!!



Wie wäre es einfach jemanden direkt anzuschreiben der ungefähr aus deiner Ecke kommt. Für Hilfe ist dieser Thread nicht gerade da gibt es auch im Forum auch einen passenden Bereich. Drücke auf den Meldebutton ( Dreieck unten Links mit dem Ausrufezeichen ) und lasse ihn von einem Mod passend verschieben


----------



## IDempiree (27. Januar 2014)

Kingston HyperX Beast DIMM XMP Kit 32GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9 (KHX16C9T3K4/32X) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

der ist es, aber im bios läuft der mit 1,65v -.- ohne das ich was eingestellt habe!

okay, benten hab ich schon mal heute morgen angeschrieben.  war nur so ne panikattacke von mir gerade... bitte um vergebung! sollte ich den ram mal auf 1,5V setzen manuell? 

Dreieck betätigt!


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Januar 2014)

Joa, ich würde den Ram mal auf 1,5 Volt setzen 

Damit muss der auch laufen, die 1,65 Volt sind eigentlich für OC gedacht, wenn ich das hier richtig deute : HyperX Memory - Beast

Auf 1,5 Volt sollte die Temperatur auch was runtergehen.


----------



## IDempiree (27. Januar 2014)

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-22087913/Neue-Bitmap.jpg.html


hab mal im bios geschraubt und so sieht es zur zeit aus und läuft auch stabil auf intelburntest max. - siehe bild! ok???

was mich noch wundert ist das im core 1 zu core 4 ein unterschied von bis zu 10 Grad ist, ist das normal?

edit: bei prime komm ich auch nicht über 77 Grad, pendelt meist so zwischen 74 und 77 Grad. Hab auf max hitzeentwiklung und power gestellt.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Januar 2014)

Joa, ich finde, das sieht gut aus.  

Das die Kerne schonmal sehr unterschiedliche Temps aufweisen ist voll normal.

Wir sollten den Shice aber nicht hier weiter diskutieren, denn dafür ist dieser Thread nicht gedacht  

Mach nen Thread hier auf : Komplette Rechner: Praxisprobleme


----------



## HMangels91 (31. Januar 2014)

21723 | Hollern-Twielenfleth | 50km | Mail:Hendrikmangels@live.de/Tel 017672274678 | HMangel91 | Zusammenbau,Problemlösung


----------



## Klartext (3. Februar 2014)

35274 | Kirchhain | Umgebung, einfach Absprechen | PM | Klartext | Zusammenbau,Problemlösung


----------



## denyo62 (4. Februar 2014)

65428 | Rüsselsheim | Umkreis erfragen | PN | denyo62 |  Helfe bei allem was in meiner Macht steht (Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, OC)


----------



## Borg12 (14. Februar 2014)

59423 Unna pn Borg12 zusammenbau umbau oc problemlösung


----------



## CryanB (18. Februar 2014)

53129 Bonn pn CryanB Zusammenbau


----------



## Kirch (18. Februar 2014)

61169 Friedberg; Wetterau und Umkreis; pn; Zusammenbau, Windows, Problemlösung, sonstiges per PN fragen


----------



## ForisB (19. Februar 2014)

57074 | Siegen |PN | Zusammenbau und Problemlösung |


----------



## sVnsation (19. Februar 2014)

06112 Halle; Halle und Umkreis; PN; Zusammenbau, Windows Installation, Problemlösung


----------



## Florian97450 (20. Februar 2014)

97440 Werneck; Würzburg und Schweinfurt auch kein Problem; pn; Zusammenbau, Windows, Problemlösung, sonstiges per PN fragen.


----------



## wievieluhr (20. Februar 2014)

sVnification schrieb:


> 06112 Halle; Halle und Umkreis; PN; Zusammenbau, Windows Installation, Problemlösung


Halle = Beste Stadt  (nach Eisleben  )


----------



## Slevin104 (20. Februar 2014)

So, ich möchte hier auch mal mein Feedback hinterlassen  Schon vor längerer Zeit habe ich mich im Forum über die Zusammenstellung eines neuen PCs beraten lassen. Nachdem ich dann ungefähr wusste was ich wollte, habe ich _chiller_ angeschrieben. Er hat sehr freundlich reagiert und war sofort bereit mir zu helfen. Es hat ihn auch nicht gestört, dass noch einige Zeit verging, bis ich alle Teile bestellt hatte ^^ 

Nach viel zu langer Wartezeit kam dann endlich der Tag, an dem wir uns zusammengesetzt haben um den PC zusammenzuschrauben  Natürlich hat _chiller_ letztendlich die ganze Arbeit getan, aber er hat mir alles sehr detailliert und anschaulich erklärt. Genau wie ich es mir gewünscht habe  Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich bin _chiller_ sehr dankbar, dass er sich extra so viel Zeit genommen hat. Nämlich nicht nur für den Zusammenbau des PCs, sondern auch für das Installieren des Betriebssystems, der Treiber und für Stresstests des Systems. Er ist sehr akribisch vorgegangen und hat mir jeden Schritt erklärt.

Letztendlich kann ich Bloodonthetracks nur zustimmen, die Erfahrung mit _chiller_ war echt super  Noch mal ein riesen Dankeschön! Falls ihr in Göttingen wohnt und Hilfe beim Zusammenbau braucht, kann ich nur meine allergrößte Empfehlung aussprechen ^^

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auch noch mal sagen, dass ich diese Aktion wirklich toll finde. Nicht in erster Linie weil man Geld spart (was natürlich auch sehr nett ist ), sondern weil einem von jemanden kompetent geholfen wird, dem es wirklich darauf ankommt, dass der PC möglichst gut am Ende läuft und der einem alles erklärt. Man lernt auf diese Art und Weise einfach sehr viel. Am Ende hat man ein ganz anderes Verhältnis zum PC. Ich bin sehr froh, keinen fertigen bestellt zu haben  Ich denke da sind Bloodonthetracks und ich uns auch wieder einig ^^

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## _chiller_ (20. Februar 2014)

Hey Slevin104,

vielen Dank für dein Lob, auch mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht  Etwa 20 Minuten von mir entfernt, empfing mich ein netter Zeitgenosse und seine Freundin, Student wie ich und grade fertig mit der Klausurphase. Als Belohnung sollte es also der PC werden, da helfe ich natürlich gerne!

Hier einmal das System das verbaut wurde:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...658-bitte-pc-system-abnicken.html#post5966814 Mit dem Unterschied das noch ein Enermax-Lüfter und ein anderes Ram verbaut wurde, zusätzlich fand noch ein Raijintek Themis den Weg in das Gehäuse.
Abgesehen von der zickigen Front des Bitfenix Shinobi lief der Zusammenbau problemlos, außerdem wurde ich gut beim Zusammenbau unterstützt als es mal etwas knifflig wurde, ich hoffe auch da du etwas dabei lernen konntest 

Insgesamt haben wir uns den ganzen Nachmittag Zeit genommen, damit auch alles ordentlich verbaut werden konnte und der PC ordentlich aufgesetzt werden konnte. Ich habe noch die Lüfterkurven etwas angepasst damit der PC unter Last nicht so laut wird. Beim Core i5 hast du ein sehr gutes Exemplar erwischt das unter Last alles andere als warm wird, und das bei einem vergleichsweise günstigen CPU-Kühler 

Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, das es mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat und wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem neuen PC. Ach ja, nochmal vielen Dank für den leckeren Flammkuchen am Abend, Kompliment an deine Freundin 


Kurz noch in eigener Sache:
Ich habe jetzt den zweiten PC innerhalb dieser Aktion verbauen dürfen, bei beiden "Aufträgen" erwarteten mich super freundliche Menschen und ich durfte viel neue Hardware kennen lernen und indirekt auch testen. Daher finde ich diese Aktion einfach nur klasse, ich bin aber der Meinung das dieser Thread gerne mal übersehen wird und so viele Leute unnötig Geld ausgeben wenn sie bei hardwareversand oder anderen Shops die PC zusammenbauen lassen. Ich werde daher im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten weiterhin so viel Werbung wie möglich machen 

Beim Zusammenbau der PCs fallen mir im Nachhinein immer irgendwelche kleinen Sachen ein die ich noch hätte optimieren können, das ist immer etwas ärgerlich weil man beim Zusammenbau in dem Moment nicht dran denkt. So wird z.B. beim zweiten PC der Enermax-Frontlüfter nicht richtig vom Mainboard gesteuert und läuft scheinbar durchgehend mit 12V. Der Lüfter macht zwar nicht viel Krach, aber schöner wäre es bei 7V gewesen. 
Beim Netzteil befand sich ein kleines Kabel das man am Molex-Anschluss anschließen kann, mit dem Teil würde der Lüfter bei 7V laufen was bei der Hardware völlig ausreichen sollte. Da habe ich in dem Moment allerdings nicht mehr dran gedacht was mich jetzt im Nachhinein etwas ärgert. 
Slevin, falls du das liest und dir das zutraust kannst du das problemlos ändern, der Frontlüfter dürfte das lauteste Bauteil an deinem PC sein


----------



## Slevin104 (20. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die netten Worte ^^ freut mich sehr zu hören, dass du auch Spaß hattest  Ich hab auf jeden Fall viel gelernt, war super, dass ich so viele Fragen stellen konnte  Das Kompliment werde ich natürlich gerne weitergeben 

Haha, ich habs gelesen und sobald ich wieder in Göttingen bin werde ich mich daran setzen!  Danke für den Tipp  Seht ihr, das meine ich: sogar im nachhinein macht er sich noch Gedanken  ^^


----------



## ebastler (20. Februar 2014)

Und ich durfte immer noch keinem helfen 

Freut mich, dass die Idee inzwischen wirklich einigen geholfen hat, und dass bei euch alles reibungslos abgelaufen ist!

Danke an alle, die sich an einer so tollen Idee beteiligen, und kostenlos, aber trotzdem mit begeisterung anderen helfen!

Ihr rettet mir mein letztes Bisschen Vertrauen in diese abscheuliche Spezies Mensch. Immerhin gibt es noch ein paar Menschen, die nicht nur aus Profitgier über Leichen gehen... Gut, so was zu sehen, wenn man, wie ich, ein sehr pessimistisch angehauchtes Menschenbild hat...

Sorry für den komischen Absatz, das musste mal raus, und danke an alle!


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Februar 2014)

@ ebastler

Wer denkt, Du wärst ein Pessimist, der ist Optimist, weil Du bist ein Realist  

Kopf hoch Alda, ich bin auch kein Sonnenschein   

Bei mir war auch monatelang nix, dann 4 Aufträge in 8 Wochen, jetzt wieder nix.


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2014)

Das ist mal eine Klasse Aktion dickes  

ich kann aus Zeitgründen wohl nicht mitmachen , aber falls die Bochumer Leute bei Problemlösungen mal schnell übers WE leihweise ein Netzteil brauchen einfach anschreiben.


----------



## XtremeXistence (4. März 2014)

Das ist eine super Idee!

Wie kann ich den abschätzen ob ich mich da dann auch in fähige Hände begebe?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2014)

Das sollte man per PN klären können mit dem ausgesuchten Helferlein, und der hätte am meisten was zu verlieren. Schmach, Schande und die Vertreibung aus dem Forum


----------



## Otep (4. März 2014)

Also wenn er vermutlich mehr als 50 Beiträge und den ein oder anderen "gefällt mir - klick" bekommen hat und die nicht unbedingt nur quatsch waren kann man schon von einem seriösen hilfsbereiten Typen ausgehen


----------



## Rosigatton (4. März 2014)

Gibt auch zurückhaltende Typen die nur wenig Beiträge oder "Gefällt mir" Klicks haben, aber trotzdem höchstkompetent sind


----------



## Otep (4. März 2014)

Na es geht ja auch nur um einen Anhaltspunkt


----------



## Rosigatton (4. März 2014)

Ich gucke mir immer gerne die Systeme an, die geben auch schon etwas Aufschluss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2014)

Einige haben ja schon Referenzen hier gesammelt, und man kann ja im Profil -> Statistik auch etwas ableiten.



> Ich gucke mir immer gerne die Systeme an, die geben auch schon etwas Aufschluss


 Bist du dir da wirklich sicher 


> Also wenn er vermutlich mehr als 50 Beiträge und den ein oder anderen "gefällt mir - klick" bekommen hat und die nicht unbedingt nur quatsch waren kann man schon von einem seriösen hilfsbereiten Typen ausgehen


 Autsch dann bin ich hier falsch


----------



## Otep (4. März 2014)

@ Dr Bakterius

Du zählst nicht 

Rosigatton ist ja schon pervers


----------



## XtremeXistence (4. März 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich gucke mir immer gerne die Systeme an, die geben auch schon etwas Aufschluss



Ich könnte da so viel hinschauen wie ich wollte, mir würde es nicht viel verraten. 

Ich finde aber die Idee klassen, denn ich hätte schon lange Lust meinen Rechner mit fachkundiger Hilfe an meiner Seite zusammen zu bauen, einzurichten und zu optimieren. Das gibt dem ganzen noch mal ein ganz anderes Gefühl, in Bezug auf *...MEIN Rechner...*


----------



## Rosigatton (4. März 2014)

Die Idee habe ich ja mal ganz geschmeidig hier geklaut  : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]

Aufe Computerbase haben die seit ein paar Monaten auch so eine Liste im Angebot.


----------



## wievieluhr (4. März 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Aufe Computerbase haben die seit ein paar Monaten auch so eine Liste im Angebot.


 
aber dann doch bitte mit nem Querverweis zu den PCGH bastlern  abwerben und so


----------



## XtremeXistence (4. März 2014)

Kopie ist die höchste Form der Bewunderung...


----------



## Verminaard (4. März 2014)

XtremeXistence schrieb:


> Kopie ist die höchste Form der Bewunderung...


 
Das sieht Apple bisschen anders.

Wobei die ja auch kopiert haben wos nur geht.

Sorry for Offtopic. 
SCNR


----------



## wievieluhr (4. März 2014)

Ab Jetzt Dr. Karl-Theodor zu Rosigatton !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ja Rosi schmücken die Federn ganz gut auch wenn nicht alle selbst gepflückt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. März 2014)

@ Wievieluhr

Aber bitte nicht Dr. Karl-Theodor zu  

Oberschwester reicht


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (6. März 2014)

Ich bin umgezogen. Neue PLZ ist 22083, Bereich kann auf ganz Hamburg erweitert werden.


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. März 2014)

6300,6311,6460 | Oberau,Wörgl,Imst | Tirol (auf Anfrage) | PN, sebi41@gmx.at | TheSebi41 | fast alles, Lötarbeiten, Beratung (kein Apple, wenig Wasserkühlungskenntnisse)

Hoffe das passt so


----------



## Rosigatton (7. März 2014)

Passt bestens


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. März 2014)

75335 | Dobel | Straubenhardt/Calw/Pforzheim/Karlsruhe | einfach ne PN  | SpotlightXFX | Alles ->  Zusammenbau , Installation von Windows , WaKü Zusammenbau , OCing Intel&AMD , Aufrüstung , Kaufberatung , Fehlersuche


----------



## wievieluhr (7. März 2014)

Rosi kannste bei mir noch GPU-OC / UV anfügen ?
Gruß wievieluhr


----------



## xNeo92x (7. März 2014)

Baue PCs zusammen seit ich 15 bin, von daher helf ich gerne 
35745 | Herborn | ~ 30km |  PN | xNeo92x | Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Windowsinstallation, Problemlösung


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. März 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Baue PCs zusammen seit ich 15 bin, von daher helf ich gerne
> 35745 | Herborn | ~ 30km |  PN, WhatsApp: (eBastlerseineNummer1337) | xNeo92x | Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Windowsinstallation, Problemlösung


 
Mach die Telefonnummer raus, sonst Endet das Böse für dich ...


----------



## ebastler (7. März 2014)

Und du zitierst in auch noch mit der Nummer, super Idee 
Selbst, wenn er die rausmacht, bleibt die in deinem Zitat...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2014)

Dafür gibt es dann die Stuckateure mit den bunten fetten Titeln die den gesamten Post dann auf Wunsch zerbröseln oder anpassen. Oder man geht ganz einfach auf Bearbeiten und bearbeitet den Quote oder löscht ihn.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. März 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Und du zitierst in auch noch mit der Nummer, super Idee
> Selbst, wenn er die rausmacht, bleibt die in deinem Zitat...


 
Besser


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Dann melde ich mich hier auch mal an.

Plz: 8750
Ort: Glarus, Schweiz 
Kontakt: PM hier sollte reichen, bin eh fast jeden Tag da. 
Umkreis: höchstens 1 Autostunde (entspricht etwa Raum Chur bis Zürich)

Was ich anbieten kann: Zusammenbau, Windows- und Treiberinstallation inkl Virenschutz, OC bei cpu und gpu im moderaten Rahmen.

Im Moment kann ich zusätzlich ein 750w Testnetzteil anbieten. 

Wakü kann ich leider nicht bzw. hab keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Rosigatton (8. März 2014)

Daran haben sich bisher keine 10 Leute gehalten, aber vielleicht sollte ich das mal etwas unterstreichen/herausstellen : Screenshot by Lightshot

Du bist auf jeden Fall ganz herzlich willkommen 

Und unser pöser Bube natürlich auch 

P.S. Kommt ihr auch mit Schlitten


----------



## drebbin (8. März 2014)

@ teutonnen: Ach du warst noch gar nicht mit im Gewusel? Da bin ich ja direkt enttäuscht 

Edit: Yeah ich bin unter den Top Ten. Sonst gilt das für mich nur wenn es um die Teilnahme am Buffett geht


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

@rosi kann das nicht öffnen, bin am handy und hab kaum Bandbreite. Ich warte fast ne Minute auf die Forenseiten 

@drebbin ne ich war bis jetzt ein schadenfreudiger Nörgler ohne Mehrwert für die Community.


----------



## drebbin (8. März 2014)

Klar - so kenne ich dich ja auch 

ich übersetze für Rosi mal aus Seite 1 dieses Freds: 


Wer sich in die Liste eintragen lassen möchte, schreibt eine PN oder direkt in den Thread und verwendet bitte folgendes Schema :

Postleitzahl | Wohnort | Umkreis in dem Hilfe angeboten wird | gewünschte Kontaktaufnahme (PN, ICQ, Tel. etc.) | Nickname | welche Hilfeleistung? (Zusammenbau, Problemlösung)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2014)

Hat sich ja gut gemausert. Was man so mit ein paar unbedeutenden Worten anrichten kann


----------



## Rosigatton (8. März 2014)

Danke für die Übersetzung, Dreb  

Ist aber auch latte, ich trage sowieso alle ein


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

drebbin schrieb:


> 8750 | Glarus CH | 1 Autostunde maximal | PN, bin eh jeden Tag on | Teutonnen | Zusammenbau, Installation, leichtes CPU OC bei Intels, leichtes GPU OC (via Tool) | Nix mit Wasserkühlung, hab da 0 Erfahrung.



 so? Sorry, den ersten Post hab ich nach 5 Minuten Ladezeit aufgegeben.


----------



## drebbin (8. März 2014)

Teutonnen: "Vi veri veniversum vivus vici" - was bedeutet das?


----------



## Rosigatton (8. März 2014)

Voulez Vouz, vucke vucke ?


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Latein für "Durch die Macht der Wahrheit habe ich, als Lebender, das Universum erobert"

Edit rosi wtf  hast du da für Infos reingeschrieben bei mir Oo



> 8750 | Glarus CH | 1 Autostunde maximal | PN, bin eh jeden Tag on | Teutonnen | Zusammenbau, Installation, leichtes CPU OC bei Intels, leichtes GPU OC (via Tool) | Nix mit Wasserkühlung, hab da 0 Erfahrung.


----------



## drebbin (8. März 2014)

Ich gugl es grad..."V wie Vendetta" - für mich ein absoluter Top-Film
Da hole ich mir doch mal direkt die DVD ausm Regal und lege sie zur Wiedergabe bereit


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Das ist von den Freimaurern, aber v4v hat es auch aufgegriffen.


----------



## Rosigatton (9. März 2014)

Beste an "V" ist die Süße  

Léon

@ Teuto

Ich habe da alles korrekt eingetragen, bisschen fehlt,  warum.
Ich kümmere mich drum, eventüll noch mal dran erinnern 
Kann es sein, das die Liste zu lang wird/ist ?


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2014)

Ich wohne nicht in 9244 Uzwil 0_o

Kann es sein, dass die Liste wegen der App auseinandergezerrt ist? Bei mir steht die Hälfte überm Namenslink und die Hälfte drunter

Ok, bin grad über den Browser rein, da stimmts... Kack app


----------



## Rosigatton (9. März 2014)

Du stehst korrekt bei 8750 Glarus 

Gucke ich nachher nochmal, habe jetzt keinen Bock mehr, passt aber glaube ich


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2014)

Ne es stimmt, lag an der App, die reisst Tabellen auseinander... 

Im Browser isses richtig dargestellt


----------



## DarkScorpion (9. März 2014)

Auch wenn schon ein paar sich hier aus Nürnberg gemeldet haben mache ich trotzdem mal mit, da ich selber mit Auto mobil bin kann ich auch in die etwas verschlafenen Nester im Nürnberger Land fahren.

91235|Hartenstein bei Hersbruck|ca 50km|PN|DarkScorpion|Einbau, Umbau, Windowsinstallation, Problemlösung, Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe(Anleitung), Kaufberatung,


----------



## Thallassa (9. März 2014)

Bitte mal meinen Umkreis abändern:

-> Münchner Verkehrsgroßraum (bis 16. Ring), Anfahrt kostenlos


----------



## Der_G4mer (11. März 2014)

28211| Bremen| 10km| PN| Der_G4mer| Zusammenbau, Installation, Overclocking, Kaufberatung


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. März 2014)

Sorry,hab keine Richtige Tastatur und kann daher(bin am Handy) die Striche nicht machen und die Kopierfunktion buggt immer wieder rum.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. März 2014)

Egal, poste mir ein paar Daten, dann trage ich dich ein


----------



## Helvete (13. März 2014)

Ich würde mich auch Anbieten zu helfen 

18146|Rostock|ca 10km|PN|Helvete|Ein und Umbau, Windowsinstallation, Problemlösung, Kaufberatung, Oc etc. einfach fragen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. März 2014)

Hatte ich dir ja per PN geschrieben  Kleiner Fail meinerseits: die PLZ ist nicht 07132 sondern 74257

Der Rest Stimmt  Sorry


----------



## Rosigatton (13. März 2014)

Hab ich dann mal korrigiert


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. März 2014)

Wie lang dauert es bei euch normalerweise, bis ihr nen Fall habt?


----------



## wievieluhr (17. März 2014)

so pi mal daumen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. März 2014)

Weitere Erfahrungswerte ?


----------



## _chiller_ (18. März 2014)

Ist immer unterschiedlich, so um Neujahr haben sich gleich zwei Leute bei mir gemeldet, seitdem ist bei mir tote Hose.


----------



## wievieluhr (18. März 2014)

wenn man das bedürfnis hat, beim Mediamarkt campen ... immer wenn die nen Komplett PC anschauen intervenieren....

Halt stop!!! das bleibt hier alles so wies ist.
oder mal im Kaufland nen Zettel hinhängen Biete an PC zusammenbau unentgeldlich.... warum? weil mir langweilig ist.


gruß wievieluhr


----------



## beren2707 (18. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Wie lang dauert es bei euch normalerweise, bis ihr nen Fall habt?


 Bislang ein einzelner Fall, der sich schon vor meinem persönlichen Besuch lösen ließ. War aber sehr ein nettes Gespräch und evtl. sieht man sich mal wieder.


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. März 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> wenn man das bedürfnis hat, beim Mediamarkt campen ... immer wenn die nen Komplett PC anschauen intervenieren....
> 
> Halt stop!!! das bleibt hier alles so wies ist.
> oder mal im Kaufland nen Zettel hinhängen Biete an PC zusammenbau unentgeldlich.... warum? weil mir langweilig ist.



Ich glaube da würde ich recht flott Hausverbot ernten 

Das mit dem Kaufland ist en top Idee 

Evtl noch inklusive Beratung etc.


----------



## ebastler (18. März 2014)

Das mit dem Mediamarkt müsste man fast mal versuchen, aus Spaß


----------



## drebbin (18. März 2014)

Den Spaß habe ich mir schon 2-3 mal gegeben, aber ich finde die Mitarbeiter werden dann aber sehr leicht aggressiv wenn man sie während einer beratung korrigiert( oder noch besser zwischen fragen stellt und denen selber auffällt das es falsch war) 

Die Tarnung als ahnungslos er Kunde gelingt mir aber schlecht, da ich immer nach Harke und irgendwann fällt dann der Groschen ^^


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. März 2014)

Tut er das 

Wundert mich doch etwas


----------



## Stryke7 (18. März 2014)

drebbin schrieb:


> da ich immer *nach Harke* und irgendwann


 


Ich hoffe, das war deine Textkorrektur


----------



## drebbin (19. März 2014)

UPS  ja ich hab vom Smartphone geschrieben


----------



## Rosigatton (19. März 2014)

Habe gestern einen neuen Auftrag bekommen


----------



## kazzig (20. März 2014)

Ich würde gerne bei mir noch zusätzlich Skype als Kontaktaufnahme ergänzen:

Skype Kontakt: *goekilb*


----------



## mrboone (20. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verlinke mal schnell meinen Beitrag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...t-asus-r9-290-directcu-ii-oc.html#post6260393

Wäre vielleicht jemand aus München da, der mal in Gröbenzell (Ring 5 glaub ich) vorbeischauen könnte?

Grüße


----------



## beren2707 (20. März 2014)

Kannst die Leute in deiner Nähe direkt per PN (oder was sie bei der Kontaktaufnahme angegeben haben) anschreiben, dann sehen sie es. Hier direkt im Thread werden die nicht täglich nachsehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2014)

Warum schreibst du nicht jemanden aus der Liste an der räumlich am besten passt? Dafür ist die Liste doch gedacht


----------



## mrboone (20. März 2014)

für München kommen ne ganze Menge in Frage... dann fang ich mal oben an^^


----------



## beren2707 (20. März 2014)

Das ist eine sehr gute Idee; der erste Kandidat wäre schon ein Volltreffer, wenn er Zeit hätte.


----------



## SLNC (31. März 2014)

(snip)


----------



## rackcity (31. März 2014)

trage mich auch einmal ein:

 89257 | Illertissen | Umkreis 20km (weiteres auf Anfrage) | PN,skype timo13371337 | rackcity | Beratung, Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Windows Installation&Fehlersuche, Kompakt wakÜ/Luftkühler, weiteres auf Anfrage


----------



## kevin123 (31. März 2014)

8430, 8020 | Leibnitz, Graz | Umkreis Leibnitz bis zu 50km (weiteres auf Anfrage) | PN , Skype kevin.reichmann, E-Mail: kevinreichmann@yahoo.de | kevin123 | Beratung, Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Windows Installation & Fehlersuche, Kompakt wakÜ/Luftkühler Einbau, weiteres auf Anfrage


----------



## Thallassa (1. April 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr gute Idee; der erste Kandidat wäre schon ein Volltreffer, wenn er Zeit hätte.


 
Ab dem 11. April zumindest wieder, hab in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Klausuren an der Uni


----------



## xNathanelx (1. April 2014)

Österreich 1030| Wien| Wien und Umkreis| per Pn bitte| xNathanelx| Zusammenstellung &-bau und Problemlösung


----------



## hebo89 (3. April 2014)

88045| Friedrichshafen| Umkreis 20km (weiteres auf Anfrage) | PN, Skype hebomaster| hebo89| Beratung, Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Windows/Mac/Linux Installation & Fehlersuche, Reparatur von iPhones, Kaufberatung für PCs und Macs, Einrichtung Netzwerk, weiteres auf Anfrage


----------



## phenom-2 (3. April 2014)

"Phenom-2" |26683 Saterland| im Umkreis 20km| Skype: deathhop| Beratung, Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Windows Installation & Fehlersuche, Reparatur, Kaufberatung für PCs, Laptops,Einrichtung Netzwerk, weiteres auf Anfrage.


----------



## S754 (6. April 2014)

6700 | Bludenz | Vorarlberg, FL | PN | S754 | Zusammenbau, Windows Installation, Extremes AMD OC, Kaufberatung evtl. auch anderes auf Anfrage

Der Andere aus Vorarlberg scheint ja nicht mehr Aktiv zu sein (shady1080) ! Könnte man generell mal die Aktivitäten der User im Profil überprüfen?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. April 2014)

Willkommen im Club, S754  

Wie meinst Du das, die Aktivitäten im Profil überprüfen ?
Wieviele Rechner man so zusammengeschraubt hat ?


----------



## grenn-CB (7. April 2014)

Ich denke er meint ob die User in letzter Zeit überhaupt online waren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2014)

Es gibt halt mal Momente wo weniger im Forum aktiv ist, das nennt sich " Real - Life ". Je nach Einstellungen bekommt man aber eine Nachricht per E Mail wenn hier einer jemanden was schreibt


----------



## Rosigatton (7. April 2014)

@ grenn

Das steht doch immer im Profil, wan man zuletzt online war.

Ich denke eher, er meint die Bastelaktivitäten


----------



## grenn-CB (7. April 2014)

@Rosi
Aber nur über die Website, in der App nicht.
Allerdings halte ich es auch nicht für nötig das in der Liste zu packen, da es zu viel Aufwand ist.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. April 2014)

Jepp, sehe ich auch so


----------



## S754 (7. April 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ grenn
> 
> Das steht doch immer im Profil, wan man zuletzt online war.
> 
> Ich denke eher, er meint die Bastelaktivitäten


 
Nein ich meine schon, wann man zuletzt Online war. Ist halt blöd, wenn die User wahrscheinlich nie wieder on kommen und die dann trotzdem in der Liste noch stehen. So hab ich das eigentlich gemeint.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2014)

Wer sich dafür anmeldet weiß in der Regel schon worauf man sich einlässt. Trotzdem wären solche Diskussionen im entsprechenden Thread eher sinnvoll


----------



## Rosigatton (7. April 2014)

Wann jemand zuletzt on war, kann man im Profil sehen.
Es sei denn, er hat auf "unsichtbar" eingestellt.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2014)

Finde echt super das sich welche kostenlos dafür anbieten!
Toller Thread!


----------



## Rosigatton (8. April 2014)

Die Idee habe ich hier geklaut  : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]

Aber egal 

Computerbase hat seit ein paar Monaten auch nachgezogen


----------



## Soulsnap (9. April 2014)

Ich dachte ich hätte mich schon längst eingetragen^^

29379 | Wittingen | 30 Km ( PLZ 38xxx inbegriffen) | PN | Soulsnap | Zusammenbau, Konfiguration, Software, WaKü, etc


----------



## Jonny1337 (9. April 2014)

Moin!
Finde das Forum echt klasse, habe aber noch selten selbst dazu beigetragen und möchte durch mein Hilfeangebot zur Community-Leistung beitragen.

72762 | Reutlingen | 10 km, auf Anfrage mehr | PN, Email/Telefon auf Anfrage | Jonny1337 | Zusammenbau, Kaufberatung, Windows & Treiber Installation, Netzplanung


----------



## Elloco (12. April 2014)

Elloco kann helfen...
51377 | Leverkusen | auf Anfrage | PN | Elloco | Beratung, Zusammenbau, Silent PC, Software, Problemfindung


----------



## USAFALKE (13. April 2014)

68305 | Mannheim | auf Anfrage....| per PN bitte | DELLASOUL | Zusammenbau, Win Installieren, nach Problemen schauen.....


----------



## S754 (13. April 2014)

Öhm ich glaube dir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen...ich steh bei Deutschland drin?


----------



## Rosigatton (13. April 2014)

Uuuuuupps  

Wird sofort korrigiert


----------



## S754 (13. April 2014)

Kein Problem


----------



## Aldrearic (14. April 2014)

Ich will nich ich bin schüchtern 

Rosi du hast mich dazu angestiftet mich hier zu melden XD

3600 | Thun Umgebun | Thun Umgebung bis Bern | PN | Aldrearic | Zusammenbau, Aufsetzen, Problemsuche, Problemlösungen? 
Ps. Hab kein Auto 
Fragezeichen weil ich kein Informatiker bin und nich alles beherrsche 

bin immer noch schüchtern


----------



## Rosigatton (14. April 2014)

Welches Fragezeichen ? 

Schon eingetragen


----------



## Aldrearic (14. April 2014)

Das am Ende weil ich Probleme lösen kann oder halt eben nicht^^ wobei es viel braucht dass es nicht geht 

Ich hab mich mal eintragen lassen, das heisst nich dass ich immer Zeit hab. Hab schon einige Jahre wo ich ab und zu Pcs mach oder halt Dinge sehe da ist selbst ein Kopfschütteln zu viel des Guten


----------



## Rosigatton (14. April 2014)

Ruhig Blut 

Wann Du Zeit hast wird dann mit dem Hilfesuchenden abgesprochen


----------



## _chiller_ (15. April 2014)

Bei mir wird bald Auftrag 3 ausgeführt, der Thread findet im Raum Göttingen also durchaus Zuspruch


----------



## Rosigatton (15. April 2014)

Mir ist letzte Woche wieder ein "Kunde" abgesprungen  
Hat sich einfach nicht mehr gemeldet. Eigene Schuld 

Dafür habe ich demnächst wieder einen in Düsseldorf, sicher


----------



## Wolf2666 (17. April 2014)

Hi Leutz,

bin dann auch mal mit von der Partie.

90409 | Nürnberg | VGN | PN | Wolf2666 | Zusammenbau und Problemlösung

Schöne Ostern euch, Wolf2666


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. April 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Mir ist letzte Woche wieder ein "Kunde" abgesprungen
> Hat sich einfach nicht mehr gemeldet. Eigene Schuld
> 
> Dafür habe ich demnächst wieder einen in Düsseldorf, sicher


 
Mich will nie einer


----------



## ebastler (17. April 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Mich will nie einer


 
Mich auch nicht... Die Hilfesuchenden sind wie die Frauen, machen einen weiten Bogen um mich


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mich auch nicht... Die Hilfesuchenden sind wie die Frauen, machen einen weiten Bogen um mich


 
So gehts Geforce-Lover mit den Männern!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. April 2014)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> So gehts Geforce-Lover mit den Männern!


 
Danke, Bautzi


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. April 2014)

Bei der Vorlage


GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Mich will nie einer


 konnt ich einfach nicht anders.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. April 2014)

"Bautzi"  ist aber auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. April 2014)

Jo ich bin och dabei.

Plz:26871/Papenburg/Dragon AMD/Pn

Zusammenbau, Installation und Problembehebung


Mfg


----------



## MoritzK (21. April 2014)

Da ich immer wieder was zum basteln brauch würd ich mich gern eintragen lassen 

90443 | Nürnberg | Nürnberg/Fürth | E-Mail: herrtax@gmail.com | MoritzK | Zusammenbau/OC


----------



## syntaxhighlight (25. April 2014)

Da ich gerne an Computern am schrauben bin, würde ich Euch gerne hiermit meine Hilfe anbieten.

58708 | Menden | Auf Anfrage | Tel-NR auf Anfrage | Email: darkpuridee@t-online.de | syntaxhighlight | Zusammenbau | Um/Aufrüstung Kaufberatung, Konfiguration Windowsinstallation


----------



## energy85 (27. April 2014)

Da ich verdammt gern PC`s zusammen stelle/baue und mein ganzer Bekanntenkreis schon eingedeckt is mit neuen Systemen, stelle ich mich mal als Helfer zur Verfügung 

84051 / Essenbach / ca 20km / PN / energy85 / Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen, Aufbau, Installation, Optmierung der Kühlung/Lautstärke, Problemlösungen,


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (30. April 2014)

Ich würde mich gern melden, um zu helfen!
PLZ 2500 Baden (bei Wien), Hilfe bei Einbau, Aufrüsten, Beratung, Windowsinstallation.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Mai 2014)

Ich habe zwar noch nicht so viele Beiträge, bin hier jetzt aber seit einigen Wochen extrem aktiv, daher möchte ich hier gerne auch mal in die Liste. Außerdem baue ich so ziemlich jeden Rechner von Kumpels bis zu Verwandten.

25746 | Heide| Kein eigenes Auto daher Nordbahn Bahnlinie | PN | eXquisite | Von Konfiguration über Zusammenbau bis zur Problemlösung (Habe auch schon WaKüs gebaut)

LG. eXquisite


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2014)

So ich für meinen Teil verlasse diesen Bereich, daher mich bitte austragen


----------



## target2804 (10. Mai 2014)

Ersten PC heute erfolgreich zusammengebaut


----------



## ebastler (10. Mai 2014)

Mann, will auch


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Mai 2014)

Das wird schon noch  Ich habe seit Anfang dieses Jahres drei PCs zusammen gebaut. Da ich in einer Studentenstadt lebe (Göttingen), verirren sich wahrscheinlich auch mehr Leute in Foren wie diese, ältere Leute würden sich vermutlich einen Fertig-PC kaufen.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Mai 2014)

Target, altes Haus ,

was macht die Notaufnahme ?   

Ist ja nicht so, als wenn wir alle mit Aufträgen überlastet werden .

Mal mehr, mal weniger, oft gar nix 

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall, endlich mal wieder was von dir gelesen zu haben 

Was hast Du denn zusammengeschraubt ? Wenigstens ein paar schöne Teile oder nur nen Office-Knecht ? 

@ eBastler

Ruhig Blut

Ist echt wenig, für alle.
Manchmal kriegt man halt ein paar Hilfeanfragen, aber meistens gar nix.
Und dann kommen 4 Anfragen in 2 Wochen.

Hauptsache, wir sind da .
Wird sich schon noch jemand melden.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Mai 2014)

Ich habe gerade die erste Anfrage seit fast anderthalb Jahren,  also ...


----------



## Arausia (20. Mai 2014)

hatte gerade meine erste anfrage seit ich mich hier "registriert" hab ... bin somit entjungfert  wurd auch mal zeit! freu mich schon haha


----------



## hanssx2 (20. Mai 2014)

Arausia schrieb:


> hatte gerade meine erste anfrage seit ich mich hier "registriert" hab ... bin somit entjungfert  wurd auch mal zeit! freu mich schon haha



Top Chris 

Ich bin mittlerweile bei Nummer 9 

Und bin seid sechs Monaten vll dabei  
Münster ist da schon Top 

Bin jetzt von KM gefragt worden, ob ich da Support helfe 😄
Also quasi als fertig Rechner Doktor 
Dafür kenne ich mich eigentlich nicht gut genug aus, aber was noch nicht   Ist, kann ja noch werden


----------



## gammelgimmli (22. Mai 2014)

Hey gibts hier auch welche die grafikkarten umbauen also anderen lüfter?
hab ne gtx690 und will den referenz kühler loswerden und auf arctic accelero Twin turbo umsteigen.
wohne in bochum


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Mai 2014)

Willkommen im Forum, Gimmli 

Ich habe dir ein bisschen auf deine Pinnwand gespamt


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Mai 2014)

Hatte jetzt eine Anfrage beim Zusammenbau zu helfen und habe das auch vor einigen Tagen gemacht.


----------



## target2804 (23. Mai 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Target, altes Haus ,
> 
> was macht die Notaufnahme ?
> 
> ...


 


Das Teil war ein richtiger Rechenknecht. 2x Gtx 780Ti z.B. waren dabei 
also richtig dickes teil für 2400€. hat spaß gemacht. und ja, ich bin wieder etwas öfter hier


----------



## Counted911 (25. Mai 2014)

Postleitzahl | Wohnort | Umkreis in dem Hilfe angeboten wird | gewünschte Kontaktaufnahme (PN, ICQ, Tel. etc.) | Nickname | welche Hilfeleistung? (Zusammenbau, Problemlösung)
75015 | Bretten | 10km | PN | Counted911 | Zusammenbau, Beratung (Kompaktwakü/Lukü, Lüfter), Auf/Umrüstung, Windowsinstallation, Kaufberatung, Zusammenstellung, Treiber Installation, Fehlersuche/Problemlösung


----------



## Shinchyko (25. Mai 2014)

Update für mich: 

Alt: 51766 Engelskirchen
Neu: 51789 Lindlar

Alt: Kein Auto
Neu: Auto

Gruß Shin


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Mai 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Maserati


----------



## myolanus (25. Mai 2014)

Huhu...

sollen hier jetzt Leute posten, die Hilfe anbieten, oder auch die die Hilfe benötigen?
Ich bräuchte nämlich Hilfe bei der Lösung eines Problems und der Übernahme der Schraubarbeiten, da ich behindert bin und nicht immer alles alleine schaffe.

30625 | Hannover | Kleefeld | PN | myolanus | Übernahme Schraubarbeiten und evtl. Problemlösung


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst, solltest Du natürlich jemanden aus der Liste anschreiben 

Soll ich dich denn in die Liste eintragen ?


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Mai 2014)

Nur wenn du eine Hilfesuchende Liste erstellen möchtest. 
Der Hannoveraner ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar. -.-


Rosi, ab Dezember bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Mai 2014)

Konkret korrekt, Bautzi  

Der Barsinghauser aus der Liste macht auch Hannover


----------



## ebastler (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo, bei mir könntest du, nach meinem Umbau meiner 660Ti (Stromturm geköpft, Frontplate stark modifiziert, Morpheus draufgebaut) auch GPU Kühlertausch auf die Liste setzen! Traue mir das inzwischen zu.


----------



## myolanus (26. Mai 2014)

aha...cool. Dann schreibe ich den Barsinghausener mal an.


----------



## Sporqist (26. Mai 2014)

Hört sich gut an.. Ich mach mit 

37085 | Göttingen | Göttingen | pn | Sporqist | Zusammenbau/Montage sämtlicher art, CPU/GPU oc, weiteres auf Anfrage


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Mai 2014)

Oh ein zweiter Göttinger. Ich hab hier schon drei PCs zusammen bauen dürfen, Kundschaft ist also da


----------



## eXquisite (27. Mai 2014)

2,5 Göttinger, komme ursprünglich aus Rosdorf  Hilft euch da unten aber leider wenig


----------



## Sporqist (27. Mai 2014)

Ich frag mich nur, ob jemand aus Göttingen nen 14 Jährigen an seinem Rechenfön schrauben lässt.. ^^


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Mai 2014)

Ihr Kiddies habt ja den Vorteil, das ihr mit PCs auf die Welt gekommen seid  

Musst Du vorher mit dem Hilfesuchenden abklären, und am besten mit deinen Eltern.

Ich war bisher von jeglicher Haftung ausgeschlossen, so sollte das auch sein.
Im "worst Case" findet sich eine Lösung.
Kann ja auch eigentlich nix passieren/kaputtgehen, da muss man sich schon seeehr viel Mühe geben.

Kann natürlich mal Mist passieren, aber... dann guckt man halt, wie das mit Garantie aussieht, oder ein netter Mensch mit einer guten Haftpflichtversicherung hilft einem...

Mir ist noch nix kaputtgegangen und alle Rechner sind beim ersten Start angesprungen, ausser einer, Kabel verkehrt, nix kaputt, habe ich halt erst spät den Fehler erkannt  

Passiert mir nicht nochmal


----------



## FrozenPie (30. Mai 2014)

@ Rosi: Du kannst in die Liste meiner Kompetenzen noch "Grafikkartenkühlerumbau" hinzufügen falls das nicht schon in "Umbau" inbegriffen ist, "Optimierung von Lautstärke und Kühlung" und "Reinigung" ebenso


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Mai 2014)

Hab´ ick jemacht


----------



## norse (1. Juni 2014)

74842 | Billigheim - Mosbach | 25km |per PN / Skype: norse92 | norse | Zusammenbau, Installation und Konfiguration, Fehlersuche, Reparaturen an PCs, Notebooks (egal ob Display defekt oder Ladestecker hin!), Smartphones, Virenbereinigung, Datensicherung, Hilfe bei Einrichtung WLAN USW , ... Gerne auch zum Zwecke der "Weiterbildung"




EDIT: hab mal skype daten hinzugefügt


----------



## DaBlackSheep (2. Juni 2014)

45176 | Essen | Großraum Essen | per PN | DaBlackSheep | Zusammenbauen, Reparaturen, Installation von Software und Einrichtung, Installation von kleinen Telefonanlagen(WLAN, LAN, Peripherie), OC, Kühlungslösungen, Beratung (Computer, Peripherie, Software), Entsorgung, Reparatur und Aufrüsten Konsolen


----------



## ebastler (2. Juni 2014)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Entsorgung


Bei der Entsorgung von PCs helfe ich auch gern, Platz im Keller hab ich genug


----------



## DaBlackSheep (2. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bei der Entsorgung von PCs helfe ich auch gern, Platz im Keller hab ich genug


 
Ich habe da mein persönliches PC Kabinett des Schreckens/Grauens.


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Juni 2014)

@ norse

Skype hinzugefügt.


----------



## PCTom (10. Juni 2014)

Ein wenig Russisch Roulette spielt Ihr schon mit Euren Thread hier  ich mach das ja noch geschäftlich da ist das Risiko kalkulierbar aber ob der User begeistert ist wenn seine 500 Euro Grafikkarte nicht anläuft  ob Ihr dann noch mit Eurer von der Haftung ausgeschlossen durchkommt.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juni 2014)

PCTom schrieb:


> Ein wenig Russisch Roulette spielt Ihr schon mit Euren Thread hier  ich mach das ja noch geschäftlich da ist das Risiko kalkulierbar aber ob der User begeistert ist wenn seine 500 Euro Grafikkarte nicht anläuft  ob Ihr dann noch mit Eurer von der Haftung ausgeschlossen durchkommt.


 
Warum nicht?


----------



## PCTom (10. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Warum nicht?


nun ja das Risiko liegt bei Euch und ich schließ aus das hier Jeder gleich das passende EQ parat hat wenn mal nicht gleich passt


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juni 2014)

PCTom schrieb:


> nun ja das Risiko liegt bei Euch und ich schließ aus das hier Jeder gleich das passende EQ parat hat wenn mal nicht gleich passt


 Wie du schon vorher festgestellt hast, übernehmen wir keine Haftung.  

Was sollte denn nicht gleich passen?  Eigentlich ist alles so durchgenormt, dass es nur entweder passen kann,  oder ein Teil als defekte Lieferung  umgetauscht werden muss.   Dazwischen gibts normalerweise nicht viel.


----------



## PCTom (10. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie du schon vorher festgestellt hast, übernehmen wir keine Haftung.
> 
> Was sollte denn nicht gleich passen?  Eigentlich ist alles so durchgenormt, dass es nur entweder passen kann,  oder ein Teil als defekte Lieferung  umgetauscht werden muss.   Dazwischen gibts normalerweise nicht viel.


gibt es doch alles Erfahrungswerte  aber ich will Eure Sache nicht madig machen es war nur eine Feststellung.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Juni 2014)

PCTom schrieb:


> gibt es doch alles Erfahrungswerte  aber ich will Eure Sache nicht madig machen es war nur eine Feststellung.


 
Nicht madig machen hoert sich sehr viel anders an.
Irgendwas stoert dich anscheinend enorm daran, was auch nicht weiter verwunderlich ist, da es doch eine Alternative zu deinem Service ist, mit dem du u.A. dein taeglich Brot verdienst.

"nur eine Feststellung" formuliert man anders.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2014)

PCTom schrieb:


> Ein wenig Russisch Roulette spielt Ihr schon mit Euren Thread hier  ich mach das ja noch geschäftlich da ist das Risiko kalkulierbar aber ob der User begeistert ist wenn seine 500 Euro Grafikkarte nicht anläuft  ob Ihr dann noch mit Eurer von der Haftung ausgeschlossen durchkommt.


 
Ich verstehe deinen Einwand nicht.
Wenn du jemanden um Hilfe bittest deinen Fernseher anzuschließen weil du es nicht kannst und der Fernseher nicht funktioniert -- aus irgendwelchen Gründen -- dann schickst du den Fernseher doch auch zurück oder?
Nichts anderes ist es auch hier.
Wenn ein Bauteil nicht funktioniert wird es zurück geschickt.
Ich kenne keinen Fall in dem ein User etwas tatsächlich geschrottet hat weil er überfordert war.


----------



## norse (12. Juni 2014)

Naja aber beim Grafikkarten kühler umbauen ist das etwas anderes  da würde ich auch sagen ich helfe indem ich es ihm erkläre, aber machen muss er das selber! Also bei solchen Umbauten ist wirklich Vorsicht geboten


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2014)

norse schrieb:


> Naja aber beim Grafikkarten kühler umbauen ist das etwas anderes  da würde ich auch sagen ich helfe indem ich es ihm erkläre, aber machen muss er das selber! Also bei solchen Umbauten ist wirklich Vorsicht geboten


 
Wer Erfahrung hat kann das auch machen.
Aber wenn sowas vorher nicht abgesprochen war und der User der hilft das nun machen soll aber selbst keine Erfahrung damit hat dann sollte er das natürlich nicht machen.

Bevor jemand zu einem hinfährt und hilft sollte per PN sowieso alles erst mal geklärt werden was wie ablaufen wird, was überhaupt gemacht werden soll und wie man sich verhalten soll wenn der Rechner wider erwartend nicht starten will.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Juni 2014)

hab seit mehreren jahren komplette wakü, mit den ganzen umbauten, bei 775 noch nb und sb mitgekühlt etc... 3 grafikkarten bisher, 2 davon zum verkaufen wieder auf luft zurückgebaut, da behaupte ich einfach mal das nen graka kühlertausch kein hexenwerk ist, trotzdem war mir beim umbau meiner titan letztes jahr dann doch irgendwie ein wenig mulmig, aber wenn man gewissenhaft und ruhig vorgeht dabei, sachen wie z.b. schrauben immer über kreuz anziehen beachtet (grade bei der chipgröße größe aktueller gpus) , ist die chance dabei etwas zu zerstören relativ gering


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Juni 2014)

Kann man ja auch in andere Bereiche übertragen, hab im Freundeskreis auch Freaks die komplette Bremsanlagen und Motoren von einem ins andere Auto basteln etc etc. Für meinen Teil wäre mir das schon zu krass, da hab ich doch lieber den Fachmann dran. Aber da hat offenbar jeder so seine eigene "Schmerzgrenze". 
Nicht jeder Dachdecker oder Elektroniker baut sein Haus selber um weil sie um die Schwierigkeiten wissen, aber viele eben doch. 

Ist eben wie mit dem Licht, manchmal brennt es und mal nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juni 2014)

Hey Rosi,
kannst du bitte Änderungen bei mir vornehmen?

- statt Versmold lieber: Bielefeld, Münster, Osnabrück
- nicht mehr nur am WE verfügbar
- bei den Kompetenzen kann noch hinzukommen: moddin, modernisierung, Kühlerumbauten, Wakü, usw... fast alles. Fragt einfach nach.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Kann man ja auch in andere Bereiche übertragen, hab im Freundeskreis auch Freaks die komplette Bremsanlagen und Motoren von einem ins andere Auto basteln etc etc. Für meinen Teil wäre mir das schon zu krass, da hab ich doch lieber den Fachmann dran. Aber da hat offenbar jeder so seine eigene "Schmerzgrenze".


 
Früher habe ich auch die Bremsen am Auto selbst gewechselt oder die Auspuffanlage oder was geschweißt -- mit einem Single Rail Netzteil. 
Aber heute. Bei der ganzen Elektronik mache ich da nichts mehr selbst.

Aber beim PC hat sich ja nichts geändert. Du hast Einzelteile die du zusammenfügst. Das war vor 20 Jahren so und ist heute nicht anders.
Ebenso ist der Wechsel eines Grafikkartenkühlers jetzt nicht die Welt. Einfach Zeit dabei nehmen und in Ruhe vorgehen und immer daran denken wie die Schritte waren. Und natürlich den Beilagezettel lesen damit beim Einbau der neuen Kühlung nichts vergessen wird.
Hast du das ein paar mal gemacht hast du die Erfahrung.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Juni 2014)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einem Bochumer Kumpel mitgeholfen einen Arctic Accelero auf eine GTX690 zu basteln  

Hat wohl geklappt


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Hat wohl geklappt


 
Wohl?
Hat es nun geklappt oder nicht?


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Juni 2014)

Natürlich hat´s geklappt 

Bisher funzt alles auf Anhieb, an das ich Hand angelegt habe 

Wenn DHL das auf den Pinn kriegt, bastel ich morgen wieder einen Rechner zusammen


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Bisher funzt alles auf Anhieb, an das ich Hand angelegt habe


 
Züchte doch mal Orchideen.


----------



## drebbin (15. Juni 2014)

Mich irritiert eher der ausdruck:
An das ich Hand anlege :p


----------



## Verminaard (15. Juni 2014)

Schickst jetzt Rosi eine Bastelanfrage?


----------



## kalle340 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich melde mich dann auch mal.

07745 | Jena | ca. 50km, wenn per Zug Erreichbar (Weimar/Erfurt etc) | gewünschte Kontaktaufnahme: PN, Pinnwand | kalle340 | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung


----------



## Punsher (18. Juni 2014)

Noch kein direkter Stuttgarter?

70374 | Stuttgart | Stadtteile Stuttgart | PN | Punsher | Konfiguration, Zusammenbau, Aufrüsten, Fehlerdiagnose, Silent, Sleeve; kein WaKü


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Juni 2014)

Wurde auch Mal Zeit


----------



## Bleeder (22. Juni 2014)

40549 | Düsseldorf | Stadtteile Düsseldorf,Meerbusch,Büderich & Neuss | PN oder per Email an bleeder@web.de | Bleeder | Konfiguration, Zusammenbau, Aufrüsten, Fehlerdiagnose, Silent,; kein WaKü ( außer Kompakt Wakü )


----------



## TimeHosting (26. Juni 2014)

52152 | Simmerath | Simmerath, Monschau, Roetgen, Rott, Kesternich (und generell Umkreis von 15km um Simmerath) | gewünschte Kontaktaufnahme PN | TimeHosting | Konfiguration, Zusammenbau, Aufrüsten, Softwareinstallation, und auf Nachfrage auch gerne weiteres


----------



## kevin123 (28. Juni 2014)

Rosigatton: kannst mich bitte raus nehmen, hab leider sehr wenig zeit zurzeit


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Juni 2014)

@ Kevin

Melde dich, wenn Du wieder Zeit hast


----------



## TSchaK (29. Juni 2014)

Würde auch meine Hilfe anbieten 

01187 | Dresden | Dresden und Umkreis auf anfrage | PN | TSchaK | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Wasserkühlung, Installationen,  OC


----------



## uka (1. Juli 2014)

Für meine Wohnorte - so viel wirds ja nicht sein  
19230 o. 19322 | Wittenburg o. Wittenberge | Stadtgebiet(e)+jeweilige Umgebung | PN, TS³ auf Anfrage | uka | Problemlösung, Beratung/Konfiguration (Wasserkühlung,mITX, Silent, Performance..), OC (Intel/nVidia), Bau, Server & Netzwerktechnik


----------



## BiosShock (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn einer Probs in Hamburg hat, sacht Bescheid. Mal sehen was machbar ist. 

Konfiguration, Zusammenbau, Aufrüsten, Fehlerdiagnose, Silent, Sleeve, OC, kein WaKü

PS: Ach ja, ich kann die Innenstadt und bis zu den Randgebieten abdecken. 

PLZ 22049 

Danke Rosi für den Hinweis.


----------



## PCTom (3. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deinen Einwand nicht.
> Wenn du jemanden um Hilfe bittest deinen Fernseher anzuschließen weil du es nicht kannst und der Fernseher nicht funktioniert -- aus irgendwelchen Gründen -- dann schickst du den Fernseher doch auch zurück oder?
> Nichts anderes ist es auch hier.
> Wenn ein Bauteil nicht funktioniert wird es zurück geschickt.
> Ich kenne keinen Fall in dem ein User etwas tatsächlich geschrottet hat weil er überfordert war.



OK mal einfach gesagt dürften viele hier nicht zwingend die Möglichkeit haben Ersatzhardware oder Technik zum testen vermeintlich fehlerhafter Hardware haben  klar kommt kein Bild schicken wir halt mal die Grafikkarte ein ........ Du weißt was ich meine.
Auch beim zusammenstellen werden Kompatibilitätslisten ignoriert sondern nach Farbe und Wetterlage entschieden läuft es dann mal nicht heißt es gleich Defekt oder Softwarefehler, glatt überfordert denn die einzige Qualifizierung die man für diesen Thread braucht ist das man sich in einem Forum anmelden kann ..............


----------



## Useful (5. Juli 2014)

PCTom schrieb:


> OK mal einfach gesagt dürften viele hier nicht zwingend die Möglichkeit haben Ersatzhardware oder Technik zum testen vermeintlich fehlerhafter Hardware haben  klar kommt kein Bild schicken wir halt mal die Grafikkarte ein ........ Du weißt was ich meine.
> Auch beim zusammenstellen werden Kompatibilitätslisten ignoriert sondern nach Farbe und Wetterlage entschieden läuft es dann mal nicht heißt es gleich Defekt oder Softwarefehler, glatt überfordert denn die einzige Qualifizierung die man für diesen Thread braucht ist das man sich in einem Forum anmelden kann ..............



1. Jemand, der hilft, wird auch einen PC haben und da mal eine Grafikkarte sowie RAM testen können, oder auch eine Festplatte oder andere Sachen.
2. Hast du Beispiele?


----------



## PCTom (6. Juli 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> 1. Jemand, der hilft, wird auch einen PC haben und da mal eine Grafikkarte sowie RAM testen können, oder auch eine Festplatte oder andere Sachen.
> 2. Hast du Beispiele?



Wenn das Netzteil zum Beispiel beim ersten Betrieb in Rauch aufgeht würdest du die Komponenten in deinem PC testen nach den Ausschlußverfahren um z.B. Harware oder die 220V Leitung auszuschließen.


----------



## Useful (6. Juli 2014)

PCTom schrieb:


> Wenn das Netzteil zum Beispiel beim ersten Betrieb in Rauch aufgeht würdest du die Komponenten in deinem PC testen nach den Ausschlußverfahren um z.B. Harware oder die 220V Leitung auszuschließen.


 
Dann würde ich eher das Netzteil tauschen, also umtauschen lassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2014)

Für Diskussionen ist eher dieser Thread gedacht sonst wird es unübersichtlich für Rosi die wichtigen Sachen vom Spam zu trennen


----------



## PCTom (6. Juli 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Dann würde ich eher das Netzteil tauschen, also umtauschen lassen.



nur das NT was warscheinlich nicht der Fehler war Profi


----------



## Useful (6. Juli 2014)

PCTom schrieb:


> nur das NT was warscheinlich nicht der Fehler war Profi


 
Naja, bei den Netzteilen, die hier empfohlen werden wird wohl keins in Rauch aufgehen wenn irgendwas mit der Hardware ist 

Jemand der hier Hilfe sucht wird sich vorher im Klaren sein was ihn erwartet. Und es sollte auch alles vorher abgesprochen werden.
Zur Not muss man dann halt den Rechner in einen PC Laden oder so geben um eventuelle Fehler zu analysieren.

Ich denke mal damit ist alles gesagt.


----------



## PCTom (6. Juli 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Naja, bei den Netzteilen, die hier empfohlen werden wird wohl keins in Rauch aufgehen wenn irgendwas mit der Hardware ist


falsch aber komplett  sie federn etwas ab ja aber deswegen können High End NTs auch keine Wunder bewirken



Useful schrieb:


> Jemand der hier Hilfe sucht wird sich vorher im Klaren sein was ihn erwartet. Und es sollte auch alles vorher abgesprochen werden.


das ist OK


Useful schrieb:


> Zur Not muss man dann halt den Rechner in einen PC Laden oder so geben um eventuelle Fehler zu analysieren.


Danke das baut auf 



Useful schrieb:


> Ich denke mal damit ist alles gesagt.


jetzt ja  von mir aus kann ein Admin meine Beiträge in deisem Thread löschen


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Juli 2014)

Ich wär auch mal dabei:

07937|Zeulenroda-Triebes|ca 10km|PN|bschicht86|Alles Mögliche, einfach anfragen


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2014)

PCTom schrieb:


> OK mal einfach gesagt dürften viele hier nicht zwingend die Möglichkeit haben Ersatzhardware oder Technik zum testen vermeintlich fehlerhafter Hardware haben  klar kommt kein Bild schicken wir halt mal die Grafikkarte ein ........ Du weißt was ich meine.



Wenn ich zu jemanden hinfahre und ihm einen Rechner zusammenbaue nehme ich Hardware mit um eventuell was testen zu können -- Grafikkarte, Netzteil und RAM gehören da zur Grundausstattung.
Kommt jemand zu mir liegt bei mir sowieso immer was herum.



PCTom schrieb:


> Auch beim zusammenstellen werden Kompatibilitätslisten ignoriert sondern nach Farbe und Wetterlage entschieden läuft es dann mal nicht heißt es gleich Defekt oder Softwarefehler, glatt überfordert denn die einzige Qualifizierung die man für diesen Thread braucht ist das man sich in einem Forum anmelden kann ..............


 
Es ist logisch dass vor dem Zusammenbau geschaut wird ob die Hardware ....
1. Vollständig ist.
2. Kompatible ist.
3. Keine offensichtlichen Defekte oder Mechanische Spuren aufweist.

Ich denke dass es auch im Interesse des Besitzers ist wenn der User der beim Zusammenbau hilft oder den komplett übernimmt dass vorher die Hardware gemeinsam begutachtet wird.

Ich persönlich habe den Eindruck dass du denkst dass hier nur Vollpfosten oder Schwachmaten ihre Hilfe anbieten. 
Dem ist aber nicht so.
Hier wird explizite Fertigkeit mit durchdachter Fähigkeit angeboten.
Wenn du also was zu meckern hast dann mecker woanders.


----------



## Schrotti (26. Juli 2014)

Ich mache auch mit.

12689|Berlin-Ahrendsfelde|einfach Anfragen|PN|Schrotti|Ich helfe bei allem inkl. Wasserkühlung


----------



## freezy94 (28. Juli 2014)

Bitte mal den Radius auf ~35 km ausweiten (+ Brilon & Olsberg, sind bekannter).
Danke.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juli 2014)

8280 | Kreuzlingen Schweiz | 1 Zugstunde Entfernung | PN | Gamer090 | Zusammenbau, Installation von Software/OS


----------



## toka1971 (28. Juli 2014)

40885/Ratingen/Ratingen, Düsseldorf, Mettmann, alles im Umfeld/Fahrzeug vorhanden/Zusammenbau, Software installieren/teilweise Problemlösungen/Kontakt per Mail: t.kautz@yahoo.de

Bitte um Aufnahme in die Liste.
Danke.


----------



## Tischi89 (30. Juli 2014)

06110 | Halle (Saale)/alles im Raum Halle| PN oder eMail: Tischler89@googlemail.com | Tischi89 | Zusammenbau, Installation von Software/OS, Problemlösungen, sonstiges -> einfach mal nachfragen


----------



## George_van_Hinton (4. August 2014)

47xxx Raum Duisburg System aufbau , Windows Installation , Problemlösungen. Einfach eien PN schreiben


----------



## GetOutMyWayHoe (8. August 2014)

85598 Baldham, Sbahn u. Ubahnbereich München, Ticketpreiserstattung erwünscht, Systemaufbau, Kaufberatung und Einkaufführer , Windowsinstallation und Problemlösung, Aufrüstung , PN oder Tel auf Anfrage


----------



## Schwammerl678 (15. August 2014)

84048 Mainburg , 30-40km, Fahrtkostenerstattung erwünscht, Systemkonfiguration, Systemzusammenbau, Kaufberatung, Windowsinstallation, Problemlösung, Aufrüsten, Bitte PN an mich falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## Diweex (15. August 2014)

80337 | München | U- und S-Bahnraum | PN | Diweex | Zusammenbau (keine WaKü), Installation von Programmen, Kaufberatung, Problemlösung

Vielleicht wäre noch jemand so gütig eine vorgefertigte Haftung.doc oder .pdf hochzuladen, die man sich im Fall der Fälle einfach ausdrucken kann? Nur so als Randgedanke


----------



## D3N$0 (15. August 2014)

72712 | Sulz a.N. | Umkreis bis 20Km je nach Fall auch mehr | PN |  *D3N$0* | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Wasserkühlung, Installationen,  OC, etc einfach fragen


----------



## uka (19. August 2014)

Diweex schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre noch jemand so gütig eine vorgefertigte Haftung.doc oder .pdf hochzuladen, die man sich im Fall der Fälle einfach ausdrucken kann? Nur so als Randgedanke


 
So etwas ggf.: http://goo.gl/sE6fCt ? Habe ich mal fix gemacht, inspiriert von AGB und Haftungsausschlüssen . Falls es hilft, kann es gerne in den ersten Beitrag.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2014)

Bevor ich so etwas ausfülle drehe ich lieber faul im Sessel die Däumchen


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2014)

Ich hab es irgendwo schon mal gesagt oder so.
Sinnvoller ist es wenn der Käufer der Hardware und der Zusammenbauer gemeinsam die gekaufte Hardware begutachten um einen Schaden oder anderweitige Gebrauchsspuren auszuschließen.
So wissen beide dass die Hardware vor dem Einbau i.O. war.
Dann sollte der Zusammenbauer dem Käufer die Schritte erklären bzw. man unterhält sich ja während des Zusammenbaus.
Der sorgsame Umgang mit fremden Eigentum ist natürlich Voraussetzung dafür dass jemand überhaupt seine Hilfe anbietet.
Es geht nicht darum einen fetten Rechner mal selbst in die Hand zu kriegen sondern immer noch geht es darum einem User der nicht die Fähigkeiten, Fertigkeiten und das Wissen hat einen Rechner selbst zusammenbauen zu können dabei zu helfen seinen Rechner zusammenzubauen.
Die sinnvollste Vorgehensweise ist dabei einfach dass man das zusammen macht und sich dabei unterstützt.
So lernt der eher unwissende User mehr von der Materie und der Zusammenbauer -- ist aber auch ein Scheiß Wort  -- kann ohne Druck oder große Regeln sein Fachwissen zur Verfügung stellen.

Eine Vertrauensbasis muss natürlich entstehen. Wenn sich jemand für 2000€ Hardware gekauft hat und an der Tür steht ein Typ Bombenleger mit unkontrollierter Langhaarfrisur und den Schweißsocken vom letzten Hippykonzert unter den Armen und faselt herum dann kann man nachvollziehen dass der erste Eindruck doch wichtig ist.


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2014)

@ Treshold

 Das Problem ist nur, dass sich einige User hier eingetragen haben,
 die denken, nach einmaligem Zusammenbau Ihren eigenen Rechners,

  jeden Rechner zusammenzuschustern zu können.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2014)

Letztendlich stimmt die Aussage doch. 
Hast du 1x einen Rechner zusammengeschustert kannst du das. 
Das Dilemma ist halt dass es fremde Hardware ist. Also fremdes Eigentum.
Und ich habe die Erfahrung gesammelt dass die Leute mit fremden Eigentum weniger sanft umgehen als mit dem eigenen.

Daher ist es natürlich wichtig dass sich die beiden User vorher per PN unterhalten. So kann der Besitzer mehr über den Zusammenbauer erfahren und kann einschätzen ob er ihm das zutraut oder nicht.
Kommunikation ist immer wichtig. Gerade im Vorfeld und nicht erst wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2014)

Stimmt generell hat man im Vorfeld ja etwas Smalltalk und kann so ja die " Erfahrungen " abklopfen. Auch das mitlesen von Threads wo der mögliche Helfer teilnimmt kann auch schon Anhaltspunkte geben.


> Und ich habe die Erfahrung gesammelt dass die Leute mit fremden Eigentum weniger sanft umgehen als mit dem eigenen.


 Oder eben umgekehrt was die Sorgfalt angeht.


----------



## hanssx2 (21. August 2014)

Ich komme zurück in den Pott 
Rosi
Ziehe nach Dortmund kannst du bitte als Münster austragen und Dortmund eintragen 
PLZ reiche ich nach


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2014)

Wird sofort erledigt 

Welcome back in the Pott  

Münster ist aber auch geil


----------



## hanssx2 (21. August 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wird sofort erledigt
> 
> Welcome back in the Pott
> 
> Münster ist aber auch geil


 
ja war es, studium dort ist aber leider beendet also musste ich die Leinen los lassen und nch Dortmund schippern dort docke ich dann wieder fuer 3.5 Jahre an


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. August 2014)

02625 | Bautzen | Hardware muss zu mir!  | PN | BautznerSnef | auf Anfrage


----------



## FlaMexRx (23. August 2014)

99091 | Erfurt | Teilweise Süd/Nord je nach Absprache| PN | FlaMexRx | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Evtl bei Software Problemen


----------



## Laudian (23. August 2014)

Update bei mir:
Nach dem erfolgreichen Einbau einer Wasserkühlung in meinen Rechner kann ich die Punkte WaKü und Lüfterumbau bei der Grafikkarte wohl zu meinen Fähigkeiten hinzufügen 

28239 | Bremen | Stadt Bremen + Umgebung | PN | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/99559-laudian.html | Zusammenbau, Wasserkühlung + Lüftertausch (Grafikkarte)

Ich habe außerdem gerade meinen ersten Auftrag erhalten, die Ernennung zum Mod hat sich da wohl bezahlt gemacht ^^


----------



## Rosigatton (23. August 2014)

Wurde ergänzt 

Dann wünsche ich noch viel Spass beim schrauben


----------



## Otep (26. August 2014)

So, mal wieder jemandem geholfen 

xnico7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

War übrigens der 10. Rechner den ich hierüber zusammen gebaut habe


----------



## Rosigatton (26. August 2014)

Saubere Arbeit 

Die Vapor-X ist die schwerste Graka, die ich je in meinen Händen hatte


----------



## Otep (26. August 2014)

Ist echt ein fetter Brummer


----------



## infantri (28. August 2014)

Bin ebenfalls gerne bereit zu helfen

46147/Oberhausen/erreibar einfach über PM mein handy bimmelt dank der app sofort  /Rechner zusammen stellen,zusammen bauen,einrichten,problemlösung in hard & software/internet/netzwerktechnik,

Erfahrung 16 jahre,werkzeuge alles vorhanden was man braucht egal um welches problem es sich handelt, sowie auto bis 50km

Nickname Infantri
mfg


----------



## Ogie0 (31. August 2014)

Moin, ich bitte auch um eintragung in Die Liste 49324 Melle +10km Umkreis (Fahrrad) am besten bin ich per mail an timon.schuette@gmail.com zu erreichen


----------



## Kiedl (31. August 2014)

Bin auch immer bereit zu helfen, jedoch ganz wo anders.
Österreich-Steiermark-Bezirk Voitsberg!


----------



## Rosigatton (31. August 2014)

Eine angedeutete PLZ und ein winziges bisschen mehr Input wären äusserst hilfreich 

Bezirk Voitsberg

*Postleitzahl* *| Wohnort* *| Umkreis, in dem Hilfe angeboten wird* *| gewünschte  Kontaktaufnahme (PN, ICQ etc.)* |  *Nickname  * *| welche  Hilfeleistung? (Zusammenbau, Problemlösung etc.)*


----------



## 04_alex_4 (8. September 2014)

PLZ - 31785, Wohnort - Hameln, Umkreis - Hameln, Afferde, Klein Berkel, kontakt - PN, Leistung - Zusammenbau, Optimierung, Verkabelung, Beratung, Installation, Fehlersuche.
Danke!

eine Frage: wenn Geld oder sonstiges als Dankeschön angeboten wird, ist es auch verboten es anzunehmen?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. September 2014)

Verboten sicherlich nicht aber es sollte nicht der Anreiz sein. Im schlimmsten Falle musst du Don Rosi das Schutzgeld zahlen


----------



## 04_alex_4 (9. September 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Verboten sicherlich nicht aber es sollte nicht der Anreiz sein. Im schlimmsten Falle musst du Don Rosi das Schutzgeld zahlen


 
und wie viel Prozent wäre das?!


----------



## ebastler (9. September 2014)

200%...

Ich würde Geld erstmal vehement ablehnen, aber wenn mir einer was Trinkbares (bin ja schon volljährig) oder so anbietet, sag ich nicht nein


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2014)

04_alex_4 schrieb:


> eine Frage: wenn Geld oder sonstiges als Dankeschön angeboten wird, ist es auch verboten es anzunehmen?!


 
Geld als Danke schön geht schon aber du solltest das dann als Fahrkostenerstattung ansehen.
Denn schließlich entstehen ja Kosten wenn du zu jemanden hin fährst.
Die Hilfe selbst sollte aber kostenfrei erfolgen bzw. kostenfrei ausgelegt sein da du sonst ein Gewerbe betreibst und das anmelden müsstest.



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich würde Geld erstmal vehement ablehnen, aber wenn mir einer was Trinkbares (bin ja schon volljährig) oder so anbietet, sag ich nicht nein



Zwei Flaschen Schnaps trinken und danach mit dem Wagen nach Hause fahren?


----------



## Rosigatton (10. September 2014)

Nach 2 Flaschen Schnaps natürlich mit Bus und Bahn


----------



## drebbin (12. September 2014)

Hi Rosi - könntest du bei mir bitte umschrieben?

01705 | Freital | Entfernung ist bis 20km kein Problem, weiter per Anfrage | per PN | drebbin | Zusammenstellung /-bau, Übertaktung, Optimierung,Installation, Umbau (ohne WaKü)

MfG Drebbin


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. September 2014)

Würde mich auch mal gerne als Hilfe eintragen lassen 

Habe seit ich 16 bin mit Rechnern zu tun und bis jetzt alles selbst aufgebaut. Kenntnisse sind also reichlich vorhanden.

67346 | Speyer | 20km Umkreis von Speyer | per PN | streetjumper16 | Zusammenstellung /-bau, Übertaktung, Optimierung,Installation, Umbau (ohne WaKü)


----------



## cultraider (16. September 2014)

13189 | Berlin-PANKOW (evtl. noch Reinickendorf und a bissl vom Wedding) | PN | Cultraider | Zusammenbau, Auf- / Umrüstung (ohne Wakü), Problemlösung


----------



## Caduzzz (17. September 2014)

Hi Rosi,

 nimm mich bitte erstmal aus der Liste raus, ist momentan gerade zeitlich schlecht. Melde mich dann aber wenn wieder zurück


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2014)

Wird sofort erledigt 

Grüß´ mir Börlin


----------



## drebbin (17. September 2014)

Rosi vergiss meine Änderungen nicht


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2014)

Habe ich doch schon längst, meine ich


----------



## bassmantommy (18. September 2014)

Hallo, ich kann nach mittlerweile einigen Zusammenbauten auch gerne behilflich sein:

30161 | Hannover | und 31303 Burgdorf | Entfernung ist bis 20km kein Problem, weiter per Anfrage | per PN | bassmantommy | Zusammenstellung /-bau, , Optimierung,Installation, Umbau (ohne WaKü) auch Hackintosh

Grüsse, Bassmantommy


----------



## drebbin (18. September 2014)

Rosi du bist betrunken, mich gibts schon doppelt


----------



## Rosigatton (18. September 2014)

Ist doch gut 

Bin leider stocknüchtern 

Dann mache ich Bannewitz mal wech, woll


----------



## drebbin (19. September 2014)

Ich decke bannewitz ja auch weiterhin mit ab :p


----------



## Hirnmatsch (19. September 2014)

Sers,

Ein Update für mich bitte:

2201 | Gerasdorf | Wien und drum herum | Kontaktaufnahme per Email | Hirnmatsch | Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Installation von Windows, etc...

Danke und lg


----------



## Rosigatton (19. September 2014)

@ Hirnmatsch

Müsste so passen


----------



## BertB (19. September 2014)

78269 | Volkertshausen | westlicher Bodensee | PN | BertB | Beratung, Zusammenbau


----------



## Ahab (23. September 2014)

Heyho. Ich möchte bitte aus der Liste gestrichen werden, vorerst jedenfalls. Mein Studium lässt mir leider keine Zeit mehr für das Bastler-Projekt. 

Tut mir leid und vielen Dank.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. September 2014)

Kein Thema, Ahab 

Wenn Du wieder Zeit hast, meldest Du dich


----------



## Y2MAC80 (27. September 2014)

Rosigatton, ich habe dir mal eine PN geschickt. Würde gerne deine Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen ☺


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2014)

Habe schon geantwortet


----------



## Fox1000 (29. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen , würde auch jemanden suchen für den Zusammenbau.
Wohnort wäre Nähe Braunau (Mattighofen)
In der Liste gibt's leider noch keinen.
Zufällig jemand aus der Gegend ?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Rosigatton (29. September 2014)

Guck auch mal hier, da habe ich die Idee geklaut  : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]

Bisschen mühselig, weil alphabetisch 

In der Base sind sehr viele Österreicher gelistet  : Liste von Helfern für den Zusammenbau (jetzt auch in deiner Nähe) - ComputerBase Forum

Etwas mehr als die Hälfte runterscrollen.


----------



## Fox1000 (29. September 2014)

Am A**** der Welt zu Wohnen hat auch seine Nachteile


----------



## Rosigatton (29. September 2014)

Trau dich dich selbst zusammenzubauen.

Wenn Du nicht 2 vollkommen linke Hände hast, ist das kein Problem.

Ich kann dir etliche Anleitungen und Videos verlinken, und helfe dir per Skype


----------



## ebastler (29. September 2014)

In Beiden Foren gibts je einen Innsbrucker :o
Kaum zu glauben, dass es hier so viele von uns Spinnern gibt XD



Fox1000 schrieb:


> Am A**** der Welt zu Wohnen hat auch seine Nachteile


Auch ich helfe gern per Skype/Whatsapp weiter, bei Bedarf.
Muss meinen Rechner nächste Woche komplett zerlegen (Neuer CPU Kühler, Morpheus auf die Karte), da können wir auch unsere beiden zusammen Schritt für Schritt zusammenbauen, wenn du willst.
Per skype, webcam, siehst du genau, was ich mache, und machsts nach, und ich erkläre nebenbei noch. 
So sollte alles locker möglich sein


----------



## Fox1000 (29. September 2014)

Danke für die Angebote , bestell mir mal alles und dann sehen wir weiter.
Dieses Landleben, wenn ich nur an die 7 Mbit Leitung denke bekomm ich nen Ausschlag


----------



## Rosigatton (29. September 2014)

Weise Entscheidung 

Ich schicke dir per PN mal ein paar Links


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (2. Oktober 2014)

Fox1000 schrieb:


> Danke für die Angebote , bestell mir mal alles und dann sehen wir weiter.
> Dieses Landleben, wenn ich nur an die 7 Mbit Leitung denke bekomm ich nen Ausschlag


 
Frag mich mal ... habe nur eine 3 Mbit Leitung ... ^^


----------



## ebastler (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich wohn im Stadtzentrum, wo es 150Mbit gäb, und hab nur 10 

Bald steig ich aber auf das 7,5-fache um.


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Oktober 2014)

Ach dann will ich auch mal  auch wenn ich etwas am A- der Welt Wohne 

87561 |Oberstdorf | 30km | PN | Jack ONeill | Zusammenbau + Problemlösung

mfg


----------



## mcmoneysac (2. Oktober 2014)

an die berliner...=D

hilft jmd auch in oberkrämer ot marwitz aus mit zusammenbau? ;> falls ja mal melden per pm dann klären wa dat ab


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2014)

Moin mcmoneysac,

es sind 10 Berliner in der Liste, da wird mit Sicherheit einer von denen bei dir vorbeikommen, schreib die einfach mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## Affliction (3. Oktober 2014)

mcmoneysac schrieb:


> an die berliner...=D  hilft jmd auch in oberkrämer ot marwitz aus mit zusammenbau? ;> falls ja mal melden per pm dann klären wa dat ab


  da frang mal lieber die oranienburger.


----------



## drebbin (3. Oktober 2014)

Allein schon der Satz ist mir.völlig fremd


----------



## BertB (3. Oktober 2014)

aus potsdam und brandenburg/havel gibts auch jeweils einen,
ist vermutlich das nächste


----------



## mcmoneysac (4. Oktober 2014)

oranienburg...war da einer in der liste...garnich gesehen^^


----------



## Schrotti (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss mich leider aus der Liste verabschieden denn ich habe, aus beruflichen Gründen, kene Zeit mehr um zu helfen.

Bitte austragen.


----------



## Research (6. Oktober 2014)

Wurde gerade vom mcmoneysac angeschrieben.

Ja, wäre machbar.

Bahn: ca 2,5h. (5mal umsteigen. + Rundreise durch Berlin.)
Abholen mit Auto: Ca. 30Minuten.


----------



## drebbin (6. Oktober 2014)

Eine wirklich schwierige Wahl 
Aber dich schreibt wenigstens mal jmd an :grummel:


----------



## ebastler (6. Oktober 2014)

drebbin schrieb:


> Eine wirklich schwierige Wahl
> Aber dich schreibt wenigstens mal jmd an :grummel:


Bist nicht der Einzige, der vergeblich wartet 
Da hätte man mal Spaß daran, etwas Gutes zu tun, und kriegt keine Gelegenheit dazu^^


----------



## drebbin (6. Oktober 2014)

Wie der weihnachtsmann im Sommer...:p


----------



## Panagianus (6. Oktober 2014)

Hatte am Freitag meinen Ersten Einsatz 
Habe erfolgreich einen alten Pc fast komplett aufgerüstet.


----------



## drebbin (6. Oktober 2014)

Kann per smartphone leider nicht liken, also darfst du den post an sich als solches zählen


----------



## Research (6. Oktober 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Hatte am Freitag meinen Ersten Einsatz
> Habe erfolgreich einen alten Pc fast komplett aufgerüstet.


 

Erzähl mehr.


PS: Da ich nicht abgeholt werden kann, mussten wir leider absagen. 6H (Öffis) hin und zurück sind ein bisschen viel.


----------



## drebbin (6. Oktober 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Hatte am Freitag meinen Ersten Einsatz
> Habe erfolgreich einen alten Pc fast komplett aufgerüstet.



Eigentlich müsste der Bericht im."Erfahrungsthread" stehen... 
Ich glaube wir haben alle nur ladeschwierigkeiten und in Ca 10min steht er da drin  :p


----------



## Lightfire (7. Oktober 2014)

Suche auch jemanden der mir helfen könnte mein i5 2500K etwas zu übertakten, habe NULL ahnung davon wenn jemand in der Nähe von 31275 Lehrte Wohnt und ich einen kleinen Obolus dafür zahlen würde wäre mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## ebastler (7. Oktober 2014)

Lightfire schrieb:


> Suche auch jemanden der mir helfen könnte mein i5 2500K etwas zu übertakten, habe NULL ahnung davon wenn jemand in der Nähe von 31275 Lehrte Wohnt und ich einen kleinen Obolus dafür zahlen würde wäre mir sehr geholfen.


Kannst eventuell auch Martin fragen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=6837882

Ich kann ein Wenig übertakten, aber das, was er grad mit mir aus der CPU holt, ist ganz was Anderes. Man merkt, dass er unglaublich viel Erfahrung hat, und echt gern hilft!


----------



## eRaTitan (26. Oktober 2014)

64289 | Darmstadt | Umkreis + 20km | PN | eRaTitan | Zusammenbau / Auf-Umrüstung, Kaufberatung, Wasserkühlung


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2014)

Willkommen im Klub, Titan 

Junge Junge, hast Du eine fette Maschine


----------



## eRaTitan (27. Oktober 2014)

Danke danke, endlich Mit(glied).  Standard, so besonders ist mein System nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## beren2707 (28. Oktober 2014)

Moderative Anmerkung:
Ich musste soeben leider den Spielverderber spielen und euren Austausch zu Dialekten und anderweitigen persönlichen Belangen ausblenden (insgesamt 29 Beiträge). Bitte achtet darauf, dass hier kein Laberthread entsteht. 

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## chakra76 (2. November 2014)

Wöllstadt 61206 Umkreis + 10km- 15 km | PN | Zusammenbau / Auf-Umrüstung, Kaufberatung, Wasserkühlung Gehäuse Mod


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. November 2014)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> 91056 | Erlangen | Auf Anfrage | per pn |  CoXxOnE | Umbau, Aufrüstung, Zusammenbau, Wakü, Lukü, Installation  Windows, BIOS, IPhone Software Hilfe, Ps3  Laufwerk/Laser/Festplattenwechsel, Hardware Kühlösung Kaufberatung,  Problemlösung


 
Bitte abändern

45145 | Essen | Auf Anfrage | per pn | Shizophrenic | Um-Zusammenbau Hardware/Wakü/Lukü, OS Install, BIOS Flash/einrichtung, PS3 Slim Rep, Problemlösung


----------



## Rosigatton (3. November 2014)

Willkommen zurick in Essen


----------



## bscool (11. November 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, hab gerade von diesem Thread erfahren und muss sagen hammer 

Ich bin leider einer von denen, die sich ziemlich wenig auskennen und Hilfe bräuchten.

Würde gerne meine Pc übertakten und das best mögliche rausholen (=zocke gern)

Wohne in HH 22525 und vllt kann mir da ja jmd weiterhelfen?

Hoffe hier schreibe ich richtig rein oder gibt es für Gesuche einen Extrathread und hier sind nur die Anbieten?

Falls jmd helfen mag einfach ne PN


----------



## Rosigatton (11. November 2014)

Moin bscool und willkommen im Forum 

Du suchst dir auf Seite 1 dieses Threads (also aus der Helferliste) ein paar Hamburger aus deiner Nähe und schreibst die an.

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## trekki1990 (12. November 2014)

06847 | Dessau-Roßlau | Dessau + Roßlau | PN | trekki1990 | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung

Gruß trekki


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (12. November 2014)

80807 | München | München und Umgebung (U- und S-Bahnbereich), auf Anfrage | PN, Skype und TS3 auf Anfrage| SSJ4Crimson | Zusammenbau, Installation & Konfiguration von Windows , Fehlersuche & Problemlösung, Fernwartung, Sonstiges auf Anfrage |

Gruß
SSJ4Crimson


----------



## wellimike (17. November 2014)

08062 | Zwickau | Zwickau, Umgebung| PN, Mail| wellimike | Zusammenbau, Installation & Konfiguration von Windows und MAC, WAKÜ, Zusammenstellung, Beratung, Diagnose


----------



## drebbin (17. November 2014)

Hail es gibt doch noch Sachsen hier :p


----------



## bassmantommy (19. November 2014)

Warum wird in der Liste nicht mehr aufgeführt wer was kann, ich meine übertakten, Wasserkühlung etc.? Stand das da nicht mal? Ist schon praktischer wenn man gleich sehen kann wer was macht, wenn man ein bestimmtes Vorhaben hat....

Gruß


----------



## Laudian (19. November 2014)

Das steht da noch, du musst nur etwas nach rechts scrolleni


----------



## bassmantommy (19. November 2014)

Da muss man ja glatt das Fenster über den ganzen Bildschirm ziehen.... Oha...


----------



## Rosigatton (19. November 2014)

Ich brauche da nix scrollen


----------



## Stryke7 (19. November 2014)

bassmantommy schrieb:


> Da muss man ja glatt das Fenster über den ganzen Bildschirm ziehen.... Oha...


 
same here ...  mir wird die letzte Spalte ebenfalls komplett ausgeblendet;  ich dachte auch die ist weg.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (19. November 2014)

Will hier jetzt keine Werbung machen, aber komischerweiße muss ich beim Firefox seitlich Scrollen um die komplette Liste zu sehen und beim Chrome nicht


----------



## Rosigatton (19. November 2014)

Also bei mir wird die Liste voll normal dargestellt : Screenshot by Lightshot

Keine Ahnung, wieso manche scrollen müssen 

Würde mich aber auch interessieren, wieso, weshalb, warum


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. November 2014)

Kleiner Tipp: Wenn ihr "rauszoomt" (Strg + -), dann seht ihr die komplett.
Sie ist halt wirklich etwas breit, aber was will man machen?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. November 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Wenn ihr "rauszoomt" (Strg + -), dann seht ihr die komplett.
> Sie ist halt wirklich etwas breit, aber was will man machen?


 
Ganze einfach:  Wenn das Forum nicht die dicken grauen Ränder an den Seiten hätte, würde das auch ins Bild passen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. November 2014)

Das ist Werbefläche. Da wird sich garantiert nix ändern und das steht hier auch überhaupt nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. November 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Das ist Werbefläche. Da wird sich garantiert nix ändern und das steht hier auch überhaupt nicht zur Diskussion.


 Was bringt die?  

Ohne Adblocker sind das Forum und vor allem die Website ja mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr nutzbar,  deshalb wird hier vermutlich sowieso jeder nur sinnlose graue Ränder haben ...    

Aber ja,  ist offtopic.


----------



## sav (20. November 2014)

@Rosigatton

Welchen Browser nutzt du denn?

Vielleicht ist auch einfach nur dein Monitor viel größer als unsere.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. November 2014)

Mozilla Firefox, und mein Monitor ist ein 21,5" Fujitsu/Siemens mit 1680 x 1050   

Immerhin 16:9 oder 16:10


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (20. November 2014)

21220 | Seevetal | Maschen-Stelle-Harburg | PN oder Tel. | BossMode69 | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, OC, Kühlung, Upgrades, Treiber Installation.


----------



## drebbin (20. November 2014)

Willkommen in unserer Runde


----------



## -Shorty- (21. November 2014)

Konnte nun auch mal einem User helfen, er hatte seinen neuen PC seit Monaten in Einzelteilen daheim liegen.

psyCo90 hatte mich um Hilfe gebeten und an einem Freitag Nachmittag war die Sache in 3h bis zur Win-Installation gegessen. 
Natürlich geht das schneller aber mit fremder Hardware geht man doch etwas "gesitteter" um als mit den eigenen Sachen. 
Außerdem hab ich da auch "eigene" optische Ansprüche zum Innenleben, vor allem bei Cases mit Window.

Zum Schluss waren alle Happy und bisher scheint er wohl auch von Problemen verschont worden zu sein.

Gelungener Start ins Wochenende, vor allem wenn die eigene Woche nicht so erfüllend war.  

Top Thread und Grüße an Rossi.  

@Mod: Sollte das schon zu sehr OT sein, sry dafür.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. November 2014)

Nix da, dat is Feedback, kein OT  

Raffe ich auch nicht, wie man monatelang neue Hardware zuhause liegen haben kann   

Ich finde auch 2-3 Stunden für einen Zusammenbau völlig normal, Teile auspacken, immer wieder andere Gehäuse, Kühler, Kleinigkeiten, die einen schonmal etwas länger beschäftigen...

Grüße zurück, Shorty


----------



## Ion (22. November 2014)

Habe den OT mal entfernt.
Und ich finde es schade, stehe seit Jahren hier drin und bis jetzt hat sich noch niemand gemeldet


----------



## Rosigatton (22. November 2014)

Tut mir leid 

Hier im Pott ist auch monatelang nix, dann mal wieder 2-3 Anfragen in 4 Wochen.
Aber hier ist auch etwas mehr los, als in deiner Ecke 

´Tschuldigung für schon wieder OT  : Warst Du mal auf dem Herzberg-Festival ?


----------



## BertB (23. November 2014)

ich hatte jetzt schon zwei in den ersten zwei monaten,
war beides mal nett und erfolgreich 
gruß


----------



## Ion (23. November 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Tut mir leid
> Warst Du mal auf dem Herzberg-Festival ?


 Muss dir doch nicht Leid tun, dafür kannst du doch nichts 
Nein, da war ich bisher noch nicht.


----------



## shorty1990 (24. November 2014)

56377 | Nassau | Im Umkreis je nach Absprache | PN | shorty1990 | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung,Overclocking


----------



## Rosigatton (24. November 2014)

Willkommen im Klub 

Schnappt_Shorty


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. November 2014)

74405 | Gaildorf | Im Umkreis je nach Absprache | PN oder  Klick | MehlstaubtheCat | Overclocking, Zusammenbau, Wasserkühlung, Fehlersuche, Softwareinstallation, Windowsinstallation. Weit über 200+ PC gebaut ! Ich kann eigentlich alles


----------



## Rosigatton (24. November 2014)

Willkommen im Klub, Martin  

Hast Du vielleicht eine Erklärung, warum die PCGH-Seite momentan völlig spinnt ?


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. November 2014)

Kommt mir fast so als würde man die Seite umgestalten oder täuscht das?

 mfg


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. November 2014)

Es könnte sein das die Barthaare von Herr Wilke sich im Lüfter verfangen haben 

Ja mir fehlt der "Gefällt mir" Button auch ;(


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2014)

Moin, wäre nett wenn du meinen Eintrag ändern könntest.

22587 - Hamburg (Blankenese / Innenstadt / Alles was mit S-Bahn erreichbar ist).


----------



## Teutonnen (25. November 2014)

Könntest du mich bitte aus der Liste streichen? Ich werde diesem Forum wohl zeitnah den Rücken kehren. Dieses "Design" halte ich einfach nicht aus.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. November 2014)

Ich fand das alte Design auch besser, aber deswegen bleibe ich trotzdem dem Forum erhalten


----------



## Tischi89 (28. November 2014)

hey!

meinen eintrag bitte auf Göttingen, 37077 ändern...bin umgezogen.

Danke!


----------



## Rosigatton (28. November 2014)

Gebongt 

Bist Du mit Chiller zusammengezogen ?


----------



## Tischi89 (30. November 2014)

hehe ne aber es war echt nicht leicht ne geeignete WG zu finden die meinen preislichen vorstellungen entspricht...ganz schöner Unterschied zu Halle 

Wär aber sicher mal lustig ne Techniknerd WG aufzumachen. Kann den chiller ja mal fragen ob er lust hat


----------



## Stryke7 (30. November 2014)

Oder du ziehst in die Stadt einer technischen Universität,  dann gibt es an jeder Ecke solche WGs    Ich kenne da eine ...    Die Jungs haben eine eigene Cloud,  die ihre Mitglieder per RSS-Feed über Updates informiert,  und sich einen Pool gekauft der exakt ihre Terrasse ausfüllt


----------



## afyon03 (30. November 2014)

Hallo. Suche jemanden der mir bei einer Problemlösung behilflich sein könnte... ort wäre berlin, spandau. Danke schonmal...


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2014)

Moin afyon,

Du musst einfach ein paar Börliner von der Liste (1.Seite) anschreiben 

Grüße nach Spandau ausseem Pott
Rosi


----------



## SpatteL (5. Dezember 2014)

Bin auch mal dabei 

04703 | Leisnig  | 20-30km | PN | SpatteL | Zusammenbau und Installation PC allgem./Zusammenstellung und Zusammenbau Wasserkühlung

MfG


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Dezember 2014)

Willkommen im Klub, SpatteL 

Das nenne ich mal eine vorbildliche Anmeldung, von wegen Copy & Paste


----------



## SpatteL (5. Dezember 2014)

Man tut was man kann. 

Mach aber mal das Komma vor Wasserkühlung weg, ich meinte das als zwei Punkte(deswegen der / ):
1. Zusammenbau und Installation PC allgem.
2. Zusammenstellung und Zusammenbau *von* Wasserkühlung

MfG


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Dezember 2014)

Okidoki 

So genehm ?


----------



## SpatteL (5. Dezember 2014)

Jup, so passt es.

Beim Thema PC Zusammenstellen bin ich nämlich nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden(vor 7-8 Jahren war das noch anders), Zusammenbauen klappt aber noch.
Deswegen da nur Zusammenbau und Installation.
Dafür bin ich was das Thema Wakü angeht, mitten drin. 416 von 528 Beiträgen im Wakü Forum 

MfG


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Dezember 2014)

Hey Rosi !

Ich glaube du hast mich vergessen in die Liste einzutragen 

Klick

Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Dezember 2014)

Dat war der Tach, als die Seite gesponnen hat/umgestaltet wurde 

Jetzt biste aber eingetragen


----------



## Nickles (10. Dezember 2014)

HI 

Suche jemanden der mit bei der Reinigung des gesamten Pcs inkl darauffolgenden Umbau (neues Gehäuse wird gleichzeitig bereitstehen) hilft.
Mittlerweile ist meine HD 7970 nah am Erstickungstod D:

Wen also irgendwer nach Trier kommen könnte und mir helfen könnte wäre ich ihm ewig dankbar.
Komplette Übernahme der Reisekosten, zudem kann er als Bonus das alte Gehäuse und die alten Gehäuse Lüfter mitnehmen falls er dafür Verwendung/ Interesse hat (=

Nur an dem System hängt sehr vieles deshalb müsste es wirklich jemand sein der sehr viel Erfahrung hat.
Ich habe auch bereits bei einigen Shops angefragt, die machen das zwar auch bei mir zuhause das würde aber 200 euro aufwärts Kosten ( kann ich mir ja eig gleich ne neue 7970 kaufen Oo)

In Hoffnung
Nick


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Dezember 2014)

Moin Nick,

ich konnte weder in unserer, noch in der Helferliste der Base jemanden aus Trier finden, aber auf Luxx ist jemand registriert, den solltest Du mal kontakten  :

Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## Nickles (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Rosi, danke für deine Antwort 

Edit: Hui der ist ja sogar Redakteur :O


----------



## Adi1 (10. Dezember 2014)

Nickles schrieb:


> Edit: Hui der ist ja sogar Redakteur :O



Nee, der ist genau so eine Pappnase, wie wir alle.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Dezember 2014)

Dem Redakteur ist nix zu schwör 

@ Nick

Ich verwalte nur die Liste


----------



## Mario_b (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

ich suche jemandem aus dem Raum Hamburg (Harvestehude , U-Bahn Hallerstrasse die Ecke) für ein recht spezielles Problem :

Kurz gesagt, mein vor kurzem selbst zusammengebauter (nicht übertakteter!) PC geht beim spielen dauernd aus und ich erhalte einen Error 41 im windows Eventlog (Kernel Power loss), offensichtliche Sachen wie ein zu schwaches oder defektes Netzteil habe ich aber bereits ausgeschlossen denke ich, eine genauere Beschreibung der Schritte die ich schon getestet habe findet sich in nachhfolgendem Beitrag, dort wurde mir auch empfohlen mich einmal hier zu melden 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...us-kernel-power-loss-id-41-a.html#post7024325

Ich vermute, dass irgendwo nicht genug Spannung ankommt (oder zuviel?) , leider habe ich mich noch nie mit Übertaktung beschäftigt, und kann somit auch im Bios nicht wirklich erkennen wo vielleicht ein zu geringer/ hoher Wert eingestellt ist.

Ich suche also jemanden , der sich in diesem Bereich auskennt - das Problem ist absolut reproduzierbar.:  Wenn ich das Bios auf Werkseinstellungen lasse geht die Kiste nach ein paar Minuten in Elite Dangerous aus, wenn ich mit den Voreinstellungen von Asus im Mainboard herumexperimentiere (nennt sich EZ Tuning Wizard und soll leichte Übertaktung mit voreingestellten, optimieten Werten bieten), geht die Kiste schon nach ein paar Sekunden in Elite Dangerous (oder Battlefield4) aus statt Minuten.  

Mein Setup : Asus Maximus Hero VII 
Intel i7 4790k
32 GB 2400mhz G.Skill Kit (4*8gb)
2x MSI GTX980 4G (SLI)
Samsung SSD 850
Win 8.1 64bit

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Kontaktaufnahme durch jemanden freuen der sich das zutraut, selbst wenn am Ende "nur" herauskommt, dass ein bestimmtes Teil Defekt ist und ausgetauscht werden muss wäre ich schon einen Riesenschritt weiter, es treibt mich jetzt seit knapp `nem Monat in den Wahnsinn 

Mit besten Grüßen aus Hamburg!

Mario 
mabraune@gmail.com oder per PN , ich rufe auch gerne zurück!


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Dezember 2014)

Willkommen im Forum, Mario 

Du solltest einfach mal ein paar Hamburger aus der Helferliste kontakten 

Sieht ganz klar nach nem einfachen Treiberkonflikt aus : Gerätemanager Fehlermeldung 41

Das DPP10 850 Watt hat definitiv genug Power für deine Teile.

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## Drayygo (13. Dezember 2014)

Moin moin..Ich suche einen engagierten Helfer in Kiel (oder auch Umgebung), der sich bereit erklären würde, mir mit dem Zusammenbau von folgendem System 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22005679f66962c6bba964aa11baa9c55fa4258b4590a zu helfen..
Super wäre, wenn es noch diesen Monat klappen könnte...für Speis und Trank (und eventuell ein Bierchen in der Kneipe(HotRock, ziemlich cooler Metalschuppen in Kiel) nach erledigter Arbeit, sollte Lust vorhanden sein)
würde ich natürlich sorgen, sowie ggfs. Anfahrtskosten von weiter entfernten Helfern übernehmen.
Gruß, Patrick


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Dezember 2014)

Moin Patrick,

Du musst die Leute kontakten 

Einer unserer Mods wohnt bei dir in Kiel : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/41669-gxgamer.html

Hier ist auch noch einer eingetragen : Liste von Helfern für den Zusammenbau (jetzt auch in deiner Nähe) - ComputerBase Forum

Und noch ein paar Nordlichter : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]

Grüße (mir die Mädels vom HotRock ) aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## Drayygo (13. Dezember 2014)

Joar, gxGamer hab ich schon angeschrieben, da warte ich noch auf Antwort, will ja nicht drängen.
Danke auf jeden Fall für die anderen Links, und klar richte Ich grüße aus dem pott aus


----------



## Drayygo (17. Dezember 2014)

Öhm...Mein Zeug ist jetzt da, ich hab auch (glaube ich) alles soweit angeschlossen, nur bevor ich das Ding in Betrieb nehme, hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen.. (Am besten, wenn sich jemand im TS erbarmen würde, mit mir eine Checkliste durchzugehen.
Ansonsten hätte ich erstmal: Muss ich bei meiner Sapphire Radeon XFX Double Dissipation R9 280 beide 6löchrigen "Buchsen" mit den Kabeln vom NT verbinden?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Dezember 2014)

Ja musst du. So viele Fragen?


----------



## Drayygo (17. Dezember 2014)

Sooo..Sorry für den Doppelpost...Aber...Ich habe jetzt alle Komponenten auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen (GraKa, Lüfter (ist das da egal, wo ich die reinstecke? Hab dafür die "Ch.Fan 1-x Stöpsel genommen), SSD (Hab keine HDD), RAM, CPU)..Dann das NT und hab von dem zur
SSD ein Kabel verstöpselt, dann den ganz großen Stecker, dann den Stecker für die CPU (gibt nur einen der passt, oder irre ich mich da?) und zu guter letzt die beiden Buchsen von der GraKa zugestöpselt...hab ich was wichtiges vergessen oder kaputt gemacht?
Achja, das System Panel ist natürlich auch angeklemmt.. (das gestanzte Dreieck ist doch der + - Channel, oder?)


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Dezember 2014)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Öhm...Mein Zeug ist jetzt da, ich hab auch (glaube ich) alles soweit angeschlossen, nur bevor ich das Ding in Betrieb nehme, hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen.. (Am besten, wenn sich jemand im TS erbarmen würde, mit mir eine Checkliste durchzugehen.
> Ansonsten hätte ich erstmal: Muss ich bei meiner Sapphire Radeon XFX Double Dissipation R9 280 beide 6löchrigen "Buchsen" mit den Kabeln vom NT verbinden?



Meld dich doch mal bei Kollegen MehlstaubtheCat, der nimmt gerne Leute in seinen TS und hilft denen weiter 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...fetelefon-via-teamspeak-zusammenstellung.html


----------



## Drayygo (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab mal bei ihm gepostet, da ich viel zu viele Kabel/Schrauben übrig habe (deutlich mehr als beim durchschnittlichen IKEA Schrank!)


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Dezember 2014)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Hab mal bei ihm gepostet, da ich viel zu viele Kabel/Schrauben übrig habe (deutlich mehr als beim durchschnittlichen IKEA Schrank!)



Alles klar, kein Problem


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2014)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Hab mal bei ihm gepostet, da ich viel zu viele Kabel/Schrauben übrig habe (deutlich mehr als beim durchschnittlichen IKEA Schrank!)



Das ist normal. Du brauchst nicht alle Schrauben die beim Case bei sind.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. Dezember 2014)

Oder beim Schrank.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Dezember 2014)

Wäre mal ein interessanter Versuch:  Kann man einen PC bauen, der exakt die mitgelieferten Schrauben und Zubehör nutzt?


----------



## Nikitaman (19. Dezember 2014)

ich glaube nicht


----------



## frozenvein (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin hier auch dabei! hab gesehen dass hier nur einer aus dem Saarland ist.

66787 | Wadgassen | 50km | PN/ email: s.jung93@hotmail.de | Frozenvein | Zusammenbau,Problemlösung,Beratung


----------



## d3Konsti (27. Dezember 2014)

Hey ihr lieben! Ich möchte mich gerne daran wagen meinen eigenen Computer zusammen zu schrauben. Was genau sollte ich hier beachten bzw. wie sollte ich mich vorbereiten? Brauche ich besondere Schraubenzieher/Schrauben oder sonst was? Sollte ich mir hier jmd der in der Nähe wohnt zu Hilfe suchen?

Lieben Gruß,
Konstantin


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Dezember 2014)

Moin Konstantin,

wenn jemad in deiner Nähe wohnt, schick dem eine PN, kann nicht schaden.

Ansonsten wäre es hilfreich zu wissen, was für Hardware Du kaufen willst oder schon gekauft hast ?

Wenn Du Lego kannt, kriegst Du aber auch einen PC zusammengeschraubt : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jTcS_S_2_LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Dezember 2014)

Das einzigste Problem was ich immer wieder habe ist die "POWER LED, POWER SW, RESET, HDD LED" Belegung.
Der Rest ist mehr oder wenig Idiotensicher.
Wobei,wenn man mal was falsch Steckt ,Tötet man meistens seinen Rechner *nicht* ,es Funktioniert nur nicht.
(bei besagten Anschlüssen)
Man sollte aber drauf Achten,keine Statische Spannung auf Empfindliche Bauteile zu leiten (kurz Erden).
Auch keine Kontakte (Graka,Ram mit den Fingern anfassen)
Nicht zu viel Wärmeleitpaste Aufzutragen,weniger ist mehr.
Und keine Extreme Gewalt auf das Mobo und Stecker anzuwenden.
Evt. sich vorher mal die Gewinde ansehen und Kapieren ,das es verschieden feine Schrauben gibt,nicht mit Gewalt einschrauben.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Dezember 2014)

@KillerPfote

Jepp, die kleinen, pieseligen Stecker für PWR LED etc. nerven mich auch immer  
Aber entweder steht +/- drauf, oder es ist ein (sehr schwer zu erkennendes) kleines Dreieck drauf, das ist immer +

Und die Schrauben für die Abstandhalter vom Mainboard teste ich alle einmal eben vor dem Einbau, sicher ist sicher 
Habe ganz am Anfang mal eine minimal zu große genommen.
Als ich das gemerkt habe und die wieder rausschrauben wollte, habe ich natürlich den Abstandhalter anstatt die Schraube rausgedreht


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Dezember 2014)

Ja Abstandshalter ist auch noch ein Gutes Thema welches man vor dem Einbau des MOBO im Auge behalten sollte.
Das Möglichst unter jedem Schraubenloch,ein Abstandshalter Eingeschraubt werden muß.
Mein Größter Fail........Ram Falsch herum eingesteckt.
Es war sehr Dunkel ich konnte nicht wirklich die Kerben des Ram sehen.
Auch ging der Ram immer sehr schwer rein.
Deswegen ist es mir nicht Aufgefallen^^.
Rechner versagte den Dienst und es roch Angebrannt^^.
MOBO Platt und ein Ram-Riegel.

Auf dem Zweiten Ram Slot von unten sind die Schmauchspuren noch zu sehen^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(muss doch meine Neue Kammera mal einsetzen )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fazit: Immer für ausreichend Licht im Arbeitsbereich Sorgen und lieber den Rechner Abbauen und Gut Sichtbar (auf dem Tisch) Platzieren.
Sonnst kann es Teuer werden ^^.


----------



## d3Konsti (29. Dezember 2014)

Hey ich nochmal! 

habe mir nun alle Teile bestellt und möchte sobald die Teile dort sind anfangen mit dem zusammen bauen. 

Benötigt man noch irgendwas? Schrauben/Kabelbinder/Abstandshalter? oder sollte alles bei den Teilen dabei sein?

Außerdem: empfehlt ihr einen extra Kühler? 

gruß
Konsti


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. Dezember 2014)

Genug Sata Kabel? Beim Mainboard sind 2 dabei. 

Rest ist dabei. Schraubendreher wäre ganz praktisch. 

Son Brocken Eco ist immer gut.


----------



## simon501 (30. Dezember 2014)

Echt coole Sache, würde mich dann auch gerne eintragen lassen 

8793(Österreich) | Trofaiach | Bezirk Leoben,Bruck/Mürzzuschlag,Graz,einfach Anfragen | PN, Email: simrieck@gmail.com | simon501 | Konfiguration/Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Auf/Umrüstung,Problemlösung (bitte Anfragen, kann nicht bei allem helfen)


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Dezember 2014)

Als ich meinen PC vor ca. 2 Monaten zusammengebaut habe, habe ich alle aus Wien stammenden Leute von der Liste kontaktiert.

Fazit: *1* von 5 hat es überhaupt für nötig gehalten, zu antworten. Der hat dann plötzlich nicht mehr geantworet ..

Wie auch immer - PC selbst zusammengebaut - KEINE Probleme gehabt.
mMn sollte mann die Kollegen wieder austragen


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Dezember 2014)

Hm naja, man könnte zumindest mal 1-2x pro Jahr gucken, ob die User denn überhaupt noch aktiv sind.  Eine Rückmeldefrist oder sowas einführen.   Wäre aber sehr viel Arbeit für den TE.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. Januar 2015)

hab ein Kandidaten der dringen hilfe brauch, hier zum tread, http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...andby-nicht-mehr-ein-warum-2.html#post7069347


----------



## d3Konsti (5. Januar 2015)

Benötigt man irgendwelche Besonderen Schraubendreher wenn man seinen PC zusammen bauen möchte? Reichen 0815 Kreuz/Schlitz? Oder sind die zu groß ? Und sind Abstandshalter beim Motherboard dabei? Wenn nein wo kann man die günstig kaufen ?


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2015)

Ein Standard Kreuz langt aus.
Nimm aber einen langen und möglichst einen mit Magnetkopf.
Abstandshalter sind beim Case dabei.


----------



## Jonas (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mir einen PC bzw. die Hardware gekauft, und war nun dabei den zusammenzubauen. Allerdings habe ich glaube ich ein Problem: 
Und zwar glaube ich, dass der CPU-Kühler (EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO) nicht kompatibel ist zu dem Mainboard (ASRock FM2A88M Extreme4+). 

Die Halterung ist nämlich zu groß und geht über Kondensatoren (berührt diese aber nicht (siehe Bild)).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ist das so trotzdem in Ordnung oder muss ich mir ein anderes Mainboard / anderen Kühler besorgen? Wenn ja, welches würdet ihr empfehlen? Als CPU habe ich A10-7800. 

Danke und viele Grüße, 
Jonas


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2015)

Jonas schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir einen PC bzw. die Hardware gekauft, und war nun dabei den zusammenzubauen. Allerdings habe ich glaube ich ein Problem:
> Und zwar glaube ich, dass der CPU-Kühler (EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO) nicht kompatibel ist zu dem Mainboard (ASRock FM2A88M Extreme4+).
> ...



Nein,  du kannst aber die mittleren Streben aus der Halterung rausnehmen.  Der Kühler sitzt nur auf zwei Schrauben.  Diese seltsame Konstruktion dort ist vermutlich für den Fall gedacht, dass du den Kühler um 90° gedreht verbauen möchtest.


Allerdings hat Asrock auch die gesamte Spannungswandlung extrem weit nach innen gesetzt, sieht tatsächlich etwas unüblich aus.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Januar 2015)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande, erst CPU einsetzen, dann CPU-Kühler montieren. Insbesondere bei Intel-Boards mit den empfindlichen Pins empfehlenswert


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Januar 2015)

Wenn es ein Intel wäre


----------



## Jonas (6. Januar 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Jonas (6. Januar 2015)

Und da ist das nächste / größere Problem 
Der Rechner ist nun zusammengebaut, allerdings geht er nicht an -.-

Wenn ich das Netzteil anmache, blinkt die Maus einmal ganz kurz auf, und auch die Musikanlage macht einen ganz kurzen dumpfen Ton, so als würde man das AUX-Kabel iwo einstecken bei aufgedrehten Boxen. Also Strom scheint das Mainboard zu haben. 

Allerdings passiert danach überhaupt nichts mehr. Nirgendswo leuchtet ein Lämpchen /weiß nicht ob das Mainboard oder das Netzteil eine Status-LED oder sowas hat. Wenn ich auf den Power-Knopf drücke, tut sich einfach gar nichts. Ich habe ein 300W-Netzteil, könnte das zu wenig Leistung haben?
Ich mache gleich/heute Abend mal vom Mainboard und allen Steckverbindungen Fotos und zeige die euch 

Danke und VG, 
Jonas


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Januar 2015)

Du müsstest einmal alle Teile auflisten, die Du verbaut hast.

Die ATX 2 x 4 Pin Stromversorgung für die CPU nicht vergessen ?
Die kommt meist oben links auf das Mainboard.

Sitzen die RAM Riegel richtig, und in den richtigen Slots ?

Plus/Minus vom Power On/Off Schalter nicht vertauscht ? (Die klitzekleinen Stecker vom Gehäuse)

Abstandhalter vom Mainboard nicht vergessen, und keinen davon zuviel, an der falschen Stelle ?


----------



## Jonas (6. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Hilfe 
Problem hat sich nun selbst gelöst, auf einmal ging er an -.-


----------



## d3Konsti (8. Januar 2015)

Muss man sich Wärmeleitpaste selber kaufen oder ist die irgendwo dabei? Motherboard/Gehäuse/CPU ?


----------



## Laudian (8. Januar 2015)

Die ist üblicherweise beim CPU-Kühler dabei. Auf den Boxed Kühlern von Intel ist etwas WLP drauf, bei anderen Kühlern liegt die meist in einer kleinen Tüte bei.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Januar 2015)

d3Konsti schrieb:


> Muss man sich Wärmeleitpaste selber kaufen oder ist die irgendwo dabei? Motherboard/Gehäuse/CPU ?



Für gewöhnlich ist beim CPU-Kühler welche dabei.  Kann aber nicht schaden, was vernünftiges selbst zu holen, dann hat man auch noch was da wenn man den Kühler nochmal runternehmen muss.


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Januar 2015)

Paste ist immer beim Kühler dabei, musst Du nicht extra kaufen, kann aber nicht schaden etwas extra im Haus zu haben : Produktvergleich Paste

Nur kein Liquid Metal bei einer neuen CPU nehmen, dann ist die Garantie futsch  

Beim boxed Kühler sind schon kleine Wärmeleitpads auf dem Kühlerboden, bei einem separat gekauften Kühler ist eine extra Tube (oder Spritze) Paste dabei.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Januar 2015)

Hi Rosi, 

streich mich mal bitte aus der Liste, vorübergehend. Hatte dich schon mal gebeten, aber das schien wohl etwas untergegangen zu sein, danke dir!


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Januar 2015)

Okay, aber nur vorübergehend


----------



## jkox11 (9. Januar 2015)

Knall mich auch auf die Liste Rosi  

Wird Zeit, dass Luxemburger hier geholfen wird  
Als Wohnort Remich (Luxemburg), alles im Umkreis also, ergo ganz Luxemburg  

Was mache ich? 
Zusammenbau, Konfiguration, Beratung, Übertaktung, Fehlersuche sowie Problemlösung  

Super Initiative nochmal. Auch nach 1 1/2 Jahren bin ich noch immer verwundert auf diese Hilfe  

P.S.: Im Chrome sieht man bei 100% Zoom nicht die ganze Liste, muss die auf 67% stellen die ganze Tabelle auszuweiten. Vielleicht hab ich es vorher nie gemerkt oder es hat was mit dem neuem Design zu tun. Kannst du da wat machen?


----------



## ich656 (10. Januar 2015)

Servus, 
ich suche jemanden der mir mei MB und CPU mit AM3 Sockel testen kann.
Es geht darum, dass das System nicht mehr geht und ich gerne Wissen würde was von beiden Defekt ist. 

Bitte melden per PN.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2015)

ich656 schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich suche jemanden der mir mei MB und CPU mit AM3 Sockel testen kann.
> Es geht darum, dass das System nicht mehr geht und ich gerne Wissen würde was von beiden Defekt ist.
> 
> Bitte melden per PN.



Wäre dafür ganz gut zu wissen, wo du denn bist    Dann kannst du auch gleich selbst in die Liste schauen, und dir jemanden raussuchen, der in deiner Umgebung wohnt.


----------



## ich656 (10. Januar 2015)

PLZ 86554

Würde aber auch verschicken.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2015)

Du kannst ja erstmal einen der lokalen Nutzer fragen, das wäre bestimmt eifnacher und schneller. Es gibt einen Eintrag in Ingolstadt, zwei in Augsburg eine ziemlich viele in München.


----------



## DaMoffi (11. Januar 2015)

Könnt mich auch mal eintragen ... unter der Woche zwar relativ wenig Zeit, aber ansonsten einfach anfragen.

3910x-3913x, 39175, 39291, 39288 | Magdeburg, Biederitz, Möser, Burg | Umkreis auf Anfrage | PN | nmf | Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Windowsinstallation, Rest auf Anfrage


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (12. Januar 2015)

würe mich auch auf die Liste schreiben

als erster in Kärnten  

Österreich / Kärnten / Klagenfurt  
Umkreis ca 30 km 
Zusammenbau Hardware, Softwareprobleme, Fehlersuche allgemein, Netwerktechnik (WLAN, LAN, Router usw), Wasserkühlungen, Modding... Alles andere auf Anfrag

Arbeite seit 6 Jahren als IT techniker ... zuerst im Hard - Software Bereich ( 1st $ 2nd level support) seit ca 2 jahren in der Netwerktechnik (Planung, Fehlersuche, Instandhaltung usw)

lg stefan


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Januar 2015)

Hi Stefan,

endlich ein Kärntner 

IT Techniker im Hard- und Softwarebereich, und dann ein 750 Watt Netzteil  

Ich trage dich natürlich trotzdem in die Liste ein 

Grüße an den schönen Wörthersee aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (12. Januar 2015)

danke  

ich weiß ist überdimensioniert  hätte es nicht genommen wenn nicht ein arbeitskollege mit eine super aktion besorgt hätte ( Kennt wen bei nen Onlineshop....war überschussware )

da sagt man nicht nein   .... wenn man nur den einkaufspreis bezahlt

schöne grüsse zurück


----------



## gorgeous188 (14. Januar 2015)

Würde mich auch gerne eintragen lassen 

86165
Augsburg
100km Umkreis gegen Benzinkostenerstattung
PN
Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Installation, Silent, Problemlösung, Reparatur, Aufrüstung, Internet und Netzwerk
eventuell Lötarbeiten
kein OC, keine Spieleoptimierung

Ich schraube seit etwa 10 Jahren an PCs und hatte so ziemlich jeden Prozessor seit dem Pentium 2 schon mal in der Hand. Das "Highlight" war eine Schnittwunde über alle vier Finger verursacht von einem _scharfen_ Fujitsu Siemens Gehäuse


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Januar 2015)

Willkommen im Klub, Gorgeous 

Grüss mir die Augsburger Puppenkiste aussem Pott 
Rosi


----------



## gorgeous188 (14. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich das nächste Mal dran vorbeikomme gerne


----------



## Arjab (23. Januar 2015)

Ich will auch! Hier die Daten:

37077 | Göttingen | Raum Göttingen, was man so mit dem Rad erreicht | PN | Arjab93 | Kaufberatung, Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Installation, Problemlösung, das volle Programm 
Die Liste ist übrigens wirklich ungünstig skaliert. Ich sehe gerade so die ersten drei Spalten..


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Januar 2015)

Das mit dem skalieren könnte höchstens ein Mod ändern, denke ich.

Musst halt ein bisschen verkleinern


----------



## Neronimo (24. Januar 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das mit dem skalieren könnte höchstens ein Mod ändern, denke ich.
> 
> Musst halt ein bisschen verkleinern



Wie verkleiner ich die Tabelle  so dass ich alles sehen kann?Ich sehe alles bis zum Namen,aber was die alle machen/können kann ich nur so halb lesen...
Bitte um Hilfe oder Tipps.


----------



## coroc (24. Januar 2015)

welchen browser nutzt du denn?

Ich nutzte Firefox 34.01 und kann alles sehen...


----------



## beren2707 (24. Januar 2015)

Neronimo schrieb:


> Wie verkleiner ich die Tabelle  so dass ich alles sehen kann?Ich sehe alles bis zum Namen,aber was die alle machen/können kann ich nur so halb lesen...
> Bitte um Hilfe oder Tipps.


Möchte als Mod nicht unbedingt in den Ursprungs-Post eingreifen, da je nach Skalierung/Auflösung alle Inhalte lesbar sind. Ich würde dir empfehlen, den Beitrag zu zitieren und im dort kopierten Inhalt die nötigen Informationen zu entnehmen. Sollte es bei Dir nicht klappen, kann ich auch gerne für Dich die entsprechenden Details auslesen und Dir diese zukommen lassen.


----------



## Neronimo (24. Januar 2015)

Derzeit brauche ich zwar keine Hilfe aber bald werde ich vielleicht jmd. brauchen der All-in-one Wasserkühlungen installiert + OC.Aber das hat noch Zei bis ca. Mai-Juni.Aber ich will mich jetzt schonmal vorbereiten...


----------



## beren2707 (24. Januar 2015)

Je nach Wohngebiet (und entsprechender Verfügbarkeit williger Helfer) würde ich dir empfehlen, eine frühzeitige Anfrage bzgl. Hilfe zu stellen.  Hatte schon einige Male recht kurzfristige Anfragen und wäre sehr gerne ein bisschen vorgewarnt gewesen. AiO-Wakü-Installation + OC sollte allerdings auch ohne Vorwarnung machbar sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Januar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Je nach Wohngebiet (und entsprechender Verfügbarkeit williger Helfer) würde ich dir empfehlen, eine frühzeitige Anfrage bzgl. Hilfe zu stellen.  Hatte schon einige Male recht kurzfristige Anfragen und wäre sehr gerne ein bisschen vorgewarnt gewesen. AiO-Wakü-Installation + OC sollte allerdings auch ohne Vorwarnung machbar sein.



Jupp, hatte ich auch schon     Zusammenbauen und co ist ja kein Thema wenns zeitlich passt,  aber für OC sind ein paar Stunden Vorlaufzeit schon gut. Bei Hardware die ich noch nicht kenne recherchiere ich dann häufig erstmal, was denn so übliche OC-Werte sind und ob die Sachen irgendwelche speziellen Verhaltensweisen haben.


----------



## Neronimo (24. Januar 2015)

So wie ich dass gesehen habe ist der nächste in meiner Umgebung aus Offenburg


----------



## acidburn1811 (24. Januar 2015)

STRG  & Minus oder Plus probiert


----------



## drebbin (25. Januar 2015)

Endlich...unter Schützenhilfe durch den Adi habe ich auch mal jmd helfen können^^ 

Und da es nichtmal ganz glatt gelaufen war habe ich sogar selber noch etwas dazugelernt und Rudi-Brudi hat tatkräftig mit angepackt 

Ein paar Feineinstellungen müssen wir nochmal durchgehen aber insgesamt passt das Ergebnis.

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Affliction (26. Januar 2015)

Hi, mein Nick hat sich von 4303 auf Affliction geändert, wäre cool wenn das in der Liste ausgetauscht wird. 
Danke.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Januar 2015)

Geändert


----------



## Adi1 (26. Januar 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Endlich...unter Schützenhilfe durch den Adi habe ich auch mal jmd helfen können^^
> 
> Und da es nichtmal ganz glatt gelaufen war habe ich sogar selber noch etwas dazugelernt und Rudi-Brudi hat tatkräftig mit angepackt
> 
> ...



Ja, leider hatte ich am letzten WE keine Zeit. 

Deswegen hatte ich Rudi-Brudi drebbin empfohlen, da ich schon mal das Vergnügen hatte,

ihm persönlich kennenzulernen.

Und soweit wie ich höre, ist Rudi-Bruni auch zufrieden, mit der Arbeit.


----------



## Affliction (26. Januar 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Geändert



Is'n Träumchen. [emoji5]️


----------



## MasT3rH (27. Januar 2015)

Habe schon sehr lange nach so einem Threat gesucht, will gerne helfen aber alle Freunde sind schon mit neuen PCs versorgt 

59425 | Unna | 20 km + | PN, Mail: hreger92@gmail.com | MasT3rH | Planung, Zusammenbau, Windows, Troubleshooting

Nach Absprache auch möglich:

33142 | Büren | 10 km+ nach Absprache | PN, Mail: hreger92@gmail.com | MasT3rH | Planung, Zusammenbau, Windows, Troubleshooting


----------



## drebbin (27. Januar 2015)

@ Adi
Freut mich zu hören das er mich nicht aus dem Fenster schmeißen wollte 

Die Sache mit der CPU-Temperatur ist mir allerdings selber noch etwas rätselhaft - aber ich habe ihn schon in die Hände unserer staubigen Mehlkatze weitergeleitet.
Seit ich mir bei ihm den Dark Rock Pro 3 so angesehen habe hat es mich nun auch gekitzelt ob ich für meinen Rechenknecht nun auch so ein Vieh aufs Mainboard schnalle - wenn ja baust du mir denn dann ein


----------



## Ruptet (28. Januar 2015)

Wer die 100 zum zusammenbauen sparen will, immer gerne  ich musste sie bei meinem ersten pc zahlen 

1160 <> Wien <> bin mobil daher ganz Wien aber weil parkpickerl nur begrenzt unter der Woche <> private Nachricht <> zusammenbauen und Installieren

Sorry bin am handy, habs sogut wie möglich gemacht.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Januar 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> @ Adi
> Seit ich mir bei ihm den Dark Rock Pro 3 so angesehen habe hat es mich nun auch gekitzelt ob ich für meinen Rechenknecht nun auch so ein Vieh aufs Mainboard schnalle - wenn ja baust du mir denn dann ein



Freilich, dass wäre kein Problem. 

Zwecks Termin, melde Dich bitte per PN bei mir.


----------



## Sascha1879 (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo ihr lieben Helfer,

ist jemand aus Berlin hier noch aktiv? Haben einen angeschrieben, bzw. wollte ihn anschreiben, aber da kam die Meldung, das der benutzer nicht privat angeschrieben werden möchte oder gesperrt ist.

Liebe Grüße, 

Sascha


----------



## Adi1 (3. Februar 2015)

Sascha1879 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben Helfer,
> 
> ist jemand aus Berlin hier noch aktiv? Haben einen angeschrieben, bzw. wollte ihn anschreiben, aber da kam die Meldung, das der benutzer nicht privat angeschrieben werden möchte oder gesperrt ist.
> 
> Liebe Grüße,



Da gibt es noch andere http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Februar 2015)

Oder es gibt mich  Ich baue dir deinen Rechner über Skype zusammen.

Wenn Interesse besteht "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak" (Signatur Link)

Gruß


----------



## Gotcha83 (8. Februar 2015)

41068| Mönchengladbach | 10 KM | raphael@bornemeier.eu | Gotcha83 |  Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Diagnose, Netzwerkfragen (Bin Fachinfomatiker-Systemintegration) Gerne auch via Teamviewer


----------



## cultraider (9. Februar 2015)

Mal bitte bei mir in die LIste schreiben, dass ich bis Juni pausiere, da ich zur Zeit leider Schichtdienst habe.
Ab dann bin ich wieder voll da 

Danke


----------



## EX-Buzz (18. Februar 2015)

18059l | Rostock | 10km | PN,ex-buzz@web.de | EX-Buzz | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Windows

Der Nord-Osten ist zu wenige vertreten hier


----------



## LetsPatrick_de (19. Februar 2015)

46537l |Dinslaken | Auto vorhanden | PN, letspatrick@gmail.com | LetsPatrick_de | Planung, Zusammenbau, Aufrüstung, OC, Problemlösung, Modding, Windows Installierung und Virus Beseitigung


----------



## Watertouch (20. Februar 2015)

Mache auch mit. 
41849 | Wassenberg | Umkreis von ca 30 KM | PN Watertouch | Skype Warriorcraft1906 | Zusammenstellung, Beratung, Zusammenbau, Hardwaretechnische Problemlösung ( nicht Software! )

Mal gucken ob sich jemand meldet. Würde mich freuen. Glaube in dem Gebiet hat sich noch niemand gemeldet.


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Februar 2015)

Ich bin jetzt so grob 1,5 Jahre dabei und habe bislang vier Leuten helfen dürfen, mit etwas Geduld lohnt sich das also  Zuletzt hab ich in eine kleine Sardinenbüchse eine GTX 970 und ein E10 500W eingebaut und der Besitzer ist nun happy


----------



## Gigabyte (21. Februar 2015)

47249 Duisburg | 10km | post@r-nebelung.de | Zusammenstellen, Zusammenbauen, Einrichten, Festplatten klonen, Fehlerbehebung


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Februar 2015)

Ist auch sehr verschieden. Bis vor einem Jahr hatte ich  auch keine Anfragen, seit ich in einer größeren Stadt wohne kommen die schon fast regelmäßig. 
Macht aber Spaß, und man lernt nette Leute kennen


----------



## Hennemi (22. Februar 2015)

34134 | Kassel| Kreis Kassel | PN | Hennemi | Zusammenbau,  Windowsinstallation, GPU-Kühlerumbau


----------



## Valadur83 (22. Februar 2015)

44357 | Dortmund/Grenze Castrop | 15 km | PN | valadur83 | Aufrüsten, Zusammenbau, Einrichten, Windows, Partitonierungen, klonen etc.


----------



## nonm (26. Februar 2015)

40237 | Düsseldorf | 5-10km| PN , Skype (litekeys.epvp) | nonm | Zusammenbau, Aufrüstung, Reinigung, PC-Installation, Kaufberatung


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Februar 2015)

Moin nonm,

eventüll solltest Du deine Whatsapp-Nummer nicht hier posten (obwohl dies ja ein seriöses Forum ist) 

Ich habe die erstmal weggelassen, kann ich nachtragen, wenn Du willst


----------



## nonm (26. Februar 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Moin nonm,
> 
> eventüll solltest Du deine Whatsapp-Nummer nicht hier posten (obwohl dies ja ein seriöses Forum ist)
> 
> Ich habe die erstmal weggelassen, kann ich nachtragen, wenn Du willst



ist entfernt


----------



## Stefan84 (3. März 2015)

99880 | Waltershausen | Kreise GTH, WAK, EF, SM, ARN, IK | PN | Stefan84 | Zusammenbau, Auf-/Umrüstung, Druckereinrichtung, WLAN-Einrichtung, Windows-Installation, Treiber-Updates, Gehäuse-Optimierungen, Kaufberatung, Reinigung

Sollte glaube ich für den Anfang reichen, falls doch was fehlt, bitte kurze PN an mich


----------



## ricoroci (3. März 2015)

90451
Nürnberg
nach Absprache;  Auto vorhanden 
PN
ricoroci
Alles Mögliche, Nachfragen


----------



## JoXTheXPo (5. März 2015)

Wäre auch dabei! 91575| Windsbach| 0-30km |PN| JoXTheXPo| Zusammenbau, Bisschen Casemod gedöns und Windows installieren


----------



## drebbin (6. März 2015)

Bei mir gibt es ein update,
da ich auf Montage bin. Bin immer 2 Wochen Rülzheim(PLZ 76761) und 1 Woche Zuhause(PLZ 01705). Ich kann also in beiden Bereichen helfen, es muss nur zeitig genug vorher besprochen werden.
Zuhause geht aber vorerst nur bis 15.00 und auf Montage hängt es von der Arbeit ab, sonntags habe ich aber oft ganztags die Möglichkeit.

MFG Drebbin


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. März 2015)

Guten Morgen.

Ich würde mich gern eintragen lassen. 

*Montag-Donnerstag*

09217 | Burgstädt | 20km* | PN | Pseudoephedrin | Beratung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Installation, Übertakten, Wasserkühlung

*Freitag-Sonntag*

08132 | Mülsen | 20km* | PN | Pseudoephedrin | Beratung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Installation, Übertakten, Wasserkühlung

* Auf Anfrage auch weiter


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Ich würde mich gern eintragen lassen.
> 
> ...



Herzlich Willkommen, Alter Sachse.


----------



## retroelch (31. März 2015)

Ich würde mich auch gern  mal eintragen lassen.   

Montag - Donnerstag:

42657 | Solingen und Umgebung | 20km | PN | Retroelch | Beratung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Installation, Übertakten, Wasserkühlung

Samstag - Sonntag:

42657 | Solingen und Umgebung | 20km | PN | Retroelch | Beratung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Installation, Übertakten, Wasserkühlung


----------



## QuanTas90 (7. April 2015)

46242 |Bottrop und Umgebung | 20km |PN, 01728579557 | QuanTas90 | Zusammenbau, Übertakten von CPU und GPU, Problemlösung, Beratung zum Hardwarekauf


----------



## moreply (7. April 2015)

Würde mich gern eintragen lassen

82319|Starnberg und München(S-Bahn Region)|15km|PN|morepy|Zusammenbau,GPU OC,Sleeving,Wasserkühlung(Einbau und Beratung),Beratung beim Hardwarekauf,Hardware Problemlösung|


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (16. April 2015)

Erst einmal ein freundliches Hallo. 

Gäbe es vielleicht jemanden im Raum Ingolstadt der diesem volkommen unbegabten PC Neuling beim Zusammenbau helfen könnte ?

Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (16. April 2015)

Moin Tony,

sind 2 Leute aus Ingolstadt in der Liste eingetragen, denen schickst mal eine PN 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/33157-vip94.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/99255-mrwoogey.html


----------



## Affliction (21. April 2015)

Ich hab letzte Woche dem emmure sein neuen PC zusammengebaut, ist eine schöne Maschine geworden. Er ist glücklich und ich freue mich wieder mal jemanden hier geholfen zu haben.
Dieser thread ist ne echt tolle Aktion. 
MfG


----------



## Zyklon83 (26. April 2015)

Würde mich auch gerne eintragen lassen 

32683 Barntrup und umgebung | Beratung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Installation

Kontakt: PN


----------



## -Kerby- (9. Mai 2015)

Würde mich gerne auch eintragen lassen 
69151 Neckargemünd | 10-20km - Heidelberg-Umgebung | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Installation, Wasserkühlung, GPU-Mods (Kühler/Bios), Grafiksettings und Informationen, OC CPU/GPU/RAM


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Mai 2015)

Herzlich willkommen im Club, Kerby


----------



## R3D-Spiider (11. Mai 2015)

21339 | Lüneburg | Oedeme, Reppenstedt, Stadtgebiet (Sande, Bahnhof...)| per PN oder Skype (orangi007) | R3D-Spiider | Hardwareberatung, Zusammenbau, Windowsinstallation, (Problemlösung)


----------



## Pabilgamesch (13. Mai 2015)

Hab grade in der Liste geschaut, aus Freiburg (79104) ist hier niemand, oder ? :/


----------



## Adi1 (13. Mai 2015)

Pabilgamesch schrieb:


> Hab grade in der Liste geschaut, aus Freiburg (79104) ist hier niemand, oder ? :/



Nee, hier nicht. 

Aber im Luxx sind zwei Helfer in Deiner Nähe eingetragen Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2] .


----------



## Windows0.1 (17. Mai 2015)

Mein Eintrag kann editiert werden 
wohne jetzt in 91054 Erlangen 
kann Hilfe anbieten im Stadtgebiet Erlangen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. Mai 2015)

Mein Eintrag bitte auch Editieren. 96515 Sonneberg 30km Umkreis


----------



## loewe0887 (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo. Ich bin Michel und kenne mich sehr gut mit Hard- & Software aus. Bin selbst Casemodder aus Leidenschaft und verbringe sehr viel Zeit am PC, achso und im PC. XD 
Habe keine eigene Werkstatt und Vertreibe PCs, Laptop, Hardware & Software über ebay und ebay kleinanzeigen. 

Auch gern würde ich Menschen aus meiner Umgebung helfen, gerade weil ich aus nächster nähe weiß, wie manche Computer-Reparatur Service arbeiten und bescheißen.  

Alle Arbeiten .... biete ich umsonst an, weil es meine Leidenschaft ist.  

Also, bitte tragt mich in die Liste ein.

Michel, 02763 Zittau.


----------



## Hackintoshi (30. Mai 2015)

85764 | Oberschleißheim| S-Bahn-Einzugsgebiet|PN | Hackintoshi | Zusammenbau Desktop, Problemlösung bei Netzwerkprobs (zB.Routerkonfig), Softwareinstallation Win, Mac

Ich bringe gegebenenfalls werkzeug mit und auf jeden fall immer ESD-Kit!


----------



## LSchmiddie (30. Mai 2015)

50968 Köln (linksrheinisch; Rodenkirchen, Neustadt, Innenstadt, Ehrenfeld) Zusammenbau Win-Installation Luftkühlung
PN


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Mai 2015)

Moin moin,

ich biete mich auch mal für eventuelle Hilfe an: 

90766 Fürth 
Umkreis:  ca 20-30km je nach anbindung
Kontakt: PN; email (willi.tiefel@gmail.com)
Nick: microwilli
alles, auf anfrage. spezialgebiet: OC; reparatur bei artefakten von Grafikkarten und verbogenen Pins!

Werkzeug bringe ich falls nötig selbst mit


----------



## Professor Theorie (30. Mai 2015)

hallo,

ich bin bereits vor einiger Zeit umgezogen und hatte vergessen, meine Daten hier zu ändern, mein neuer Wohnort ist 52068 Aachen.


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Mai 2015)

Wenn Du mir jetzt noch mitteilen würdest, unter welcher alten PLZ ich dich finde...

Bin momentan nicht in der Verfassung, die komplette Liste zu durchsuchen  

Die letzte Gerstenkaltschale (gestern) war definitiv schlecht


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Mai 2015)

47533,  Strg+F  lässt grüßen


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Mai 2015)

Bedankt 
Ich habe es gestern echt übertrieben


----------



## Affliction (1. Juni 2015)

...sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen...BIER...?


----------



## eintest (5. Juni 2015)

82131 | Muenchen & Starnberg / Linie S6 | PN | eintest | Zusammenbau und Problemlösung


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich würde drum bitten mich temporär aus der Liste rauszunehmen,
da ich aktuell viel um die Ohren und keine Zeit habe.

Danke

Gruß
SSJ4Crimson


----------



## Neiku (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mich bei "Wortakrobat" gemeldet (PLZ 14776, Brandenburg an der Havel),  da ich mir ein neues Gehäuse/Netzteil/SSD gekauft habe, jedoch keine ahnung von Hardware-umbau habe.  Dieser hatte sich dann Zeit genommen für den Umbau sowie Installation und es hat alles funktioniert, er nimmt sich Zeit und erklärt auch bei Bedarf und was mir gefallen hat, ist: das ich vieles alleine gemacht habe mit seiner Hilfe, denn nur dann lernt man etwas, anstatt "sinnlos" dabei zu sitzen. Also ich kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen. 

mfg


----------



## Aldeguerra (16. Juni 2015)

Ich stehe ja noch nicht in der Liste! 

30627| Hannover| Ganz Hannover | PN | Aldeguerra | Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, (Win-)Installation, Optimierung, Problemlösung


----------



## Eulenspiegel (17. Juni 2015)

Ist es auch möglich nur Beratung und hilfe zur Selbsthilfe per Skype zu machen ? Ich hab momentan nicht wirklich bock erst zu irgendwem hinzufahren um ihm zu helfen.

Also wenn ja:

---- I ---- I ---- I Skype: 3ulenspiegel I Kaufberatung, Hilfe bei Zusammenbau und Installation ( Per Skype )


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2015)

Eulenspiegel schrieb:


> Ist es auch möglich nur Beratung und hilfe zur Selbsthilfe per Skype zu machen ? Ich hab momentan nicht wirklich bock erst zu irgendwem hinzufahren um ihm zu helfen.
> 
> Also wenn ja:
> 
> Skype: 3ulenspiegel



Viele hier sind auch über Skype erreichbar, aber der Sinn des Threads ist es eigentlich persönlich vorbeizufahren. Ansonsten spielt es auch keine Rolle wo du bist, und jeder hier könnte jedem helfen. 

Trotzdem, kannst dich ja mal eintragen ...


----------



## Eulenspiegel (17. Juni 2015)

ja ist mir eigentlich schon klar


----------



## moreply (18. Juni 2015)

Ich würde gern was abändern bzw hab es schon^^

82319|Starnberg und München|Linie S6|PN|morepy|Zusammenbau,GPU OC,Sleeving,Wasserkühlung(Einbau und Beratung),Beratung beim Hardwarekauf,Hardware Problemlösung|


----------



## Rosigatton (19. Juni 2015)

@moreply

Guck mal in die Liste, sollte eigentlich passen


----------



## makikatze (20. Juni 2015)

Da lass ich mich auch mal eintragen, denk ich mir 

94486 | Osterhofen | Osterhofen oder Passau | PN, Email: maki@daelc.eu | makikatze | Alles mögliche nach genauerer Absprache


----------



## Pikar13 (20. Juni 2015)

29351| Eldingen | ~30km | PN | Pikar13 | Zusammenbau (LuKü), (Win-)Installation


----------



## MI35 (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo 
Ich bin neu hier und werde bald hilfe brauchen beim pc zusammenbauen.  Hab das forum schon seit einiger zeit im Auge  
Noch wird es etwas dauern,weil ich noch ein gehäuse brauche. 

Ich finde es gut,dass es so eine community gibt  die dabei helfen. Wollte hoffnung schon aufgeben. Weil problem ist : Wenn man sein pc in irgendeinem shop kauft, dann hat man davon nix, weil die da nur schrott verbauen!
Und die pcs sind irgendwie teurer als normal. Mein Freund z.b. kaufte sich ein pc bei pc24 store. Der pc hielt ein paar monate und jetzt meint er: Der pc würde verkokelt riechen und es würde nix mehr gehen.. meine vermutung so ein typisches billig netzteil. Der shop verbaut immer dieselben netzteile in allen pcs. Also Silverstone strider heißt es. 
Und ich hatte auch schon mal ein fertig-pc gehabt und weiß wie ******* das ist . Ich hoffe es ließt sich einer durch was ich hier schreibe.
Und das für 1500€! Schon nach ein paar monaten erst.. echt unglaublich. Und das krasse daran ist auch  die shops verbauen NIE EINE PARTNERKARTE! Er hatte referenzkarte .. mit so einem kleinen furzlüfter^^


Ich brauche unbedingt ein neuen pc. 
Mein pc ist zb 8 jahre alt! Wundert mich immernoch das der noch läuft^^

Die meisten komponenten hab ich schon zusammen..
Ich Habe  folgende komponenten: 
cpu: i7 4770k

NT:BQ Dark power pro 10 550watt
RAM: 8 GB corsair vengeance lp 1600 
graka: gtx 780 palit super jetstream
SSD: 850 pro 256 gb
Mainboard : ASUS z97 pro wifi-ac
kühler: Thermalright macho rev b
Gehäuse soll ein Fractal R5 werden.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juni 2015)

Willkommen im Forum, MI35 

Du hast auf jeden Fall schonmal ein paar sehr gute Komponenten 

Weil ich Fenster-Fan bin , würde ich das Fractal R5 mit eben einem solchen nehmen.


Kontaktiere einfach alle Leute, die in der Nähe wohnen und auch in den letzten Wochen aktiv im Forum waren.

Falls sich von "uns" niemand meldet, Hardwareluxx und die Computerbase haben auch eine solche Helferliste 


Grüße aus Essen
Rosi


----------



## MI35 (25. Juni 2015)

Hi 

wiegesagt es könnte wegen dem gehäuse noch ein bisschen dauern. Bis ich das geld dafür zusammen habe . Ich musste bei den komponenten sehr viel gebraucht kaufen. Das wenigste ist neu.. ....Nur der macho kühler und die ssd.
Hab im moment ein großes geld problem leider... ich hoffe das ich mal an geld komme und aus dieser dreckslage komme.   

Wohnt der   user chiller  noch in minden? Weil da stand auch sein name bei Göttingen :/


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

Gerade Kühler kann man aber auch gut gebraucht kaufen, die  verschleißen ja nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juni 2015)

Schreib chiller einfach mal an


----------



## MI35 (25. Juni 2015)

Oder infantri auf den hab ich mich eingeschossen  
den könnte man dann in skype oder so annehmen und schon mal bisschen schreiben^^ ...


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juni 2015)

Einfach ein paar Leute in deiner Nähe anschreiben 

Ich gucke immer, das die in den letzten Wochen auch aktiv im Forum waren.

Falls sich niemand melden sollte, hier die beiden Links zur Konkurrenz 

Liste von Helfern für den Zusammenbau (jetzt auch in deiner Nähe) - ComputerBase Forum
Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

In Skype oder ähnlichem sind die meisten von uns erreichbar, falls du Hilfe brauchst.


----------



## MI35 (25. Juni 2015)

ok habe infantri jetzt gerade geschrieben.


----------



## MI35 (25. Juni 2015)

Wenn der pc einfach beim spielen ausgeht und es verkokelt riecht , dann ist das Netzteil zu 90% kaputt oder? einem
freund ist es ja vor kurzem passiert. Oder was würdet ihr sagen? Also ich meine Netzteil. Weil vorher ist das ja auch nicht ausgegangen beim spielen. Argh immer diese shops die einen betrügen ;( 
Also echt schlimm was die da machen. Ist das denn überall so bei diesen pc /gaming shops?? Das die alle solchen mist verbauen?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

MI35 schrieb:


> Wenn der pc einfach beim spielen ausgeht und es verkokelt riecht , dann ist das Netzteil zu 90% kaputt oder? einem
> freund ist es ja vor kurzem passiert. Oder was würdet ihr sagen? Also ich meine Netzteil. Weil vorher ist das ja auch nicht ausgegangen beim spielen. Argh immer diese shops die einen betrügen ;(
> Also echt schlimm was die da machen. Ist das denn überall so bei diesen pc /gaming shops?? Das die alle solchen mist verbauen?


Ja, mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit ist es das Netzteil. 

Die allermeisten Shops machen das, ja.  Wenn sie überall Qualitätsprodukte verbauen sind sie einfach aus dem Geschäft. Deshalb machen Eigenbauten so viel Sinn.


----------



## MI35 (25. Juni 2015)

weil irgendwie ist das betrug finde ich..


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

MI35 schrieb:


> weil irgendwie ist das betrug finde ich..



Du kannst es auch reklamieren oder einen Garantiefall draus machen. 

Aber in den allermeisten hergestellten Produkten geht man so vor. Überall wo der Kunde nicht hinguckt baut man so günstig wie möglich, sodass es so gerade eben reicht.


----------



## MI35 (25. Juni 2015)

Das schlimmste ist ja,  man kann sich nicht aussuchen was reinkommt! Also einige marken, wie thermaltake zb würde ich komplett aus dem weg gehen. Und ist es bei den meisten silverstone  netzteilen auch so? ?
auf der anderen seite heißt es  man soll nie nach marken kaufen. Aber manche marken wie thermaltake machen nur schrott. Oder manche corsair netzteile sind schrott. Kann man bei netzteilen denn seasonic g/x  modelle nehmen? Oder sind die vergleichbar mit thermaltake schrott? Bei netzteilen muss ja immer drauf geachtet werden auf diese schutzfunktionen usw.


----------



## eintest (25. Juni 2015)

Dann erstelle am besten einen Thread, in den du deine Probleme schreiben kannst (meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht der Sinn dieses Threads, der lediglich ein Index für Helfer ist)
Am Anfang dieses Threads ist eine Liste mit verschiedenen Usern, wovon mit Sicherheit auch der eine oder andere in deiner Umgebung ist. Anschließend nutzt du die Suchfunktion und gibst unter erweitert den Namen des vorher ausgesuchten  Users ein. Dann kommst du zu seinem Beitrag und kannst ihm eine PN schicken.

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## MI35 (25. Juni 2015)

ok .. habs falsch verstanden @eintest sry ...  
   Hab dem jenigen schon heute geschrieben.


----------



## TheDraft (16. Juli 2015)

He wie kann ich einen in der liste kontaktieren wenn da ja nichts da beisteht??? oder mach ich irgendwas falsch?


----------



## Rurdo (16. Juli 2015)

Eine PN schreiben?


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2015)

TheDraft schrieb:


> He wie kann ich einen in der liste kontaktieren wenn da ja nichts da beisteht??? oder mach ich irgendwas falsch?



Schaue mal in die Liste, da ist rechts eine Spalte, wo Nickname steht.

Dann klickst Du den betreffenden Helfer an,

und schreibst eine Nachricht per Pinnwand, oder vertraulich per email.


----------



## TheDraft (16. Juli 2015)

toll bei mir sind irgendwie die Nicknamen abgeschnitten wie soll ich jetzt da ran?


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juli 2015)

TheDraft schrieb:


> toll bei mir sind irgendwie die Nicknamen abgeschnitten wie soll ich jetzt da ran?



Hast du mal versucht die Seite zu verkleinern also den Zoom nicht auf 100% zu lassen sondern weiter runter?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Juli 2015)

STRG und - klicken


----------



## TheDraft (16. Juli 2015)

hab ich alles schon funkt nett kann mir jemand den Nicknamen von dem aus Weihenzell schreiben irgend wie past des mit denn Namen bei mir nett


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Juli 2015)

STRG gedrückt halten und auf Minus klicken, dann wird das Bild kleiner und Du kannst die Nicks anklicken.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/5878-klarostorix.html


----------



## Rurdo (16. Juli 2015)

Dann (sorry) stellst du dich ziemlich dumm an. Hier sogar ein Bild: Gyazo - 8c69b727b149bb126bd6825b09741041.png
Du musst nur den user anklicken und auf "Private Nachricht schicken" klicken.

EDIT: Das mit den abgeschnittenen Nicks hab ich total überlesen. Siehst du etwa garnichts oder warum hast du das so groß eingestellt?  Habs grad mal probiert wie weit man gehen muss dass die Nicks ausgeblendet werden. 
Dann wird aber auch das halbe Forum ausgeblendet^^ Bist du zufällig am Handy oder Tablet online?


----------



## TheDraft (16. Juli 2015)

keine angst fühle mich nich beleidigt


----------



## Rurdo (16. Juli 2015)

Hab nen Edit angefügt, wollte zwar nicht beleidigen aber etwas nachdenken könnte man schon  Soll jetzt wirklich nicht böse klingen, eher lustig^^


----------



## TheDraft (16. Juli 2015)

ne hab nur nen Bildschirm vom letzten jahrhundert der noch viereckig is des wegen komm bald ein neuer her

und bei mir is alles andere normal kann alles lesen aber die Nicks wurden so abgeschnitten so das ich nich mal gemerkt hab das da was fehlt


----------



## TheDraft (16. Juli 2015)

@Rosi

danke hat geholfen


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Juli 2015)

Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde, bin mit meinem Studium momentan extrem eingespannt. Habe die nächsten 1,5 Wochen noch Prüfungen und dann geht es gleich mit der Bachelorarbeit weiter. Stehe also momentan nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laudian (17. Juli 2015)

Ich werde mich aufgrund eines Auslandsjahres zunächst leider aus der Liste austragen lassen müssen.


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Juli 2015)

Wohin geht die Reise denn ?

Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spass


----------



## Rurdo (21. Juli 2015)

1210 | Wien  |  ganz Wien, einfach anfragen | Nur per PN | Rurdo | Zusammenbau, WaKü, Problemlösung, OS-Installationen und Einrichtung(Win, Linux-Distri´s), Netzwerke, alles weitere->PN


Hab mal ein bisschen umgeschrieben und aktualisiert. Bitte eintragen  Danke


----------



## mad-onion (25. Juli 2015)

57078 | Siegen  | City und per Bus erreichbare Stadtteile | Kontaktaufnahme PN | mad-onion | Zusammenbau,  Problemlösung


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. August 2015)

@Rosigatton

Weiß nicht ob du es vielleicht eintragen magst, Hilfe kann ich auch per TS geben.
Ich habe mir zum Zwecke der Weiterbildung einen kleinen Server aufgebaut,
auf dem ich einen TS betreibe - IP würde ich dann per PN geben.


----------



## markus1612 (10. August 2015)

@Rosi: Bitte trag dass mal ein.


----------



## hallole1992 (11. August 2015)

Hallo Könnte mir jemand 2 Rechner zusammenbauen , wohne in Leipzig . Danke schonmal im vorraus 

Antwort per PN


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. August 2015)

Guten Morgen!

Du musst den Herrn schon selber anschreiben. 
harl.e.kin


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (11. August 2015)

Ich würd mich dann auch mal eintragen lassen:

46535| Dinslaken| Alles, was so per Zug erreichbar ist (Duisburg, Essen, Oberhausen, Wesel,...einfach anschreiben, auch wenn ich es nicht aufgeführt habe  | PN, Mail (plutoniumsulfat@gmail.com | plutoniumsulfat| Zusammenbau, Windows-Installation, Problemlösung, Aufrüstung, kein OC&WaKü. Ansonsten fragen.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (13. August 2015)

Hallo ist hier jemand aus dem Raum Saarbrücken bzw. Umgebung?? Brauche dringend Hilfe. Danke.

Siehe thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...eme/401741-cpu-urploetzlich-kaputt-warum.html


----------



## Rosigatton (13. August 2015)

Moin Evil,

wenn Du in unserer Helferliste niemanden findest aus deiner Umgebung, hier ist jemand aus Saarbrücken : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]

Und hier könntest Du auch mal schauen : Liste von Helfern für den Zusammenbau (jetzt auch in deiner Nähe) - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## EvilCloud86 (13. August 2015)

Okay danke hat sich erledigt CPU ist defekt....


----------



## wooty1337 (14. August 2015)

19300 | Grabow  | alles von Grabow in Richtung Schwerin und Parchim | PN | wooty1337 | Zusammenbau, Kaufberatung, Problemlösung, OS-Installation (Windows)


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

Gab es hier nichtmal jemanden der einen netten User, der einen über Teamspeak unterstützt hat?


----------



## wooty1337 (17. August 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Gab es hier nichtmal jemanden der einen netten User, der einen über Teamspeak unterstützt hat?



Das war der liebe Martin, der hat das ganze leider Anfang des Jahres aufgelöst.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...fetelefon-via-teamspeak-zusammenstellung.html


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

Ach stimmt, danke  Den Martin kenn ich ja, aber ich dachte das wäre jemand anderes gewesen.


----------



## toka1971 (21. August 2015)

Hallo,

aus beruflichen Gründen bitte ich um Streichung aus der Helferliste. Vielen Dank.


40885  Ratingen  Ratingen, Düsseldorf, Mettmann, alles im Umfeld/Fahrzeug vorhanden  PN und t.kautz@yahoo.de toka1971  Zusammenbau, Software installieren/teilweise Problemlösungen


Das ist mein Eintrag. Wie gesagt, bitte löschen.


Edit: Sorry Tabelleneintrag beim einfügen verrutscht. Rosi, kann Dir keine PN Schicken da Dein Postfach voll ist


----------



## SlapJack (25. August 2015)

Falls jemadn Hilfe Braucht kann er sich auch gerne an mich wenden. PLZ 88484, Kontakt am besten per Forum. 

Kann eigentlich bei allem Helfen außer bei Wakü, also Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Installation von Windows etc, Einrichten von Raids etc. Da ich öfters im Raum Ulm bin (89073 und Umgebung), kann ich auch da mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Farrell-de (29. August 2015)

39114 | Magdeburg | Umkreis von 20 km | PN | Farrell-de | Zusammenbau, Kaufberatung


----------



## Vihous (30. August 2015)

Hallo Liebe Community  

Suche derzeit jmd aus der um Gebung Nürnberg 90478,  bräuchte mal hilfe zur optimierung des systems, heißt OC CPU, Grakas, feineinstellung und so weiter... 

Da mir in lezter Zeit auch immer wieder höher Temperraturen bei der CPU aufgefallen sind... 
Das System ist Wassergekühlt, weiß nicht ob das iwie in irgendeiner weiße evtl ein Problem darstellen könnte  


Bin Mobil und würde, auch mal a bissi ne strecke Fahren wenn es Nicht unbedinge mehr als ~75km sind. 

Über Meldungen würde ich mich freuen, einfach evtl Privat Nachricht


----------



## chapchap (31. August 2015)

8610 | Uster | ganzer Kanton Zürich, andere Orte per Absprache möglich | PN | chapchap | Zusammenbau, Hard-Software Probleme/Einrichtung, Kaufberatung


----------



## Pladdaah (1. September 2015)

68xx | Vorarlberg| Vorarlberg | PN | Pladdaah| Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Windowsinstallation usw.


----------



## Alensung (2. September 2015)

Wow! Große Informations! Danke für das Teilen.


----------



## kazzig (5. September 2015)

hier stand Blödsinn.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. September 2015)

Hall zusammen,

such in Wien oder in 50 km weiter Umgebung die Möglichkeit mir einen Monitor mit G- oder Freesync Monitor anzusehen bzw. ein paar Minuten zu testen sofern dies möglich ist 

Würde mich sehr freuen ..


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2015)

Musst einfach mal ein paar Wiener anschreiben


----------



## Krys1509 (9. September 2015)

Ich suche Hilfe in Berlin (Wedding).

Pc geht nach Zusammenbau nach 15 Sekunden aus und startet in Dauerschleife neu. Netzteil kann ich ausschließen, vermutlich RAM. Wäre hilfreich, wenn jemand Ersatz-RAM zum testen hätte.


----------



## Rosigatton (9. September 2015)

Du musst die Berliner per PN anschreiben, oder was die sonst zur Kontaktaufnahme angegeben haben.

Sind insgesamt 11 Leute, die Börlin bedienen, da wird sich garantiert einer finden 

Hast Du die Verkabelung nochmal überprüft ?
Ist der RAM richtig eingerastet und sitzt in den richtigen Slots ?
Die 2 x 4 Pin ATX Stecker für die CPU nicht vergessen ?

Ist bestimmt nur eine Kleinigkeit


----------



## Krys1509 (9. September 2015)

Alles mögliche  schon versucht.... 

Bestimmt schon 10x neuverkabelt und auf alles genaustens geachtet.


----------



## drebbin (9. September 2015)

CPU ausbauen und die Pins anschauen,vor allem in den Ecken, ob da einer schief steht.


----------



## Krys1509 (9. September 2015)

PC läuft mittlerweile durch, ohne Absturz. Lädt aber kein Bios.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. September 2015)

Ohne Bios startet der nicht.

Drück mal beim hochfahren ständig auf "Entfernen/Delete" .


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (12. September 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ohne Bios startet der nicht.
> 
> Drück mal beim hochfahren ständig auf "Entfernen/Delete" .



Manchmal muss man auch "F2" drücken


----------



## Rosigatton (13. September 2015)

@ Sunglass-Lion

Wenn Du echt ein Dark Power Pro 3 hast, dann solltest Du das schnellstens ersetzen 

Kleiner Scherz am Rande  Aber dein "Headset" solltest Du wirklich entsorgen.
Du hast insgesamt sehr hohwertige Hardware, nur das Headset ist Müll.
Gönne dir mal einen ordentlichen Kopfhörer plus Mikro, passt dann besser zum System


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (13. September 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Sunglass-Lion
> 
> Wenn Du echt ein Dark Power Pro 3 hast, dann solltest Du das schnellstens ersetzen
> 
> ...



Ja des Headset ist echt nicht so der Burner.... Beim Probehören fand ich es echt gut, mit der Zeit war ich dann aber auch nicht mehr so begeistert.... 
Hinzu kommt das ich eigentlich am liebsten mit Billigheadsets spiele, weil mir von der Umgebungsgeräuschunterdrückung schlecht wird...

Ich hab jetzt auch erst die letzten 3 Monate wieder angefangen mich fürs PC-Zocken zu interessieren (Davor eine ganze Weile nur Konsole) und bin jetzt erst wieder dabei mein System auf den neusten Stand zu bringen. Das einzige was mir aber wirklich Schmerzen bereitet ist meine Maus, es gibt heute einfach keine Maus mehr die auch nur annähernd an die Qualität der G9 rankommt... (Leider ist mir der richtige Griff kaputt gegangen und das Kabel ist so gut wie durch...)

Edit:  Jetzt ist mir der Fehler mit dem Dark "Power" Pro erst aufgefallen  lol.... (Die Namensgebung von BQ ist aber auch echt gemein...)


----------



## Schnuetz1 (16. September 2015)

75417 | Mühlacker| Enzkreis / Kreis Ludwigsburg / Kreis Karlsruhe bis 20km | PN | Schnuetz1| Zusammenbau, Auf-/Umrüstung, Kaufberatung


----------



## halodb (19. September 2015)

07422 | Dittrichshütte | Umkreis von 20 km | PN | halodb | Zusammenbau, Auf- und Umrüstung, etwaige Fehlersuche, Softwareinstallation


----------



## Bulletbeats (20. September 2015)

Hey Leute wir suchen  jemanden der sich mit dem Thema hackintosh auskennt würde mich über einen Anruf zwecks Termin freuen wir suchen dringend jemand in Berlin 

015904290446


----------



## ZxZ20 (30. September 2015)

Hallo ich suche einen pc bastler im raum münchen am besten in diesem gebiet (81669) der sich mit zusammenbau auskennt und software Installation oc usw. würde mich freuen über eine pn


----------



## Rosigatton (30. September 2015)

Du musst die Münchner anschreiben : Screenshot by Lightshot

Per PN


----------



## drebbin (30. September 2015)

Schaut doch in den Startthread und schreibt die Leute an - eure Nachrichten hier werden die wenigstens mitbekommen - eine PN definitiv 

Edit: Mist zu langsam ^^


----------



## chischko (30. September 2015)

Meeensch Drebbin ... ne ganze Minute zu langsam! 

Ich schreib bereits mit dem guten Mann und sind bereits dabei alles zu finalisieren ... 
Danke übrigens mal an Rosi für die gute Idee hier! Ist ne klasse Sache die vielen Leuten das Ganze stark vereinfacht sich der Materie anzunähern...


----------



## Eulenspiegel (2. Oktober 2015)

37671 / Höxter / soweit mit Fahrrad erreichbar / PN, Skype: 3ulenspiegel / Zusammenbau, Reinigung, Installation und Einrichtung, Reparatur


----------



## Eulenspiegel (2. Oktober 2015)

Muss der PC zwingend beim Hilfesuchenden gebaut/gesäubert/repariert werden oder ist es auch möglich das derjenige seine Hardware oder seinen PC bei mir vorbeibringt, ich das Teil fertigmache und der den dann wieder abholt ?


----------



## drebbin (2. Oktober 2015)

Das muss natürlich immer im Einzelgespräch geklärt werden. Hier gibt es für beide Seiten keinen Zwang und sowas darf dann dementsprechend jeder Anbietende selbst entscheiden wie er Platz und Zeit hat.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Oktober 2015)

Eulenspiegel schrieb:


> Muss der PC zwingend beim Hilfesuchenden gebaut/gesäubert/repariert werden oder ist es auch möglich das derjenige seine Hardware oder seinen PC bei mir vorbeibringt, ich das Teil fertigmache und der den dann wieder abholt ?



Ganz wie du willst.  
Ich habe Besuche bei mir bisher abgelehnt,  was aber auch einfach praktische Gründe hat.  Meine Studentenwohnung ist schon mit zwei  Anwesenden etwas überfüllt.


----------



## Eulenspiegel (2. Oktober 2015)

Naja für mich wäre es halt einfacher, aber ich denke auch das sollte man im einzefall absprechen.


----------



## drebbin (2. Oktober 2015)

Such dir einen aus der Liste aus und lass deinen Charme spielen


----------



## Adi1 (3. Oktober 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ganz wie du willst.
> Ich habe Besuche bei mir bisher abgelehnt,  was aber auch einfach praktische Gründe hat.  Meine Studentenwohnung ist schon mit zwei  Anwesenden etwas überfüllt.



Eher wird es wohl daran liegen, das man den Staubfeudel nicht findet.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Eher wird es wohl daran liegen, das man den Staubfeudel nicht findet.



Solange die alten Pizzakartons von selbst weglaufen können.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Oktober 2015)

bitte mich aus der liste entfernen. ich finde inzwischen kaum noch zeit, an meinem eigenen pc zu basteln.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Oktober 2015)

Wenn Du wieder mehr Zeit haben solltest, gib mir Bescheid


----------



## retroelch (20. Oktober 2015)

Leider kann ich Aktuell, auf Grund eines schweren Autounfalls leider keine Dienste leisten.

Ich hoffe es wird in die Liste übernommen.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Oktober 2015)

Dann wünsche ich dir "Gute Besserung" 

Wirst hoffentlich wieder ganz gesund 

Soll ich dich erstmal ganz rausnehmen, oder dazuschreiben, das Du erst in ein paar Wochen wieder verfügbar bist ?


----------



## Adi1 (20. Oktober 2015)

Jo, die Gesundheit geht erst mal vor.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Oktober 2015)

Dem schließe ich mich an: gute Besserung!


----------



## retroelch (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich wäre in 1 1/2 Monaten vermutlich wieder verfügbar.
Also am liebsten nimmst du mich vorzeitig ganz raus.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Oktober 2015)

Dann gib mir Bescheid, wenn ich dich wieder eintragen soll


----------



## EvilCloud86 (20. Oktober 2015)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Noob77 (4. November 2015)

Bräuchte mal Hilfe bei einer Problemlösung....... Rechner spinnt, im Raum 456xx

Vllt. kennt sich ja jemand mit Dell's aus XD


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2015)

Du musst dir jemanden aus der Liste suchen, und dem eine PN schicken


----------



## Noob77 (4. November 2015)

Leider sehe ich kaum PN's die ich  anklicken kann, sind die alle nicht "verügbar" ?


----------



## Laudian (4. November 2015)

Wenn du ein bisschen rauszoomst siehst du rechts neben "PN" den Benutzernamen, diesen kannst du anklicken und dann anschließend oben links auf "Private Nachricht schicken"


----------



## -Shorty- (4. November 2015)

Du suchst dir einfach nen User in deiner Nähe, klickst ihn an und schreibst ihm ne PN. 

Das PN in der Liste steht für die Art der gewünschten Kontaktaufnahme, (ICQ, Skype, E-Mail, PN).

Tricky weil manche das PN gleich als Link drinnen haben, viele aber nicht.

Musst effektiv nur 1 Klick mehr machen, auf das Profil deines Wunschkandidaten.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2015)

Klick mal STRG und Minus, dann kannst Du auch die blauen Nicks sehen.


----------



## Noob77 (4. November 2015)

EDIT Das wars.....nu fluppts


Na ja, ich sehe da gar keine User Namen, nur das hier:


----------



## -Shorty- (4. November 2015)

_

Klick mal STRG und Minus, dann kannst Du auch die blauen Nicks sehen._


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2015)

Joa, dann sieht das so aus : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## DaMoffi (8. November 2015)

Hi ... bitte mal "nmf" (Magdeburg) in "DaMoffi" ändern. Danke!


----------



## Rosigatton (9. November 2015)

Wurde geändert


----------



## rackcity (10. November 2015)

@Rosi

bei mir mal bitte auf 89299 Unterroth ändern! Wäre klasse


----------



## Rosigatton (10. November 2015)

Geändert


----------



## spetial (15. November 2015)

ich melde ich mich auch mal freiwillig als PCGH-Bastler vor Ort 

53757 | Sankt Augustin | Auf Anfrage | PN/Tel auf Anfrage | spetial | Zusammenbau, Um-/Aufrüstung, Windows installation, Konfiguration |


Zu meiner Person: 
37 Jahre alt, Staatlich geprüfter Techniker Fachrichtung Informatik.
Mit Computern bin ich aufgewachsen und ich kann es gar nicht mehr zählen wie viel Rechner ich zusammengebaut-zusammengestellt habe.


----------



## Zybba (16. November 2015)

spetial schrieb:


> Mit Computern bin ich aufgewachsen und ich kann es gar nicht mehr zählen wie viel Rechner ich zusammengebaut-zusammengestellt habe.


Anscheinend noch nicht genug...


----------



## Lupoc (16. November 2015)

Melde mich freiwillig 
34 Jahre und seit fast 20 Jahren Erfahrung 

33619 | Bielefeld | Auf Anfrage | PN/Tel auf Anfrage | Zusammenbau, Um-/Aufrüstung, Windows installation, Konfiguration | Rest auf Anfrage

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Adi1 (16. November 2015)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Melde mich freiwillig
> 34 Jahre und seit fast 20 Jahren Erfahrung
> 
> 33619 | Bielefeld | Auf Anfrage | PN/Tel auf Anfrage | Zusammenbau, Um-/Aufrüstung, Windows installation, Konfiguration | Rest auf Anfrage
> ...



Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## bschicht86 (16. November 2015)

Mich bitte mal auf 95197 verschieben.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Redsupp (16. November 2015)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Melde mich freiwillig
> 34 Jahre und seit fast 20 Jahren Erfahrung
> 
> 33619 | Bielefeld | Auf Anfrage | PN/Tel auf Anfrage | Zusammenbau, Um-/Aufrüstung, Windows installation, Konfiguration | Rest auf Anfrage
> ...



Bielefeld existiert doch gar nicht!!1!Elf!!


----------



## Rosigatton (16. November 2015)

@bschicht86

Ich habe mal Schauenstein eingetragen.


----------



## dusasona (28. November 2015)

Kann mir jemand  aus der Umgebung  Fürth/Nürnberg  mein pc zusammenbauen.

850 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum
Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 WOF
128GB Samsung 840 Pro 
500GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E250B/EU)
Nzxt h440 v2
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 K2 3000MHz C15 rot
MSI Z170A GAMING M9 ACK
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3


Wohne in Fürth.


----------



## chischko (28. November 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/74444-microwilli.html

Der ist direkt aus Fürth, ansonsten schau bitte auf die Liste auf Seite 1 und schreib die Leute aus deiner Nähe direkt an.


----------



## kinimod_e (30. November 2015)

bitte mich mit in die Liste aufnehmen, danke.

90459 | Nürnberg | Nürnberg/Fürth | PN | kinimod_e | Zusammenbau, Installation
82110 | Germering | Germering und Umgebung/München | PN | kinimod_e | Zusammenbau, Installation


----------



## Blood_Hero (1. Dezember 2015)

Hi mich bitte auch in der Liste mit aufnehmen. 

63920 | Großheubach | 20 km Umkreis | PN | Zusammenbau, Installation, NAS, etc auf Anfrag
60594 | Frankfurt am Main | Raum FFM | PN | Zusammenbau, Installation, NAS, etc auf Anfrag


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Dezember 2015)

Durch meinen Umzug müsste man da mal etwas ändern

Von : 87561 Oberstdorf auf meine neue 04838 Eilenburg, der Rest kann so bleiben

Ab Januar wäre ich auch viel durch meine Arbeit in Leipzig Unterwegs

mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Dezember 2015)

@Jack ONeill

Ich habe bei "Umkreis" mal "30Km, ab Januar auch oft in Leipzig" hinzugefügt.


----------



## nikon87 (30. Dezember 2015)

Könntest du bei mir bitte den Skype-Name rausnehmen? Also nur noch PN als Kontaktmöglichkeit. Danke.


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Januar 2016)

Skype-Name wurde entfernt.

Bin ein bisschen versackt...


----------



## Banshee01 (3. Januar 2016)

Gibt es jemanden in Österreich, Graz, Graz-Umgebung bzw. Steiermark der mir beim zusammenbauen eines Pc`s helfen könnte???

Vielen Dank

Lg, Thomas


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Januar 2016)

Musst Du in der Helferliste gucken und die Leute anschreiben.

Kannst auch noch in diese Listen schauen :

Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]
Liste von Helfern für den Zusammenbau (jetzt auch in deiner Nähe) - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## derTino (11. Januar 2016)

Könnt mich auch aufnehmen

027xx | Oberlausitz | Oberlausitz | PN | Zusammenbau, Installation, Reparatur von Handys und Konsolen, Bastelein mit LEDs


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2016)

derTino schrieb:


> Könnt mich auch aufnehmen
> 
> 027xx | Oberlausitz | Oberlausitz | PN | Zusammenbau, Installation, Reparatur von Handys und Konsolen, Bastelein mit LEDs



Herzlich Willkommen 

Rosie wird dich dann schon aufnehmen


----------



## cryon1c (11. Januar 2016)

Ebenfalls für den Bereich 042XX / Leipzig / PN (Skype, TS3, remote administration/teamviewer machbar) / Zusammenbau, Installation, Overclocking, Enthusiast/WaKü, Software & Audio, keine Laptophardware.


----------



## chischko (11. Januar 2016)

Achja: Nimm mal bei mir das "keine komplett WaKü" raus und setz dafür "Custom WaKü" rein... trau es mit mittlerweile doch zu


----------



## MasT3rH (16. Januar 2016)

Aktualisiert mal bitte meine Einträge  Beste Liste übrigens, letztes Jahr 3 Leuten dadurch geile Systeme gebaut 

33142 | Büren | 20 km+ nach Absprache |  PN, Mail: hreger92@gmail.com | MasT3rH | Planung, Zusammenbau, Custom Wasserkühlung, Windows, Troubleshooting
59425 | Unna |  20 km+, Raum Dortmund |  PN, Mail: hreger92@gmail.com | MasT3rH | Planung, Zusammenbau, Custom Wasserkühlung, Windows, Troubleshooting


----------



## tomja (18. Januar 2016)

auch ich möchte mich in die reihe der danksagenden eingliedern. mir hat es echt geholfen, hier im forum auf menschen zu treffen, die einfach nur helfen möchten und ihr wissen frank und frei kund tun.

mein ganz besonderer dank geht an "meinen" freizeitschrauber in berlin pankow: *Affliction* 
 
er hat mir echt super geholfen und als ich mit meinem latein am ende war (da der hardwareversand den pc schlampig und falsch zusammengebaut hat) den PC komplett auseinandergenommen und wieder aufgebaut....ganz großes kino und für mich als laie von unschätzbarem nutzen.

auch den beiden schreibern: *reap* und *trehshold* möchte ich meinen dank aussprechen für das zusammenstellen, wobei anzumerken ist, daß der empholene lüfter bei dem empfohlenen prozessor wohl schwierigkeiten bereiten kann = probleme mit den anpressdruck!
dieses sollte eventuell dem geneigten pc bastler vorher mitgeteilt werden, da sonst eine stundenlange und nervaufreibende suche losgehen könnte.

doch mein spezi Affliction hats gefunden und gerichtet!

an die unschlüssigen und neugierigen....traut euch zu fragen, da nur wer fragen stellt, kann auch antworten bekommen

in diesem sinne carpe diem und allen beratern mein aufrichtigen dank!

thomas


----------



## gusknus (30. Januar 2016)

Juten Tag,
Pc Hilfe, ruckler ,etliche test, leider ohne erfolg
Mich würde interessieren ob Jemand hier in der Nähe von/in München wohnt und sich mal meinen Rechner Anschauen könnte, da ich Ruckler habe bzw. kurze Freezes und hier schon Gepostet habe, mir aber leider nicht geholfen werden konnte und etliche Tests . ( Wohne in Ottobrunn)
Pc specs:
Gainward geforce gtx 770 4gb 
Asus Sabertooth z 87
I7 4770k
16gb ram
SSD 120gb samsung 840
2TB HDD 
Netzteil be-quit System power 7 700 watt
Mfg


----------



## Andy188 (30. Januar 2016)

Hättest du mal gestern schon gepostet, bin übers Wochenende in München und hätte heute etwas Zeit...


----------



## denyo62 (4. Februar 2016)

Servus Leutz,
Ich weiß net ob das hier jetzt angebracht ist, aber ich möchte meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit euch teilen bzw. los werden. 

Es ist echt so, dass man sich über jede Anfrage freut und versucht mit gutem Gewissen zu helfen.  Aber irgwo erhofft man sich ja auch eine Person kenenzulernen mit der man eben dieses gemeinsame Hobby (eben Hardware, Software erc.) teilen kann. Ich Persönlich erwarte eine Person die eine gewisse Begeisterung mit bringt. 
Bis jetzt durfte ich paar PCs zusammen bauen bzw.  paar Teile erneuern. Und jedesmal bin ich mit dem Gefühl raus, dass sich der Kollege einfach nur die Kosten für den Zusammenbau sparen wollte und sich selber 0 für das interessiert was ich da tu. 
Frei nach dem Motto "Du bist ja ausm Forum..du weißt schon was du da machst.. mach mal jetzt" . Da fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein "Ich bin ma nebendran Kaffee trinken. Sag bescheid wenn du fertig bist".

Leider merkt man das erst wenn man dort ist. Solang man noch am schreiben ist schaffen dies begeistert rüber zu kommen. 

Ich werde ab jetzt vorher klar stellen, dass ich als Helfer zur Seite stehe. NUR als Helfer. Nicht als kostenloser Computerservice.

MfG


----------



## Affliction (4. Februar 2016)

Moins, na das klingt ja nicht besonders. Also ich hab bis jetzt immer gaming pc zusammen gebaut und extrem viel dank bekommen.
Aus zeitgründen lasse ich mir meist die teile zu mir bringen und dann ist der pc in ein paar Tagen abholbereit. So kann ich ich in aller ruhe und mit größter Sorgfalt an meinem liebsten hobby schrauben. Meist bekomme ich als dank mehr geld angeboten als sie im laden bezahlt hätten. Daher gehe ich von ernst gemeinten dank aus.
Unterm Strich sind meine Erfahrungen hier durchweg positiv.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Februar 2016)

Hab auch nur positive Erfahrungen gesammelt. Hab nun auch schon mehrere Umbau Aktionen hinter mir. Natürlich hat jeder andere Interessen und tatsächlich ist das Wissen wie man einen PC zusammen baut schon etwas spezieller. Vor allem wenn es eben nicht gleich alles rund läuft.

(Es gibt durchaus noch Menschen da draußen, wo es bereits an einem Kreuz-/Schlitz Schraubendreher scheitert. )


Und um mal einen Vergleich zu bringen, ein Arbeitskollege repariert in seiner Freizeit z.B. auch mal seine Bremsanlage am Auto, etc. 

Dinge die ich mir so jetzt auch nicht zutrauen würde und es mir auch wenig bringt wenn ich daneben stehen und er mir jedes Teil oder jeden Handgriff erklärt, einfach weil mit das ganze Thema eben auch nicht so stark interessiert.

Deswegen würde ich ihn aber trotzdem um Hilfe oder Rat bitten. Ich muss ja für einen Räderwechsel praktisch auch nicht wissen wie der Motor oder das Getriebe funktionieren, auf der anderen Seite ist ein Wagen ohne diese Teile auch nicht mehr als ne Pferdekutsche.

Ist also immer eine Frage der persönlichen Interessen und des technischen Verständnisses. 

Und manche Kandidaten sind eben geborene Konsolero's, da ist jede Erklärung die über: " Stecker rein, Knopf drücken, warten" hinaus geht eben zuviel.


----------



## denyo62 (4. Februar 2016)

Gut in deinem Beispiel handelt es sich um einen Kollegen bzw. einen Freund. Da hilft man sich natürlich auch so. 

Aber hier bekommt man Anfragen von Unbekannten. Sicher hab mich, indem ich mich hier eingetragen habe, ja bereit erklärt Leuten soweit ich kann zu helfen. Ich erwarte da auch keine Bezahlung. Es stört mich aber dennoch sich irgwie ausgenutzt zu fühlen. 

Es ist ein Unterschied ob man beim Schrauben noch zusmmen en Bier trinkt, sich nebenbei unterhält und am ende noch paar Benchmarks laufen lässt oder ob man gesagt bekommt "hier mach ma bitte schnell ich muss noch gehen".

Wie gesagt wollt nur ma meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen. Freut mich aber echt, dass es bei euch besser läuft.


----------



## Affliction (4. Februar 2016)

Bei so einer Ansage würde ich auf dem Hacken kehrt machen und mich freundlich verabschieden. Du bist der der freiwillig HILFT!


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Februar 2016)

Ne, waren beides Unbekannte aus meiner Region, mit teilweise enormen Altersunterschieden und allem "drum und dran". Der "Autokollege" ist von der Arbeit.

Bei mir war es wirklich meist anders rum, ich muss mich da oft Bremsen nicht wirklich jede Schraube zu benennen.
Dazu kommt aber auch, dass man als der "aktive" Part des Zusammenbaus schnell mal über 2-3 Stunden am Stück durch werkeln kann ohne auch nur den Hauch von Langeweile zu bekommen. Das der passive Part den Zeitraum etwas anders wahr nimmt (<- nur für Mysterion!)  sollte sich aber auch von selbst verstehen. 

Also bis Benchmarks laufen mach ich auch nicht rum, wenn die Kiste alles korrekt im Bios erkennt und die Windows Installation ohne Probleme anläuft klinke ich mich meist aus. 
Unterstützung gibts dann meist noch am Telefon, Kleinigkeiten wie die 2. neue Festplatte wird nicht angezeigt, da noch unformatiert usw. 

In meinem Fall bin ich es wohl der diese Umbauaktionen zügig über die Bühne gebracht haben will.
Aber wenn du wirklich das Gefühl hast ausgenutzt zu werden, musst du eine Entscheidung für dich treffen.
Ziel dieses Threads ist es sicher nicht das sich einer nachher ausgenutzt fühlt. Damit geht doch der eigentliche Aspekt des gegenseitigen Helfens irgendwie flöten.

Solang du nicht zu hohe Erwartungen an die Lernbereitschaft deiner Hilfesuchenden hast. 

Wenn ich mal von mir ausgehe, so ist mehr als ein "und was machst du sonst so" Gespräch eigentlich nicht drin, ok Kaffee geht immer.
Aber Bier nicht wegen Auto, keine Benchmarks, die wären mit einer Windows Installation verbunden und ich müsste die Ergebnisse auch entsprechend interpretieren können, was aber wegen der Vielzahl an Komponenten auch nur ein ungenaues "Sieht ja gut aus." wäre. Dazu hab ich schon gute 3 Stunden für den Umbau/Einbau eingeplant, was für eine unbezahlte, freiwillige Sache meines Erachtens dann auch reicht + Hilfe am Telefon. 

Da macht man eben nicht automatisch neue Freunde oder trifft nur auf sympatische Kollegen. Es braucht außerdem eine gewisse geistige Reife und charakterliche Stärke um vor einem Fremden zu offenbaren das man da praktisch keine Ahnung hat und dem gegenüber ein Stück weit ausgeliefert ist. 

Wirst schon auch mal den Richtigen treffen, aber am Ende macht man das doch für sich selbst, weil man es kann und Spaß macht, oder? 

Und wenn es doch mal wieder passiert, dass du dich ausgenutzt fühlst, dann brich die Aktion ab. Hier wird dir keiner deswegen aufs Dach steigen. Ist alles freiwillig und unsere Freizeit.


----------



## denyo62 (4. Februar 2016)

Affliction schrieb:


> Bei so einer Ansage würde ich auf dem Hacken kehrt machen und mich freundlich verabschieden. Du bist der der freiwillig HILFT!



Eben. Und genau das werde ich wie gesagt ab jetzt von vornherein klarstellen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wirst schon auch mal den Richtigen treffen, aber am Ende macht man das doch für sich selbst, weil man es kann und Spaß macht, oder?



Klingt ja als würde ich hier den Partner meines Lebens suchen  hahah..

Ne also du hast recht. Ich erwarte halt eben bissel was von einem der hier im Forum nach Hilfe sucht. Das kann Begeisterung sein. Das kann aber auch einfach nur Freundlichkeit sein. Grade weil ich hier meine (unbezahlte) Hilfe anbiete. Wenn jemand 0 interesse hat kann er ruhig zu einem "Experten" gehen und es zusammenbauen lassen.  

Aber mal im ernst: Wenn man da seinen ersten "selbst" gebauten PC vor sich hat will man doch erst ma en Benchmark laufen lassen und gucken was die Kiste so drauf hat  und gleich nachdem man merkt wie viele eigentlich ne fettere Kiste haben will man doch ma bissel OCen. 

So wars zumindest bei mir. Hatte anfangs 0 Ahnung. Aber eins kam nach dem anderen.

Villt erwarte ich echt zu viel. Streite ich auch gar net ab. Aber gut so is es halt.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Februar 2016)

denyo62 schrieb:


> Und jedesmal bin ich mit dem Gefühl raus, dass sich der Kollege einfach  nur die Kosten für den Zusammenbau sparen wollte und sich selber 0 für  das interessiert was ich da tu.


Das Gefühl hatte ich so bisher noch nicht.   Ich habe hier in Aachen vier oder fünf PCs zusammengebaut,  und die Besitzer waren alle sehr interessiert.  Meist hat man sich auch sehr gut verstanden. 

Und ich habe bisher noch bei wirklich jedem davon aktiv ablehnen müssen, bezahlt zu werden.  

Ich habe mich allerdings ein wenig anders bestechen lassen,  mit Schokolade,   einem Zurückbringen nach Hause (besagter "kunde" wohnte auch WIRKLICH abgelegen und meine Hin-Fahrt hat ewig gedauert, da war ich echt dankbar um das Angebot),   und einmal in Form von Burger-Essen-Gehen  (bei dem war ich allerdings auch mehrfach,  die Agenda hieß "zusammenbauen, übertakten, testen, benchen"  und wir hatten rekordverdächtig viele teil-defekt gelieferte Teile,  die vorher erstmal alle analysiert und umgetauscht werden mussten).

Bisher waren alle Besitzer ungefähr so alt wie ich,  der Jüngste war glaube ich in der Oberstufe,  der Älteste vielleicht Mitte Zwanzig.   
(Das ist in Aachen natürlich nicht besonders verwunderlich,  20%  aller Einwohner der Stadt sind Studenten.)



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dazu kommt aber auch, dass man als der "aktive" Part des Zusammenbaus schnell mal über 2-3 Stunden am Stück durch werkeln kann ohne auch nur den Hauch von Langeweile zu bekommen. Das der passive Part den Zeitraum etwas anders wahr nimmt (<- nur für Mysterion!)  sollte sich aber auch von selbst verstehen.


Same here,  ich versuche immer,  den Besitzer des PCs mit in die Arbeit einzubinden und ihm alles zu erklären,  was unterschiedlich gut klappt. 


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also bis Benchmarks laufen mach ich auch nicht rum, wenn die Kiste alles korrekt im Bios erkennt und die Windows Installation ohne Probleme anläuft klinke ich mich meist aus.
> Unterstützung gibts dann meist noch am Telefon, Kleinigkeiten wie die 2. neue Festplatte wird nicht angezeigt, da noch unformatiert usw.


Ist bei mir genauso,   die meisten PC-Benutzer, die sich hierher verirren,   sind aber auch selbst in der Lage die Software zu installieren.  Sobald die Hardware läuft und Windows installiert, ist mein Auftrag meist erfüllt. 
Wenn nötig warte ich ein wenig länger,  und gucke mir einmal an wie der PC im Belastungs-Test läuft,  aber auch das nicht länger als 10min.  


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ziel dieses Threads ist es sicher nicht das sich einer nachher ausgenutzt fühlt. Damit geht doch der eigentliche Aspekt des gegenseitigen Helfens irgendwie flöten.


Sehe ich aus so.  Das ganze basiert auf Freundlichkeit, Interesse am Thema und am Kennenlernen von Gleichgesinnten. 

Ich habe aber, wie gesagt, auch noch nicht erlebt dass jemand den Thread gefunden hat,  der eigentlich nur zu geizig war zu Atelco zu fahren. 


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es braucht außerdem eine gewisse geistige Reife und charakterliche Stärke um vor einem Fremden zu offenbaren das man da praktisch keine Ahnung hat und dem gegenüber ein Stück weit ausgeliefert ist.


Guter Punkt.   
Ich hatte zum Glück noch nie einen Fall wo ich nicht mehr weitergekommen bin.  

Aber genannter PC,  den ich eigentlich zusammenbauen und übertakten sollte,  und bei dem vor dem Ergebnis erstmal das Netzteil, die Grafikkarte und der CPU-Kühler als defekt erkannt und umgetauscht werden mussten,  war schon echt eine Herausforderung. 





Kleine Anekdote zum Schluss:
Der PC von einem meiner besten Freunde hat mich beim Zusammenbau einen satten Tag Zeit gekostet.  Wir haben nach wiederholten Abstürzen irgendwann mal den RAM getestet,  und tatsächlich:  Einer der beiden RAM-Riegel war defekt. 
Ok, Riegel raus,  der zweite allein sollte ja auch reichen.   Lief trotzdem nicht.   In andere Slots gesteckt:  Auch nicht besser. 

Ich dachte schon,  das Mainboard wäre einfach kaputt,  bis wir irgendwann herausgefunden haben:   Die RAM-Bänke waren im BIOS falsch herum benannt!   Und der Riegel, von dem wir dachten er wäre heile,   war der Kaputte.  

Da haben unsere Köpfe kollektiv ein paar große Löcher in die Tischplatte gehämmert ...


----------



## drebbin (4. Februar 2016)

Also meine Erfahrungen (3) waren bisher durchaus positiv. Man war interessiert, lernfreudig (und noch wichtiger: lernfähig ) und freundlich.
Ich lasse allerdings auch gar nicht erst zu das diejenige Person sich ausklinken kann. Entweder zusammen oder er/sie dann wirklich allein. Die einzige Frage die für mich optional ist ob ich anleiten soll oder wir während meines Zusammenbaus darüber reden was-wie-wo-warum sich so gehört. Im Redefluss muss ich mich allerdings dann wirklich selber bremsen, zuviele Infos bringen nichts. Mit defekten Teilen musste ich mich allerdings zum Glück noch nicht rumschlagen.

MfG Drebbin


----------



## chischko (4. Februar 2016)

Hab bisher auch 2 Leuten hier ihre Maschinchen zamm gebastelt und ettliichen Konfigs vorgekaut, Ratschläge erteilt und per PM geholfen. Bisher war ein unzufriedener kleiner Nimmersatt Ar*** dabei, ansonsten waren immer alle sehr höflich, lernwillig, dankbar und meine obligatorische Pizza vor Ort habe ich auch immer bekommen. Sind nun keine Freundschaften für's Leben entstanden aber man konnte mal nen ganzen Tag/Abend "rumNERDen" ohne das die Alte meckert und basteln basteln basteln! 
Deswegen bleibe ich auch sehr gerne in dieser Liste und werde weiterhin meine Hilfe anbieten und wenn ich keine Lust habe mit dem weiter zu schreiben/schrauben sage ich es ihm warum und gehe bzw. breche das Gespräch ab. Ganz einfache Logik


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Februar 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Mit defekten Teilen musste ich mich allerdings zum Glück noch nicht rumschlagen.



Sei froh, es gibt echt nichts blöderes als am Ende sagen zu müssen:  

"Ja, leider müssen wir das wieder zerlegen,  das Teil muss ausgetauscht werden,  und in einer Woche wiederholen wir das nochmal."


Ein positiver Effekt:  Man lernt selbst viel.  Ich kaufe nun nicht so viel Hardware dass ich wirklich viele Teile am Markt kennen würde. 

So habe ich sehr viele Sachen schon mal gesehen, verbaut, und getestet.   Das hat mein Fachwissen echt weitergebracht. 


Bestes Beispiel: CPU-Kühler.
Ich habe seit Jahren meinen geliebten Noctua im Einsatz und der wird wohl auch noch ein paar Jahre bleiben.  
Trotzdem habe ich den Vergleich zu vielen anderen Modellen,  von BeQuiet, Phanteks, Thermalright, Scythe, usw.


----------



## PeterPetzer (22. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen ! Wollte mal fragen, ob es auch einen Bastler in Frankfurt am Main oder Umgebung gibt ? Weil bei mir ists jetzt noch nicht 100% ob und wann ich meinen neuen Pc kaufe, also die Einzelteile und die dann zusammengesetzt brauchen würde. Wäre für einen Könner keine große Sache weil ich die Beratung für die Bestandteile auch aus dem Forum holen würde, aber mich überfordert sowas komplett.
Jedenfalls wenn ich wüßte, daß jemand in der Nähe ist, dann wäre der Punkt schon geklärt.


----------



## chischko (22. Februar 2016)

Such doch bitte einfach in der Liste auf Seite 1 ... Ich sehe 2 direkt aus FFM und 3 weitere mit 61***er PLZ.


----------



## PeterPetzer (22. Februar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Such doch bitte einfach in der Liste auf Seite 1 ... Ich sehe 2 direkt aus FFM und 3 weitere mit 61***er PLZ.



Vielleicht ist das nur bei mir so, aber bei den meisten steht nur "PN" dran, was ja ok wäre aber da ist auch kein Name oder so, ich weiß nicht an wen ich eine PN schicken könnte, der nächste ist nur einer, und der ist bißchen außerhalb.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Februar 2016)

PeterPetzer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das nur bei mir so, aber bei den meisten steht nur "PN" dran, was ja ok wäre aber da ist auch kein Name oder so, ich weiß nicht an wen ich eine PN schicken könnte, der nächste ist nur einer, und der ist bißchen außerhalb.



Die Namen stehen eine Spalte weiter


----------



## chischko (22. Februar 2016)

PeterPetzer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das nur bei mir so, aber bei den meisten steht nur "PN" dran, was ja ok wäre aber da ist auch kein Name oder so, ich weiß nicht an wen ich eine PN schicken könnte, der nächste ist nur einer, und der ist bißchen außerhalb.



Musste auf nem großen Monitor ansehen. Bei mir auf dem MacBook sehe ich die auch nicht.


----------



## PeterPetzer (22. Februar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Musste auf nem großen Monitor ansehen. Bei mir auf dem MacBook sehe ich die auch nicht.



Mein edler Syncmaster 930 bf hat 19 zoll. Benutze den Mozilla und hab den IE genommen, da seh ich immerhin 3 mm von der neuen Spalte


----------



## chischko (22. Februar 2016)

PeterPetzer schrieb:


> Mein edler Syncmaster 930 bf hat 19 zoll. Benutze den Mozilla und hab den IE genommen, da seh ich immerhin 3 mm von der neuen Spalte



Um Dir mal zu helfen (jetzt am großen Rechner im Forum: 
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Februar 2016)

@PeterPetzer

Strg + "-" oder Mausrad runterscrollen, verändert die Größe des Inhaltes, sodass du auch auf nen 8" TFT die gesamte Tabelle sehen könntest


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Februar 2016)

STRG und - (also Minus) klicken, dann wird das Bild kleiner und Du kannst die Helfer direkt anklicken : Screenshot by Lightshot

Hier sind noch 2 Helferlisten : 

Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]
Liste von Helfern fur den Zusammenbau (jetzt auch in deiner Nahe) - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## PeterPetzer (22. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für Screenshot, Listen und auch den Strg-tip ! Habe vorhin den einzigen den ich lesen konnte einfach mal kontaktet und sind im Gespräch. Bin froh daß es Leute wie euch gibt, bald hab ich einen schönen neuen Rechner, GRUNZ !


----------



## FluffyCloud (26. Februar 2016)

Bräuchte jemand aus dem Raum Regensburg


----------



## chischko (26. Februar 2016)

FluffyCloud schrieb:


> Bräuchte jemand aus dem Raum Regensburg


Entschuldige bitte die dratsische Formulierung, aber bist Du zu  oder zu faul zum lesen? Wir hatten genau das bereits nur ein paar Posts weiter oben... 
Und um Dir noch zu helfen: Bitteschön:
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## FluffyCloud (26. Februar 2016)

Die Postleitzahl stimmt nicht 

Der User ist auch schon seit Jahren nicht mehr aktiv, kann man von der Liste streichen


----------



## cryon1c (26. Februar 2016)

FluffyCloud schrieb:


> Die Postleitzahl stimmt nicht
> 
> Der User ist auch schon seit Jahren nicht mehr aktiv, kann man von der Liste streichen



Dann nimm den nächsten, in Nürnberg sitzen ganze 5 Leute. Die Liste ist ja dafür da, damit ihr uns findet, selbst eine PN schreibt und net den Thread verlängert bis ins bodenlose 
Ob er aktiv ist oder nicht, lässt sich auch so nicht sagen. Gibt Leute die lesen hier nur und schreiben per PN, Profil ist leer aber sie sind weder tot noch eingeschlafen.


----------



## FluffyCloud (27. Februar 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Dann nimm den nächsten, in Nürnberg sitzen ganze 5 Leute. Die Liste ist ja dafür da, damit ihr uns findet, selbst eine PN schreibt und net den Thread verlängert bis ins bodenlose
> Ob er aktiv ist oder nicht, lässt sich auch so nicht sagen. Gibt Leute die lesen hier nur und schreiben per PN, Profil ist leer aber sie sind weder tot noch eingeschlafen.




dann kann ich es gleich bei mindfactory zusammenbauen lassen.
Man sieht doch im Profil die letzte Aktivität und wenn derjenige seit 2014 nicht eingeloggt war wird auch so nicht mehr mitlesen.
Ich wollte nur bescheid geben damit man das ändern kann.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Februar 2016)

Kannst auch mal bei der Konkurrenz gucken 

Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]
Liste von Helfern fur den Zusammenbau (jetzt auch in deiner Nahe) - ComputerBase Forum

Ich kann ja schlecht regelmäßig die Aktivität aller Helfer checken 
Eventüll werden die auch per Mail benachrichtigt, wenn die ne PN kriegen.


----------



## kogansnet (6. März 2016)

Wir machen gerne mit, es gibt hier ja noch niemanden auf Freiburg :

79102 | Freiburg im Breisgau | Großraum | PN, mail@kogans.net | Kogansnet | Zusammenbau und Problemlösung und Serviceleistungen


----------



## MoritzK (11. März 2016)

Nur mal wegen dem "letzte Aktivität 2014" für Nürnberg. Ich war seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr online. Ich habe aber eine Mail von jemanden bekommen der Hilfe braucht. Also nicht davon abschrecken lassen!


----------



## Revoller (16. März 2016)

Zuwachs für Hannover:

30952 | Ronnenberg |  Großraum Hannover | PN | Zusammenbau, Reparatur (auch auf Chiplevelniveau) ,Service


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2016)

Revoller schrieb:


> Reparatur (auch auf Chiplevelniveau)



What?


----------



## Krolgosh (16. März 2016)

92318 | Neumarkt | Bis 25km Umkreis | PN |Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Wasserkühlung, Installationen


----------



## Revoller (16. März 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> What?



BGA Reball, beispielsweise Grafikchips neu auflöten.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2016)

Revoller schrieb:


> BGA Reball, beispielsweise Grafikchips neu auflöten.


Interessant, was für Werkzeug benötigt man dafür?  Manuell ist das ja kaum möglich ...


----------



## chischko (16. März 2016)

Eigentlich brauchst nur nen Lötkolben mit extrem dünner spitze... und 2 verflucht ruhige Hände


----------



## Revoller (16. März 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Interessant, was für Werkzeug benötigt man dafür?  Manuell ist das ja kaum möglich ...



Ne sogenannte Reworkstation



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@chischko: Ne entsprechende Lötstation hab ich auch: Ersa Nano


----------



## Special_Flo (16. März 2016)

Guten Tag,
Geht das auch bei Cpu - Sockel ? z.b. 1155 ? 
mfg Flo


Revoller schrieb:


> Ne sogenannte Reworkstation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Revoller (16. März 2016)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> Geht das auch bei Cpu - Sockel ? z.b. 1155 ?
> mfg Flo



Der CPU wird doch nur in den Sockel gesetzt, da brauch man nich löten.
Oder sind bei dir einige Pins verbogen? Vorsichtig und mit viel Geduld lassen sich Pins ansich auch noch retten wenn sie etwas verbogen sind, damals hab ich so zumindest einige CPUs retten können.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2016)

Revoller schrieb:


> Der CPU wird doch nur in den Sockel gesetzt, da brauch man nich löten.
> Oder sind bei dir einige Pins verbogen? Vorsichtig und mit viel Geduld lassen sich Pins ansich auch noch retten wenn sie etwas verbogen sind, damals hab ich so zumindest einige CPUs retten können.



Das ist auch meine Erfahrung, wenn ein paar Pins leicht verbogen sind, bekommt man das häufig wieder hin.

Wenn man natürlich schon versucht hat die CPU inklusiver verbogener Pins trotzdem mit der Gewalt von tausend Sonnen in den Sockel zu hämmern,  und die Pins infolgedessen um 90° abgeknickt sind,  hat man meist verloren. 
(Ja, so User gibt es ... )


----------



## Revoller (16. März 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das ist auch meine Erfahrung, wenn ein paar Pins leicht verbogen sind, bekommt man das häufig wieder hin.
> 
> Wenn man natürlich schon versucht hat die CPU inklusiver verbogener Pins trotzdem mit der Gewalt von tausend Sonnen in den Sockel zu hämmern,  und die Pins infolgedessen um 90° abgeknickt sind,  hat man meist verloren.
> (Ja, so User gibt es ... )



Es gibt auch User die es schaffen ein Netzteil falsch anuschließen und sich dann wundern warum der Rechner anfängt zu qualmen ausm Netzteil, da nützt auch ein Markennetzteil dann nix mehr und das betreffende Cougar SX700 war damals eins der besten Netzteile aufm Markt.


----------



## chischko (16. März 2016)

Wie denn das? Innerhalb ATX ist doch alles verpolungssicher genormt!


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Wie denn das? Innerhalb ATX ist doch alles verpolungssicher genormt!



Es gibt auch Menschen, die einen USB-Stecker an eine LAN-Buchse "anschließen".   

Frag. Mich. Nicht. Wie. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (16. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Special_Flo (17. März 2016)

Ja die CPU wird nur in den Sockel gesetzt , das weiß ich. Daher war die Frage ja auch, ob man den Sockel "wechseln" könnte.
Da bei einem Board ( Z77 MPower ) aus Ebay , leider ein paar Pins komplett defekt sind.. so ca. 10 stk.
Daher die Frage. 

P.S. Ich kenn mich mit PCs schon aus.

mfg Flo


Revoller schrieb:


> Der CPU wird doch nur in den Sockel gesetzt, da brauch man nich löten.
> Oder sind bei dir einige Pins verbogen? Vorsichtig und mit viel Geduld lassen sich Pins ansich auch noch retten wenn sie etwas verbogen sind, damals hab ich so zumindest einige CPUs retten können.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. März 2016)

Ich denke nicht, dass das realistisch ist.  

Selbst wenn es irgendwie geht:  Der Aufwand würde sich vermutlich nicht rechnen. Da kannst du es besser neu kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

Z77 Boards wachsen leider nicht mehr an den Bäumen und werden wie karierte Maiglöckchen gehandelt und das ist auch in der Bucht bekannt. Man könnte ja mal mit dem Board zu einem Uhrmacher rennen und sich dort einschätzen lassen ob was geht und zu welchem Preis. Sorry für OT


----------



## Revoller (17. März 2016)

Moment, 10 Pins könnt man doch versuchen noch zu richten.
Sockel ablöten und neuen drauf hab ich noch nie gemacht, müsste man sich erstmal genau anschauen allerdings kannst du dann immernoch pech haben und es fallen ein paar Bauteile auf der Unterseite ab.
Alles unterhalb abzuschirmen mit Alutape is nich so pralle weil du dann erstmal ne 1Std. am vorheizen bist um das Board auf 180Grad zu bekommen (es soll sich ja nich verbiegen wenn der Lötprozess anfängt).


----------



## cryon1c (17. März 2016)

Ich würds nicht mehr tun. 
Ein Z77 Board wächst nicht (mehr) auf Bäumen, aber die Kisten kriegt man massig hinterhergeschmissen bei Ebay, in der Bucht usw. Die Preise sind leicht gesalzen und gebrauchte Boards gehen teils zu Preisen die eher  einem aktuellen Z170-Board aufklebt werden. 
Wenn ich überlege wie viel Arbeit da reingesteckt werden muss und garantiert ist da nix, würde ich einfach n anderes Board schießen, fertig.


----------



## Rosigatton (18. März 2016)

Ich will ja nicht klugscheissen, aber wenn man etwas "hinterhergeschmissen" bekommt, so ist das fast geschenkt/sehr günstig.

Und wenn "die Preise leicht gesalzen sind", bedeutet das "ziemlich teuer", also das Gegenteil von "hinterhergeschmissen"


----------



## Revoller (18. März 2016)

Wo soll das Problem liegen sich nichtmal ein bisschen damit zu beschäftigen und die Pins einfach versuchen zu retten?
Wenns klappt spart man Geld und wenn nicht hat man zumindest etwas Erfahrung gesammelt bezüglich was nicht funktionert beim zurückbiegen von Pins, ihr könnt mir natürlich auch ganz einfach die Boards schenken und ich verkauf sie dann inner Bucht wenn sie wieder gehen


----------



## cryon1c (18. März 2016)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht klugscheissen, aber wenn man etwas "hinterhergeschmissen" bekommt, so ist das fast geschenkt/sehr günstig.
> 
> Und wenn "die Preise leicht gesalzen sind", bedeutet das "ziemlich teuer", also das Gegenteil von "hinterhergeschmissen"



Die Boards hat man an jeder Ecke. Das bedeutet - hinterhergeschmissen, weil man dafür weder ans andere Ende der Welt eiern muss noch Monatelang suchen usw.
Die Preise bestimmt der Markt, wenn viele Leute aus unerfindlichen Gründen noch Z77 Boards wollen, gehen die Preise halt hoch.


----------



## Rosigatton (18. März 2016)

Hinterhergeschmissen bedeutet billig, nix anderes.


----------



## cryon1c (18. März 2016)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Hinterhergeschmissen bedeutet billig, nix anderes.



PC-Hardware von vor einigen Jahren, die zum Übertakten geeignet ist und zum Premium-Bereich gehört, kriegt man nicht hinterhergeschmissen. Weder eine K-CPU noch was anderes wie Z-Boards usw. Nicht solange es alle nötigen Funktionen bietet und nur 5-10% langsamer ist als aktuelles Zeug. 
Warte mal weitere 5 Jahre, dann kriegste die Z77-Boards hinterhergeworfen, wenn du sie da noch findest.


----------



## Maurice17 (4. April 2016)

Hab mal eben eine Frage (auch wenn diese wenig mit Montag vor Ort zu tuen hat): Werde sehr wahrscheinlich morgen Hardwarekomponenten bestellen und diese am kommenden Wochenende zusammenbauen, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, falls ich Fragen habe, jemanden mit Kenntnissen im Zusammenbauen per Chat zu erreichen? Steam o.ä. würde mir persönlich schon reichen, im Grunde ist mir im Bezug aufs Zusammenbauen alles klar, sollten aber mal Fragen auftauchen, will ich nicht für jede Frage einen eigenen Thread eröffnen. Wenn sich jemand dazu bereiterklären könnte, wäre das gut, hoffe, das Unterforum passt einigermaßen.


----------



## chischko (4. April 2016)

Hm naja nicht ganz der richtige Thread dazu, aber eigentlich ist immer jemand greifbar, wenn Du es entweder hier postest oder im Bereich Komplettzusammenstellungen:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95 
Ansonsten kannste mich auch mal anschreiben und schauen ob ich antworte


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. April 2016)

Stelle mich auch mal zur Verfügung


----------



## markus1612 (7. April 2016)

@Rosigatton: Würdest du bei mir bei Kontakt das "TS aus meiner Sign" entfernen, da mit schon vor einiger Zeit von den Mods untersagt wurde, die IP in meine Signatur zu packen.


----------



## Rosigatton (8. April 2016)

Moin Markus, wird sofort erledigt


----------



## Watertouch (14. April 2016)

Es wäre nett wenn ihr mich fürs erste entfernen könntet, derzeit ist es sehr stressig bei mir.


----------



## Lupoc (17. April 2016)

Guten Morgen Jungs. Ich benötige DRINGEND Hilfe beim OC meines i5 2500k. Seit zwei Tagen versuche ich es ohne Erfolg. Wäre schön wenn sich heute noch jemand per PM melden würde. damit ich heute wenigstens für 2min ein Erfolgserlebnis habe....


----------



## Stryke7 (17. April 2016)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Jungs. Ich benötige DRINGEND Hilfe beim OC meines i5 2500k. Seit zwei Tagen versuche ich es ohne Erfolg. Wäre schön wenn sich heute noch jemand per PM melden würde. damit ich heute wenigstens für 2min ein Erfolgserlebnis habe....



Wie versuchst du es denn im Moment?


----------



## eRaTitan (24. April 2016)

_Hey Rosigatton,

würdest du mich bitte aus der Liste streichen, bin hier nicht mehr aktiv, danke. 

_


----------



## syntaxhighlight (24. April 2016)

Moinsen,

Bitte bei mir noch dazu editieren: Zusammenbau und Beratung von Wasserkühlung.

Danke 


Gesendet mit meinem iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## PatataMaxtex (25. April 2016)

Hi, ich würde gerne eine Lücke in der Abdeckung füllen:
21739 | Dollern | Landkreis Stade | per Mail bitte (Mathis.Buckmann@gmx.de | PatataMaxtex | Zusammenbau, Umbau, Beratung, Hardwarefehlersuche, Windows Installation, bedingt auch allgemeine Problemlösung


----------



## Stockmann (25. April 2016)

49074  | Osnabrück | Per PN | Stockmann | Zusammenbau, Umbau, Betriebssystem Installation, Fehlersuche aller Art


----------



## Hauke76 (1. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich habe ich mir über diese Seite Hilfe beim Zusammenbau meines PCs versprochen, scheinbar bekommt Sie aber nicht jeder. Da ich Hilfe suchte habe ich folgende Personen in Hamburg angeschrieben: Xylezz, Oelschy, BioShock, Kannibalenleiche, Pegasos, Anoras, Seppo1887. Ich dachte, daß zumindest einer von 7 zum Erfolg führt.  Bioshock hat mir aus privaten Gründen abgesagt, Oelschy war ich zu weit draußen, Kannibalenleiche hat sich nicht wieder gemeldet und alle anderen haben sich, bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, nicht bei mir gemeldet.  Ist denn keiner in Hamburg, der mir helfen kann oder will? Ein wenig armselig ist das. Vielleicht sollte ich ja noch 2 o. 3 Wochen warten, bis sich einer meiner erbarmt.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Mai 2016)

Das ist natürlich sehr unschön.  Das Problem ist, dass manche User hier irgendwann nicht mehr aktiv sind, diese aus der Liste zu filtern ist aber schwierig.

Ich bin leider zu weit von Hamburg entfernt um dir zu vor Ort helfen zu können.  

Versuch es nochmal mit den anderen (wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es mehr als 7 Einträge für Hamburg)  oder versuch nochmal einen Termin mit Bioshock zu finden.


----------



## Hauke76 (1. Mai 2016)

Die anderen aus der Listen werden vermutlich, erst recht absagen, da ich am äußersten Rand von Hamburg wohne und denen das zu weit weg ist. Von den 4 offenen, angeschriebenen, Usern, waren 3 innerhalb der letzten 2 Wochen aktiv. Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum die mir nicht antworten. Ich erwarte ja nicht, daß man mir sofort antwortet, aber innerhalb von 24 - 36 Std. wäre ganz schön.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

Es ist nun mal eine freiwillige Sache und jeder hat ein Real Life und es gibt leider genug Gemeinheiten die jemanden hindern können. Es wäre natürlich schön wenn jeder der eingetragen ist sich auch entsprechend darum kümmert


----------



## Hauke76 (1. Mai 2016)

Die anderen aus der Listen werden vermutlich, erst recht absagen, da ich am äußersten Rand von Hamburg wohne und denen das zu weit weg ist. Von den 4 offenen, angeschriebenen, Usern, waren 3 innerhalb der letzten 2 Wochen aktiv. Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum die mir nicht antworten. Ich erwarte ja nicht, daß man mir sofort antwortet, aber innerhalb von 24 - 36 Std. wäre ganz schön. Ich habe jetzt die leztzte mögliche Person aus der Liste angeschrieben, damit bin ich jetzt mit meinem Latein am Ende. Ich verstehe ja, das es auch ein Real Life gibt, keine Frage,  aber wenigstens eine kurze Mail wäre doch drin, oder?


----------



## Laudian (1. Mai 2016)

Ich schreib mir dafür gerade ein Script, wenn Rosi nichts dagegen hat lösche ich morgen mal alle aus der Liste, die x Monate nicht mehr on waren.


----------



## chischko (1. Mai 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich schreib mir dafür gerade ein Script, wenn Rosi nichts dagegen hat lösche ich morgen mal alle aus der Liste, die x Monate nicht mehr on waren.


Ja aber das "x" zu kommunizieren und Rosi's Einverständnis vorrausgesetzt wäre doch nett um denjenigen, die doch aktiv bleiben wollen in der Liste die Möglichkeit zu geben sich zu melden. Gibt ja auch genug User/Forenmitglieder hier eingetragen, die nicht unbedingt jeden Tag rein schauen aber auf PNs reagieren wenn sie eine E-Mail bekommen etc.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. Mai 2016)

Man könnte ja eine PN schicken ala "Bist du noch aktiv?" und dann eine gewisse Zeit abwarten.


----------



## Laudian (1. Mai 2016)

Das kriege ich aber nicht gescriptet, das müsste man dann von Hand machen. Alle Leute rauswerfen, die sich seit einem bestimmten Datum nicht mehr eingeloggt haben, würde vollautomatisch gehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

Man könnte ja irgendwo einen Aufruf machen vielleicht sogar im Header usw. wo man den Leuten eine Zeit x einräumt um den Status zu überprüfen und danach eben jeden rauswirft der nicht reagiert


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Mai 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Das kriege ich aber nicht gescriptet, das müsste man dann von Hand machen. Alle Leute rauswerfen, die sich seit einem bestimmten Datum nicht mehr eingeloggt haben, würde vollautomatisch gehen.



Ich glaube, es wäre fair anzunehmen dass jeder der seit einem Jahr nicht mehr im Forum war auch kein Interesse mehr hat, hier mitzuhelfen. 

Im Notfall kann man ja alle solchen Fälle erstmal aussortieren und ihnen eine Nachricht schicken, dass sie aussortiert worden sind.  Falls es doch jemanden gibt der sehr wohl noch seine Mails liest, kann er sich dann ja melden.


----------



## chischko (1. Mai 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es wäre fair anzunehmen dass jeder der seit einem Jahr nicht mehr im Forum war auch kein Interesse mehr hat, hier mitzuhelfen.
> 
> Im Notfall kann man ja alle solchen Fälle erstmal aussortieren und ihnen eine Nachricht schicken, dass sie aussortiert worden sind.  Falls es doch jemanden gibt der sehr wohl noch seine Mails liest, kann er sich dann ja melden.


Hmm gut ja nen Jahr ist glaube ich ausreichend und wenn die Leute dann ne PM als Benachrichtigung bekommen, dasse raus sind können sie sich ja wieder "scharf" schalten lassen


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Mai 2016)

Moin Leute 

Joa, eine PM als Benachrichtigung, dasse raus sind (vorläufig), wäre nicht verkehrt.

@Laudian

Könntest Du mir denn zukommen lassen, wer und wieviele das sind ?


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Mai 2016)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir denn zukommen lassen, wer und wieviele das sind ?



Ich würde sogar vorschlagen, das hier zu posten ...   jede normale  Ein- und Austragung ist ja auch  öffentlich.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Mai 2016)

Joa, mal schauen


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Mai 2016)

Haben jetzt alle "inaktiven" einen Eintrag auf ihre Pinnwand bekommen : 

Moin xxx,

"wir" haben beschlossen, längere Zeit inaktive Helfer aus der Liste zu löschen.

Falls Du doch eingetragen bleiben möchtest, melde dich 

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Mai 2016)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Haben jetzt alle "inaktiven" einen Eintrag auf ihre Pinnwand bekommen :
> 
> Moin xxx,
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sollte man noch spezifizieren, um welchen Thread es geht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

Jetzt kannst du die Bierflasche wohl automatisch halten


----------



## Laudian (1. Mai 2016)

So, die Liste ist dann auch aktualisiert.
Rosi hat eine Liste aller gelöschten Mitglieder, wenn er die hier öffentlich machen möchte, sollte das auch kein Problem sein.

Einziges Manko: Bei Mitgliedern, die "unsichtbar" im Forum unterwegs sind, kann ich das Datum der letzten Aktivität nicht auslesen. Die müsste man entweder von Hand prüfen oder wir lassen sie einfach drin (ich passe das Script gleich einmal an, damit es mir diese Leute getrennt anzeigt).


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Mai 2016)

Joa, hier die Liste, mit Ausnahme von LetsPatrick :

7egacy 
th_fn_styles 
Jockele 
kalle340 
wellimike 
Túvi 
PerfectuS 
JensderRoggi
Helvete 
DJTuning 
BloodyMojito 
Priq 
R3D-Spiider 
Jaran91 
Pegasos 
aordecai 
Anoras 
WestEnd 
phenom-2 
Der_G4mer 
Rico-3000 
combatIII 
SlushyBoy 
NexGen 
frapega 
gottlasseshirnregnen 
NECR0NIK 
JC88 
Tommi1 
Blauschwein 
AirKnight 
DaMoffi 
nonm 
Gotcha83 
NECR0NIK 
PearaVR 
Fatalii 
MBaumi 
R4Z0R1911 
LetsPatrick_de 
Gigabyte 
George_van_Hinton 
st.eagle 
Stuntman1962 
Ogie0 
paco.g 
Eureka7 
Callisto 
Pussyranger 
Colonia 
Mr.Korky 
Be4real 
Stahli 
Blood_Hero 
Kirch 
chakra76 
P4TriX206 
ucap 
M_DC 
Ultramarinrot 
Arausia 
streetjumper16 
Panagianus 
Punsher 
Extrem__ 
reinhardrudi 
Necon0951 
Thallassa 
Hosty 
Phoenixrg 
seasons8 
Gazelle 
Schwammerl678 
MrWoogey 
Shibi 
-Downhill- 
jonas1212 
*curE 
Wolf2666 
wolfstone1991 
xNathanelx 
Hirnmatsch 
shady1080 
simon501 
DDR2-Liebe 
empty 
GML_Soundsystem


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Mai 2016)

Das sind, wie erwartet, eine ganze Menge. 

Aber Qualität über Quantität in Bezug auf die Liste


----------



## chischko (1. Mai 2016)

Also dann mal raus mit den Aspiranten


----------



## Affliction (2. Mai 2016)

Hi, ich möchte bitte meine Plz in 15537 Erkner + ca. 10 Km Umkreis ändern lassen. 
Ab sofort stehe ich den Brandenburgern zur Verfügung. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (2. Mai 2016)

Dank Umzug ändert sich meine Adresse ebenfalls, bin jetzt in 46483 Wesel zu finden.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (3. Mai 2016)

Hauke76 schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich mir über diese Seite Hilfe beim Zusammenbau meines PCs versprochen, scheinbar bekommt Sie aber nicht jeder. Da ich Hilfe suchte habe ich folgende Personen in Hamburg angeschrieben: Xylezz, Oelschy, BioShock, Kannibalenleiche, Pegasos, Anoras, Seppo1887. Ich dachte, daß zumindest einer von 7 zum Erfolg führt.  Bioshock hat mir aus privaten Gründen abgesagt, Oelschy war ich zu weit draußen, Kannibalenleiche hat sich nicht wieder gemeldet und alle anderen haben sich, bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, nicht bei mir gemeldet.  Ist denn keiner in Hamburg, der mir helfen kann oder will? Ein wenig armselig ist das. Vielleicht sollte ich ja noch 2 o. 3 Wochen warten, bis sich einer meiner erbarmt.



Schreib mir mal ne PM, sofern sich keiner meldet. Ich werde dir so gut es mir möglich ist dir zu Seite stehen, ich wohne allerdings 300Km entfernt von dir, also könnte ich dir nur ein nettes Telefonat bieten, kriegen wir dann aber schon hin [emoji6]


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2016)

Hi Rosigatton, 

Ich denke das ich jetzt genug Erfahrung im Zusammenbau mit Rechnern habe und möchte mich jetzt auch auf die Liste der PCGH-Bastler setzen lassen.

 01217 | Dresden | Dresden-Altstadt und auf Anfrage weiter, was in Sachsen mit ÖPNV (Semesterticket) erreichbar ist | bitte über PN | DKK007 | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau (nur LuKü), Aufrüstung, Fehlersuche, Betriebsystem- (Windows+Linux) und Softwareinstallation


----------



## benjasso (31. Mai 2016)

Hi Rosigatton,

bei mir bitte "Windowsinstallation" abändern nach "Windows/Linux".

Danke.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juni 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hi Rosigatton,
> 
> Ich denke das ich jetzt genug Erfahrung im Zusammenbau mit Rechnern habe und möchte mich jetzt auch auf die Liste der PCGH-Bastler setzen lassen.
> 
> 01217 | Dresden | Dresden-Altstadt und auf Anfrage weiter, was in Sachsen mit ÖPNV (Semesterticket) erreichbar ist | bitte über PN | DKK007 | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau (nur LuKü), Aufrüstung, Fehlersuche, Betriebsystem- (Windows+Linux) und Softwareinstallation



Wow, endlich wieder mal ein Dresdner 

Ich dachte schon, ich muss hier ewig die Hilfesuchenden allein betreuen


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (2. Juni 2016)

Was ist das los bei euch? Ich hab zB noch keine Anfrage bekommen


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juni 2016)

Leipzig sieht auch eher düster aus, sehr ruhig


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juni 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Leipzig sieht auch eher düster aus, sehr ruhig



Ich bin regelmäßig dort,  hab aber leider keine Zeit um zu helfen


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juni 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich bin regelmäßig dort,  hab aber leider keine Zeit um zu helfen



Nene, gibt keine Anfragen aus Leipzig. Das wundert mich halt, hier gibts nicht viel zu helfen


----------



## Floxel (2. Juni 2016)

Special_Flo hat mich komplett durch den Bau meines PC durch "geguided" (über TeamSpeak) auch wenn nicht alles sofort funktioniert hat.
Deswegen großes Dankeschön


----------



## Jes (2. Juni 2016)

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen: Ohne Absicherung oder auch nur ohne Erfahrungsberichte in den meisten Fällen ist man doch etwas skeptisch sich an jemanden an seine teure Hardware ranzulassen. Aber es wäre schon verlockend sich damit die ~100€ Aufpreis für Zusammenbau/höhere Hardwarekosten der Shops zu sparen.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juni 2016)

Jes schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen: Ohne Absicherung oder auch nur ohne Erfahrungsberichte in den meisten Fällen ist man doch etwas skeptisch sich an jemanden an seine teure Hardware ranzulassen. Aber es wäre schon verlockend sich damit die ~100€ Aufpreis für Zusammenbau/höhere Hardwarekosten der Shops zu sparen.



Viele Leute hier haben garantiert mehr Erfahrung und Wissen darüber als die Leute in den Shops, welche die PCs zusammenbasteln. 

Der Hauptunterschied ist wohl eher, dass diese für eventuelle Probleme haftbar gemacht werden können.


----------



## Laudian (2. Juni 2016)

Jes schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen: Ohne Absicherung oder auch nur ohne Erfahrungsberichte in den meisten Fällen ist man doch etwas skeptisch sich an jemanden an seine teure Hardware ranzulassen. Aber es wäre schon verlockend sich damit die ~100€ Aufpreis für Zusammenbau/höhere Hardwarekosten der Shops zu sparen.



Naja, du kannst dir ja einfach ein paar Beiträge der Leute durchlesen. Da merkt man dann recht schnell, ob derjenige Ahnung hat oder nicht.


----------



## Jes (2. Juni 2016)

Theorie und Praxis sind zweierlei, aber ja - besser als nix ist das auf jeden Fall!


----------



## mickythebeagle (2. Juni 2016)

Die Leute sollen ja auch selber bauen. Man ist dabei und passt auf das alles so gemacht wird wie es ein sol.
Man erklärt dann nur wieso es nicht so gemacht werden sollte. Sonst wäre das alles ja Sinnlos. Die allermeisten wollen ja auch selber zusammen bauen, nur trauen es sich noch nicht weil sie Angst haben etwas falsch zu machen.
Ich habe schon etlichen geholfen, und bis jetzt kam da noch keine Klage wegen eines Defektes !


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte schon einige Neubauten, und ehrlich gesagt wollen nicht alle selber bauen.  Manche wollen einfach, dass man es für sie macht.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juni 2016)

Es geht ja meist um zusammenbauen oder Softwareprobleme. Zusammenbauen ist einfach, aber die Leute machen das meist selbst, die sollen nicht nur lernen wie was wohin rein soll, sondern wie sie ihre Kiste später am besten zerlegen, reinigen oder upgraden können.
Softwareprobleme sind meist auch recht einfach, aber tricky für Leute die sich nicht damit auskennen. 
Bei mir würden die Leute vorbeikommen, sie sehen dann auch was ich für ein System habe und wie das zusammengebaut ist - wem das nicht reicht, darf zurückfahren


----------



## mickythebeagle (3. Juni 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon einige Neubauten, und ehrlich gesagt wollen nicht alle selber bauen.  Manche wollen einfach, dass man es für sie macht.



Soweit ich mich da noch recht entsinne war dieser Thread aber nie so gedacht. Es sollte immer nur eine Hilfe und Unterstützung sein die man anbietet.


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Juni 2016)

Ich zitiere mal aus dem Startthread : 

"Du möchtest einen PC  nach eigenen Vorstellungen aber die linken Hände sind im Weg? Kein  Problem hier sind wir, ein williger Haufen Dich bei dem Vorhaben zu  unterstützen. Entweder steht man hilfreich zur Seite oder baut den  Rechenknecht in deinem Tipi zusammen."


----------



## cryon1c (3. Juni 2016)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal aus dem Startthread :
> 
> "Du möchtest einen PC  nach eigenen Vorstellungen aber die linken Hände sind im Weg? Kein  Problem hier sind wir, ein williger Haufen Dich bei dem Vorhaben zu  unterstützen. Entweder steht man hilfreich zur Seite oder baut den  Rechenknecht in deinem Tipi zusammen."



Jap, die Idee dahinter ist es nicht sich 50€ zu sparen die ein Laden normal dafür nimmt (die Preise für solche Leistungen kann man z.B. da sehen: X-HARDWARE.de - Mach Dein X! - Arbeitsleistungen - und sie sind nicht zu hoch, aber auch sie geben keine Gewährleistung bei Fremhardware). Die Idee ist es den Leuten zu zeigen wieso das so gemacht werden muss, wo halt die Stolpersteine liegen bei der jeweiligen Hardware (z.B. bekloppte Kühlermontage, gibts noch ab und an^^) und wie sie das später ohne uns hinbekommen.
Einfach in die Werkstatt latschen und sagen "macht ma" kann jeder


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juni 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Einfach in die Werkstatt latschen und sagen "macht ma" kann jeder



Ja, die meisten meiner Hilfesuchenden haben sich auch an das "Learning-by-doing"-Prinzip gehalten 

Aber einen Fall gab es, da habe ich selber abgewunken 

Da war schon die Handhabung eines Schraubendrehers eine totale Katastrophe


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juni 2016)

Das ist auch nach wie vor mein Ziel, und häufig klappt das auch.


----------



## christian147 (6. Juni 2016)

Kommt einer von euch aus Münster in NRW ?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. Juni 2016)

Einfach mit STRG-F suchen, dann zeigt sich, dass Cleriker und KastenBier aus Münster kommen


----------



## Special_Flo (7. Juni 2016)

christian147 schrieb:


> Kommt einer von euch aus Münster in NRW ?



nicht direkt Münster aber Hamm  und Mobil per Auto  

mfg Sp3c1al_Fl0


----------



## Andy2702 (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich möchte mir nächsten Monat wenn die neue r480 Grafikkarte rauskommt einen neuen Rechner zusammen  stellen.
Da ich mich damit nicht so gut auskenne wie man den zusammen baut hoffe ich hier jemanden zu finden der mir dabei hilft.
Kommt jemand von euch aus der Ecke 32584 löhne und kann mir dabei helfen?

Gruß: Andy


----------



## Schnuetz1 (10. Juni 2016)

Andy2702 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich möchte mir nächsten Monat wenn die neue r480 Grafikkarte rauskommt einen neuen Rechner zusammen  stellen.
> Da ich mich damit nicht so gut auskenne wie man den zusammen baut hoffe ich hier jemanden zu finden der mir dabei hilft.
> Kommt jemand von euch aus der Ecke 32584 löhne und kann mir dabei helfen?
> Gruß: Andy



Da musst du mal die Liste durchforsten. 
Wegen der Zusammenstellung kannst du natürlich auch noch ein Thema aufmachen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95


----------



## nikon87 (10. Juni 2016)

Andy2702 schrieb:


> ...


Wenn es nur um die Zusammenstellung geht kannst du dich ja auch in der Kaufberatung informieren lassen. Bezüglich dem Zusammenbau sind aus deiner Nähe in der Liste z.B. M4gic (Petershagen) oder bytefuzzy (Minden). Vielleicht denen einfach mal eine PN schreiben. Ob sie dann reagieren kann man natürlich nicht vorhersehen.


----------



## Andy2702 (10. Juni 2016)

Ok danke euch.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch falls ich keinen finden sollte wäre ich ja gezwungen alles bei einen Anbieter zu kaufen und zusammen bauen zu lassen welche Anbieter wäre denn da der beste?.
Mindfactory oder Alternat
Bei M


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Juni 2016)

Moin Andy,

ich habe dir was auf deine Pinnwand geschrieben 

Falls sich niemand aus unserer Helferliste melden sollte, guckst Du einfach bei der Konkurrenz : Liste von Helfern fur den Zusammenbau (jetzt auch in deiner Nahe) - ComputerBase Forum

Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]

Auf der Computerbase habe ich schon geguckt, da wohnen zig Leute in deiner Nähe 

Zusammenbauen tun die meisten Shops schon korrekt, das üble ist der Transport eines fertig montierten PCs durch DHL und Konsorten, Stichwort : Paket-Weitwurfmeisterschaften... 

Selbst wenn Du in den anderen Helferlisten niemanden finden solltest, dann bau den halt selbst zusammen.
Es finden sich hier garantiert seeehr viele Leute, welche dir dann halt per Whatsapp, Teamspeak, Telefon, Video-Streaming... beim zusammenschrauben helfen


----------



## nikon87 (10. Juni 2016)

Würde ich auch empfehlen. Den mMn überteuerten Zusammenbau sollte man sich sparen und lieber selbst ein bisschen Zeit investieren. Heutzutage ist es auch nicht mehr wirklich schwierig einen Rechner zusammenzubauen wenn man nicht "zwei linke Hände" hat. Die Teile sind nicht mehr so anfällig wie früher und die meisten Stecker passen nur in einen bestimmten Anschluss, welcher dann auch der richtige ist.

Bezüglich Unterstützung per Videostream oder so würde ich mich auch anbieten können...


----------



## chischko (10. Juni 2016)

nikon87 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Unterstützung per Videostream oder so würde ich mich auch anbieten können...



Dito... könnte ich auch


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Juni 2016)

Möchte bitte gelöscht werden, ich hab derzeit einfach nicht die Möglichkeit und Zeit anderen zu helfen

mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2016)

Erledigt 

Meldet Euch, wenn ihr wieder Zeit habt


----------



## midgard00 (24. Juni 2016)

Hi,
ich habe mittlerweile schon den einen oder anderen PC zusammengebaut und würde mich daher auch gerne in die Liste eintragen lassen.

23560 | Lübeck | Stadt und Umland | PN oder Email an midgard00@web.de | midgard00 | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau (außer WaKü), Einrichtung/Installation, Problemlösung, Overclocking


----------



## target2804 (27. Juni 2016)

Hey Rosi,
könntest du meinen Wohnort bitte auf " 23968 | Wismar | Umkreis 20km ändern? 
ganz vergessen dass ich seit 1 jahr nicht mehr in der pfalz wohne


----------



## FlorianKl (27. Juni 2016)

Hey Rosigatton,

ich denke ich sollte mich hier auch mal eintragen lassen 
Da ich regelmäßig in Bonn und Euskirchen bin gebe ich beides an. Wenn du nur einen Ort in die Liste aufnehmen willst nimm' am besten Euskirchen, in Bonn gibt's ja schon einige.

53879/53115 | Euskirchen/Bonn | 30km, evtl. mehr auf Anfrage (VRS-Gebiet) | PN | FlorianKl | Zusammenbau (LuKü)

Liebe Grüße

Florian


----------



## w00tification (18. Juli 2016)

Moin, bitte für diese beiden eintragen  Dank dir vielmals

_[wegeditiert]_ Ich habe leider keine Zeit mehr, zu helfen_ [/wegeditiert]_


Meldet euch Leute, ich helfe wirklich gerne und bin sehr fähig  hee hee


----------



## LukasGregor (21. Juli 2016)

Moin....kann mich eigtl. auch mal eintragen lassen:
Österreich -Deutsche Grenze, daher beides

5280(84359)/6020 | Braunau(Simbach)/Innsbruck | Braunau ist mehr möglich, Innsbruck nur Umgebung (wenn man in der Nähe Klettern kann schon) | PN | LukasGregor | Zusammenbau (LuKü)


----------



## Ozryel (26. Juli 2016)

Moin,

ich würd auch gern meine Kompetenz zur Verfügung stellen

50825/50374 | Köln/Erftstadt | Ganz Köln/ Ganz Erftstadt + 10km | PN, TS3: dasa-team.net (irgendwo unten im BF4 Channel), support@nebula16.de | Ozryel | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau (LuKü und WaKü), Aufrüstung, Fehlersuche, OC (vornehmlich GPU), Betriebsystem- (Windows+Linux) und Softwareinstallation


----------



## kinimod_e (31. Juli 2016)

kannst du bitte meine Adresse in Germering entfernen, die in Nürnberg kann noch so stehen bleiben, danke.


----------



## Körschgen (31. Juli 2016)

Da ich wieder mehr Zeit für sowas habe:
51065| Köln| Raum Köln | PN im Forum/Hilfe per Teamspeak möglich (Server auf Anfrage) | Old Knitterhemd| Alles


----------



## Schnuetz1 (3. August 2016)

Hey Rosi,
Momentan steht bei mir als Bereich "Enzkreis / Kreis Ludwigsburg / Kreis Karlsruhe bis 20km"
Das würde ich gerne in "Enzkreis / Bretten, bis 25km" ändern lassen.


----------



## 2fast4uall (10. August 2016)

52062 - 52525 / Aachen / Kreis Aachen, Kreis Heinsberg / PN / 2fast4uall / Zusammenbau, Fehlersuche,  Lukü, Windowsinstallation, Beratung auf Neu/Umbau, Modding, leichtes OC, weiteres auf Anfrage


----------



## TohruLP (14. August 2016)

03048 | Cottbus | Cottbus und Umkreis auf Anfrage | mail: tohru@outlook.de | TohruLP | Beratung, Zusammenbau, Aufrüstung (nur LuKü u. AIO-WaKü), Installation, begrenzt Fehlersuche, leichtes OC, Modding und weiteres auf Anfrage


----------



## Rosigatton (14. August 2016)

Sorry Leute, ich kann momentan nix an der Liste ändern, die Mods arbeiten daran, das es bald wieder funzt


----------



## Zodiacll (17. August 2016)

Suche wen aus Berlin südlich der Bock hat bei nem pc Bau zu helfen.


----------



## Zybba (17. August 2016)

Zodiacll schrieb:


> Suche wen aus Berlin südlich der Bock hat bei nem pc Bau zu helfen.


Schau mal auf die Liste in Post #1.
Da sind einige Leute aus Berlin dabei.
Einen von denen musst du per PM kontaktieren.


----------



## gusknus (19. August 2016)

Such jemand in München /Ottobrunn der mir beim zusammenbauen hilft


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. August 2016)

Such doch einfach mit STRG-F durch die Liste, in München stehen einige Leute drin. Dann einfach eine PN an denjenigen schicken


----------



## chischko (19. August 2016)

Ich dachte dein Zusammenbau sei abgechlossen und Du hättest eher Probleme beim zocken etc.? 
Pc hilfe, lilane streifen und grüne pixel beim spielen
An alle... Lesen des Threads "lohnt sich"bevor Hilfe angeboten wird...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (22. August 2016)

51067 | Köln | 100km | PN hier im Forum.) | Einwegkartoffel | Zusammenbau, Beratung beim Kauf von Hardware, Installation von Windows, Entfernen von Viren


----------



## TheNeo (25. August 2016)

65933 | Frankfurt am Main | auf Anfrage | per PN bitte | TheNeo | Zusammenbau, Beratung beim Kauf von Hardware, Installation von Windows, Entfernen von Viren


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (11. September 2016)

24937 | Flensburg | auf Anfrage | per PN  | BorisYellnikoff | Zusammenbau, Auf-/Umrüstung, Windows-Installation, kein OC, keine WaKü


----------



## ct5010 (13. September 2016)

Ich bin auch dabei!

40489 | Düsseldorf (Sa/So) | Düsseldorf-Nord, weiteres auf Anfrage | PN | ct5010 | Zusammenbau, Softwareinstallation, Undervolting, Lüftersteuerung
52064 | Aachen (Mo-Do) | Stadtmitte, weiteres auf Anfrage | PN | ct5010 | Zusammenbau, Softwareinstallation, Undervolting, Lüftersteuerung


----------



## CryseTech (15. September 2016)

Ich habe beim zusammenbau gefailt ._. Ich wollte nen g540 auf nen i3 2120 umrüsten, soweit ging alles mehr oder weniger gut, nur jetzt geht der pc nimmer an, ausserdem habe ich einen dieser beschissenen push pins abgebrochen beim krampfhaften versuch der montage 
Leider gibts niemanden der für das Postleitzahl Gebiet 38100 (Braunschweig) eingetragen ist :/


----------



## chischko (15. September 2016)

Rosi: Es gibt doch noch 2 weiterer Threads bei der "Konkurrenz" die Du immer wieder mal empfiehlst. Kannst Du die mal CryseTech schicken? Evtl. is da ja jemand aus Braunschweig.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2016)

@chischko

Habe CryseTech mal auf die Pinnwand geschrieben


----------



## CryseTech (15. September 2016)

Dankeschööön <3
ich werde dort mal schauen


----------



## Askirian (24. September 2016)

Guten Abend zusammen. 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Hilfe, auf diesen Thread gestoßen und finde die Idee wirklich klasse!

Mein Kumpel hat sich einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt und die Teile sind heute alle angekommen. Wir sind was das zusammenbauen von PCs angeht noch ziemliche anfänger, haben uns aber vorher informiert und sind Schritt für Schritt vorgegangen. Leider will der PC keinen Strom ziehen, sprich es rührt sich nichts... Das höchste der Gefühle war, dass die LED kurz anging und der lüfter versuchte sich zu drehen. (ca 0,5 Sekunden). Wir haben alle Anschlüsse bereits nochmal überprüft und sind auch nach Mainboard Anleitung vorgegangen. 

Falls jemand also so nett wäre und uns helfen könnte, wäre ich und mein Kumpel echt dankbar. 

Wohnort: Essen-Steele

Vielen Dank im voraus und schöne Grüße,

Askirian


----------



## gusknus (27. September 2016)

Hi, ist hier jemand zufällig der in München /Ottobrunn wohnt und bei mir vorbeischauen könnte um sich mein Problem zu freezes /hängern anschauen könnte? 
LG


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2016)

Moin gusknus, und willkommen im Forum 

Du musst einfach die ganzen Münchner aus der Helferliste mal anschreiben 

Kumpel Chischko ist immer online und hilft dir bestimmt


----------



## chischko (28. September 2016)

Sers! 

Nein, in diesem Falle ziehe ich mich begründeterweise höflich zurück.... Will mich nicht nochmal beleidigen lassen. 
s. dazu Post 1186 (z.B.) 
Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen



chischko schrieb:


> Ich dachte dein Zusammenbau sei abgechlossen und Du hättest eher Probleme beim zocken etc.?
> Pc hilfe, lilane streifen und grüne pixel beim spielen
> An alle... Lesen des Threads "lohnt sich"bevor Hilfe angeboten wird...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. September 2016)

Hallo, 

bei mir bitte ein paar Änderungen vornehmen. Burgstädt komplett rausnehmen und die erste Zeile wie folgt editieren:

|08132|Mülsen|50 Kilometer (auf Anfrage mehr)|PN|Pseudoephedrin|Beratung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Installation, Übertakten, Wasserkühlung|

Vielen Dank


----------



## -Shorty- (28. September 2016)

Ey, nicht in meinem Revier wildern.  xD  

Grüße


----------



## otchum (12. Oktober 2016)

36266 	Heringen 	Kreise HEF & WAK 	PN 	otchum	Zusammenbau, Auf-/Umrüstung, (W)LAN-Einrichtung und Planung ,  Windows-Installation, Treiber-Updates, Gehäuse-Optimierungen, Kaufberatung, Reinigung, Case Modding


----------



## PolluxFix (18. Oktober 2016)

39108 Magdeburg, Zusammenbau/Auf- und Umrüstung  und Zeug


----------



## Hennemi (21. Oktober 2016)

Kannst du mich bitte aus der Liste wieder entfernen? Danke.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2016)

Schon passiert.


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Oktober 2016)

58809 | Küntrop | Märkischer Kreis |PN | pelektrik09 | Alles außer Apple-Geräte,Server.  IT-Systemelektroniker & IT-Student


----------



## gusknus (4. November 2016)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann der aus München kommt. Ich komme einfach nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. November 2016)

gusknus schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann der aus München kommt. Ich komme einfach nicht mehr weiter.



Such dir jemanden aus der Liste heraus und schreib ihn an


----------



## gusknus (5. November 2016)

hab ich gemacht, kam aber keine Antwort zurück!


----------



## Stryke7 (5. November 2016)

Hast du schon alle User ausprobiert die in Frage kämen?


Rosi, das führt uns wieder zu dem alten Thema zurück:  Wir müssten eigentlich alle paar Monate jeden in der Liste einmal anschreiben ob er noch aktiv ist ...


----------



## chischko (5. November 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hast du schon alle User ausprobiert die in Frage kämen?


Ja hat er aber das sich keiner meldet/keiner helfen will hat Gründe. 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Rosi, das führt uns wieder zu dem alten Thema zurück:  Wir müssten eigentlich alle paar Monate jeden in der Liste einmal anschreiben ob er noch aktiv ist ...


Gab doch bereits ne (recht aufwendige) Reinigungsaktion vor einigen Monaten. Denke Rosi hat anderes zu tun als das in regelmäßigem Turnus zu machen und ich denke einmal im Jahr hat das seine Daseinsberechtigung, öfter aber nicht.


----------



## Laudian (5. November 2016)

Die "Reinigungsaktion" hat sich aber nur nach dem Datum gerichtet, zu welchem der betreffende User zuletzt online war. Das Datum kann man aber verstecken, und alle Personen die das getan haben, wurden dann direkt übersprungen.


----------



## Janus123 (8. November 2016)

Servus an alle, auch ich bin neu hier und durch google auf den Thread gestoßen, ich habe vor knapp 6 Jahre einen reinen Office PC mal zusammen gebaut aber nun kommt hier ein Gaming Rechner in einzelteilen bald an. Ich trau mir das irgendwie nicht zu, weil er dann doch teuer war .

Nun bin ich die liste durch gegangen und habe gesehen :
83317	Teisendorf	Umkreis Traunstein 30 km	PN

Aber da ist nix anklickbar also bedeutet das, dass es keinen gibt oder ?


----------



## -Shorty- (8. November 2016)

Du musst die Liste verkleinern.  Da ist noch einiges mehr an Infos die du so nicht siehst.


----------



## Zybba (8. November 2016)

Janus123 schrieb:


> Aber da ist nix anklickbar also bedeutet das, dass es keinen gibt oder ?


Willkommen!
Rechts steht eigentlich der Name des Nutzers. Evtl. zeigt dein Browser das nicht an. Einen gibt es in deiner Umgebung. Geh einfach mal auf sein Profil und schick ihm eine PN.
Edit:
Leider kann ich das Profil nicht posten, scheint buggy zu sein. Dann machs einfach, wie Shorty vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## Janus123 (8. November 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis jetzt ging es.


----------



## Laudian (8. November 2016)

Soll ich die Reihenfolge bei der Tabelle mal ändern, damit der Nick gleich hinter der Postleitzahl kommt ? Oder zumindest vor der gewünschten Methode der Kontaktaufnahme ?

Es kommt ja doch recht häufig vor, dass es damit Probleme gibt, und soweit ich das sehe, sind die Tabellen im Forum nicht besonders weit oben auf der ToDo-Liste der Admins ^^


----------



## -Shorty- (8. November 2016)

Wäre sicher hilfreich.


----------



## Rosigatton (8. November 2016)

@Laudian

Joa, wäre eine gute Idee 


@Janus123

Hier der Link zu unserem Kumpel aus Teisendorf : ab 26 Zoll aufwärts für alles Arbeiten, Spielen, Surfen


----------



## chischko (8. November 2016)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @Janus123
> 
> Hier der Link zu unserem Kumpel aus Teisendorf : ab 26 Zoll aufwärts für alles Arbeiten, Spielen, Surfen


Ich glaub Du hast das was vergrießgnaddelt


----------



## Zybba (8. November 2016)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich beim Verlinken nämlich auch. ^^


----------



## Laudian (8. November 2016)

Habe Nickname und Wohnort miteinander getauscht.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (9. November 2016)

39106 | NOQLEMIX | Stadtgebiet Magdeburg | PN | Magdeburg | Zusammenbau, Auf-/ Umrüstung, Modding, Wasserkühlung, Lötarbeiten


----------



## DKK007 (26. November 2016)

Bei mir bitte mal noch bei der Hilfeleistung ändern in:


> Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau (nur LuKü), Aufrüstung, Fehlersuche, Betriebsystem- (Windows+Linux) und Softwareinstallation, Datenwiederherstellung auf SATA-HDDs (ohne physische Defekte) mit OSForensics bzw. Autopsy



Die Ergänzung habe mal grün markiert.


----------



## ForceOne (28. November 2016)

Würde mich auch anbieten zu helfen:

27432 | ForceOne | nach Absprache | PN | Bremervörde | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, (Kauf-)Beratung, Aufrüstung


----------



## chewara (1. Dezember 2016)

15827 | chewara | Blankenfelde-Mahlow +-10km | PN | Blankenfelde | Zusammenbau, Umrüstung


----------



## pseudonymx (5. Dezember 2016)

50540 | Meinerzhagen | 25km | PN| PseudonymX | Zusammenbau/problemlösung


----------



## Mainboard_Freezer (13. Dezember 2016)

23909| Mainboard_Freezer | komplettes Stadtgebiet | PN,  | Ratzeburg| Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Kaufberatung


----------



## Tischi89 (18. Dezember 2016)

ich bin umgezogen: bitte wieder in Halle (Saale), 06114 umändern!

Danke!


----------



## Karotte81 (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich dachte, da wohl noch keiner für Krefeld eingetragen ist, biete ich einfach mal meine bescheidenen Dienste an.

47798| Karotte81 | Krefeld Innenstadt, Fischeln, Hüls, Uerdingen | PN | Zusammenbau, Auf-/ Umrüstung, Zusammenstellung/Kaufberatung, Fehlersuche und Problemlösungen, Allerlei


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (3. Januar 2017)

meinen Eintrag bitte rausnehmen. Bin an dem Standort nicht mehr aktiv.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Tripl389 (6. Januar 2017)

55232| Tripl389 | komplettes Stadtgebiet+Umkreis Alzey | PN | Alzey| Zusammenbau, Auf-/ Umrüstung, Zusammenstellung/Kaufberatung, Fehlersuche und Problemlösungen


----------



## sleipDE (14. Januar 2017)

Wäre auch dabei.

53560 | sleipDE | Vettelschoß +25 Kilometer | PN oder Email pcgh@sleip.de | Vettelschoß | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Kaufberatung


----------



## Tolotos66 (14. Januar 2017)

Habe gesehen, das unter 63584/MKK niemand seine Hilfe anbietet. Daher möchte ich da jetzt in die Bresche springen
63584/Tolotos66/Umkreis MKK/PN/Zusammenbau+HW-Lösungen(keine Wakü).
Gruß T.


----------



## theTPH (20. Januar 2017)

04159 | theTPH | Leipzig alles was sich mit der Straßenbahn (110) erreichen lässt | PN oder Email: tphgame@gmail.com| Leipzig | Konfiguration, Zusammenbau Problemlösung


----------



## Raspo (22. Januar 2017)

22609 | Raspo | Hamburg alles was sich gut mit S/U-Bahn erreichen lässt | PN | Hamburg | Konfiguration, Zusammenbau (keine Custom-Wakü), Problemlösung, (Heim)Netzwerk, Notebook


----------



## Vesanius (24. Januar 2017)

Sofern Zeit vorhanden, helf ich gerne bei der Verwurstung diverser Komponenten. Keine OC-Erfahrung. Zuweilen tätig in CH-9000 Umgebung. Umkreis 10km, Kontakt per PM.


----------



## freezy94 (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo, ich bin bereits unter 34431 gelistet und möchte es nun ändern da umgezogen.

33104 | freezy94 | Paderborn +25 Kilometer | PN | Paderborn | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Kaufberatung, OC, Wasserkühlung


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2017)

Hallo Rosie,

ich wollte nur mal ein herzliches Dankeschön abdrücken,

dass du Dir die Arbeit machst, um diesen Thread am Leben zu halten


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Februar 2017)

Nix zu danken, ich liebe dieses Forum immer noch   

Auch wenn ich in der Kaufberatungg nicht mehr wirklich mitspamme , so bin ich auf jeden Fall jeden Tag online und checke die Lobby 

Ich finde, die Jungs von den "PC-Beispielzusammenstellungen" haben viiiieeeeel mehr Arbeit, und die verrichten sie großartig, da hat Schnitzel mehr als würdige Nachfolger gefunden 

Uns allen noch ein richtig geiles Wochenende


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2017)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Nix zu danken, ich liebe dieses Forum immer noch



Ich auch 

Ich wünsche Dir auch ein schönes WE 

Egal ob ich jetzt eine Karte wegen Spam mit einhandle,

danke nochmal


----------



## peior (18. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, finde die Idee richtig gut.
Würde mich auch bereit erklären, anderen zu helfen.
Baden-Württemberg, 78532 Tuttlingen, Gebiet: Kreis Tuttlingen, Kontakt per PN, Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung


----------



## ponygsi (19. Februar 2017)

Moin PCGH.

Ich möchte gern meine Hilfe Anbieten. 

16227 | ponygsi | Eberswalde und Umgebung | Immer erreichbar unter Nom1337 bei Facebook | Eberswalde | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung,  System Refresh/ Reinigung und Windows und Treiber Installation. 

Gesendet von meinem LG G5 via Tapatalk


----------



## lovan (28. Februar 2017)

51379  | LovaN | 30 km | gewünschte Kontaktaufnahme PN | Leverkusen | welche Hilfeleistung? Datenrettung einer externen HDD Festplatte die mit Rufus ISO überschrieben wurde


----------



## the_leon (1. März 2017)

83561 | the_leon | 20-30km | PN | Ramerberg | Zusammenbau, OS Installation, Problemlösung, OC, Wasserkühlung (auch Hardtubing), Optimierung, Fehlersuche, Casemodding, Beratung, Bierchen trinken und sonst auch fast alles


----------



## Spegnaz (6. März 2017)

*Suche Fachkundigen PC Overclocker Raum GIESSEN*

Hallo,

ich habe meinen ersten PC selbst zusammengestellt und auch zusammengebaut. Alles läuft auch so weit, allerdings habe ich ein wenig Probleme bei der Lüfteransteuerung und bekomme sie einfach nicht in das Setup, was ich möchte.

Des Weiteren würde ich gerne an den OC Qualitäten meines i7-7700k basteln und evtl auch die graka, wenn das überhaupt nötig ist, hochtakten (EVGA Superclocked 1070)

Wenn als jemand, im Idealfall aus Gießen, Zeit und Erbarmen mit mir hätte würde ich mich über eine Nachricht echt freuen. Und vllt kann man dann zusammen die Probleme lösen. Würde mich dann mit Bier und guter Gesellschaft erkenntlich zeigen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Flo


----------



## chischko (7. März 2017)

*AW: Suche Fachkundigen PC Overclocker Raum GIESSEN*



Spegnaz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe meinen ersten PC selbst zusammengestellt und auch zusammengebaut. Alles läuft auch so weit, allerdings habe ich ein wenig Probleme bei der Lüfteransteuerung und bekomme sie einfach nicht in das Setup, was ich möchte.
> 
> ...



Schreib die Leute aus deiner Umgebung (Gießen) am besten direkt an per PM mit deinem Anliegen. Nicht jeder von denen, die hier stehen lesen auch immer und regelmäßig in diesem Thread mit.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. März 2017)

88069|Dreiradsimulator| Bodenseekreis, Kreis Ravensburg (ca 20-40km, bodo Netz) | PN + Skype: maxedoutdreirad| Tettnang | Beratung, Zusammenbau, Aufrüstung, Optimierung, bedingt Einrichtung neuer Rechner * keine Wakü! * 
Ich habe vor allem beim PC bauen Erfahrung, habe bis dato etwa 10PCs gebaut, einer davon für einen Hilfesuchenden im CB. Alle laufen bis dato noch


----------



## drebbin (8. März 2017)

Hätte gedacht du bist schon längst hier dabei [emoji1]


----------



## moreply (9. März 2017)

Hat jemand zufällig einen Haftungsausschluss rumliegen inklusive BGB Bezeichnung?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. März 2017)

drebbin schrieb:


> Hätte gedacht du bist schon längst hier dabei [emoji1]


Das hätte ich bei Leon auhh erwartet


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2017)

Mahlzeit,

vielleicht sollte ich mich auch mal eintragen lassen? Im 38XXXer gibts ja nix 

38518| Chris-W201-Fan | ca. 30km oder auch bei mir in der Bastelstube | PN | Nähe Gifhorn| Zusammenbau,  Problemlösung, Wasserkühlung, Overclocking, ggf. Teilereparatur


----------



## chischko (9. April 2017)

Tach zusammen! Ich hätt gerne mal ein Problem in und/oder um München: 
Ich muss ne GPU (1080 Ti FE), die ich gebraucht kaufen will auf Funktion testen und nachdem ich nur nen wassergekühltes System habe bräuchte ich eine Möglichkeit die GPU in ein luftgekühltes System zu stecken. Würd mich in Form von nem mitgebrachten Kaffee und nem Stück Kuchen natürlich erkenntlich zeigen. Am besten diese Woche mal Abends. Sollte ja nicht länger als 20-30 Minuten dauern: GPU rein, irgendeinen Benchmark anschmeißen, GPU raus, fertig! 
Könte mir da irgendwer kurzfristig helfen? Würde natürlich zu dem/derjenigen heim kommen und mich da voll nach ihm/ihr richten, nur kann ich halt nicht vor 7 wegen Arbeit. 

Wäre klasse, wenn sich da jemand melden könnte und mir aushelfen. Vielen herzlichen Dank!!!


----------



## the_leon (9. April 2017)

Wär kein Problem, aber zu mir (83561) hättest du wohl knapp ne Stunde Fahrzeit


----------



## Krolgosh (10. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Tach zusammen! Ich hätt gerne mal ein Problem in und/oder um München:
> Ich muss ne GPU (1080 Ti FE), die ich gebraucht kaufen will auf Funktion testen und nachdem ich nur nen wassergekühltes System habe bräuchte ich eine Möglichkeit die GPU in ein luftgekühltes System zu stecken. Würd mich in Form von nem mitgebrachten Kaffee und nem Stück Kuchen natürlich erkenntlich zeigen. Am besten diese Woche mal Abends. Sollte ja nicht länger als 20-30 Minuten dauern: GPU rein, irgendeinen Benchmark anschmeißen, GPU raus, fertig!
> Könte mir da irgendwer kurzfristig helfen? Würde natürlich zu dem/derjenigen heim kommen und mich da voll nach ihm/ihr richten, nur kann ich halt nicht vor 7 wegen Arbeit.
> 
> Wäre klasse, wenn sich da jemand melden könnte und mir aushelfen. Vielen herzlichen Dank!!!



Selbe gilt für mich, 92318. ansonsten wäre es kein Problem




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chischko (10. April 2017)

Servus Ihr beiden! Danke für das Angebot, aber ja in der Tat: Die Wege sind mir etwas zu lang  
Werd mal noch warten, evtl. kommt ja ne Reaktion, ansonsten muss ich mal meine Verwandtschaft in Form von Cousin in Augsburg anhauen, den wollt ich eh schon länger mal besuchen...


----------



## toka1971 (13. April 2017)

So, ich wäre dann auch wieder mit an Bord

40885| toka1971 | Ratingen + Umgebung | PN |  Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Kaufberatung, Windows Installation


----------



## markus1612 (8. Mai 2017)

@Rosigatton Streich mich bitte erstmal von der Liste.


----------



## jfdev (15. Mai 2017)

35102 | Jonas (jfdev) | Landkreis Marburg-Biedenkopf, + umliegendes Gebiet auf Anfrage | PN, E-Mail (email@jfdev.de) | Lohra  | Zusammenbau, Beratung für Zusammenstellungen


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (20. Mai 2017)

Hallo liebe PCGH Helfer  
Leider ist meine PS4 Pro defekt gegangen und hat nun das Blue Light of Death. Nach 2 Reparaturversuchen funktioniert sie leider immer noch nicht und gleichzeitig habe ich auch aus versehen einen RAM Baustein gelöst. 

Ich als Armer Student brauche dringend Hilfe, denke aber dass hier in meiner Umgebung nur wenige, wenn überhaupt Leute sind, die sich mit solchen winzigen Lötarbeiten auskennen. 
Ich wohne in 06110 Halle und würde mich sehr freuen falls sich jemand finden kann, der diese Aufgabe lösen kann. Falls sich jemand dieses Problems auch von weiter weg widmen würde, würde ich das Zeug auch versenden. 

In beiden Fällen bin ich mehr als dankbar und würde eure Zeit und den Aufwand auch entschädigen.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Mai 2017)

Also ich sollte auch unbedingt in die Liste, bin jetzt erst darauf  aufmerksam geworden!

57567|drstoecker|Daaden +/-|PN|Fast alles rund um den PC


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Mai 2017)

Besser spät als nie


----------



## Deni (30. Mai 2017)

Damit Kassel auch vertreten ist (; :
34119 | Deni1986 | Kassel | PN | Kassel| Kaufberatung, PC-Aufbau/-Instalaition, Problemlösung


----------



## Deni (31. Mai 2017)

Ups, da ist bei "Installation" noch nen Schreibfehler drin (; könntest du den bitte noch korrigieren?


----------



## Körschgen (31. Mai 2017)

Du hast einen "Bearbeiten" Knopf unter deinen Beiträgen.


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Mai 2017)

@Old-Knitterhemd

Joa, aber den "Bearbeiten"-Knopf in der Helferliste kann nur ich oder ein Mod drücken 

Sonst könnte da ja jeder rumpfuschen wie er lustig ist ...... 


@Deni

Ist korrigiert.


----------



## Deni (31. Mai 2017)

Danke (;


----------



## Hywelo50 (1. Juni 2017)

66606 | Hywelo50 |Landkreis St. Wendel und Umgebung | PN | St. Wendel | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Windows Installation, Einrichten


----------



## Marcel_HTTPS (4. Juni 2017)

47167 | Marcel_HTTPS | Neumühl, Hamborn & Umkreis | WhatsApp oder Mobil: 0176 81547973 | Duisburg | Hardware: PC-Zusammenbau oder austauschen von Teilen.


----------



## Painkiller1902 (7. Juni 2017)

99428 | Painkiller1902 |Weimar/Erfurt nach absprache auch Weiter | PN | Dorf bei Weimar/Erfurt | PC-Zusammenbau, Einrichtung, Austausch von Teilen/Reparatur


----------



## AlbiTheReal (8. Juni 2017)

Guten Tag,

jemand aus München und Umgebung verfügbar, der mir Mainboard und CPU aus folgender Konstellation testen könnte?

Problemlokalisierung

Viele Grüße
Phillip


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

Bin zwar nicht aus München, aber wenn du keinen findest, kann ich das hier gegentesten mit entsprechenden Komponenten.
Da wären dann aber die VSK dran :/


----------



## the_leon (8. Juni 2017)

Ich wohne 60km südöstlich von München und könnte deine Konstellation ausführlich testen.

Ich hab aktuell 2 Kombos mit 4690K/Maximus Ranger und 4460/Z87E-ITX da.


----------



## chischko (10. Juni 2017)

Kann Dir auch meine Hilfe anbieten (Pasing/Laim). Das Angebot von The_Leon klingt aber ineteressant(er) wg. der 2 Kombos, die er zur Verffügung hat und der kleinen WaKü... bei mir ist jedes Umrüsten wegen Custom-Loop immer nen größerer Aufwand. 
Wenn es nix wird bei Leon kannste Dich gerne melden, dann können wir was ausmachen.


----------



## CryseTech (15. Juni 2017)

38100 | CryseTech | Braunschweig & alles was mit Bus & Tram erreichbar ist | gewünschte Kontaktaufnahme: PN | Braunschweig | welche Hilfeleistung? 
Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung im Zusammenhang mit Windows, besonders Win7, aber auch aktuellere Windows Versionen kann ich bändigen  , auch gerne Einsteiger Tipps für Bild Bearbeitung (Gimp), Video Bearbeitung (Sony Vegas) und Audio Bearbeitung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juni 2017)

Crys schnapp mir doch nicht meine Kundschaft weg 

Spaß, schön zu sehen, dass in meiner Gegend doch noch Hardwarefans existieren


----------



## chewara (15. Juni 2017)

Könnt ihr mich erst mal deaktivieren hier ? Keine Zeit Dank Baby [emoji64]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (18. Juni 2017)

So, dann will ich auch mal mitmachen da Würzburg ja noch etwas dünn vertreten ist:

97082 | Würzburg | Auf Anfrage | per PN | blautemple | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, CPU und GPU Overclocking Hilfe


----------



## megalomon (25. Juni 2017)

Dann wollen wir doch mal die Mosel-Region ein wenig stärken:

56843 | Megalomon | Mosel-Gebiet (Trier <-> Koblenz), VRM-Gebiet(max, 1,5 Std) | Steam (Megalomon), E-Mail (megalomon@hotmail.de) PN | Burg (Mosel) | Zusammenbau, Windows-Installation, Fehlersuche, Reinigung


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (28. Juni 2017)

Gude Männer, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, meinen PC auf Wakü  umzurüsten ( Budget 1.000€). Leider bin ich Handwerklich ziemlich ungeschickt und benötige einen Fachmann der mir die Wakü einbauen kann. Da mein Sys relativ teuer war, will ich das nicht selbst versuchen. Verpflegung und  Getränke werden selbstverständlich  zur Verfügung gestellt (Wünsche werden gerne angenommen!). Ich würde die Zusammenstellung der Komponenten erst in Angriff nehmen, wenn ich jemanden hätte, der mir unter die Arme greift. Kommt jemand aus Frankfurt a.M.  bzw. näherer Umgebung und könnte mir behilflich sein ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2017)

Nimm einfach die Liste im Startpost zur Hand und schreibe die an, die aus deiner Gegend sind, dazu sollten die WaKü drin stehen haben.

Ich bin leider zu weit weg.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (28. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nimm einfach die Liste im Startpost zur Hand und schreibe die an, die aus deiner Gegend sind, dazu sollten die WaKü drin stehen haben.
> 
> Ich bin leider zu weit weg.



Gibt leider keinen, der Wakü im "Angebot" hat in meiner Umgebung..Schade..


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juni 2017)

Ich würde Pokerclock mal kontakten, der bedient auch Frankfurt und Umgebung : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/172-pokerclock.html

Da steht zwar nix explizit von Wakü, aber fragen würde ich den trotzdem mal.

Ansonsten kannst Du auch mal in die Helferlisten der Konkurenz gucken : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]

Liste von Helfern fur den Zusammenbau (jetzt auch in deiner Nahe) - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## ebastler (2. Juli 2017)

Ich würde gern mal bei mir bei beiden Wohnorten Lötarbeiten und Wasserkühlungs-Zusammenbau ergänzen


----------



## Toto89 (4. Juli 2017)

17489 | Toto89 | ~50km | PN | Greifswald | Zusammenbau, Zusammenstellung, Erstinstallation, Fehlersuche (WaKü: Noch nie selbst gemacht, würde aber unglaublich gerne mal bei einem Build teilhaben, know-how von gefühlt 1000 geguckten Videos / Foren-Projekten  )


----------



## wdkhifi (4. August 2017)

34134 | wdkhifi | ~50km | PN | Kassel | Zusammenbau, Zusammenstellung, Problemlösung (Fehlersuche), OC (Delidding, Liquid)


----------



## Rosigatton (5. August 2017)

Echt schöne Hardware in meinem momentanen Lieblingsgehäuse 

Herzlich willkommen im Club


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2017)

Halb-OT: 

Wie oft wird diese Liste und die Hilfe der User den hier genutzt? In diesem Thread passiert nicht viel, hauptsächlich werden neue User hinzugefügt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. August 2017)

Im Thread soll ja auch nicht gefragt werden, dazu soll sich der Hilfesuchende per PN bei jemandem aus der Liste melden.


----------



## Rosigatton (6. August 2017)

Exaktamente 

Was soll denn hier auch großartig passieren ? Das ab 18+ geht alles zuhause ab


----------



## ebastler (6. August 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Halb-OT:
> 
> Wie oft wird diese Liste und die Hilfe der User den hier genutzt? In diesem Thread passiert nicht viel, hauptsächlich werden neue User hinzugefügt.


Ich wurde von 2 bisher kontaktiert, einen hab ich dann auch zusammengebaut (und dabei nonstop gesabbert, der hatte geile Hardware da drin), den anderen nur etwas beraten.

Wobei jemand dem ich einmal einen PC Bau nie wieder Hilfe braucht, weil ich alles Schritt für Schritt bis ins Detail erläuter und ihn/sie den Großteil unter meiner Aufsicht selber schrauben lasse. Jemandem einen Fisch geben vs jemandem das Angeln beibringen und so


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich wurde von 2 bisher kontaktiert, einen hab ich dann auch zusammengebaut (und dabei nonstop gesabbert, der hatte geile Hardware da drin), den anderen nur etwas beraten.
> 
> Wobei jemand dem ich einmal einen PC Bau nie wieder Hilfe braucht, weil ich alles Schritt für Schritt bis ins Detail erläuter und ihn/sie den Großteil unter meiner Aufsicht selber schrauben lasse. Jemandem einen Fisch geben vs jemandem das Angeln beibringen und so



Du hast verstanden was ich meinte, die anderen 2 nicht wirklich  Zwar soll hier nicht viel diskutiert werden aber ich wollte nur mal eine kurze Bestandsaufnahme wie oft man hier kontaktiert wird, ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. August 2017)

Ich bin seit jahren im HWL drin, hier noch nicht so lange und noch kürzer im CB, nirgendwo bisher ne Anfrage, liegt aber wohl an meiner Gegend.


----------



## Laudian (6. August 2017)

Ich hatte hier bisher 2 "Kunden".
Der eine Fall war lustig:
Er hatte bei Mindfactory einen PC mit Betriebssystem und Funktionsprüfung gekauft. Laut beiliegender Checkliste funktionierte auch alles. Bei der Person angekommen funktionierte das Laufwerk aber nicht mehr.
Ich also hin und hab mir das angeguckt. Im Laufwerk steckte weder ein Sata noch ein Stromkabel. Diese waren mit Kabelbindern beide so abgebunden, dass sie auch garantiert noch nie im Laufwerk drin waren^^
Also den Mindfactory Funktionstest kann ich nicht weiterempfehlen


----------



## Ion (6. August 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Halb-OT:
> 
> Wie oft wird diese Liste und die Hilfe der User den hier genutzt? In diesem Thread passiert nicht viel, hauptsächlich werden neue User hinzugefügt.



Bei mir hat sich 6 Jahre lang keiner gemeldet. Hab mich inzwischen auch von der Liste löschen lassen.


----------



## chischko (6. August 2017)

Ich hatte so 4-5 Anfrragen und 3 hab ich geholfen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. August 2017)

Stehe im Luxx und im CB seit etwa einem ¾ Jahr und hier seit März drin und hatte bis jetzt eine Anfrage, der ich auch nachgehen konnte. Aber man steht ja für den Fall des Falles drin.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (7. August 2017)

Kommt eben drauf an wo man wohnt


----------



## Stryke7 (7. August 2017)

Manchmal ist es einfach extrem unregelmäßig. Ich bin seit etwa vier Jahren für Aachen eingetragen, und innerhalb der ersten zwei Jahre habe ich fünf oder sechs Nutzern vor Ort geholfen, mit bis zu vier Treffen pro User.

In den letzten zwei Jahren hatte ich nur ein oder zwei Anfragen, bei denen ich leider aus zeitlichen Gründen an andere Kollegen verweisen musste.


----------



## Muxxer (15. August 2017)

86154 / Augsburg Oberhausen / Augsburg - Krumbach, nach Absprache je nachdem wo ich gerade bin  / PN an mich  / Muxxer / PC-Zusammenbau - Einrichten - Hab spezielle Kenntnisse  Solid Edge - Catia - Solidworks - allg. CAD/CAM  sowie Rstab - Dlubal - Statik (berufsbedingt ) was Installation  ( natürlich nur mit Gültigen Lizenzen ) und Hardware Zusammenstellungen betrifft  -OC- Netzwerk und Routereinrichtung (privat keine Firmennetzwerke, is mir zu zeitaufwendig) und  WaKü 

mfg


----------



## chischko (16. August 2017)

Update zu meinem letzten Beitrag vor ein paar Tagen: Einem weiteren User (weiß nicht ob er genannt werden will, deswegen nenne ich den Namen mal nicht) konnte durch PC Zusammenbau und Win10 Installation und ein paar Erklärungen zum Bios etc. geholfen werden im Umkreis v. München. 

Ich halte diese Liste also für durchaus sinnvoll und sehe den bereits geäußerten Trend, dass es stark abhängig von der Wohnlage ist, als bestätigt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. August 2017)

Wobei ich mir das kaum erklären kann, gerade in München oder Umgebung sollte es ja noch den ein oder anderen PC-Laden geben, woran sich verzweifelte Benutzer wenden können. Mitten in der Wallachei oder halt nicht gerade am Rand von Großstädten gibt es sowas doch weniger.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. August 2017)

Pluto aber dafür hast du bei mir z.B. so viel Geld im Umlauf, dass es da weniger stört.
Naja, ich helfe auch so gern.
Bei mir sinds dann eher Tests von Hardware die mir per Post zugesandt wird


----------



## Zybba (16. August 2017)

Naja, kann ja auch ein Kostenpunkt sein oder man sucht einfach bewusst die Hilfe der Community.


----------



## chischko (16. August 2017)

Ich seh das ähnlich: Hier wird unentgeltlich geholfen, so nen PC LAden verlangt halt gern mal nen Hunni und mehr für die komplette Montage, und dann auch nur, wenn Du die Komponenten bei ihnen gekauft hast. 
Komplette Montage inkl. Win10 Installation und Basistreiber etc. hat uns schon so um die 4 Stunden beschäftigt inkl. Kabelmanagement... 25 Euro Stundensatz ist im PC Laden schon eher unterster Bereich.... und wie die dann arbeiten ist ja auch von Laden zu Laden unterschiedlich und erklärt bzw. Lerneffekt haste dann auch NULL!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. August 2017)

Müsste es dann in kleineren Städten/ländlicheren Regionen nicht auch einen gewissen Satz an Anfragen geben?


----------



## beren2707 (16. August 2017)

Ja, hier aufm Land ist die Nachfrage schon einigermaßen. Habe seitdem ich in der Liste bin diverse Anfragen bekommen und mittlerweile als PCGH-Helfer eine zweistellige Anzahl PCs zusammengeschraubt bzw. unter Anleitung zusammenbauen lassen. Habe viele nette Leute getroffen.


----------



## Zeonius (21. August 2017)

Hallo wäre Jemand im Raum Kiel bereit mir mein PC zusamm zubauen?

ich wollte mir die nächsten monate die ganzen Teile für mein neuen PC kaufen und wen ich die teile dann habe ob dann jemand mir helfen könnte den zusammen zubauen


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (21. August 2017)

Schreib einfach die Benutzer in der Liste an, die Kiel angegeben haben. Nicht jeder von denen sieht auch zwingend deine Anfrage gerade


----------



## Zeonius (21. August 2017)

hab ja schon jemand angeschrieben seit feitag aber der antwortet nicht sonst muss ich den 2ten noch mal anschreiben


----------



## chischko (21. August 2017)

Mehrere anschreiben lohnt sich definitiv. Wir haben hier zwar mal aufgeräumt und inaktive Nutzer raus gestrichen, aber nicht jeder schaut täglich ins Forum.


----------



## Zeonius (21. August 2017)

ja aber in der liste sind nur 2 die in Kiel wohnen deswegen ja


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2017)

Kannst auch mal bei der Konkurenz gucken 

Liste von Helfern fur den Zusammenbau (jetzt auch in deiner Nahe) - ComputerBase Forum
Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]


----------



## Zeonius (21. August 2017)

was meinst du bei der konkorenz? aslo bei computerbase ja okay


----------



## Merowinger0807 (1. September 2017)

Könnt mich auch gern mit in die Liste aufnehmen.
55595 - Raum Bad Kreuznach - Braunweiler (15km Radius) - Kontakt/Anfragen per PN - Planung/Zusammenstellung PC, Zusammenbau, Installationen, Problembehebung, Heimnetzwerk


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DarudeNeox (4. September 2017)

Dein Eintrag 77652 Oberst Klink sollte mal jemand raus nehmen.... den gibts gar nicht mehr


----------



## beren2707 (4. September 2017)

Den gibt es schon noch. Wie man aber hier sehen kann, ist der User (temporär) gesperrt. 

Edit: Offensichtlich können User gesperrte Nutzerprofile nicht aufrufen, das scheint mir wohl entfallen zu sein.  Wie man sieht, sieht man also nichts, was an der Sperre liegt.


----------



## RFL91 (4. September 2017)

55127 Mainz - Kontakt/Anfragen per PN - Planung/Zusammenstellung PC, Zusammenbau, Installationen, Problembehebung, Bierchentrinken


----------



## the_leon (4. September 2017)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Den gibt es schon noch. Wie man aber hier sehen kann, ist der User (temporär) gesperrt.
> 
> Edit: Offensichtlich können User gesperrte Nutzerprofile nicht aufrufen, das scheint mir wohl entfallen zu sein.  Wie man sieht, sieht man also nichts, was an der Sperre liegt.



Auch als Moderator kriegt man also nicht alle Einzelheiten des Forums mit


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (7. September 2017)

30419 | Hunting_Nergal | Hannover+50Km | PN | Hannover | Zusammenstellung, Planung, Bau, Overclock, Wasserkühlung AIO und Custom, Hardwareproblemlösung


----------



## HowardD (20. September 2017)

34587| HowardD | 25km (ggf mehr nach Absprache) | PN | Felsberg/Hes | Beratung, Zusammenbau, Netzwerk/Server


----------



## w00tification (26. September 2017)

Hi Rosigatton,
Nimm mich mal bitte wieder raus. Ich schaff es nicht mehr. Private Umorientierung.
Danke dir


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2017)

Melde dich, wenn Du wieder Zeit und Lust hast


----------



## Bembel_Benji (27. September 2017)

Ich möchte auch gerne mitmachen:

65239 | Bembel_Benji | Rheingau-Taunus, Main-Taunus, Wiesbaden, Mainz | Kontaktausfnahme per PN | Rheingau | Hardware Zusammenstellung & Zusammenbau, Aufrüstung, Fehlersuche, Betriebssystem (Windows) und Softwareinstallation, Peripherie (Bild & Ton)


----------



## Zakuma (31. Oktober 2017)

45309 | Zakuma | Mülheim bis Gelsenkirchen | PN | Essen | Zusammenbau, Hilfe, leichtes OC, Fehlersuche



(Stehe schon in der Liste mit alter PLZ, nun neue nach Umzug)


----------



## jamesblond23 (1. November 2017)

01968 | jamesblond23 | 100km (mit Bahn zu erreichen) | PN, Mail | Senftenberg | Zusammenbau, Bios, OS,  kleines Netzwerk, OC,  Modding, einfach nachfragen

Wenn es nicht dringend ist, und nur am Wochenende Hilfe gebraucht wird, wäre ich zeitweise auch in Raum Wittenburg - Mölln 

Dazu folgender Eintrag:
19246 | jamesblond23 | 30km | PN, Mail | Kogel | Zusammenbau, Bios, OS,  kleines Netzwerk, OC,  Modding, einfach nachfragen, Achtung,  nur längerfristig planbar oder mit Glück kurzfristig, da Kogel= Zweitwohnsitz


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HairforceOne (10. November 2017)

Bei mir müsste vielleicht mal die Kontaktaufnahme per Skype rausgenommen werden, das nutze ich nicht mehr. 

Ansonsten vlt. mal Namen aktualisieren, der Rest passt noch. - Name vorher: Razr255


----------



## Crush4r (30. November 2017)

Ich will auch mitmachen 

30900 | Crush4r | Nördliche Region Hannover, Langenhagen weiteres nach Absprache | PN, Whatsapp auf Anfrage | Wedemark |PC: Zusammenstellung und Zusammenbau, OC/Bios, Fehlersuche und eventuell Behebung, Wasserkühlung: Zusammenstellung und Zusammenbau, Installation von Windows, Modding


----------



## chocochipsbaer (30. November 2017)

Ich mach auch mit.

26954 | chocochipsbaer | bis 15km | PN | Nordenham | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Fehlersuche


----------



## chocochipsbaer (30. November 2017)

Doppelpost -.-


----------



## midgard00 (1. Januar 2018)

MoinRosigatton,
kannst du bei mir Hilfeleistung aktualisieren zu:
Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau (auch WaKü), Einrichtung/Installation, Problemlösung, Overclocking

Danke


----------



## Black_Beetle (10. Januar 2018)

Kann gelöscht werden


----------



## MF13 (17. Januar 2018)

1130 | MF13 | Wien| Kontaktaufnahme per PN | Wien | Zusammenbau, Einrichtung, Fehlersuche


----------



## uka (7. Februar 2018)

Hallöchen,

bitte meinen Eintrag aktualisieren: 

19230 | uka | Stadtgebiet + jeweilige Umgebung | PN, Steam (ukartet), TS3 nach Rücksprache | Wittenburg & Umgebung | Problemlösung, Beratung/Konfiguration (Wasserkühlung, mITX, Silent, Performance..), OC (Intel/nVidia), Bau, Server & Netzwerktechnik

Gruß


----------



## _Berge_ (8. März 2018)

Gude, bin auch dabei,

63667 | _Berge_ | Stadtgebiet +5km weiter auf Anfrage | PN, rest nach kontaktaufnahme |  Nidda und Umgebung | Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Umbau, Reparatur, auch OC ,Windowsinstallation, Grafikkartenkühlerumbau, Optimierung von Lautstärke und Kühlung" und "Reinigung", Teamviewer möglich


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (22. März 2018)

Dipsy2.0 mal bitte rausnehmen. 3 Anfragen in 5 Jahren  Fahre jetzt viel beruflich, da geht nimmer mit schrauben.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. April 2018)

PLZ bitte ändern - statt 55122 jetzt 55130.


----------



## korraptor (4. April 2018)

66459/korraptor/homburg-kirkel,zug verbindungen innerhalb saarland möglich/ per mail: hojo96@web.de oder PN /homburg/ zusammenbau,problemlösung,offenes ohr


----------



## Puntero (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein 49 jähriger Frührentner der sehr gerne World of Tanks zockt.Da mir gestern Abend mein in die Jahre gekommenes MSI Notebook kaputt gegangen ist möchte ich mich etwas informieren ob eine eventuelle Teparatur noch sinnvoll ist. Das Gerät läuft normalerweise den ganzen Tag, gestern Abend ging es selbstständig aus und ich stellte fest, dass es sehr heiß geworden ist. Daten zum Gerät: MSI GP 60, Intel Core i7 4700MQ Prozessor. Nvidia GeForce GT 740M, 4 GB DDR 3 (aufgerüstet). Da ich so gut wie keine Erfahrung von Zusammenstellung und Zusammenbau eines Gaming PC,s habe bitte ich hier um eure Hilfe. Sollte sich aus Kostengründen die Reparatur nicht mehr lohnen, möchte ich mir gerne einen sehr kostengünstigen PC zusammenstellen und montieren lassen. Da ich aber leider von Grundsicherung (416 Euro mtl.) lebe, ist der finanzielle Spielraum sehr begrenzt. Jetzt bin ich sehr gespannt auf Antworten und vielleicht sogar Hilfe vor Ort. PLZ 85. Danke und LG


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Mai 2018)

Moin Puntero 

Am besten machst Du hier einen neuen Thread auf : Screenshot by Lightshot

Grüße aussem Pott und noch einen angenehmen Vattatach wünsche ich


----------



## Papzt (14. Mai 2018)

PLZ bitte ändern von 31061 auf 56072 
Linux entfernen


----------



## kelevra (27. Mai 2018)

68219 | kelevra | Mannheim und Rhein-Neckar-Kreis | PN, Rest nach Erstkontaktaufnahme | Mannheim | Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau (LuKü, AiO WaKü), Installation, Fehlersuche/Reparatur/Reinigung/Aufrüsten (auch Notebooks), OC inkl. Köpfen von CPUs, Netzwerk im privat-haushaltlichen Maßstab/small business, Windows und Linux (Planung, Konfiguration, Aufbau), Apple-Hilfe (iOS und macOS, Hilfe via TeamViewer wenn möglich


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Mai 2018)

Ich werde erstmal eine Weile im ausland sein und zu weit Entfernt von den DACH Ländern, bitte austragen bevor mich noch jemand anschreibt


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Mai 2018)

Viel Spass im Ausland 

Meldest dich, wenn Du wieder Zeit hast


----------



## smokey5454 (20. Juni 2018)

82166 | München | S- und U-Bahnnetz | stefange1@gmx.net | smokey5454 | Zusammen- und Umbau (auch Wakü), Problemlösung (Soft- und Hardware), Kaufberatung, Übertakten, Betriebssysteminstallation, Elektrotechniker


----------



## joschua1000 (21. Juli 2018)

41063 | joschua1000 | NRW, Hessen, Rheinland-Pfalz, Saarland | PN oder Whatsapp 015229080404 | Mönchengladbach | Zusammenbau, Kaufberatung, Problemlösung, OC, Design


----------



## Piep00 (22. Juli 2018)

09648 / Mittweida / bis 20 Kilometer im Umland / PN / Mittweida / Zusammenbau, Auf- und Umrüstung, Problemlösung, Installation von Windows, Bios, Optimierung, Kaufberatung, OC, Software (Installation und Problemlösungen), Optimierung


----------



## weizenleiche (2. August 2018)

38440 | AirKnight | Wolfsburg und Umland | PN  | Niedersachsen | Zusammenbau, Modding, Wasserkühlung


----------



## Owner5566 (18. August 2018)

Moin ich biete auch meine Hilfe an.

Bundesland: Hamburg
Stadt/-teil: Hamburg-Harburg (Süden Hamburgs)
PLZ: 21073
Umkreis: 10 km

Ich bin Master Student (TUHH), arbeite nebenbei seit 2 Jahren in einem IT Unternehmen und hab auch dort schon einige Rechner zusammen gebaut (Workstations, VR-Ready Rechner, etc.)
Privat baue ich eigentlich schon immer an Rechnern rum  .
Am liebsten baue ich Silent Highend (Gaming) Rechner!

Ich bin gerne behilflich bei Rechnerthemen/-Aktivitäten bezüglich Zusammenbau, Zusammenbau mit Unterstützung, Erstinstallation, Kaufberatung, Windowsinstallation, Fehlersuche, Auf/Umrüstung und weiteres bei Nachfrage.

Eine custom Wasserkühlung und das köpfen von CPUs habe ich noch nicht gemacht/gebaut.


----------



## noLo1984 (24. August 2018)

Kommt jmd. aus Leipzig und Umgebung und hat dieses WE (SA oder SO) Zeit mir ggf. bei der Konfiguration meines neuen Rechners zu helfen? Ich würde ggf. gem. Seite 1 auch noch mal die Leute per PM anschreiben.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2018)

noLo1984 schrieb:


> Kommt jmd. aus Leipzig und Umgebung und hat dieses WE (SA oder SO) Zeit mir ggf. bei der Konfiguration meines neuen Rechners zu helfen? Ich würde ggf. gem. Seite 1 auch noch mal die Leute per PM anschreiben.



Dann mache das,
anders läuft es hier nicht


----------



## 1070AmpExtreme (29. August 2018)

76344 Eggenstein-Leopoldshafen | Kreis Karlsruhe | johannes_roesch@icloud.com | Zusammen- und Umbau (ausgenommen Wakü) | Problemlösung (Software und Hardware) | Eingehende Kaufberatung | Übertakten (CPU, GPU, RAM) |Betriebssysteminstallation | CPU Experte | Hobbybastler und Schrauber


----------



## Krolgosh (29. August 2018)

92318 | Krolgosh | Neumarkt 20km Umkreis | PN oder Krolgosh@gmx.de | Neumarkt i.d.Opf | Zusammenbau, Kaufberatung, Wasserkühlung, Problemlösung


----------



## Adi1 (29. August 2018)

Hi Rosi,

stelle bitte mal bei mir ein -inaktiv- rein.

Habe jetzt momentan kein keine Zeit,
aber bitte meinen Eintrag nicht löschen,
ich komme wieder zurück.


----------



## Adi1 (30. August 2018)

Danke Rosi,

Du bist ein ganz Guter


----------



## drebbin (30. August 2018)

Ich übernehme sehr gern deine Kundschaft 

Dann habe ich zumindest potentiell mal überhaupt etwas zutun


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (31. August 2018)

Ich bin bisher auch noch ganz tätigkeitslos


----------



## Adi1 (1. September 2018)

drebbin schrieb:


> Ich übernehme sehr gern deine Kundschaft
> 
> Dann habe ich zumindest potentiell mal überhaupt etwas zutun



Das ist kein Problem,

ich musste erst letzte Woche eine Anfrage aus Leipzig absagen.

Ist zwar nicht Dresden, aber wenn ich Zeit gehabt hätte, wäre ich dahin gefahren.

Als meinen Stellvertreter() kann ich Euch drebbin wirklich empfehlen, 

wir hatten mal die Ehre,

der Mann hat immer einen Plan.


----------



## Wopkal (19. September 2018)

PLZ 66773 
Kontakt PN 
 Wohnort Saarlouis 
Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Installationen


----------



## ebastler (20. September 2018)

Ich habe momentan keinen festen Wohnort da ich ein paar Male in kurzer Zeit umziehen werde, deshalb würde ich bitten, mich erstmal aus der Liste zu streichen. Ich melde mich, sobald ich wieder verfügbar bin.


----------



## lockon12345 (20. September 2018)

Gibt es jemanden im Raum Stuttgart, der mir beim Köpfen und Beschichten einer i5 3570k CPU behilflich sein könnte?


----------



## Corsair_Fan (21. September 2018)

jemand aus Halle/Saale da der CPU´s köpft?


----------



## _Berge_ (21. September 2018)

Schaut bitte eigenständig die Liste durch und schreibt Leute an die aus der Umgebung kommen, nicht jeder schaut regelmäßig in diesem thread

Manche sind auch nicht regelmäßig im Forum online


----------



## Corsair_Fan (21. September 2018)

okay aber der einzige aus Halle/Saale (Tischi89) scheint nicht mehr im Forum zu sein den der Link schlägt immer fehl. Daher hab ich es so gemacht eventuell gibt es ja den ein oder anderen hier.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. September 2018)

Hi, ich würde bitten mich aus der Liste herauszunehmen.

Das hat verschiedene Gründe:
1) Mir fehlt einfach die Zeit
2) Aus unbekannten Gründen kommen Anfragen IMMER im Doppel-/Dreierpack,  dazwischen liegen oft viele Monate Pause. Gibts irgendwie ne Saison für PCs?  

3) Etwas ernster:

Ich habe mich ursprünglich eingetragen, um einerseits meine Kenntnis über aktuelle Hardware auf dem Laufenden zu halten so wie in der Hoffnung, dass daraus ein paar soziale Kontakte entstehen. 

Hardware ist mir mittlerweile egal, ehrlich gesagt macht es für den Zusammenbau der Komponenten keinen Unterschied welche Chips darauf sitzen.
Der wichtigere Punkt ist jedoch der zweite: Meine diversen "Einsätze" waren bei sehr verschiedenen Menschen. Diese waren etwa zwischen 14 und 30 Jahre alt, vorwiegend (aber tatsächlich nicht immer!) männlich. Mit manchen davon habe ich mich ganz gut verstanden, mit manchen war es eher "geschäftlich". Die meisten hatten dabei auch Interesse an dem Thema, ein paar von ihnen wollten dabei sogar wirklich etwas lernen. So macht es natürlich immer Spaß, jemanden zu besuchen. 

Bei einigen hatte ich aber auch das Gefühl, im Grunde einfach nur eine unbezahlte Dienstleistung abzuliefern, ohne dass sich von Seiten des "Hilfesuchenden" irgendein Interesse für das Thema erkennen ließ. Einmal habe ich quasi aufgegeben und den Rechner einfach alleine zusammengesetzt. Das waren ein paar Einsätze, über die ich eine Weile nachgedacht habe. Im Grunde bieten wir hier ja wirklich einen "Freundschaftsdienst" an, für den man sich normalerweise an eine bezahlte Fachkraft beim örtlichen Händler halten muss. Und ich möchte nicht die kostenlose Alternative dazu sein. 

Die meisten "Kunden" waren aber eigentlich ganz nett, ich möchte niemanden demotivieren anderen zu helfen. Es war jedes mal spannend, wen man trifft!  Jedoch hatte ich dabei noch nie jemanden, bei dem ein weiteres Interesse aus der gemeinsamen Nachmittag hervorgegangen wäre.


Zum Abschluss:
Die allermeisten haben mir übrigens auch verschiedene Formen der Entschädigung angeboten.  Geld wurde mir in den meisten Fällen geboten, das habe ich jedoch immer abgelehnt. Angebote, die ich hingegen nicht abgelehnt habe:
- Schokolade. Kein schlechtes Gewissen hier 
- Das Angebot, mich nach Hause zu fahren (beides mal, als ich jemandem geholfen habe der per ÖPNV wirklich schwer erreichbar war, daher habe ich das gerne angenommen)
- Einmal wurde ich zum lokalen Burger-Laden eingeladen. Das habe ich ebenfalls angenommen, da ich bei dem Kollegen tatsächlich drei mal war   Der Auftrag hieß "PC zusammensetzen UND übertakten", und zu allem Überfluss waren Grafikkarte, ein RAM-Riegel, der CPU-Kühler und ich glaube auch das Netzteil ab Lieferung defekt. Das war wirklich ungewöhnlich, aber am Ende lief alles stabil und mit ansehnlichen Taktfrequenzen.


Vielleicht trage ich mich irgendwann wieder ein, aber vorerst möchte ich bitten mich aus der Liste zu streichen. Vielen Dank


----------



## pr1m371m3 (5. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe mich extra wegen diesem Beitrag hier und heute angemeldet 

Ich bin der Altan, 38 Jahre jung und komme aus Braunschweig. Ich bin gelernter Maschinenbaumechaniker und arbeite seit 4 Jahren als Konstrukteur. PC-Enthusiast bin ich seit gefühlt 25 Jahren (damals noch C64 und Amiga).
Seit 12 Jahren setze ich Rechner auch unter Wasser. Seit letztem Jahr habe ich mich auch an das Thema Hardtubes gewagt (gar nicht so schwer wie man denkt)

38114 | pr1m371m3 | +30 km | PN | Braunschweig | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung und Montage von Wasserkühlungen


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Oktober 2018)

Moin Altan,

und willkommen im Club


----------



## Körschgen (6. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir kannst du die PLZ mal aktualisieren (auf 50829).

Der Rest bleibt eigtl.

Kann weiterhin in Köln Ehrenfeld und Umgebung helfen.

Man kann auch (falls ich die Zeit finde) zu mir in die private Werkstatt kommen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich möchte mich in die Liste eintragen lassen 

88299 | WhoRainZone | auf Anfrage |ausschließlich PN über das Forum |Leutkirch | Zusammenbau, WaKü (Nur Softtubing), Problemlösung, OC/UV, anderes einfach mal nachfragen


----------



## MClolwut (20. Oktober 2018)

Hey,

streich mich bitte von der Liste.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## chenjung (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich selbst bastel schon seit Jahren an PCs, Baue diese selbst und helfen anderen gern. Daher biete ich hier auch meine Hilfe an.

60528 | chenjung | auf Anfrage | bitte via pn oder Email: info@wegnerit.de| Frankfurt am Main | Zusammenbau, Hilfe bei Problemen, Kaufberatung - Kein Apple Support!


----------



## Roli (21. November 2018)

Wie ist das denn all die Jahre an mir vorbeigegangen 

packt mich mit auf die Liste !

49080| Roli | +5km oder ihr kommt zu mir nach Hause | per PN hier im Forum, schaue aber nicht täglich rein | Osnabrück | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, aber keine Apple-Produkte


----------



## Rosigatton (21. November 2018)

Moin Roli 

Kannst dir auch eine E-Mail kommen lassen, wenn dich jemand per PM anschreibt 

Hardwareluxx und Computerbase haben ebenfalls so eine Helferliste, falls Du nicht ausgelastet sein solltest


----------



## airXgamer (26. November 2018)

Dann setz mich doch bitte mal auf die Liste 

40489| airXgamer | bis 15km | PN | Düsseldorf | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Router/WLAN


----------



## zael84 (28. November 2018)

Ich würde auch gerne meine Hilfe anbieten.

16321| Bernau bei Berlin | 10km| PN | zael84 | Zusammenbau, Installation, Problemlösung, Kaufberatung, Netzwerk/WLAN


----------



## XXTREME (3. Dezember 2018)

Nimm mich mal bitte raus aus der Liste, danke .


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Dezember 2018)

Ungern, aber erledigt


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Dezember 2018)

Blöde Frage aber hat jemand ein vernünftiges Ersatznetzteil im Kreis Berlin was man zum Testen mal 1-2 Tage haben könnte?


----------



## Dati666 (27. Dezember 2018)

Packt mich da auch mit rein. Bin zwar kein Profi aber dem einen oder anderen Laien werd ich wohl helfen können. Wenn es meine Kompetenz übersteigt dann kann ich halt nicht weiterhelfen 
Scheint ja in meiner Gegend noch niemand wirklich aktiv zu sein.

29225|Dati666|5Km, Mehr auf Anfrage|PN, Steam: " Steam Community :: Dati the Pigeon "|Celle|	Problemlösung(OS,Hardware), Montagehilfe, Fragen, Mögliche Fernwartung


----------



## modx (8. Januar 2019)

Da ich in meinem IT Beruf leider immer weniger mit Hardware und nur noch mit Clouds und Rechenzentren zu tun habe, brauche ich Hardware in den Händen wie ein Alki seinen Doppelkorn. Schraube jetzt seit 20 Jahren und will das nicht einschlafen lassen.

66346 | modx | nach Absprache | modder88@hotmail.com | Köllerbach | Zusammenbau, Installation, Zusammenstellen von Konfigs.


----------



## marvinj (10. Januar 2019)

Hi,
da ich schon lange inaktiv bin, kann man mich bitte von der Liste nehmen? Danke!


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Januar 2019)

So soll es geschehen


----------



## kullmann27 (12. Januar 2019)

Auch wenn ich kein Profi bin, gibt in meiner Region wohl keine 

37308 | kullmann27 | 30 - 40km, bei längerer Entfernung kann aber gerne angefragt werden | Steam: *Steam Community :: kullmann27* / PN /  e-Mail: kullmann-marius@gmx.de | Geismar, Eichsfeld  | Zusammenbau, Fehlerbehebung


----------



## _Berge_ (12. Januar 2019)

Ryzen beept nicht bei entfernten RAM

Du hast ein Problem damit dass dein BIOS nicht aktuell ist (mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) darauf sollte selbst ein CSL "Techniksupport" kommen


Das Board unterstützt bis 2666mhz, tiefer geht immer 

Bei weiteren Problemen bitte einen eigenen Threads hier im Forum erstellen und nicht hier schreiben

Wenn du nicht weiter kommst schau in die Liste ob ein Helfer in deiner Nähe ist


----------



## Windows0.1 (13. Januar 2019)

Meine Adresse kann geupdatet werden, ist jetzt 90768 Fürth
Kann Hilfe anbieten im Stadtgebiet Nürnberg/Fürth und Umkreis


----------



## FrozenPie (30. Januar 2019)

Meine Adresse müsste ebenfalls geändert werden. PLZ ist jetzt: 12437
Und der Umkreis kann jetzt auf Gesamt Berlin gesetzt werden


----------



## LimeGreen777 (4. Februar 2019)

Auch ich möchte gerne meine Dienste anbieten.

67590 | LimeGreen777 | 20km (Mehr nach Anfrage) | PN  | Monsheim (Nahe Worms) | Zusammenbau (Auch WaKü), Kaufberatung und Problemlösung soweit ich komme


----------



## TaminoPaul (9. Februar 2019)

Ich bin auch am Start

63533 |TaminoPaul | 25km (Mehr nach Anfrage) | PN |Mainhausen | Kaufberatung & Konfiguration, Komponententausch, Fehlersuche (Hard- und Software), Zusammenbau und Installation, Optimierung Kühlung & Lautstärke, Custom WaKü


----------



## Guru4GPU (18. Februar 2019)

Wollte mich hier schon mal vor ein paar Jahren anmelden, hab ich aber vergessen und bin nur zufällig wieder über den Thread gestolpert 

71642 | Guru4GPU | Je nach Anfrage | PN | Ludwigsburg | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Optimierung

Damit ist das Gebiet Ludwigsburg nun etwas besser abgedeckt und ist nicht mehr allein ThourNation


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. Februar 2019)

Update bei mir: 51067	Einwegkartoffel	100km	PN hier im Forum 	Köln	Zusammenbau (außer Wakü), Kaufberatung, Windowsinstallation, Entfernen von Viren, sonstige Problemlösungen, DDM2 vorhanden


----------



## xWxTxFx (9. März 2019)

Damit mal die blutigen Anfänger eben so was lernen können ^^

22111 | xWxTxFx | so ziemlich überall in naher Umgebung | PN | Hamburg | Zusammenbau, Problemlösung, Hardwarebereitstellung, Windowsinstallation, Reparatur, Treiber; weiteres auf Anfrage


----------



## Rosigatton (10. März 2019)

@xWxTxFx

Willkommen im Club 

Was meinst Du denn mit "Hardwarebereitstellung" ?


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2019)

Gruß Rosi,

ich melde mich zurück zum Dienst.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. März 2019)

Welcome back


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2019)

Kein Ding. 

Gruß aus Dresden in den Pott.


----------



## radeon2g (17. März 2019)

Für Landkreis Schaumburg (Niedersachsen)

31655    radeon2g        Nur Landkreis  Schaumburg       PN        Stadthagen     Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau,  Aufrüstung, Problemlösung, Windows- und Softwareinstalliation


----------



## Jenkiiins (13. Mai 2019)

Grüße,

ich melde mich auch für die Liste an.

09116 | Jenkiiins | 50 km Umkreis | PN | Chemnitz | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau/Aufrüstung, Installationen, Problemlösung/Fehlersuche, OC, Modding, Custom-Wakü

Mfg. Basti


----------



## Johnny_Burke (21. Mai 2019)

Hi. 
Ich biete auch meine Hilfe an. 

45711 | Johnny_Burke | 25 km Umkreis | PN | Datteln | (Kauf-)Beratung, Zusammenbau/Aufrüstung, Installationen, Problemlösung/Fehlersuche, Intel-OC,

Gruß


----------



## datraktor (2. August 2019)

Hi zusammen,
ich helfe gerne 

60529 | datraktor | 20km Umkreis | PN |  Frankfurt | Zusammenstellung/Beratung, Zusammenbau, Fehlersuche, Overclocking+Undervolting (AMD/Intel/Nvidia), Custom Wasserkühlungen


----------



## MDJ (7. September 2019)

Habe schon lange überlegt beizutreten. Und da ich nun in einem Umkreis wohne, in dem noch keiner in der Liste steht, wäre es doch nun eine passende Gelegenheit 

67304 | MDJ | 10km und Umkreis auf Anfrage | PN |  Kerzenheim | Zusammenstellung/Beratung, Zusammenbau, Installation, Umrüsten, Umbau, Upgrade, Fehlersuche, Problemlösung


----------



## ludscha (29. September 2019)

Servus Rosigatton,

ich möchte Dich bitten mich aus der PCGH-Bastler-Liste zu entfernen.

Somit stehe ich ab sofort nicht mehr zur Verfügung, da ich meinen Account hier lösche.

Ich wünsche Euch für die Zukunft alles Geile.

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## Hannesjooo (14. Oktober 2019)

34289 | Hannesjooo | 10 km | PN | Zierenberg|
Einfach eine PN schreiben hab meistens Zeit. Helfe gerne 
bei der Beratungen und beim Bauen, Auf/Umrüsten und Problemlösungen.
Hilfe auch bei Installationen und Softwareproblemen.
Ihr wollt Musik am PC machen, auch kein Ding. 
Einfach anschreiben und ich finde was Passendes.


----------



## eav86 (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann im Bereich zwischen Darmstadt- Frankfurt immer gerne helfen 
63329 Egelsbach | Radius 20km - Einfach eine Nachricht schreiben.

PC Zusammenbau, Fehlerbehebung oder Hilfe rund um EDV. Meldet euch einfach


----------



## the_villaiNs (6. November 2019)

Im Raum Hannover helfe ich auch gerne 
30165 Hannover | Radius 15km | PN

Zusammenbau, Kaufberatung, Umbau,  Windowsinstallation


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. November 2019)

Nehmt mich bitte auch mal mit rein.

45138 Essen, Ruhrpott, Installation, Systemzusammenstellung, Fehlersuche, Hilfe beim Verkauf,  Kontakt per PN.


----------



## MDJ (9. Dezember 2019)

Bitte um Aktualisierung meiner Eintragung:
Bei mir kann der Umkreis auf "20km und Umkreis auf Anfrage" gesetzt werden.
Bei Hilfeleistung kann "delidding/köpfen von CPU" hinzugefügt werden.
​


----------



## Da_Obst (9. Januar 2020)

Ich wär auch gern in der Liste. 

3161 / 3370 / 4600 | Da_Obst |ca. 1h Umkreis (Alles mit Bahnhof) | PN | Wels | Beratung&Konfiguration, Montage (Luft&Wasser), Wartung, Installation von OS/Treiber/Tools, Fehlerbehebung

Edit: Ich lebe in Österreich, sollte ich vielleicht auch erwähnen.


----------



## LOKIoA (15. Januar 2020)

Ich würde mich auch freuen, auf der Liste zu Stehen:

14482| LOKIoA| Potsdam und nahes Berlin | PN | Potsdam | Zusammenbau, Kaufberatung, Umbau, Softwareinstallation, Casemodding


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Januar 2020)

Könnt mich auch mit aufnehmen 

47506, davidwigald11, Moers/Krefeld/Duisburg und Umgebung, PN, Neukirchen-Vluyn, Zusammenbau & Umbau / Aufrüstung / Installation & Konfiguration / Kaufberatung


----------



## Arndtagonist (28. Januar 2020)

Ich biete mich auch gerne an:

49074, Arndtagonist, Osnabrück und Richtung Norden raus, was per Öffis erreicht werden kann, PN, Osnabrück, Zusammenbau & Umbau / Aufrüstung / Installation & Konfiguration / Kaufberatung


----------



## sgdJacksy (30. Januar 2020)

Bin auch dabei, sind ohnehin zu wenig Ösis

Österreich, 8045, sgdJacksy, Umkreis 50km, PN, Graz, alles was irgendwie mit Elektronik bzw. Fehlerbehebung zusammenhängt, Messgeräte und Lötstationen vorhanden


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Februar 2020)

Sorry an die letzten 3 Jungs.... konnte euch erst heute in die Liste eintragen, weil mir iwie kein neuer Beitrag angezeigt wurde (deswegen habe ich erst gar nicht mehr geguckt ).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. April 2020)

Hallo,

bei mir bitte die Postleitzahl zu 09113 ändern sowie den Wohnort zu Chemnitz.

Danke


----------



## Jiko (13. April 2020)

Greetings!

Ich schmeiße mich mal in den Raum für
Zusammenbau bzw. Aufrüstung, Kaufberatung, Problemlösung, OS-Installation

67346 Speyer + nähere Umgebung
Kontakt bevorzugt via PN. Ich schreibe zwar nicht so viel hier, sehe aber fast täglich mal rein.


----------



## chill_eule (26. April 2020)

Hier noch ein Helfer aus HH:

21075 | chill_eule | Hamburg-Harburg/Heimfeld | PN | Hamburg | Zusammenbau, Einbau, Hilfestellung allgemein


----------



## Nathenhale (14. August 2020)

Hier wäre noch einer aus der Region Überlingen am Bodensee


----------



## Adi1 (14. August 2020)

Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## beren2707 (8. September 2020)

Bitte aktualisieren:

963xx | Landkreis Kronach; Landkreise Hof und Kulmbach je nach Entfernung | PN | beren2707 | Zusammenstellung, Zusammenbau, Problemlösung/Fehlersuche, Optimierung, Aufrüstung, OC; ggf. sonstige Wünsche auf Anfrage.


----------



## Arndtagonist (1. Oktober 2020)

Bin mittlerweile umgezogen. Daher bitte meine Angaben ändern:

49377 | *Arndtagonist* | Landkreis Vechta | PN | Region Vechta| Zusammenbau & Umbau / Aufrüstung / Installation & Konfiguration / Kaufberatung / Fehlersuche / Problemlösung


----------



## Laudian (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe das Tabellenformat des Startposts gerade mal auf das neue Tabellenformat aktualisiert.
Ich hoffe, du nimmst mir das nicht übel @Rosigatton , für den Fall habe ich den Startpost vorher einmal gespeichert und könnte ihn wiederherstellen.


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2020)

Hätte fast die halbe Helferliste gelöscht.... 

Konnte* Arndtagonist *erfolgreich einfügen... so grade eben noch


----------



## Arndtagonist (4. Oktober 2020)

Danke dir! Meine Alte Adresse (in 49074 Osnabrück) kann bitte auch gelöscht werden. Will ja keine Bastelwilligen enttäuschen müssen!


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Oktober 2020)

Habe ich gestern anscheinend vergessen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2020)

Mahlzeit,

da ich aktuell eh nicht zu komme, möchte ich meinen Eintrag vorerst mal löschen lassen.

38518 ist meien PLZ, danke.


----------



## Tolotos66 (27. Oktober 2020)

Bin umgezogen und meine Daten müßten daher geändert werden.
63654 Büdingen und mein Wirkungskreis wird um den Wetteraukreis erweitert  Gruß T.


----------



## _Berge_ (27. Oktober 2020)

@Rosigatton kannst du bei mir noch Custom WaKü Zusammenstellung/Aufbau ergänzen?

@Tolotos66 sehe jetzt erst dass du aus der Nachbarschaft kommst, klein ist die Welt


----------



## Tolotos66 (27. Oktober 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> @Rosigatton kannst du bei mir noch Custom WaKü Zusammenstellung/Aufbau ergänzen?
> 
> @Tolotos66 sehe jetzt erst dass du aus der Nachbarschaft kommst, klein ist die Welt


Wo hast Du Dein Zelt aufgeschlagen?  Gruß T.


----------



## _Berge_ (27. Oktober 2020)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Wo hast Du Dein Zelt aufgeschlagen?  Gruß T.



Lager ist aufgeschlagen in Nidda, wir gehen desöfteren zum Griechen beim Jerusalem Tor.


----------



## Tolotos66 (28. Oktober 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Lager ist aufgeschlagen in Nidda, wir gehen desöfteren zum Griechen beim Jerusalem Tor.


Kenn ich. Vllt laufen wir uns ja mal über den Weg oder gehen ein Bierchen trinken. Fände ich gut.
Gruß T.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. November 2020)

Dann schreibe ich mich auch mal ein.

56751 | Sinusspass | 50-100km je nach Hilfeleistung | PN | Polch | Zusammenbau, OC, Wasserkühlungen & zugehörige Fehlersuche


----------



## Panschoxify (24. November 2020)

Wer will ein fleißiger Helfer sein,..
der muss PCGH-Forums-Mitglied sein. 

475xx Hauptsächlich Kreis Kleve. Weiter auf Anfrage.

Kontakt: PN oder Threema U7C2EWA2, Telefonnummer auf Anfrage

PC: Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Auf- und Umrüstung, Problemlösung, Installation von Windows, Bios, Optimierung, moderates OC, Software (Installation und Problemlösungen), Serverlösungen
Smartphone: (Nur Android oder Huawei) Kaufberatung, Problemlösung, Reparatur (auch Apple)
Alles rund ums Netzwerk: Kaufberatung, Konfiguration, Problemlösung


----------



## Rosigatton (24. November 2020)

Laudian schrieb:


> auf das neue Tabellenformat aktualisiert.
> für den Fall habe ich den Startpost vorher einmal gespeichert und könnte ihn wiederherstellen.


Wat soll ich sagen.... guck dir die neue Tabelle mal an.... 

Macht sich jetzt die Spaltenbreite wie sie will.....

Also, meiner Meinung nach war die alte Tabelle ansolut einwandfrei.... keine Ahnung, warum da jetzt ein neues Format reinmusste


----------



## Laudian (24. November 2020)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Also, meiner Meinung nach war die alte Tabelle ansolut einwandfrei.... keine Ahnung, warum da jetzt ein neues Format reinmusste


Xenforo hat das alte VB-Format (Trennung mit "|") einfach nicht mehr unterstützt. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum das ganze jetzt so bescheuert aussieht, letztes mal war es doch noch relativ normal...


----------



## chill_eule (24. November 2020)

Ein Schelm, wer dabei an die Begrenzung der Foren-Breite denkt


----------



## Rosigatton (25. November 2020)

Ich bin gerade in so nem Excel-Kurs.... da habe ich mal wegen der  "Spaltenbreite" dumm geguckt .... 

Bei der neuen Xenforo-Tabelle scheint das ein ähnliches Problem zu sein.



Laudian schrieb:


> Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum das ganze jetzt so bescheuert aussieht, letztes mal war es doch noch relativ normal...



Jepp.... ist erst so, seitdem ich Kumpel Panschoxify hinzugefügt habe 

Post #1429


----------



## Rorschach123 (22. Januar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, 

würde mich hier auch beteiligen, ich biete folgendes an: 
- Beratung bei Configs,
- Hilfe beim Zusammenbau
Wo? In Berlin


Baue seit 15 Jahren PCs auch zeitweise im prof. Bereich, bin Admin einer 8500 Personen starken Hardware-Enthusiastengruppe und generell Hardware Enthusiast. 
Bitte keine Anfragen für low-end / Office-PC Configs ^^


----------



## soulstyle (22. Januar 2021)

An Nutzer bei denen es mit dem Pc nicht so klappt, hallo.


48527.
und Umgebung*Soulstyle*Wo kann ich helfen:

*Umkreis,
Grafschaft-
Bentheim,
Lingen,
Gronau,
 Nordhorn, Rheine*Kontakt per:
PN
und nach AbspracheWohnort:
Ggf. auf AnfrageBiete hobbymässig rund
um jegliche PC´s
und Heimnetzwerke,
Beratung bei Zusammenstellung,
Hilfe im Zusammenbau, 
Inbetriebnahme. Fehlersuche
und Vernetzen an.


----------



## _Berge_ (22. Januar 2021)

@soulstyle @Rorschach123 

Moin Ihr beiden, seid doch so lieb und nutzt die Formatierung:


*Postleitzahl**Nickname**Umkreis, in dem Hilfe angeboten wird**Kontakt**Wohnort**welche Hilfeleistung? (Zusammenbau, Problemlösung etc.)*


sieht dann so aus:

63667 | _Berge_ | Stadtgebiet +5km weiter auf Anfrage | PN, rest nach kontaktaufnahme | Nidda und Umgebung | Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Umbau, Reparatur, auch OC ,Windowsinstallation, Grafikkartenkühlerumbau, Optimierung von Lautstärke und Kühlung" und "Reinigung", Teamviewer möglich

So macht ihr es @Rosigatton einfacher 

LG


----------



## soulstyle (22. Januar 2021)

@_Berge_ 
Erledigt


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Januar 2021)

Rorschach123 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> würde mich hier auch beteiligen, ich biete folgendes an:
> - Beratung bei Configs,
> ...


Aber... wat soll ich sagen..... das neue Format der Tabelle ist einfach nur ************************ 

Das kann sich doch kein Mensch angucken


----------



## kazzig (3. Februar 2021)

Meine eMail müsste man aktualisieren, wenn möglich. 

Kazzig

Bin unter PLZ 7 der erste in der Liste.
Neue Mail: capoglg@web.de


----------



## Domi999 (5. Februar 2021)

Hallo Community,
ich möchte mich ausdrücklich bei Jan (Geforce-Lover) bedanken, der mir kompetent mit Rat und Tat zur Seite oder besser gesagt an vorderster Reihe beim Umbau meines PCs stand.
Ich bin echt froh, dass es diese Community gibt, die einem unentgeltlich helfen können und auch die Nutzer miteinander verbinden.
Großes Lob an Jan nochmal, er hat das hervorragend gemacht, empfehle ihn uneingeschränkt weiter!!!
Alles Liebe, Dominic


----------



## Juri1006 (1. April 2021)

.


----------



## Laudian (2. April 2021)

Ich habe @Verminaard mal darauf aufmerksam gemacht.

Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Rorschach123 (13. April 2021)

Nicht ausreichend umgeschaut, kann gelöscht werden


----------



## MDJ (13. April 2021)

Rorschach123 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit sich gesammelt nach Region die Helfer ausspucken zu lassen, oder muss man hier durch die Seiten klicken in der Hoffnung, dass der passende dabei ist? Suche einen erfahrenen Wakü Bauer, der ggf. auch schon mal mit Messingröhren gearbeitet hat in Berlin.


Auf der ersten Seite ist doch eine Tabelle, wo man anhand der Postleitzahl gucken kann, wer in der Nähe ist?


----------



## Andiniasdreams (21. Mai 2021)

moin ihr lieben,
ich wollte eigentlich Cross-flow per PN anschreiben, bezüglich meiner PC Probleme, allerdings kann ich ihm keine PN schreiben, so wie er/sie es eigentlich möchte... gibts da irgend ne andere möglichkeit, wie ich kontakt zu ihm aufbauen könnte?

Gruß
Andiniasdreams


----------



## benjasso (21. Mai 2021)

Andiniasdreams schrieb:


> moin ihr lieben,
> ich wollte eigentlich Cross-flow per PN anschreiben, bezüglich meiner PC Probleme, allerdings kann ich ihm keine PN schreiben, so wie er/sie es eigentlich möchte... gibts da irgend ne andere möglichkeit, wie ich kontakt zu ihm aufbauen könnte?
> 
> Gruß
> Andiniasdreams


Versuch mal Unterhaltung beginnen


----------



## Andiniasdreams (21. Mai 2021)

benjasso schrieb:


> Versuch mal Unterhaltung beginnen


dann bekomm ich immer diese meldung: "
Momentan kannst du nur mir Teammitgliedern eine neue Konversation eröffnen.
Um das Systme vollständig nutzen zu können benötigst du mindestens 10 Beiträge und musst mindestens seit 7 Tag(en) registriert sein."


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Mai 2021)

Moin @Cross-Flow 

Falls Du hierauf aufmerksam werden solltest, melde dich bitte mal bei dem Kumpel über mir (@Andiniasdreams )

Beste Grüße aussem Pott und uns allen ein schönes Wochenende 
Rosi


----------



## Andiniasdreams (21. Mai 2021)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Moin @Cross-Flow
> 
> Falls Du hierauf aufmerksam werden solltest, melde dich bitte mal bei dem Kumpel über mir (@Andiniasdreams )
> 
> ...


vielen lieben dank


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Mai 2021)

Ich habe Kumpel @Cross-Flow auch mal eine PN geschrieben.... der müsste sich eigentlich hier (oder direkt bei dir) melden


----------



## DjTomCat (15. Juli 2021)

Ein mal bei mir bitte PLZ 41065 Mönchengladbach auf 41334 Nettetal ändern. Der Rest kann so stehen bleiben.


----------



## Laudian (15. Juli 2021)

Ich muss übrigens sagen, jetzt wo ZAM die Tabellen endlich gefixt hat, sehen sie doch wieder deutlich besser aus


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Juli 2021)

Laudian​
Yessss 

Danke für den Fix, jetzt kann man sich das definitiv wieder anschauen


----------



## Toast mit Mett (4. September 2021)

Moinsen,
ich würde mich gerne eintragen lassen.

26340 | Toast mit Mett | ~20km | PN | Zetel | Zusammenbau, Umbau, Problemlösung, Hilfestellung allgemein


----------



## beren2707 (20. September 2021)

Da ich einfach zu oft umziehe, habe ich doch glatt die Aktualisierung meiner Daten verschnauft.  Daher bitte ein erneutes Upgrade:

048XX | Nordsachsen | Torgau und Umgebung | PN | beren2707 | Zusammenbau, -stellung, Auf- und Umrüstung, Problemlösung, Overclocking


----------



## dragonlort (11. Oktober 2021)

Mahlzeit.
Würde mich einer aus der Tabelle nehmen? ich mache nicht mehr soviel mit den PC und bin nicht mehr so auf den Neusten stand und nicht mehr soviel Online. Dankeschön


----------



## PogoHips (17. Oktober 2021)

Wenn man neues Mitglied ist kann man die Leute in der Liste nicht anschreiben, oder man braucht hier 10 Beiträge und muss 7 Tage alt sein


----------



## IICARUS (17. Oktober 2021)

PogoHips schrieb:


> Wenn man neues Mitglied ist kann man die Leute in der Liste nicht anschreiben, oder man braucht hier 10 Beiträge und muss 7 Tage alt sein


Es gibt auch Leute, die sich nur wegen Spam anmelden und daher werden in Foren meist solche Regeln mit eingerichtet.


----------



## Laudian (17. Oktober 2021)

PogoHips schrieb:


> Wenn man neues Mitglied ist kann man die Leute in der Liste nicht anschreiben, oder man braucht hier 10 Beiträge und muss 7 Tage alt sein


Sag uns doch einfach, wen du anschreiben möchtest, dann können wir das für dich weiterleiten 
Es gab in letzter Zeit leider zu viele Probleme mit Spambots, deswegen wurde diese Regel eingeführt.

LG
Laudi


----------



## PogoHips (17. Oktober 2021)

Laudian schrieb:


> Sag uns doch einfach, wen du anschreiben möchtest, dann können wir das für dich weiterleiten
> Es gab in letzter Zeit leider zu viele Probleme mit Spambots, deswegen wurde diese Regel eingeführt.
> 
> LG
> Laudi



Kerby (Heidelberg ) 

Danke


----------



## Laudian (17. Oktober 2021)

@-Kerby- Hier gibt es einen Kunden für dich


----------



## -Kerby- (18. Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen,

und @Laudian: Danke für den Hinweis.

Würde sehr gerne helfen, aber ich bin aktuell privat gut ausgelastet. Ich glaube, es wäre erstmal besser, wenn ich aus der Liste entfernt werde. I'm sorry :/


----------



## Rosigatton (13. April 2022)

Push 

Letzter Beitrag 18.10.2021....... kann jawohl nich sein


----------



## chill_eule (16. April 2022)

Moin @Rosigatton 
Kannst du die Tabelle mal prüfen? 
Postleitzahlen 6,7,8 und 9 fehlen? 

Wurde angeschrieben von jemandem aus 69.... der Hilfe bräuchte.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. April 2022)

@Laudian 

Hast Du vielleicht eine Ahnung, warum die Liste plötzlich so "kastriert" aussieht ?


----------



## chill_eule (17. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wurde angeschrieben von jemandem aus 69.... der Hilfe bräuchte.


Diejenige darf noch keine PNs schreiben (weil zu frisch angemeldet), deswegen frag ich mal in ihrem Namen ob Jemand in 64289 Darmstadt ein Vor-Ort-Helfer ist.

Falls ja, dann meldet euch doch bei @nadia_bou18


----------



## Laudian (17. April 2022)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @Laudian
> 
> Hast Du vielleicht eine Ahnung, warum die Liste plötzlich so "kastriert" aussieht ?


Leider nein. Eine Bearbeitungshistorie ist leider auch nicht mehr verfügbar...


----------



## chill_eule (17. April 2022)

[summon]
Kann @ZAM da evtl. helfen?
[/summon]

Was ist denn da bloß passiert?


----------



## Rosigatton (18. April 2022)

Ich habe am 18.10.2021 lediglich "Kerby" auf seinen Wunsch aus der Liste entfernt, abgespeichert und beendet....


----------



## ZAM (19. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> [summon]
> Kann @ZAM da evtl. helfen?
> [/summon]
> 
> Was ist denn da bloß passiert?



Kann ich noch nicht sagen. "Bearbeitunshistorie wurde entfernt" ist aktuell die Meldung. Die wird maximal 90 Tage gespeichert. Die Anzeige wurde also schon bei der letzten Bearbeitung am 18. Oktober 2021 geschrammelt. D.h., da ist auch nichts mehr in Backups verfügbar, die werden noch kürzer vorgehalten weil Datensparsamkeit/Datenschutz (wobei das eh nichts werden würde, die spielen wir nur bei Totalausfällen ein, weil zu groß) .. aber ich schau mal, ob man den Beitrag reparieren kann. Ich vermute auch bei Xenforo hat nie jemand Monster-Tabellen vorgesehen oder getestet ^^

*Edit*
Habt ihr ein Glück. Ich hatte noch ein Backup der VBulletin Thread und Post-Tabelle, falls was kaputt ist - das wird aber schon bald auch gelöscht.
Der Thread wurde damals mit dem Tabellen-Parser-Tool von irgendwem konvertiert und editiert aber unvollständig kopiert. Ich habe das eben bereinigt. Außerdem habe ich fehlende Bilder entfernt und ungeschlossene Tags gelöscht.


----------



## chill_eule (19. April 2022)

Super @ZAM 
Echt klasse! 


Am besten wäre es wohl, wenn @Rosigatton sich auch mal ein backup auf die Platte spielt?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. April 2022)

Hey @Rosigatton ,kannst du dann bei mir bitte wieder den Eintrag aktualisieren? 55130 ist nicht mehr aktuell.


1010GeForce-Loverganz WienPNWienZusammenbau, Problemlösung, Wasserkühlung, OC


----------



## Craax (21. April 2022)

Hallo @norse,
ich benötige Ihre Hilfe, kann aber leider keine Privatnachricht senden.

meine PLZ 74706


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2022)

Der User @norse war das letzte Mal am  7. Juni 2017 hier im Forum online, ich denke nicht das er sich melden wird.


----------



## Craax (22. April 2022)

Oh vielen Dank. Schade.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. April 2022)

Craax​
Falls Du hier keinen Helfer in deiner Nähe finden solltest, guck mal bei der Konkurrenz : 









						Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste
					

Hallo Community, :wink:  Da ich vermehrt sehe, dass sich viele User ihren PC von Shops zusammenbauen lassen (zumeist überteuert) als von der Stange zu kaufen, habe ich mich entschlossen, eine Liste zu erstellen, in der sich Leute von mir Eintragen lassen können, die bereit sind, anderen User...




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				












						Liste von Helfern für den Zusammenbau (jetzt auch in deiner Nähe)
					

Bitte beachtet die aktuellen lokalen Covid19-Auflagen!   Hilfe in eurer Nähe 1. Infos für alle 2. Für Hilfesuchende 3. Für Hilfeanbietende  1. Infos für Helfer und Hilfesuchende vorab  ComputerBase hat darum gebeten, darauf hinzuweisen, dass diese Hilfeangebote als Gefälligkeit im engeren Sinne...




					www.computerbase.de
				




​


----------



## psalm64 (26. April 2022)

Da ich gerade Hilfe für meine erste WaKü erbitte, dachte ich, für nicht-WaKü könnte ich zumindest meine Hilfe auch mal anbieten. Rechner mit LuKü habe ich ja schon  diverse zusammengeschraubt, auf- und umgerüstet, etc...


33602psalm64~30 Min. mit dem AutoPNBielefeld ZentrumZusammenbau, Auf-/Umrüstung, (Win-)Installation, etc. Keine Custom-WaKü.


----------



## Tolotos66 (22. Mai 2022)

Ich bitte um Änderung der PLZ auf 63654 und Umkreis 20km
Vielen lieben dank und noch einen schönen Sonntag.
Gruß T.


----------



## MDJ (22. Mai 2022)

Bitte bei mir um Streichung der Leistung "delidding/köpfen von CPU". Da die neuen CPUs alle verlötet sind, entfällt sowas ja erstmal in Zukunft  Daher werde ich meine Tools und Zubehör weggeben.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2022)

Das in den letzten Jahren nie eine Anfrage kam und der Eintrag auch lange veraltet ist, bitte ich um Streichung.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Mai 2022)

@MDJ

und @DKK007

Wollt ihr euch das mit der (teilweisen) Löschung nicht nochmal überlegen ? 

Ich meine, die Leistung (delidden) einfach stehen zu lassen, kostet dich dich nix..... und vielleicht bräuchte mal jemand genau DEINE Hilfe 

Gleiches gilt für @DKK007

Ich bekomme auch zig Jahre keine Anfrage.... dann auf einmal 3 Stück in 4 Wochen..... ​


----------



## MDJ (23. Mai 2022)

Habe mein Delid-Tool und Zubehör schon abgegeben. Ohne die Sachen könnte ich es nicht umsetzen


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Mai 2022)

@MDJ

Okayyy, habe Delidding bei dir gelöscht.

Jetzt warte ich noch ein paar Tage, ob Kumpel @DKK007 sich das vielleicht doch noch anders überlegt


----------



## Jeretxxo (30. Mai 2022)

Hallo, einer sollte vielleicht die Tabelle mal sauber machen, direkt die ersten 5, 6 Leute sind bereits 3 oder 4 bei die man hier im Forum nicht erreicht oder mindestens 1-3 Jahre nicht mehr aktiv im Forum waren.

Ich könnte mich auch mal freiwillig melden um die User durch zu gehen, aber ich denke einer mit Mod- und Editierrechten wäre da besser für geeignet, da derjenige vermutlich auch gleich die aktuellen Privateinstellungen der Nutzer sehen kann.
Ich mag ja die lange Liste, aber so sind dort nur jede Menge Forenleichen, die Liste wäre vermutlich nur halb so lang wenn nicht weniger ohne die eingestaubten Forennicks.

Und PN's gehen ja, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, auch nur noch bei Nutzern mit längerer Forenhistorie, sprich neue Nutzer können die Hilfeleister nicht per PN erreichen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Sollte man vielleicht mal irgendwo am Anfang gut sichtbar erwähnen, nur so ne Idee von mir.


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Mai 2022)

Hmmmpffff  ......

Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee, aaaber....

Sind halt viele Leute nicht mehr soooo aktiv, wie vor ein paar Jahren..... was nicht unbedingt heissen muss, das die nicht mehr auf PN´s reagieren....

Die Liste ist jetzt auch nicht soooo lang..... also, meiner Meinung nach.... scheiss auf die paar Forenleichen 


Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Und PN's gehen ja, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, auch nur noch bei Nutzern mit längerer Forenhistorie, sprich neue Nutzer können die Hilfeleister nicht per PN erreichen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Sollte man vielleicht mal irgendwo am Anfang gut sichtbar erwähnen, nur so ne Idee von mir.



Dafür gibt es halt Forenregeln.... wie in jedem Forum.... und selbst, wenn jemand noch keine PN´s verschicken darf, es wurde/wird sich immer umgehend darum gekümmert, wenn der/die/das-jenige im Helfer-Thread um Hilfe bittet


----------



## chill_eule (31. Mai 2022)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> und selbst, wenn jemand noch keine PN´s verschicken darf, es wurde/wird sich immer umgehend darum gekümmert, wenn der/die/das-jenige im Helfer-Thread um Hilfe bittet


Das sehe ich auch so.
Wenn ein neuer user tatsächlich _verzweifelt_ nach Hilfe sucht, dann darf er gern hier im Thema nachfragen.
So habe ich es schon öfter gehandhabt und da ich dieses Thema aboniert habe kann ich im Notfall auch mal einen Helfer taggen oder per PN anhauen, dass da Jemand Hilfe braucht.

Was die "Forenleichen" angeht... 
Das ist ganz dir überlassen @Rosigatton 
Interessant wäre ja mal eine Art Statistik, ob und wie die Helfer gesucht und gebucht werden ^^


----------



## alexx2104 (2. Juni 2022)

48165Alexx220425 kmPNMünsterZusammenbau, Problemlösung


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo Rosigatton,

bitte nimm mich erstmal aus der Liste, oder schreib dazu dass ich beraten kann, aber kaum physisch da bin. Zwar hab ich noch immer Bock, aber leider bin ich seit inzwischen fast zweieinhalb Jahren quasi nur noch auf dem Papier Zuhause. Eigentlich bin ich immer auf irgendwelchen Ölbohrplattformen, Brücken, Kraftwerken und anderen Projekten, oder halt im Hörsaal unterwegs und kann kaum noch eine Anfrage bedienen. Das ist schade, aber lässt sich mit meinem aktuellen Job nicht anders vereinbaren. 
Gern melde ich mich wieder, wenn sich das ändern sollte. Vorerst sehe ich das aber nicht. 

Gruß 
Cleriker


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Juni 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> schreib dazu dass ich beraten kann, aber kaum physisch da bin.



Habe ich dann mal so geändert, das Du derzeit nur beraten kannst

Brillanterweise habe ich deine angebotenen Hilfeleistungen vorher gelöscht 


Würde ich sofort wieder eintragen.

Scheinst ja einen krassen Job zu haben..... gib mir Bescheid, wenn Du nen Learjet hast..... dann brauche ich dringendst Hilfe von dir


----------



## _Berge_ (8. Juni 2022)

Gude Rosi,


63667_Berge_Stadtgebiet +5km, weiter auf AnfragePN, rest nach KontaktaufnahmeNidda und UmgebungKaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Umbau, Reparatur, auch OC ,Windowsinstallation, Grafikkartenkühlerumbau, Optimierung von Lautstärke und Kühlung, Reinigung, Teamviewer möglich


Bin immernoch am Start ^^, leider keine Anfragen in den letzten Jahren, gerne den Umkreis auf 25km erweitern und WaKü ergänzen sowie Handyreparatur auf Anfrage.

Bezüglich der PN Problematik mach ich mir evtl. noch eine "Geschäftsmail" ma gugge


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juni 2022)

Danke dir.   



Spoiler: Über meinen Job



Naja, eher Hubschrauber. Letzte Woche war ich wieder beim Absturztraining. Da wird simuliert wie du in Übersee mit so einem Gerät als Passagier abstürzt, wobei das Ding kopfüber ins Wasser stürzt, man sich und eine weitere Person los schneiden und heraustauchen muss. Das ganze in drei bis vier Grad kaltem Wasser. Mein Kollege ist ehemaliger Kampfschwimmer, für den ist das ein Witz. Bei mir geht nach ein paar Minuten im eisigen Wasser nichts mehr. 

Ich bin eigentlich wegen der Prüfung von Schweißarbeiten und der Korrosionsschutzsysteme dort. Weil ich aber auch Schweißtechniker bin, meinen Schweißlehrer habe, Ausbilderschein Schweißwerkmeister und VT-, PT-, MT-, und RT-Prüfer bin, meinen Maschinenbautechniker mit Schwerpunkt Statik und früher selbst Monteur war, außerdem noch Frosio Inspektor Stufe 3, bin ich quasi vom Bau, über Schulungen, Projektteamleitung, Überwachung, Beratung, Abnahmen und Abschlussdokumentation, Inbetriebnahme, sowie Wartung und Instandhaltung dauernd dort. Mein Job ist spannend, abwechslungsreich und herausfordernd. Also wirklich sehr cool. Auf der anderen Seite... Aus vierzehn Tagen geplant, werden dann schnell mal vier Monate und schon bleiben das Hobby und die Familie auf der Strecke. Meine Tochter ist jetzt elf und hat bisher etwas über eine Woche Urlaub mit mir zusammen verbracht, sowie drei Geburtstage mit mir gefeiert. In den letzten neun Jahren, habe ich gerade mal zwölf Wochen frei gemacht. Zum Glück habe ich eine starke Frau die das abfängt und mitmacht.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Juni 2022)

Um so geiler ist dein Profilbild @Cleriker


----------



## Tolotos66 (16. Juni 2022)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Gude Rosi,
> 
> 
> 63667_Berge_Stadtgebiet +5km, weiter auf AnfragePN, rest nach KontaktaufnahmeNidda und UmgebungKaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Umbau, Reparatur, auch OC ,Windowsinstallation, Grafikkartenkühlerumbau, Optimierung von Lautstärke und Kühlung, Reinigung, Teamviewer möglich
> ...


Wir sind da gar nicht weit voneinander  > Büdingen
Vllt kann man sich bei Fragen mal gegenseitig unterstützen.
Gruß T.


----------



## _Berge_ (16. Juni 2022)

Gude @Tolotos66 hatten wir schonmal die Konversation dazu ^^ 

Da warste aber noch net in Büdingen glaub ich  

Ansonsten immer gerne wenn's die Zeit zu lässt, momentan wegen Arbeitssuche Recht wenig davon vorhanden


----------



## target2804 (28. Juni 2022)

Heyhey  
Ja, ich bin immernoch "aktiv". Kannst du meine PLZ bitte ändern? 55286 ist die neue


----------



## Eisenkeiler (8. Juli 2022)

Moin zusammen !
hab mich auch gerade gefragt ob ich lieber direkt hier fragen sollte oder PNs schicke...


----------



## psalm64 (8. Juli 2022)

Ich glaube mit gerade registriert und einem Post, kannst Du keine PM verschicken.
Wo und worum geht es?


----------



## Owner5566 (27. Juli 2022)

Hi,
bei mir müsste einmal der Username aktualisert werden
Vorher Axel5192 mit diesem Post: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...age-und-problemen.229690/page-68#post-9465790

Ansonsten gerne auch so übernehmen:


21077Owner556621077 Hamburg (+ 10 km Umkreis)PNHamburgFehlersuche, Kaufberatung, Auf/Umrüstung, Zusammenbau (auch mit Unterstützung), Erstinstallation,weiteres bei Nachfrage


----------



## Destroyer0203 (24. Oktober 2022)

97261Destroyer020325km UmkreisPN oder Discord Jaffech#7882GünterslebenKaufberatung, Aufrüstung und Zusammenbau, Ersteinrichtung,  Ryzen3000/5000 OC, CO, RAM OC, GPU OC, Umbau auf Custom Wakü (keine Hardtubes),  Kühlung/Lautstärke optimierung


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. Oktober 2022)

Guten Morgen, bitte mal meinen Eintrag

51067Einwegkartoffel100kmPN hier im Forum.)KölnZusammenbau (außer Wakü), Kaufberatung, Windowsinstallation, Entfernen von Viren, sonstige Problemlösungen, DDM2 vorhanden
mal ändern in:

58095Einwegkartoffel200kmPNHagenZusammenbau, Kaufberatung, Windowsinstallation, Entfernen von Viren, sonstige Problemlösungen, alles andere auf Anfrage.


----------



## _Berge_ (27. Oktober 2022)

Gude,

ab 01.11 bitte folgendes ändern:


63667_Berge_Stadtgebiet +25km, weiter auf AnfragePN, rest nach KontaktaufnahmeNidda und UmgebungKaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Umbau, Reparatur, auch OC ,Windowsinstallation, Grafikkartenkühlerumbau, Optimierung von Lautstärke und Kühlung, Reinigung, Teamviewer möglich. Wakü und Handyreparatur auf Anfrage

in PLZ 

36381_Berge_50km nach AbsprachePN, rest nach KontaktaufnahmeSchlüchtern und UmgebungKaufberatung, Zusammenbau, Umbau, Reparatur, auch OC ,Windowsinstallation, Grafikkartenkühlerumbau, Optimierung von Lautstärke und Kühlung, Reinigung, Teamviewer möglich. Wakü und Handyreparatur auf Anfrage

@Tolotos66 leider weiter weg von dir, bin aber immermal in Nidda


----------



## Tolotos66 (27. Oktober 2022)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> ab 01.11 bitte folgendes ändern:
> 
> ...


Schlüchtern geht noch. Da kann ich hintenrum über Birstein fahren  
Viel Spaß im neuen Domizil.
Gruß T.


----------



## chill_eule (6. November 2022)

Hallo @Rosigatton 

Meinen Eintrag bitte bis auf Weiteres löschen/streichen/ausblenden, danke


----------



## Shifty (24. November 2022)

Mich kann man nun auch mal drauf schreiben 


54531Shifty50km + - PNManderscheid Kaufberatung, Zusammenbau


----------



## Rosigatton (25. November 2022)

@Shifty

Meine Fresse..... hast Du einen bösen Rechner 

Ich daddel immer noch auf meinem 4770K (habe ich von einem Steeler Kumpel geschenkt bekommen 

War erst heiss auf den 3600X.... dann auf den 5600X...... dann auf den 7600X......

Aktueller Plan : Im Laufe 2023 hole ich mir den i5-13400 

Grüße nach Manderscheid aussem Pott 
Rosi


----------



## Shifty (25. November 2022)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @Shifty
> 
> Meine Fresse..... hast Du einen bösen Rechner
> 
> ...



Klingt doch nach einem guten Plan mit dem i5 wenn es nur zum zocken ist 

Ich brauch den halt auch zum Streamen usw. da ist ein i7 schon geiler, bei mir war aber auch mal ein Upgrade fällig nach 6 jahren.
4k Monitor ist bei mir mittlerweile auch am Start und sollte Morgen bei mir eintreffen, ich freu mich schon 
 meine GPU langweilt sich nämlich


----------



## FlorianKl (4. Dezember 2022)

Hey Rosi,

mich hat's nach Österreich verschlagen, kannst du die PLZ/Ort vielleicht ändern?

6020 Innsbruck, Österreich (Rest bleibt gleich)

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## SkytexbW (16. Dezember 2022)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
ich bin *auf der Suche* nach einem Hilfsbereiten Menschen, der bei dem *Zusammenbau eines PCs* helfen könnte. ( mir wurde dieses Forum / Thread empfohlen. [ allerdings kann ich aufgrund von erst seit heute morgen registriert, mit keinem Menschen via PN in Kontakt treten ] Suche beläuft sich auf den *Raum 69XXX* ( Heidelberg / Mannheim / Schwetzingen / Weinheim ] vll. könnte mich jmd. unterstützen ? 
Zudem da ich das Gerät von einem Kontakt zusammenbauen lassen, wäre ein drüber schauen sicher hilfreich, wobei Großteil der Teile schon bei mir ist oder noch auf dem Weg. 
*Vielen Dank im Voraus*, und vorab ein schönes Wochenende,


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Dezember 2022)

Screenshot
					

Captured with Lightshot




					prnt.sc
				




SkytexbW​
Die Konkurrenz (Computerbase und Hardwareluxx) haben auch so eine Helferliste


----------



## SkytexbW (19. Dezember 2022)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Screenshot
> 
> 
> Captured with Lightshot
> ...


OK Danke, ja das habe ich bereits gefunden  
Habe aber jmd. gefunden! Zwar nicht von hier, also hat es sich erledigt! kann aber den Beitrag nicht mehr löschen  

Vielen Dank trotzdem,


----------

